# Canadian Residents 25% off tickets on WDW site **Offer extended until May 20, 2017.



## momof2gr8kids

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/multi-day-tickets/

Anyone else notice this on Disney site?  Looks like 25% off tickets for 4 or more days! For puchase until Feb 28 2017 but looks like for use beyond. From what I read on the site anyways.


----------



## Disneylover99

Nice!
Seems like a great deal!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Disneylover99 said:


> Nice!
> Seems like a great deal!



Yes, and if some decent room only discounts come out that could make a nice total discount for someone, since tickets are always full price in the other package specials like FD etc.


----------



## ottawamom

Seems like an amazing deal.  One question though. It says:

Tickets will be sold as exchange certificates, which must be redeemed at the theme park Main Entrance for admission.
All Guests must present a valid Canadian passport to exchange the certificate for a valid ticket at the theme park ticket window or Guest Relations prior to first use.
Can exchange certificates be used for making Fastpass reservations? If not this could be a huge disadvantage for some.

On the #'s side (using a 7 day pass for calculations) Discounted price 278.00 is 296.07 after tax or 384.89Cdn (1.3 exchange rate). Value of AM for 7 day ticket $397.37Cdn.  Significant enough difference if you're buying a number of tickets and/or you have a better exchange rate. AM reference for those who collect Airmiles.

Edit to correct number


----------



## robinsnest49ers

A little disappointed, evens out the exchange on tickets but still like the room discounts or the stay, play and dine options. The option to use anytime is nice but I think i will wait and see if other specials come out for room discounts.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I would think you would be able to make a room only ressie with a discount then purchase the tickets at a discount too. 


robinsnest49ers said:


> A little disappointed, evens out the exchange on tickets but still like the room discounts or the stay, play and dine options. The option to use anytime is nice but I think i will wait and see if other specials come out for room discounts.



Ottawa mom. ..I asked in the chat about linking tickets to mde and got a "call reservations at.." response. Maybe over weekend I will call and see.


----------



## 2forMe

Too bad not for shorter visits...only need 2 day tickets.


----------



## JWal

I'm hoping this is an indication that Canadians will get some good deals next year! I want to go in early January but likely won't if the exchange rate doesn't improve.  A few years ago Canadians had a free dining offer in January/February that wasn't offered in the US - hoping the same will be done in January 2017!


----------



## mort1331

That is a great ticket deal. If I didn't get my tickets from AM then I might buy some up for future use.


----------



## taffy

but what if I don't have a Canadian passport but a Canadian PR card. Guess i will have to  call.

Update you just have to show proof of residency so all good.


----------



## ottawamom

ottawamom said:


> Seems like an amazing deal.  One question though. It says:
> 
> Tickets will be sold as exchange certificates, which must be redeemed at the theme park Main Entrance for admission.
> Can exchange certificates be used for making Fastpass reservations? If not this could be a huge disadvantage for some.



Looked up the answer to my own question on the Theme Park Strategies Board.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/an...icates-and-magic-bands.3350320/#post-52608553

jrtoastyman said: ↑
1 Exchange Certificates are not valid for park entry, you will need to stop at either a park ticket window or guest relations location to exchange for your actual Annual Pass(es).(or in this case Park Tickets)

2. Am I already locked and loaded to make FP+ reservations, or is there some other step I need to take?
Having Exchange Certificates linked to MDE will allow you to make FP+ selections


----------



## goldie09

DARN we go at the end of October, and have obviously purchased tickets already so we could make FP+ reservations, but this discount is about $50 cheaper than our tickets were from ParkSavers...For those of you going later, take advantage (assuming, as a PP noted, you can make FP+ selections without the actual ticket).


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Wow, this is the kind of deal I was hoping for, for them to recognize that a big source of tourists is suffering an awful exchange rate while they raise prices on everything. Enjoy, you guys!


taffy said:


> but what if I don't have a Canadian passport but a Canadian PR card. Guess i will have to  call.
> 
> Update you just have to show proof of residency so all good.



Thanks for checking. I'm a dual citizen, but don't have a Canadian passport. I figured flashing an ON driver's license would do the trick.


----------



## Scar1199

Excited to see this as I was thinking of going the Park Saver route for tickets, this is even better. I'm still going to wait to see what the deals for the spring will be but a good room only discount and this discount might be pretty good.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

any indication as to the expiry date on this offer?  Calculating for a 5 day ticket and this saves me $170 US.....so I guess I need to decide whether to buy for my upcoming trip on may 2017 and then hope for a RO discount.


----------



## Scar1199

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> any indication as to the expiry date on this offer?  Calculating for a 5 day ticket and this saves me $170 US.....so I guess I need to decide whether to buy for my upcoming trip on may 2017 and then hope for a RO discount.



I think you have to purchase by Feb.28/17, no expiry date listed.


----------



## Aladora

Disneyland is also offering a reduced rate for 3, 4 and 5 day tickets for Canadians.

Sadly for us, we have already bought our tickets!


----------



## archdandy

This will save me about $200 on tickets compared to Mouse Savers Undercover Tourist discount! It's enough of a discount that I'm actually going to be buying Universal one day park to park tix to check out the new Harry Potter stuff. I wasn't going to before because of the price but now I can justify it!


----------



## lauracitawita

I just bought 4 10 day park hoppers.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Madame

Aladora said:


> Disneyland is also offering a reduced rate for 3, 4 and 5 day tickets for Canadians.
> 
> Sadly for us, we have already bought our tickets!


Thank you!!  We're planning DL for this Aug & didn't think to check there for a discount!


----------



## AngelDisney

We are visiting Universal before a DCL cruise then WDW post-cruise in August 2017. DD will be meeting up with some friends at Disney Springs the day before the cruise. Can the tickets be exchanged at the guest relations there a week before we are actually visiting the parks? Just don't want to waste Park time dealing with the tickets if possible. TIA!


----------



## Matty_Disfan

BLAH, good for those who have not yet bought tickets. We bought ours last week through Parksavers. Saved $461 CND over gate price for family of 5 but this would have saved another $250 or so. WOW


----------



## quandrea

Can you assign these tkts to anyone or must you declare that at time of purchase?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Wow - great deal!!  I wonder if they can be upgraded to APs...


----------



## Madame

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Wow - great deal!!  I wonder if they can be upgraded to APs...


They probably couldn't be bridged though right?  So you'd lose the savings as non-pkg tickets bought direct from Disney are not bridged. 

I was kicking myself as we bought Park Savers tickets for use in 2018, but realized that PS would be the better deal for us as were looking to upgrade to DVC APs.


----------



## lauracitawita

quandrea said:


> Can you assign these tkts to anyone or must you declare that at time of purchase?



I tried buying the tickets online, but it was forcing me to assign the tickets before it would let me move on.  I called and purchased them over the phone without assigning them to anyone.


----------



## Donald - my hero

quandrea said:


> Can you assign these tkts to anyone or must you declare that at time of purchase?


*Not sure what your're asking ... but I assume you can assign them to anyone on on your account. It looks like you can either have the delivered (extra cost) or pick them up at the Will Call Window. Anyone who uses them will be asked to show Canadian ID prior to first use.*


----------



## OnceUponATime15

quandrea said:


> Can you assign these tkts to anyone or must you declare that at time of purchase?



Non transferable must be linked to a guest - see the copied info in my next post.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just want to mention that for the Disneyland tickets...the offer says that the tickets expire 13 days after first use or on January 13, 2018....for the WDW tickets, it says they don't expire...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not sure what your're asking ... but I assume you can assign them to anyone on on your account. It looks like you can either have the delivered (extra cost) or pick them up at the Will Call Window. Anyone who uses them will be asked to show Canadian ID prior to first use.*



Can not be delivered .  You are issued an exchange certificate (like when you purchase an AP online) in order to receive these tickets at a Park entrance you must present in this case - a Canadian passport for each ticket purchased.

** this is copied & pasted from the offer -


tickets and options are nontransferable and nonrefundable and exclude activities/events separately priced. Water parks subject to rehabilitation, seasonal and weather closures.
Tickets will be sold as exchange certificates, which must be redeemed at the theme park Main Entrance for admission.
All Guests must present a valid Canadian passport to exchange the certificate for a valid ticket at the theme park ticket window or Guest Relations prior to first use.
Residents of Canada who are not Canadian citizens must bring valid passport and valid proof of Canadian residency.
Offer is valid for advance purchase only and is not available at Walt Disney World Resort theme park ticket windows.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just want to mention that for the Disneyland tickets...the offer says that the tickets expire 13 days after first use or on January 13, 2018....for the WDW tickets, it says they don't expire...




It actually says both in the WDW offer. 

First non expiring - then below in the bulleted section it says 14 days after first use --- not too confusing right? 
It really needs to be one or the other, I may call down to inquire which it is.


----------



## archdandy

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It actually says both in the WDW offer.
> 
> First non expiring - then below in the bulleted section it says 14 days after first use --- not too confusing right?
> It really needs to be one or the other, I may call down to inquire which it is.



I very much doubt that they would be non-expiry tickets but I am interested to see what they say when you call. Please let us know if you do


----------



## goldie09

I would assume it probably means that once purchased, the tickets don't expire/don't have to be used by a certain date. BUT, once you use the ticket for a day in the parks, THEN you have 14 days to use the remainder of the days...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm wondering if you can add the wp&m option when you get there. Going in Jan. Not sure if it will be wp weather so don't want to spend the extra if I don't have to.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

archdandy said:


> I very much doubt that they would be non-expiry tickets but I am interested to see what they say when you call. Please let us know if you do




Will call tomorrow & report back.  Not at home right now...


----------



## Evad

Here's all the details as copied from the Disney website.





"Now’s the time to experience more magic for less—with special savings on multi-day tickets and upgrades to Park Hopper and Water Park Fun & More Options. Canadian residents Save 25% on 4-day or longer tickets and enjoy all four Walt Disney World theme parks.

To take advantage of this special offer, you must purchase your tickets in advance between September 16, 2016 and February 28, 2017.
Be sure to book enough days to explore all the excitement at all 4 theme parks!

The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won’t expire!



Tickets (unless upgraded with Park Hopper or Water Parks & More Fun Options) are valid for admission to one theme park per day.
Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use.
Items are priced for Canadian Residents only. Savings compared to the price of the same ticket sold at the Theme Park Ticket Window.
All tickets and options are nontransferable and nonrefundable and exclude activities/events separately priced. Water parks subject to rehabilitation, seasonal and weather closures.
Tickets will be sold as exchange certificates, which must be redeemed at the theme park Main Entrance for admission.
All Guests must present a valid Canadian passport to exchange the certificate for a valid ticket at the theme park ticket window or Guest Relations prior to first use.
Residents of Canada who are not Canadian citizens must bring valid passport and valid proof of Canadian residency.
Offer is valid for advance purchase only and is not available at Walt Disney World Resort theme park ticket windows.


To book by phone, call (407) 939-1884† to speak with a Personal Vacation Advisor, or call your Travel Agent.

*Important Details:*

Tickets will be sold as exchange certificates, which may be redeemed at the theme park Main Entrance for admission.
Each Guest in the party must present valid Canadian Passport when redeeming certificates.
Residents of Canada who are not Canadian citizens must bring valid passport and valid proof of Canadian residency."


----------



## Jester21

Hey I purchased 4-day tickets for my family this evening through Disney. Here's what the castmember told me:


tickets do not expire, but once you activate the passes you have 14 days to use all the days on the tickets
can be linked to MyDisneyExperience using the reservation number provided when booking, and yes can book fastpasses 30/60 days out depending on whether you stay on property or not
will be sent vouchers, need to go to Will Call desk with vouchers + Canadian passport + the credit card used to purchase, to receive park ticket (unclear whether only need to do that the first time, or whether needed to before every day at a park)
recommended we  go to the guest relations office at Disney Springs to confirm whether we need to to to Will Call each time...I'm thinking might be able to get the tickets there and avoid Will Call altogether, but castmember didn't know

-can link to magicbands


----------



## ottawamom

I would imagine you would have to take your voucher to Will Call and exchange it for a park ticket. Once you have this park ticket you are like any other guest with a valid ticket.  You have it linked to your MB (or not) and enter the park. I cannot imagine you would have to go back daily and validate your info.  The finger scan combined with park ticket validate your uniqueness.


----------



## AngelDisney

Jester21 said:


> Hey I purchased 4-day tickets for my family this evening through Disney. Here's what the castmember told me:
> 
> 
> tickets do not expire, but once you activate the passes you have 14 days to use all the days on the tickets
> can be linked to MyDisneyExperience using the reservation number provided when booking, and yes can book fastpasses 30/60 days out depending on whether you stay on property or not
> will be sent vouchers, need to go to Will Call desk with vouchers + Canadian passport + the credit card used to purchase, to receive park ticket (unclear whether only need to do that the first time, or whether needed to before every day at a park)
> recommended we  go to the guest relations office at Disney Springs to confirm whether we need to to to Will Call each time...I'm thinking might be able to get the tickets there and avoid Will Call altogether, but castmember didn't know
> 
> -can link to magicbands



I hope that can be done at Disney Springs as well. Pixie dust!


----------



## smashing

I may have to call in to find correct info but I'm a little confused lol
When checking out you have the option of Will Call where it says to prove Canadian residence.  Or ship to Canadian address for $25.   Does this eliminate having to go to will call for validation then?


----------



## Jester21

You don't get actual tickets sent to you, you get vouchers. To convert the vouchers into tickets you have to present them in person with proof of residency (passport) + the credit card used to purchase.

I'm unaware of the $25 charge as well, it did not come up during my phone call with Disney. Not sure why they couldn't just email the vouchers either.


----------



## mernin

Wow - great deal!  I bought with UT before the price increase.  It was an ok deal - kicked myself for not using PS and now kicking myself for not waiting!  Ha, oh well!  You win some, you lose some!
Congrats to those who can buy these!


----------



## thr33boys

Does anyone know how it works if I were to buy a child's ticket and if we don't go before that child turns 10?  I have 1 child who is about to turn 9 and another who is 7 1/2.  We have no trips planned right now but I'm thinking of buying tickets for the future, in the next few years or I may just not be able to wait that long and I could use them within the next 6 months.  Wondering if I don't use them before these kiddos hit the disney adult age, what will the surcharge be?


----------



## Donald - my hero

thr33boys said:


> Does anyone know how it works if I were to buy a child's ticket and if we don't go before that child turns 10?  I have 1 child who is about to turn 9 and another who is 7 1/2.  We have no trips planned right now but I'm thinking of buying tickets for the future, in the next few years or I may just not be able to wait that long and I could use them within the next 6 months.  Wondering if I don't use them before these kiddos hit the disney adult age, what will the surcharge be?


*You better either call or try your luck with the on-line chat but i don't think your chances are good for this --- my understanding on any tickets that you get directly from Disney can't be "bridged" ... meaning you can't take a ticket at what would be the gate price that day, pay more and upgrade it to something else. In other words, I think once a child's ticket always a child's ticket. In the same manner if you want to have hopper i *think* you should buy it now and not wit to upgrade. (these are only my assumptions based on what i've read about other *specially discounted tickets* like the Military ones)*


----------



## ryangosling

So, Fast Pass reservations and linking to MDE still work with a voucher?  I'm nervous


----------



## Jester21

Yes, works with MDE and can book FP. I specifically asked the cast member this before booking.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Oh man!  Just bought my tickets a couple weeks ago.  Maybe I'll get a set for the future, cause I *know* I'm going back...


----------



## ky.

Is it not possible to book a room only reservation with the dinning plan? We're looking at buying these discounted tickets and then we were hoping to book a room only reservation and the quick service dinning plan for next year, but in order to choose the DDP it says I need tickets?


----------



## KapBoy77

ky. said:


> Is it not possible to book a room only reservation with the dinning plan? We're looking at buying these discounted tickets and then we were hoping to book a room only reservation and the quick service dinning plan for next year, but in order to choose the DDP it says I need tickets?



I was able to purchase 10 day tickets and a resort stay with dining package. Both are seperate transactions but cast member assured me that we still had dining option. Also, keep in mind that they will be asking for the full cost of the tickets up front. Unlike a resort and tickets reservation where you just need to put a deposit for everything.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ky. said:


> Is it not possible to book a room only reservation with the dinning plan? We're looking at buying these discounted tickets and then we were hoping to book a room only reservation and the quick service dinning plan for next year, but in order to choose the DDP it says I need tickets?





KapBoy77 said:


> I was able to purchase 10 day tickets and a resort stay with dining package. Both are seperate transactions but cast member assured me that we still had dining option. Also, keep in mind that they will be asking for the full cost of the tickets up front. Unlike a resort and tickets reservation where you just need to put a deposit for everything.



*Yes, if you book a RO reservation directly through the Disney site or via the phone you can add the dining plan to create a "ticket-less package" If you do it on-line you'll need to call to add it, there's no way to do this online yourself. You will need to pay a deposit equal to one night's accommodations and like @KapBoy77 states, the tickets in full up front. I inquired specifically about this yesterday. There's the possibility that a package deal might get released, so I'm holding out for a bit  --- the ticket sale is on till the end of February and until you use the ticket the first time they are non-expiring, as soon as you use it they have the 14 day expiry. *


----------



## alohamom

OMG-awesome deal thank you OP and everyone else for all the info!


----------



## DavidL

We've spent at least 6 hours today looking over the deal and discussing how many Disney trips we are going to pre-pay, and how many days to purchase for the trips.    We have been comparing the price of room-only offers, as well as package deals.   This 25% off for Canadian residents works out pretty much to be Canadian money at par.     ($1020 US for 4 5-day tickets converted into Canadian dollars today works out to be approx $1348 Canadian)   Purchasing 4 5-day tickets in US dollars for US residents is $1360.     With the weak Canadian dollar I am guessing that Disney has seen a large decline in Canadian visitors.     So far I think we've settled on pre-paying for 3 future visits - buying 12 5-day tickets, and using 4 each visit.   I really like that they can be purchased and not have an expiry until activated.


----------



## archdandy

DavidL said:


> We've spent at least 6 hours today looking over the deal and discussing how many Disney trips we are going to pre-pay, and how many days to purchase for the trips.    We have been comparing the price of room-only offers, as well as package deals.   This 25% off for Canadian residents works out pretty much to be Canadian money at par.     ($1020 US for 4 5-day tickets converted into Canadian dollars today works out to be approx $1348 Canadian)   Purchasing 4 5-day tickets in US dollars for US residents is $1360.     With the weak Canadian dollar I am guessing that Disney has seen a large decline in Canadian visitors.     So far I think we've settled on pre-paying for 3 future visits - buying 12 5-day tickets, and using 4 each visit.   I really like that they can be purchased and not have an expiry until activated.



That sounds like a great idea if you are able to pre-purchase that many at one time. I saw someone else mention that this discount will basically make the cost of the tickets on par with the U.S. dollar.


----------



## LemonNeko

I'm planning to go October 2017 and hoping for free dining. I can't if I should buy the discounted tickets in Feb. in case free dining doesn't come out since I know it's iffy for October.


----------



## DisFanDad

Hey all, Great to see there is a Canadian section here.   I was pretty excited. 

Anyway, just wondering if anyone has inquired about upgrading these to APs.   I am a DVC member and we are planning on going in the Spring, was going to just buy the gold DVC AP ... BUT - Was thinking I might just buy 10 Day Tix and upgrade them to Gold APs when we get there ?


----------



## Madame

DisFanDad said:


> Hey all, Great to see there is a Canadian section here.   I was pretty excited.
> 
> Anyway, just wondering if anyone has inquired about upgrading these to APs.   I am a DVC member and we are planning on going in the Spring, was going to just buy the gold DVC AP ... BUT - Was thinking I might just buy 10 Day Tix and upgrade them to Gold APs when we get there ?


You won't keep the savings.  You'll have to pay the difference between your discount and actual gate price, then the upgrade to AP.  Non-package tix bought through Disney are not price bridged.


----------



## DisFanDad

Madame said:


> You won't keep the savings.  You'll have to pay the difference between your discount and actual gate price, then the upgrade to AP.  Non-package tix bought through Disney are not price bridged.



Ah ha !  Ok thanks.  We got discounted tickets a few years ago as part of a package and upgraded them to APs and actually got the cash value of the 10 day tickets toward the AP, not what we actually paid for them.  BUT, as you note, they were part of a package ... thats a bummer.


----------



## hswillia07

Thank you so much for posting about this! About a month ago, I had booked our 10-day park hopper passes (for 5 of us) and have already received the tickets in the mail, linked them in my MDE, etc.  I just called and they agreed to cancel those tickets, and then I re-purchased at the new rate. I have already linked the new tickets in my MDE account no problem and have had two agents tell me that I can still book my FP's, ADRs as I normally would.  When you arrive, all in your party 18 years or older must go to the ticket window and present passports or valid ID of somekind that proves you're Canadian.  You can do this at a park or Disney Springs. The one CM that I talked to thinks that we may be able to actually activate the tickets at our resort, which would be AMAZING. He was really working through this as it is a new discount to them.  I will call in a couple of months to get some confirmation on what to do when we arrive. So happy! Saved us so much money with the exchange rate  Thanks again for posting about this.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

hswillia07 said:


> Thank you so much for posting about this! About a month ago, I had booked our 10-day park hopper passes (for 5 of us) and have already received the tickets in the mail, linked them in my MDE, etc.  I just called and they agreed to cancel those tickets, and then I re-purchased at the new rate. I have already linked the new tickets in my MDE account no problem and have had two agents tell me that I can still book my FP's, ADRs as I normally would.  When you arrive, all in your party 18 years or older must go to the ticket window and present passports or valid ID of somekind that proves you're Canadian.  You can do this at a park or Disney Springs. The one CM that I talked to thinks that we may be able to actually activate the tickets at our resort, which would be AMAZING. He was really working through this as it is a new discount to them.  I will call in a couple of months to get some confirmation on what to do when we arrive. So happy! Saved us so much money with the exchange rate  Thanks again for posting about this.



Wow that's great you got a refund on your original tickets!


----------



## Donald - my hero

OttawaDisGirl said:


> Oh man!  Just bought my tickets a couple weeks ago.  Maybe I'll get a set for the future, cause I *know* I'm going back...


*Not sure where/how you bought your tickets BUT I've read many accounts of people calling Disney and getting tickets refunded/exchanged.... might be worth a phone  call*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

LemonNeko said:


> I'm planning to go October 2017 and hoping for free dining. I can't if I should buy the discounted tickets in Feb. in case free dining doesn't come out since I know it's iffy for October.



I'm pretty sure October was blacked out for FD dates this year. Unless you check in end of September you could get it for beginning of October.  Not sure what the RO discount % were or dates.  Depending on resort level and if you'd get hoppers or WP & M options a RO plus the discounted tickets might be better.


----------



## Mifi

Hi everyone, this is my first post here so be gentle please   I have been putting hours of research into planning our first trip to Disney, maybe only trip, for 4 of us (2 adults, 2 kids)for March 2017.  Hoping to book a split stay at AKL & Poly throug DVC point rental (on a wait list) and booking a moderate resort would be our backup plan.  I'm still debating about the Dining Plan.

I purchased 6 day PH + WP tickets through Undercover Tourist and they arrived on Friday.  I thought I was getting a great deal.  And in my excitement, total rookie move, I linked the tickets to MDE.  Now I see this discount is available and I feel sick.  I'm a very frugal-minded person though we do want to splurge on this trip.  However this is an almost $500 difference.

Does anyone think there is any chance that I can fix this?  Also, have I totally messed up any chances of taking advantage of any possible future discounts on room/dining plan through Disney by purchasing the tickets separately?  I have been planning this trip expecting no discounts because of peak season but now I am wondering if they might offer something as numbers might be lower than usual?

Thanks for reading and any advice you can share!


----------



## ottawamom

First of all Welcome to Canadian Dis. The Undercover Tourist tickets could have been returned to them if they hadn't been linked.  Sunk ship move forward.  On the future discount front, there are not usually any discounts in March.  It is a very busy time for Disney with all the school breaks. If some amazing discount should come up you could save the tickets you have already linked for a future trip. I know you say this is likely to be your only trip, but let me tell you most of us said that our first trip too.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

The combination of the ticket discount, along with a potential room only discount for our trip in May has us excited.  The savings will allow us to splurge for some additional TS meals or perhaps go on a behind the scenes tour, which we have never done before.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I only need tickets for 2 days for the dd and I for our first trip there.  Not sure we will be able to afford to do a family trip in the next year and a bit so I'm not sure I can justify spending money on the tickets if we may not use them.  Might have to see and try to save lots of am and start socking away the funds again!  Great deal for those of you spending more days there though!!!


----------



## Sugar Jones

This will be great for us in February, especially if they offer a room only discount for that time.   I'm going to wait and see what deals come out before purchasing the discounted tickets.


----------



## AngelDisney

I am planning a trip for August 2017 and hoping for a room only discount in addition to this offer as well. Pixie dust!


----------



## tdonald

Can anyone tell me exactly what they consider "proof of residence"? Health card? Pay stub? Can anyone help with this? I'm a resident but don't yet have a PR card.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Sugar Jones said:


> This will be great for us in February, especially if they offer a room only discount for that time.   I'm going to wait and see what deals come out before purchasing the discounted tickets.



Since the offer ends Feb 28th and we don't have to worry about them running out of tickets the only reason to buy early would be if the Canadian dollar took a nosedive and we'd be paying a higher exchange rate. Then of course it would be a better deal if we waited and the Canadian dollar rebounded.... fingers crossed for that!!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

tdonald said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly what they consider "proof of residence"? Health card? Pay stub? Can anyone help with this? I'm a resident but don't yet have a PR card.



 Maybe best just to call Disney yourself and avoid any speculation as I'm sure you may get several opinions from multiple posters here


----------



## mab2012

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Since the offer ends Feb 28th and we don't have to worry about them running out of tickets the only reason to buy early would be if the Canadian dollar took a nosedive and we'd be paying a higher exchange rate. Then of course it would be a better deal if we waited and the Canadian dollar rebounded.... fingers crossed for that!!



I'd say the opposite.  This is a discount that equates roughly to "Canadian dollars at par" at current exchange rates, but the tickets are still priced in US dollars.  If the Canadian dollar rises, that's when you want to buy.  That way you get the better exchange rate *and* the 25% discount.


----------



## dis_guy

tdonald said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly what they consider "proof of residence"? Health card? Pay stub? Can anyone help with this? I'm a resident but don't yet have a PR card.



Here ya go:


All Guests must present a valid Canadian passport to exchange the certificate for a valid ticket at the theme park ticket window or Guest Relations prior to first use.
Residents of Canada who are not Canadian citizens must bring valid passport and valid proof of Canadian residency.
I know for FL residents something like some utility bills or tax notice can be used to prove residency. Maybe for this too?


----------



## cottontail

I am going down Oct. 24th and have a room and ticket package and have already done my fast pass booking.  If I call and cancel the original tickets that come with the package and buy the new ones will I lose all my original already booked fast passes


----------



## AngelDisney

cottontail said:


> I am going down Oct. 24th and have a room and ticket package and have already done my fast pass booking.  If I call and cancel the original tickets that come with the package and buy the new ones will I lose all my original already booked fast passes



I think you would lose the FP+ which are associated with your tickets.


----------



## mort1331

Mifi said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post here so be gentle please   I have been putting hours of research into planning our first trip to Disney, maybe only trip, for 4 of us (2 adults, 2 kids)for March 2017.  Hoping to book a split stay at AKL & Poly throug DVC point rental (on a wait list) and booking a moderate resort would be our backup plan.  I'm still debating about the Dining Plan.
> 
> I purchased 6 day PH + WP tickets through Undercover Tourist and they arrived on Friday.  I thought I was getting a great deal.  And in my excitement, total rookie move, I linked the tickets to MDE.  Now I see this discount is available and I feel sick.  I'm a very frugal-minded person though we do want to splurge on this trip.  However this is an almost $500 difference.
> 
> Does anyone think there is any chance that I can fix this?  Also, have I totally messed up any chances of taking advantage of any possible future discounts on room/dining plan through Disney by purchasing the tickets separately?  I have been planning this trip expecting no discounts because of peak season but now I am wondering if they might offer something as numbers might be lower than usual?
> 
> Thanks for reading and any advice you can share!


Welcome. This disccount is not normal. UT is still a good price so dont look back. But for your room if you were looking at Daves then check out the rent/trade board here. Same and more owners might be even couple of dollars per point less. Read up on how it works and understand it. Good luck


----------



## Madame

cottontail said:


> I am going down Oct. 24th and have a room and ticket package and have already done my fast pass booking.  If I call and cancel the original tickets that come with the package and buy the new ones will I lose all my original already booked fast passes


Ask on the FP subforum in the Theme Parks board.  I know that FP+ will remain for 24 hrs before falling off.  I don't know if canceling the pkg will wipe them out immediately or not, but @hiroMYhero will probably be able to answer.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cottontail said:


> I am going down Oct. 24th and have a room and ticket package and have already done my fast pass booking.  If I call and cancel the original tickets that come with the package and buy the new ones will I lose all my original already booked fast passes





Madame said:


> Ask on the FP subforum in the Theme Parks board.  I know that FP+ will remain for 24 hrs before falling off.  I don't know if canceling the pkg will wipe them out immediately or not, but @hiroMYhero will probably be able to answer.


Thanks for the tag. 

@cottontail ~ purchase your new set of tickets and link them. Then, Cancel your tickets that are in your package. You won't lose FPs because you'll have the new ticket entitlements already linked.


----------



## AngelDisney

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for the tag.
> 
> @cottontail ~ purchase your new set of tickets and link them. Then, Cancel your tickets that are in your package. You won't lose FPs because you'll have the new ticket entitlements already linked.



Great! Good to know!!


----------



## Lesverts

I am hoping this is a precursor to a good Canadian deal for the late spring. I know that Canadians are valued tourist in the US. Disney must be missing us.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

@hiroMYhero 

Thanks for popping by this thread!  I knew there was a ticket expert somewhere on the DIS, just couldn't remember who it was!

Do you know if you can add the PH or WP&M option to these tickets once you're there?


----------



## Frozen2014

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Since the offer ends Feb 28th and we don't have to worry about them running out of tickets the only reason to buy early would be if the Canadian dollar took a nosedive and we'd be paying a higher exchange rate. Then of course it would be a better deal if we waited and the Canadian dollar rebounded.... fingers crossed for that!!



Good point since you still buy in USD.  
We're looking at going to Disneyland in August so will purchase the tickets in February.  For a 4 day park hopper and family of 4, the discounted tickets in CAD (with current exchange) almost equals the USD amount.  So it basically covers the conversion amount.  Hopefully our dollar will improve and it'll be even better.


----------



## hiroMYhero

momof2gr8kids said:


> @hiroMYhero
> 
> Thanks for popping by this thread!  I knew there was a ticket expert somewhere on the DIS, just couldn't remember who it was!
> 
> Do you know if you can add the PH or WP&M option to these tickets once you're there?


Actually, I'm on the FP Board. 

But, yes, these discounted tickets can be upgraded per the website that's linked in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## dis_guy

This ticket discount really surprised me. At best, I was expecting a small room only discount for early 2017 to be coming out near the end of September. This offer seems early to me and I'm guessing Disney is really trying to bolster their park attendance which by all accounts has been slipping while the resorts are still full. I can't even remember a time Disney discounted tickets, maybe someone here can remember if they have ever done this before?  Rooms, food, combinations of those, yeah, but even the best tries to dissect the "Stay, Play, Dine" offer ended with the conclusion that the tickets were not discounted. Rather than cutting back on offers, we might just see some very different strategies to get more people into the parks. Things might get interesting.


----------



## Tanooki

hiroMYhero said:


> Actually, I'm on the FP Board.
> 
> But, yes, these discounted tickets can be upgraded per the website that's linked in the 1st post of this thread.



I'm no ticket expert but from I'm reading on the offer, I think it's best to add the WPFM or the Hopper option at purchase time (it's available once you select your ticket online). Since they don't bridge tickets bought from Disney anymore and this offer is not available at the gate (says so on the offer), I would expect them to charge you the difference between the paid price and gate price before you'd be able to do any upgrade...
Correct me if I'm wrong but this is what I'm understanding. I for one will not take any chance...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tanooki said:


> I'm no ticket expert but from I'm reading on the offer, I think it's best to add the WPFM or the Hopper option at purchase time (it's available once you select your ticket online). Since they don't bridge tickets bought from Disney anymore and this offer is not available at the gate (says so on the offer), I would expect them to charge you the difference between the paid price and gate price before you'd be able to do any upgrade...
> Correct me if I'm wrong but this is what I'm understanding. I for one will not take any chance...


I didn't test buying these tickets but, yes, add the options when purchasing.

There have been recent threads on TPAS discussing upgrades and price bridging. @ravenclawtrekkie may know more about the Canadian discounted tickets.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I've asked a ton of questions about the Canada tickets at work and have gotten zero straight answers. Until I actually encounter one in the wild, I don't think I'll be any good at answering questions about them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I've asked a ton of questions about the Canada tickets at work and have gotten zero straight answers. Until I actually encounter one in the wild, I don't think I'll be any good at answering questions about them.


Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## cottontail

Hi Do they email the passes to you or do we have to pay for shipping?


----------



## mshanson3121

So excited to see this. Now, as it stands I'm still pretty sure that our trip for 2017 is canceled, but I think I'll talk to DH about buying tickets anyway since they don't expire, and that it is a significant, and pretty much unprecedented discount. We'll wait until the New Year though and keep an eye on the exchange rate.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

cottontail said:


> Hi Do they email the passes to you or do we have to pay for shipping?



They will email an exchange certificate with a number on it to link to your MB so you can make FPs. You would then exchange this voucher for your ticket media at a customer service location at a park or at Disney springs -  with proper CDN identification - passport for each ticket is what they are requiring...
Not sure about mail - can't see why they wouldn't mail the info to the address on your MDE account...


----------



## cottontail

Does anyone know what percentage is charged for tax on passes?


----------



## Donald - my hero

cottontail said:


> Does anyone know what percentage is charged for tax on passes?


*Looks like it's 6.5% -- they do include the total price once you select which ticket you want before you even get to the "cart" page*


----------



## hswillia07

cottontail said:


> Hi Do they email the passes to you or do we have to pay for shipping?



I switched our tickets to get the discount on Sunday and I received the vouchers in the mail today.  They are cards, just like regular passes would be, but they're just plain green and state that they're a voucher and where to redeem them.  No charge to have them shipped here.

Further info- when  I called to order the new tickets, they gave me the new confirmation number right then and there and waited with me on the phone while I linked everything in my MDE.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

hiroMYhero said:


> Actually, I'm on the FP Board.
> 
> But, yes, these discounted tickets can be upgraded per the website that's linked in the 1st post of this thread.


Hmm...you mean the one I posted?   Just wasn't sure if u could add it ltr..even at regular rate. Not sure will need wp in Jan.  Will wait and see after this has been running for a bit.


----------



## parkbr

I booked 13 night 14 days free dining package deal for December and I am re-visiting my plans when this ticket deal came out and I don't see savings.
13 nights 14 days at CBR and the same dining experience (we currently have 9 buffet dinners and 3 regular table services) and discounted ticket come out to be much more expensive than Free Dining package. 
Even if I search hotels outside of Disney, decent hotels close by, car rental, gas, parking fees, tickets, similar meals at the park, etc, the saving isn't too big (less than $100-200). 

Is that the case for others as well? 
I wonder if that is because we have 2 adults and 1 disney infant. Or maybe because of our dining plans...


----------



## Donald - my hero

parkbr said:


> I booked 13 night 14 days free dining package deal for December and I am re-visiting my plans when this ticket deal came out and I don't see savings.
> 13 nights 14 days at CBR and the same dining experience (we currently have 9 buffet dinners and 3 regular table services) and discounted ticket come out to be much more expensive than Free Dining package.
> Even if I search hotels outside of Disney, decent hotels close by, car rental, gas, parking fees, tickets, similar meals at the park, etc, the saving isn't too big (less than $100-200).
> 
> Is that the case for others as well?
> I wonder if that is because we have 2 adults and 1 disney infant. Or maybe because of our dining plans...


*I would like to help you figure this out but alas, i can't find any availability at CBR to let me price it out. Did you add in the dining plan cost to turn it into a "ticket-less package" to let you compare apples - to- apples? OR did you just do the cost of the room and then rough estimate of what you would order? Not sure what you're seeing happen, BUT if the discount you already have is better than this, just keep it!*


----------



## AngelDisney

parkbr said:


> I booked 13 night 14 days free dining package deal for December and I am re-visiting my plans when this ticket deal came out and I don't see savings.
> 13 nights 14 days at CBR and the same dining experience (we currently have 9 buffet dinners and 3 regular table services) and discounted ticket come out to be much more expensive than Free Dining package.
> Even if I search hotels outside of Disney, decent hotels close by, car rental, gas, parking fees, tickets, similar meals at the park, etc, the saving isn't too big (less than $100-200).
> 
> Is that the case for others as well?
> I wonder if that is because we have 2 adults and 1 disney infant. Or maybe because of our dining plans...



Free dining is a better deal for your length of stay. Cost per additional day decreases over time. It's about $10 for an additional day after 7 days. 25% of $10 is not much savings. However, you save the same amount of money per day for free dining, especially when you have two adults and baby doesn't need a ticket. Enjoy your meals!


----------



## parkbr

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would like to help you figure this out but alas, i can't find any availability at CBR to let me price it out. Did you add in the dining plan cost to turn it into a "ticket-less package" to let you compare apples - to- apples? OR did you just do the cost of the room and then rough estimate of what you would order? Not sure what you're seeing happen, BUT if the discount you already have is better than this, just keep it!*



CBR from Dec 11 - 24 is $2751.24 and 8 day park passes are $607.06. Those two alone will be $3358.30.
Free Dining package costs me around $4200 (we're adding more park days, but haven't done that yet, so don't know the exact $$). So that will be roughly $840.70 left for food.
If we were to add "ticket-less" DDP for $63.70 per person then $3358.30 + $1656.20 = $5014.2, which will be $800 more than FD.
And FD includes WPFAM, which we don't really want, but oh well.

So, if I do the calculation differently, say that I spend about $55 per adult per night. (say we eat A LOT at the buffet dinner and eat small for lunch)
That will be $55 * 2* 13 = $1430 + $607.06 (tickets) = $2037.
Difference $4200 - $2037 = $2163 for either Disney Resorts or stay outside.
Disney Resorts, I can do Value resort for that price range, but not moderate.
If staying outside, then I have to deduct parking fees ($160), car rental for 2 weeks ($280), Gas ($50) leaving me $1673 for the hotel. 128.70 per night tax, resort fee, included.

But if I were to spend $$ on dining as I would with dining plan, then $1673 go down to $1450-ish.

Is there any error in my calculation, please advise me. Thank you!


----------



## parkbr

AngelDisney said:


> Free dining is a better deal for your length of stay. Cost per additional day decreases over time. It's about $10 for an additional day after 7 days. 25% of $10 is not much savings. However, you save the same amount of money per day for free dining, especially when you have two adults and baby doesn't need a ticket. Enjoy your meals!



Your calculation makes a lot of sense to me. I was sitting rolling my eyes.. 
Yes, 25% off of $10 isn't as good as $63.70*2 savings free dining. 

We are going to get some tickets anyways because both me and DH have 6 day tickets left from Non-expiry tickets from 4 years ago and my DD doesn't, obviously!, have any.


----------



## cottontail

If i already have a package with passes but want to purchase the new ones do I have to purchase the new ones with a credit card, then call disney and cancel the passes or ticket portion of my package with walt disney travel. Or will disney subtract the old passes on my package and add the new passes and recalculate my package price.


----------



## hiroMYhero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Hmm...you mean the one I posted?   Just wasn't sure if u could add it ltr..even at regular rate. Not sure will need wp in Jan.  Will wait and see after this has been running for a bit.


 Too funny! I'm now halfway to FL and didn't want to disregard your question earlier.

After I posted my first response, I stopped and thought, "where am I?" 
Very nice posters on this forum that I didn't know existed! (I'm a Californian but yes, I've been to Canada! Beautiful  and with friendly people!)


----------



## TML2012

Thanks for posting this deal! Even without a room only discount this is a significant savings for a family of 4. It's great to see that Disney did not set a time limit for when the voucher has to be redeemed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

@parkbr *You managed to get a great deal worked out there! You took the advanced class in Disney Math and passed with flying colours!!! *

*I like your style .. you know, getting more tickets for another trip, cause we all know there will be another one happen.*


----------



## Babsy

Is it possible to buy these discounted tickets at CAA here in Canada or do you have to order them from WDW?

If you get them here, would you be able to 'upgrade' to an AP with price bridging?

Also, we are going this Nov but already have tickets purchased from UT. If we buy these now for a future trip can we exchange the vouchers for tickets to bring back home to use later? Will we have to assign the tickets when we pick them up at the ticket window? OR ... Should I just keep the vouchers?

Finally,
What does buying the tickets using 'PS' mean?

Thank you!
Babs


----------



## Donald - my hero

Babsy said:


> Is it possible to buy these discounted tickets at CAA here in Canada or do you have to order them from WDW?
> 
> If you get them here, would you be able to 'upgrade' to an AP with price bridging?
> 
> Also, we are going this Nov but already have tickets purchased from UT. If we buy these now for a future trip can we exchange the vouchers for tickets to bring back home to use later? Will we have to assign the tickets when we pick them up at the ticket window? OR ... Should I just keep the vouchers?
> 
> Finally,
> What does buying the tickets using 'PS' mean?
> 
> Thank you!
> Babs



*I can't answer all of your questions but i do know they are only available thru Disney. *
*Speculation is that price bridging isn't possible with these tickets but hasn't been confirmed either way yet.*
*I *think* "PS" is Parksavers but not 100% sure.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mifi said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post here so be gentle please   I have been putting hours of research into planning our first trip to Disney, maybe only trip, for 4 of us (2 adults, 2 kids)for March 2017.  Hoping to book a split stay at AKL & Poly throug DVC point rental (on a wait list) and booking a moderate resort would be our backup plan.  I'm still debating about the Dining Plan.
> 
> I purchased 6 day PH + WP tickets through Undercover Tourist and they arrived on Friday.  I thought I was getting a great deal.  And in my excitement, total rookie move, I linked the tickets to MDE.  Now I see this discount is available and I feel sick.  I'm a very frugal-minded person though we do want to splurge on this trip.  However this is an almost $500 difference.
> 
> Does anyone think there is any chance that I can fix this?  Also, have I totally messed up any chances of taking advantage of any possible future discounts on room/dining plan through Disney by purchasing the tickets separately?  I have been planning this trip expecting no discounts because of peak season but now I am wondering if they might offer something as numbers might be lower than usual?
> 
> Thanks for reading and any advice you can share!


*WELCOME to the family! You are going to Disney and that's amazing, you've done your homework and purchased tickets at what you had determined was an acceptable amount to you, great job! You'll need to create that as your line in the sand so-to-speak and move forward. It sounds like you've created a set budget amount and have things set in motion for a great vacation. Here's what i do: I decide the amount i would be happy to pay and when a portion of the trip comes in at that point i jump ... airfare one example and once i book that i stop looking because i don't  want to get upset. I cancel all my price-watch emails and move on to the next step. There is a possibility that Disney will also offer a room only discount or package deal as well but only speculation at this point. If you've already put the wheels in motion for DVC rental (which is a great way to stay BTW) as soon as you get notification that you have a reservation .. stop looking at other discounts.*

*Like another poster said, we've all done the "once & done" trip and come home ready to plan the next trip! You will have a blast with your family, try not to stress too much over the planning, yes there is a lot of information to absorb but you have plenty of time and lots of people who are willing to help you out along the way!*


----------



## Babsy

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't answer all of your questions but i do know they are only available thru Disney. *
> *Speculation is that price bridging isn't possible with these tickets but hasn't been confirmed either way yet.*
> *I *think* "PS" is Parksavers but not 100% sure.*



Thanks! I kinda figured that price bridging wouldn't work.
Do you know if Park Hopper tickets are available with the discount?
And, Ummm, what is Parksavers?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Babsy said:


> Thanks! I kinda figured that price bridging wouldn't work.
> Do you know if Park Hopper tickets are available with the discount?
> And, Ummm, what is Parksavers?


*Yes, there is a Park Hopper option that's on sale as well. If you think you want to have that, best to buy it right up front.*

*Parksavers is another ticket agent .. similar to UnderCover Tourist*


----------



## mary lou

TML2012 said:


> Thanks for posting this deal! Even without a room only discount this is a significant savings for a family of 4. It's great to see that Disney did not set a time limit for when the voucher has to be redeemed.


So there is a discount for rooms only right now.  Its 20%.  Not sure what all the twists are though sorry


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mary lou said:


> So there is a discount for rooms only right now.  Its 20%.  Not sure what all the twists are though sorry



A new one?  Or the one that goes until December 23rd?


----------



## fan1080

momof2gr8kids said:


> A new one?  Or the one that goes until December 23rd?



Just the current fall deal, no winter deal yet.

I've been patiently (mostly) waiting for the winter room only discount deal to be posted. Going by previous years, it should be released between now and second week of Oct.

Happy travels.


----------



## Scar1199

fan1080 said:


> Just the current fall deal, no winter deal yet.
> 
> I've been patiently (mostly) waiting for the winter room only discount deal to be posted. Going by previous years, it should be released between now and second week of Oct.
> 
> Happy travels.



I read that the Winter deals were posted on Monday September 28 last year, hoping that we'll see them this Monday.


----------



## fan1080

Scar1199 said:


> I read that the Winter deals were posted on Monday September 28 last year, hoping that we'll see them this Monday.



Yes, last year was the earliest I've seen. They usually come out in Oct, so I'm hoping for the same early release as last year too.


----------



## hswillia07

I had great success with this ticket deal, so I'm super happy! I hadn't thought about a room deal though...I already have my rooms booked, so if a deal comes up, will they just adjust the price, or do you have to cancel and re-book?


----------



## parkbr

Donald - my hero said:


> @parkbr *You managed to get a great deal worked out there! You took the advanced class in Disney Math and passed with flying colours!!! *
> 
> *I like your style .. you know, getting more tickets for another trip, cause we all know there will be another one happen.*



I guess my calculation was correct! Thanks!


----------



## parkbr

fan1080 said:


> Yes, last year was the earliest I've seen. They usually come out in Oct, so I'm hoping for the same early release as last year too.



What is the Winter Deal, if you don't mind educating me?


----------



## fan1080

parkbr said:


> What is the Winter Deal, if you don't mind educating me?



Disney has released room only discounts for the winter months for quite a few years now (sometimes other discounts as well). They typically release the winter deals in the 1st or 2nd week of Oct, but last year it was released at the end of Sept.

You can check out historical discount release dates on mouse savers website. Just do a search for historical WDW discounts.

Happy travels.


----------



## BurTam

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for the tag.
> 
> @cottontail ~ purchase your new set of tickets and link them. Then, Cancel your tickets that are in your package. You won't lose FPs because you'll have the new ticket entitlements already linked.



This is great to know! I'm in the same situation. Heading down on November 13th with a package and made all my dining reservations and FP's. Still makes me super nervous about losing all of my dining reservations and FP's to buy the discounted tickets because when I called guest services, the agent couldn't guarantee it. I'm currently using a travel agent too so they are the ones that currently have to make the changes. Which also makes me nervous because I can't purchase the tickets myself and be on the line with a guest services agent at Disney when linking my tickets in MDE before I cancel my other ones. Anyone know if the travel agent can contact Disney to give me control to make changes?    

@cottontail, if you happen to purchase the discounted tickets and link them I'd love to hear about it and if you had any issues.....


----------



## ssmurphy28

I just saw this deal last night and am super excited! We have all the money saved for a trip in September 2017, so the extra savings will maybe allow us to do MNSSHP or stay at nicer resort. Or we could just save it for future trips! 

For two adults and two pre-school aged kids, we will save about $600CDN on nine day park hoppers!


----------



## PoohsHubby

Does anyone know if I can do the air miles "trick" with this:

Buy this at a discounted rate, use it once, then pay for the upgrade for the full cost of the ticket I purchased to Annual Pass? 

TIA!


----------



## Aladora

PoohsHubby said:


> Does anyone know if I can do the air miles "trick" with this:
> 
> Buy this at a discounted rate, use it once, then pay for the upgrade for the full cost of the ticket I purchased to Annual Pass?
> 
> TIA!



Whoops, thought this was an AM thread! NVM!


----------



## TLPL

What's the point of selling us the vouchers, then make us go to exchange the vouchers for actual park tickets when we get there? Everything is on the magicbands already and they have our address info on file. Since the voucher numbers can be link to the MDE account to make Ft selection. Why all the extra steps?


----------



## AngelDisney

TLPL said:


> What's the point of selling us the vouchers, then make us go to exchange the vouchers for actual park tickets when we get there? Everything is on the magicbands already and they have our address info on file. Since the voucher numbers can be link to the MDE account to make Ft selection. Why all the extra steps?



So they get to check our passports to make sure we are actually Canadians indeed.


----------



## FrenchSnowWhite

Just spoke with Disney and for all of you that do not want to waist time at the gate, you can go to the Guest Services at Disney Spring to get this voucher with your credit card and passport !
It's located near Sprinkles Cupcakes!


----------



## Tanooki

Babsy said:


> Is it possible to buy these discounted tickets at CAA here in Canada or do you have to order them from WDW?
> 
> If you get them here, would you be able to 'upgrade' to an AP with price bridging?
> 
> Also, we are going this Nov but already have tickets purchased from UT. If we buy these now for a future trip can we exchange the vouchers for tickets to bring back home to use later? Will we have to assign the tickets when we pick them up at the ticket window? OR ... Should I just keep the vouchers?
> 
> Finally,
> What does buying the tickets using 'PS' mean?
> 
> Thank you!
> Babs



I was wondering the same thing about buying tickets from CAA (and getting actual tickets and eliminating the need to go to GS to exchange a certificate) so I just called my CAA travel office. They told me I could get real (plastic cards) tickets with the 25% discount at the CAA office until Feb 27th! 

Now, I haven't been there to try and buy them so we'll see but this sounds promising!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> Whoops, thought this was an AM thread! NVM!





Tanooki said:


> I was wondering the same thing about buying tickets from CAA (and getting actual tickets and eliminating the need to go to GS to exchange a certificate) so I just called my CAA travel office. They told me I could get real (plastic cards) tickets with the 25% discount at the CAA office until Feb 27th!
> 
> Now, I haven't been there to try and buy them so we'll see but this sounds promising!


*OMG seriously??? This is HUGE, because then yes, you should be able to bridge them to AP's -- but until someone can confirm that you get actual real, in your hand hard tickets i won't jump on it. There would also be no foreign transaction fee on your credit card!*


----------



## Tanooki

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG seriously??? This is HUGE, because then yes, you should be able to bridge them to AP's -- but until someone can confirm that you get actual real, in your hand hard tickets i won't jump on it. There would also be no foreign transaction fee on your credit card!*



I also won't completely believe it until I hold some tickets in my hands... 
But there would still be fees as I've bought tickets from CAA before and they sold them to me in U$ . But still, if we can buy them with the 25% off and possibly upgrade (and bridge!) them. that's still a great deal!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tanooki said:


> I also won't completely believe it until I hold some tickets in my hands...
> But there would still be fees as I've bought tickets from CAA before and they sold them to me in U$ . But still, if we can buy them with the 25% off and possibly upgrade (and bridge!) them. that's still a great deal!


*Yes, they will still sell them in US funds --- convert to CDN  so you're paying the exchange rate BUT you pay with your regular Canadian credit card meaning no transaction fee.*


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Okay!   So anyone using this deal that's going to be in the parks in the next, oh... week?  who could give us their benefit of experience?   Esp re adding days once there! 

Headed there for Nov 4, my party of 3 + cousin's party of 3.... and no idea how many days at the parks we'll want!   aaaarrrrgggh!     I'm going to add the hopper as we'll be at an Epcot resort for part of the stay (can you say Food & Wine????!!!!   yahoo!).


----------



## Tanooki

Found it on the CAA site :
https://voyage.caaquebec.com/en/des...ontent=Click_Tracker^postFB&utm_medium=banner

Although it says that you need a Canadian passport to exchange the certificate before first use (in the Legal Notes section) so not sure we can get "actual" tickets...


----------



## WDWMAMAOF3

I just wanted to send out a huge Thank You to all of you that have posted on this thread. After reading the many comments I was able to call yesterday and buy our new tickets at the discounted rate, link all of our already chosen fastpasses, then cancel our old tickets that were linked to our package. In the end we saved $394.31 USD....or about $521.54 CAD at the current rates! So excited


----------



## Disney2017

Can I still book fast passes if we don't actually have the tickets?

We arrive late at night and have early ADR first day. Should I try to redeem voucher at Disney Springs our first night or wait to do at MK  efore ADR?


----------



## archdandy

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG seriously??? This is HUGE, because then yes, you should be able to bridge them to AP's -- but until someone can confirm that you get actual real, in your hand hard tickets i won't jump on it. There would also be no foreign transaction fee on your credit card!*



How much would you be saving if you bridged them to an AP? Do you just take the difference between regular priced tickets (let's say 5 day tickets) and the discounted tickets off the price of an AP?


----------



## Donald - my hero

archdandy said:


> How much would you be saving if you bridged them to an AP? Do you just take the difference between regular priced tickets (let's say 5 day tickets) and the discounted tickets off the price of an AP?


*If in fact they do give you *normal tickets* that Disney will not be able to track as the discounted ones (this is in question until someone has first-hand "in the wild results" to report), once you activate it by entering a park you can then go to customer service and pay the difference between a 5 day ticket and an AP. Currently that would work out like this:*
*5 day pass --$361.10 **(discounted price $271.58)
AP -- $797.69*
*cost to upgrade --$436.59 SO total total to upgrade would be $271.58 (at home) +$436.59 =$708.17 US funds of course a savings of $89.50*

*But if you're thinking about upgrading would it make sense to buy the 10 day? *
*$426.00 (discounted price $319.50)*
*cost to upgrade -- $ 371.69 SO total to upgrade in this case $319.50 +$371.69 = $691.19 US --a savings of $106.50*

*OH and another wrinkle? buy the 10 day PH *
*$ 499.49 (discounted price $371.75)*
*cost to upgrade -- $298.20 SO total to upgrade in this case $374.62 + $298.20 = $672.82 US --a savings of $124.87*

*No one has been able to answer the question of the "CAN these be upgraded to an AP" I think it would be a great savings but until someone actually goes to a CAA office and buys the tickets at the discounted price and then links them to their account we have no way of knowing how they will appear in the system. (i won't be doing this .. got ours thru Airmiles)*


----------



## lisaviolet

Haven't read the entire thread ----

Question ( I like to know in advance since I've found that CMs can give erroneous information)

I have booked a free dining package for my sister. Since she's booked but the special offer has ended any experience on here of them being able to go back in and adjust the ticket prices at all? Or is it a done deal.

Thank you.


----------



## jaceraden

This is AWESOME!!! I have a party of 7 going next year and I was planning on 6-8 WDW days so this will help a ton!

Here's what I learned and please correct me if I'm wrong:

1. I can purchase them by Feb. 27th, 2017. 
2. I can use them for my trip in Nov/Dec. 2017.
3. The exchange thingee is enough to book FP+
4. I need to go to a guest services place to show my ID and get real tickets.

Why do I need to do an exchange if I have FP+ loaded up on my MBs already????


----------



## Donald - my hero

jaceraden said:


> This is AWESOME!!! I have a party of 7 going next year and I was planning on 6-8 WDW days so this will help a ton!
> 
> Here's what I learned and please correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 1. I can purchase them by Feb. 27th, 2017.
> 2. I can use them for my trip in Nov/Dec. 2017.
> 3. The exchange thingee is enough to book FP+
> 4. I need to go to a guest services place to show my ID and get real tickets.
> 
> Why do I need to do an exchange if I have FP+ loaded up on my MBs already????


*1) Yes, either thru the website or call (and someone mentioned CAA offices are also selling them, but not confirmed yet)*
*2) Yes, they're good until you first activate them at which time you have the standard 14 days till they expire*
*3) Yes, you can book FP+*
*4) Yes, before you can actually use it to enter a park you need to show valid Canadian ID*

*You need to do the actual psychical exchange with ID in hand to prove that you are in fact, Canadian. Once you've shown your ID and activated it at a gate it will be linked to either your MB or the ticket and connected to your finger scan.*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

lisaviolet said:


> Haven't read the entire thread ----
> 
> Question ( I like to know in advance since I've found that CMs can give erroneous information)
> 
> I have booked a free dining package for my sister. Since she's booked but the special offer has ended any experience on here of them being able to go back in and adjust the ticket prices at all? Or is it a done deal.
> 
> Thank you.



I think you are asking if you can get the Canadian price for tickets with your sister's FD package.  Is that correct?  If so I'm pretty sure the answer is no.  When you book a FD package you are expected to pay rack rate for room and full price for tickets (plus a ph or wp&more add on).  However I don't think anyone's actually tried it...who knows you may get a cm who adjusts your tickets and keeps your fd on. Most likely you will be told no. However, like you said, CMs can give erroneous info! lol


----------



## lisaviolet

momof2gr8kids said:


> I think you are asking if you can get the Canadian price for tickets with your sister's FD package.  Is that correct?  If so I'm pretty sure the answer is no.  When you book a FD package you are expected to pay rack rate for room and full price for tickets (plus a ph or wp&more add on).  However I don't think anyone's actually tried it...who knows you may get a cm who adjusts your tickets and keeps your fd on. Most likely you will be told no. However, like you said, CMs can give erroneous info! lol



Thank you. You're right, the answer was no. And that is what I thought going in.

The only reason I had a moment of *hmmm* was because she was booked under the Canadian FD offer (extended booking window).

But the CM did go off the phone and check with a manager. She was unsure.

I have always been aware that you pay rack rate for the hotel room with free dining. But had no clue that it was that way with the tickets as well. But then again it's not like we have regular ticket discounts , so in essence I've probably never given the ticket portion any thought. And when I have done FD I used to go for the one day ticket  - that used to be available - because I had old passes to use. Oh the good ol' days.


----------



## jsyt

When going to the park to show my Canadian ID and to pick up the tickets, what would be the quickest way to get them? It says you can either go to a ticket window or guest relations but I'm wondering which would save the most time.  I'll be going to Epcot my first day there around 2pm.

How long of a wait is it for the ticket windows typically?


----------



## NancyK

I stopped by a CAA Niagara office yesterday. I was told that you could not buy tickets with the 25% discount at the counter. However, if you are booking your Disney hotel etc through a CAA travel agent, they can get you the discounted price on tickets.


----------



## Donald - my hero

jsyt said:


> When going to the park to show my Canadian ID and to pick up the tickets, what would be the quickest way to get them? It says you can either go to a ticket window or guest relations but I'm wondering which would save the most time.  I'll be going to Epcot my first day there around 2pm.
> 
> How long of a wait is it for the ticket windows typically?


*First I need to welcome you to the DISBoards since i noticed this is your first post! *
**​*If you don't mind heading over to International Gateway that entrance/ticket window is much quieter! Depending on which resort you're staying at will determine how to get there. An EPCOT resort, easy-peasy walk, any other resort you'll need to take a bus to any park OTHER than EPCOT (since the buses/monorail let you off near the front of the park) and then hop on a bus to any of the EPCOT resorts  and walk over to the "back" entrance.*

*Have a wonderful trip*


----------



## Donald - my hero

NancyK said:


> I stopped by a CAA Niagara office yesterday. I was told that you could not buy tickets with the 25% discount at the counter. However, if you are booking your Disney hotel etc through a CAA travel agent, they can get you the discounted price on tickets.


*Thanks for checking that out for us, now i won't need to try myself!*


----------



## jsyt

Donald - my hero said:


> *First I need to welcome you to the DISBoards since i noticed this is your first post! *
> **​*If you don't mind heading over to International Gateway that entrance/ticket window is much quieter! Depending on which resort you're staying at will determine how to get there. An EPCOT resort, easy-peasy walk, any other resort you'll need to take a bus to any park OTHER than EPCOT (since the buses/monorail let you off near the front of the park) and then hop on a bus to any of the EPCOT resorts  and walk over to the "back" entrance.*
> 
> *Have a wonderful trip*



Thanks for the welcome!

We'll be heading over from Pop Century after taking the Magical Express from MCO. Would there be time saved from the shorter International Gateway line if we take into account the time spent getting there (2 buses and a walk) compared to going to the main Epcot entrance?  Our flight lands at 11am on Oct 30 so I imagine we'll be at Epcot around 2-3pm. How long are ticket lines typically? I imagine it would be longer because of the food and wine festival.


----------



## Donald - my hero

jsyt said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> We'll be heading over from Pop Century after taking the Magical Express from MCO. Would there be time saved from the shorter International Gateway line if we take into account the time spent getting there (2 buses and a walk) compared to going to the main Epcot entrance?  Our flight lands at 11am on Oct 30 so I imagine we'll be at Epcot around 2-3pm. How long are ticket lines typically? I imagine it would be longer because of the food and wine festival.


*Not really worth it in your case! At that point in the day your wait at the ticket booth won't be that much longer (would help if I'd paid a tad more attention to your original post and noticed it first  ) Even though F & W is on most people will already be in the park so your wait *shouldn't* be overly long. You'll have a great trip, and depending on how long you'll be there you should see the switch over from Halloween to Christmas in MK which is pretty amazing!*


----------



## Tanooki

Just back from my CAA travel office (Brossard, Qc). They do sell the tickets with the 25% off (and not only as part of a package so I guess the offices work differently from one another) and they are actual plastic cards but, and this is a big but, they are not the "regular" tickets, they are identified as Canadian tickets. You can add them into MDE and make FP+ ressies with them but you need to exchange them for "real" tickets at Guest Services once you get to WDW. You still get the discount on the tickets and you buy them in CAN$ (they sell them in U$ but they do the conversion on the daily rate and that's what they charge you so no additional fees from the credit card company) but no one knows if these can be bridged if you want to upgrade to an AP and that's the heart of the question right there...
The employees at the CAA office tell me they are selling tickets directly from Disney but I still think they are considered as a reseller. Robo might have the answer, I'll ask him on the Theme Park board.
I didn't buy mine right away as I still need to think things through.
I'm not going until March so I have time before the promo expires but I'm afraid of a price increase in the next few weeks. I guess I'll just wait and hope we get at least a couple of days warning ahead of time so I can buy them before the raise if there is one.
First world problem, I know...


----------



## parkbr

lisaviolet said:


> Thank you. You're right, the answer was no. And that is what I thought going in.
> 
> The only reason I had a moment of *hmmm* was because she was booked under the Canadian FD offer (extended booking window).
> 
> But the CM did go off the phone and check with a manager. She was unsure.
> 
> I have always been aware that you pay rack rate for the hotel room with free dining. But had no clue that it was that way with the tickets as well. But then again it's not like we have regular ticket discounts , so in essence I've probably never given the ticket portion any thought. And when I have done FD I used to go for the one day ticket  - that used to be available - because I had old passes to use. Oh the good ol' days.



I had the exact same question. Thank you for checking.


----------



## lizabu

I'm not sure if anyone all ready mentioned it. I didn't want to reread the entire thread again. But be sure to check the terms. Some dates are blocked out. I almost bought a 5 day ticket but then I noticed our arrival date was blocked out. No big deal as we've been there tons of times. We'll save the money and do a resort/Disney springs day instead of another park day.


----------



## Scar1199

I just checked and I can't see where it says black out dates. It says you can use them any time as they don't expire. I was just on the mobile site.


----------



## Disneylover99

lizabu said:


> I'm not sure if anyone all ready mentioned it. I didn't want to reread the entire thread again. But be sure to check the terms. Some dates are blocked out. I almost bought a 5 day ticket but then I noticed our arrival date was blocked out. No big deal as we've been there tons of times. We'll save the money and do a resort/Disney springs day instead of another park day.



There are no block out dates for Canadians that I've noticed. But when I click on the offer, it takes me to the Florida resident tickets which have blackout dates and then I have to go back to the top and click on the Canadian tickets offer. 

Maybe that's what you're seeing?


----------



## lizabu

Disneylover99 said:


> There are no block out dates for Canadians that I've noticed. But when I click on the offer, it takes me to the Florida resident tickets which have blackout dates and then I have to go back to the top and click on the Canadian tickets offer.
> 
> Maybe that's what you're seeing?


Maybe you're right. I clicked on details and it said Canadaian resident ticket and details and then said

Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use, except for Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets. Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets expire 6 months after first use or December 17, 2017, whichever comes first, and may not be used on the following blockout dates: July 1, 2016 to July 4, 2016; December 15, 2016 to December 31; 2016; January 1, 2017 to January 2, 2017; April 8, 2017 to April 21, 2017; June 5, 2017 to August 10, 2017.

All tickets and options are nontransferable and nonrefundable and exclude activities/events separately priced. Water Parks subject to rehabilitation, seasonal and weather closures.

Maybe it's just the Florida resident tickets blocked out on the dates mentioned. Sorry about that.


----------



## Disneylover99

lizabu said:


> Maybe you're right. I clicked on details and it said Canadaian resident ticket and details and then said
> 
> Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use, except for Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets. Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets expire 6 months after first use or December 17, 2017, whichever comes first, and may not be used on the following blockout dates: July 1, 2016 to July 4, 2016; December 15, 2016 to December 31; 2016; January 1, 2017 to January 2, 2017; April 8, 2017 to April 21, 2017; June 5, 2017 to August 10, 2017.
> 
> All tickets and options are nontransferable and nonrefundable and exclude activities/events separately priced. Water Parks subject to rehabilitation, seasonal and weather closures.
> 
> Maybe it's just the Florida resident tickets blocked out on the dates mentioned. Sorry about that.


Yes. That's what I mean. It's confusing as to why that pops up since it has nothing to do with the Canadian offer.


----------



## PoohsHubby

Tanooki said:


> Just back from my CAA travel office (Brossard, Qc). They do sell the tickets with the 25% off (and not only as part of a package so I guess the offices work differently from one another) and they are actual plastic cards but, and this is a big but, they are not the "regular" tickets, they are identified as Canadian tickets. You can add them into MDE and make FP+ ressies with them but you need to exchange them for "real" tickets at Guest Services once you get to WDW. You still get the discount on the tickets and you buy them in CAN$ (they sell them in U$ but they do the conversion on the daily rate and that's what they charge you so no additional fees from the credit card company) but no one knows if these can be bridged if you want to upgrade to an AP and that's the heart of the question right there...
> The employees at the CAA office tell me they are selling tickets directly from Disney but I still think they are considered as a reseller. Robo might have the answer, I'll ask him on the Theme Park board.
> I didn't buy mine right away as I still need to think things through.
> I'm not going until March so I have time before the promo expires but I'm afraid of a price increase in the next few weeks. I guess I'll just wait and hope we get at least a couple of days warning ahead of time so I can buy them before the raise if there is one.
> First world problem, I know...



Hey Tanooki,  were you able to find out if you can upgrade these to an annual pass (with the discounted price still)? I'm holding off buying one just in case. If we can do it, I'm definitely buying one for this year...maybe next too!


----------



## Tanooki

PoohsHubby said:


> Hey Tanooki,  were you able to find out if you can upgrade these to an annual pass (with the discounted price still)? I'm holding off buying one just in case. If we can do it, I'm definitely buying one for this year...maybe next too!



Robo tells me that CAA is a reseller and that the tickets can be bridged. I'm still a little bit worried though. Not sure what I'm going to do...


----------



## archdandy

Thanks everyone for all of the info on bridging tickets for the AP! I'm not sure yet what we will do but it definitely gives us something to think about especially with the new better discounts included with AP.


----------



## Northernlites

For the last 3 years we have always purchased our park tickets at the CAA store. I pay in US cash. The bonus part is you do not have to pay state tax. I learned the hard way on our first trip in 2010 when I purchased directly at the park I was charged state tax . Ouch. Always have the exact amount in US cash because if you need change they pay you back in Canadian converted at a terrible rate.  I love that I have tickets in hand linked to my account before we leave.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm posting this information in several places to help my fellow Canucks out! There have been tons of questions floating around about the current room promotion ....*
*I have cracked the mystery folks!! The last time we were in Disney for an extended period of time my Kindle did a forced update and ever since has been "American" i can't make it a Canadian model anymore (gotta love those forced updates, NOT) ANYWAY, i was double-checking prices on it in bed and it kept reminding me that I would need CDN ID upon check-in and that my credit card needed to be attached to a CDN address. I had an Epiphany and this morning I asked a close DIS-er friend  price out the same package and it was $384.36 MORE.
So well it's not saying on-line that it's a CDN price, they clearly have already taken the discount off the ticket price, winner-winner, chicken dinner!*


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Hi. We purchased the discounted ticket at maritime CAA last Friday (Yay!) for a Nov trip and struggled a bit to get it linked to an MDE account. Two chat sessions and a lengthy wait on hold to talk to Internet Tecnical Support and we are good to go. 

MDE would not allow me to enter the ID # on the certificate, and the IT person advised me that I could have used the WDW:#### to get started. We will be buying more before the discount ends, that's for sure. Just needed simple 5-day Baes ticket this time but next time will be needing them with WP and More. What a great discount.

Here is the advice the cast member gave me via Chat when Insaidbi was not going to sit on hold on a long distance call... use 1-888-701-4100 and ask to be transferred to Internet support.  This is the annual pass holders' number.


----------



## Average Joes

I have read the board but I'm not entirely clear on something.  If we buy direct from Disney and have them ship tickets to us the Disney website says "All Guests who will use Canada resident tickets or passes must present a Canadian passport prior to first use." The next sentence speaks to the option of getting will call and therefore needing to go to the Ticket booth. I was hoping that I could just link them to our magic bands and just show the passport as we do our 1st entry at the ticket gate. Thus avoiding the Ticket Booth.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Average Joes said:


> I have read the board but I'm not entirely clear on something.  If we buy direct from Disney and have them ship tickets to us the Disney website says "All Guests who will use Canada resident tickets or passes must present a Canadian passport prior to first use." The next sentence speaks to the option of getting will call and therefore needing to go to the Ticket booth. I was hoping that I could just link them to our magic bands and just show the passport as we do our 1st entry at the ticket gate. Thus avoiding the Ticket Booth.


*So i could avoid mis-quoting the only first-hand information i have seen, i chose to do a direct quote (hope you don't mind @hswillia07 )*


hswillia07 said:


> I switched our tickets to get the discount on Sunday and I received the vouchers in the mail today.  They are cards, just like regular passes would be, but they're just plain green and state that they're a voucher and where to redeem them.  No charge to have them shipped here.
> Further info- when  I called to order the new tickets, they gave me the new confirmation number right then and there and waited with me on the phone while I linked everything in my MDE.


*A bit of speculation on my part here (so take it with a grain of salt and confirm before you attempt!) You can take the vouchers and your ID to the guest service desk in Disney Springs, OR choose to go to one of the quieter ticket booths as your first stop --- the International Gateway at EPCOT or the booths at AK tend to be a tad slower.*


----------



## Debbie

The vouchers will have the WDW: #### on the back of them, and that should link to MDE. If it doesn't, a phone call will do the trick.


----------



## Zimbing

I do apologize if this has been previously answered but just a quick question for someone who has purchased and received their voucher to take to Guest Services - I was wondering what form the voucher takes, do they email it to you or do they send a physical copy in the mail?

Looking to purchase tickets soon, then I just need to work out when I'm actually going!


----------



## MegaSilver

I got a UOC for 25% off Moderate rooms. We already booked the SPD package from last week. I ran the numbers, and if I can combine this offer, with the 25% off UOC, and have DDP added to my stay, we can save $75 USD over our week. Haven't called in yet to switch, as I'm not sure if it's worth the hassle. When do you get the number to link your tickets to MDE? We're 33 days out from FP day, so don't want to miss out on that.

Any other "gotcha"s to watch out for?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Zimbing said:


> I do apologize if this has been previously answered but just a quick question for someone who has purchased and received their voucher to take to Guest Services - I was wondering what form the voucher takes, do they email it to you or do they send a physical copy in the mail?
> Looking to purchase tickets soon, then I just need to work out when I'm actually going!





MegaSilver said:


> I got a UOC for 25% off Moderate rooms. We already booked the SPD package from last week. I ran the numbers, and if I can combine this offer, with the 25% off UOC, and have DDP added to my stay, we can save $75 USD over our week. Haven't called in yet to switch, as I'm not sure if it's worth the hassle. When do you get the number to link your tickets to MDE? We're 33 days out from FP day, so don't want to miss out on that.
> Any other "gotcha"s to watch out for?


*So i could avoid mis-quoting the only first-hand information i have seen, i chose to do a direct quote (hope you don't mind @hswillia07 )*


hswillia07 said:


> I switched our tickets to get the discount on Sunday and I received the vouchers in the mail today.  They are cards, just like regular passes would be, but they're just plain green and state that they're a voucher and where to redeem them.  No charge to have them shipped here.
> Further info- when  I called to order the new tickets, they gave me the new confirmation number right then and there and waited with me on the phone while I linked everything in my MDE.


*For me $75.00 USD would buy a nice meal so I'd be calling and having it applied ...you need to call to create a ticket-less package anyway (adding dining to a RO rate and bringing your own tickets). Call .. you might be pleasantly surprised with the end price. *


----------



## archdandy

Alright so now I'm confused  Can we bridge the discounted tickets to get an AP?


----------



## Zimbing

Donald - my hero said:


> *So i could avoid mis-quoting the only first-hand information i have seen, i chose to do a direct quote (hope you don't mind @hswillia07 )*



Thanks for that


----------



## BurTam

So I did it! I had already purchased a full package with tickets a while ago and made all of my dining reservations and fast pass selections so I was REALLY hesitant about cancelling my tickets to purchase the Canadian discounted tickets in case I lost everything. I figured the savings was too good to pass up so I called yesterday and purchased the tickets, linked them in MDE with an agent on the phone (I was given the voucher code) and then contacted my agent to remove my old tickets. It worked! All in all I think I saved close to $500 for our family of 4. 

My question is about the vouchers. I know we have to exchange our vouchers for tickets once we get there and show our passports however we get in fairly late on a Sunday and the next morning we have breakfast reservations at AK an hour before park opening. Will there be someone at guest services at that time to help us? 

I'm really hoping that we might be able to exchange them at our resort but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Disney2017

BurTam said:


> So I did it! I had already purchased a full package with tickets a while ago and made all of my dining reservations and fast pass selections so I was REALLY hesitant about cancelling my tickets to purchase the Canadian discounted tickets in case I lost everything. I figured the savings was too good to pass up so I called yesterday and purchased the tickets, linked them in MDE with an agent on the phone (I was given the voucher code) and then contacted my agent to remove my old tickets. It worked! All in all I think I saved close to $500 for our family of 4.
> 
> My question is about the vouchers. I know we have to exchange our vouchers for tickets once we get there and show our passports however we get in fairly late on a Sunday and the next morning we have breakfast reservations at AK an hour before park opening. Will there be someone at guest services at that time to help us?
> 
> I'm really hoping that we might be able to exchange them at our resort but that doesn't seem to be the case.



I'm in exactly the same boat!! Late arrival and early breakfast reservations. Please let me know how it works out for you! We are not going until February but I sure would like to save money and get the discounted tickets.


----------



## hswillia07

Zimbing said:


> I do apologize if this has been previously answered but just a quick question for someone who has purchased and received their voucher to take to Guest Services - I was wondering what form the voucher takes, do they email it to you or do they send a physical copy in the mail?
> 
> Looking to purchase tickets soon, then I just need to work out when I'm actually going!



Yes @Zimbing - they send you physical vouchers. I ordered on a Sunday and got them on Monday, I think. They're still plastic cards, but instead of being printed with Disney pictures etc., they are just green and say that they are a voucher. good luck


----------



## hswillia07

BurTam said:


> So I did it! I had already purchased a full package with tickets a while ago and made all of my dining reservations and fast pass selections so I was REALLY hesitant about cancelling my tickets to purchase the Canadian discounted tickets in case I lost everything. I figured the savings was too good to pass up so I called yesterday and purchased the tickets, linked them in MDE with an agent on the phone (I was given the voucher code) and then contacted my agent to remove my old tickets. It worked! All in all I think I saved close to $500 for our family of 4.
> 
> My question is about the vouchers. I know we have to exchange our vouchers for tickets once we get there and show our passports however we get in fairly late on a Sunday and the next morning we have breakfast reservations at AK an hour before park opening. Will there be someone at guest services at that time to help us?
> 
> I'm really hoping that we might be able to exchange them at our resort but that doesn't seem to be the case.




So glad it worked for you!  When I spoke with them on the phone, they said there is a possibility that your resort will be able to do the exchange for you.  The other option, which we will use if the resort thing doesn't work, is to head over to Disney Springs guest services (open until midnight), and get them switched over there. The only bummer about that is all people over 18 in your party need to be there with their passports; one person can't do it alone.


----------



## AngelDisney

Just double checking. I will be visiting Disney Springs on August 18 before going on the Fantasy on August 19. I will be visiting WDW after the cruise from August 26 to September 2. From what I have researched, the tickets are good for 14 days after first use including the day of first use. So, it should be ok to exchange the vouchers for the real tickets on August 18. The first day of first use is August 26 when we scan our magicbands at the tapstiles, and we are good to use the 8-day tickets up to September 2, right? TIA for confirming this. I don't want to misinterpret the info and fail to use the 8 days of visits before expiration.


----------



## lisaviolet

NancyK said:


> I stopped by a CAA Niagara office yesterday. I was told that you could not buy tickets with the 25% discount at the counter. However, if you are booking your Disney hotel etc through a CAA travel agent, they can get you the discounted price on tickets.



Nancy, honestly I would go in again.

I phoned my local Toronto branch and she told me yes just walk in and buy them from the counter as usual -we have them. And her voice did not have one moment of hesitation and was clear about the 25% promotion.

I will let you know when I go in and it all works out, or doesn't.  

I just find if very strange that another Southern Ontario branch would have totally different information and/or policy.


----------



## Sprockie

I am very keen to buy the tickets at CAA.  My fear, whether I buy them through CAA or Disney is that something will change and I will not be able to book a "ticketless package" next year when I book our trip.  Has the "ticketless package" been available for a while, and has anyone had any trouble getting their reservation booked that way?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sprockie said:


> I am very keen to buy the tickets at CAA.  My fear, whether I buy them through CAA or Disney is that something will change and I will not be able to book a "ticketless package" next year when I book our trip.  Has the "ticketless package" been available for a while, and has anyone had any trouble getting their reservation booked that way?


*This has been an option for as long as i can remember -- it's not related to this particular discount. Only caveat that I'm aware of is needing to book the room directly thru Disney and then adding the dining plan over the phone -- if you try to add dining to any reservation on line the system will insist on a minimum ticket purchase. You should be good to go!*


----------



## lisaviolet

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH and another wrinkle? buy the 10 day PH
> $ 499.49 (discounted price $371.75)*



Jacqueline, is 371.75 the price with tax? Thank you.


----------



## NancyK

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy, honestly I would go in again.
> 
> I phoned my local Toronto branch and she told me yes just walk in and buy them from the counter as usual -we have them. And her voice did not have one moment of hesitation and was clear about the 25% promotion.
> 
> I will let you know when I go in and it all works out, or doesn't.
> 
> I just find if very strange that another Southern Ontario branch would have totally different information and/or policy.



That's what I'm going to do.☺ My sister lives in London and was told the same thing as you were told.


----------



## Donald - my hero

lisaviolet said:


> Jacqueline, is 371.75 the price with tax? Thank you.


*The price for the 10 day ticket with hopping added is $374.62 with tax included. I have NO IDEA where i came up with the other figure??? I just took that off the website right now. If you select which ticket you want and then scroll to the very bottom of the page it shows you the total price with tax included.*


----------



## TGuy

AngelDisney said:


> Just double checking. I will be visiting Disney Springs on August 18 before going on the Fantasy on August 19. I will be visiting WDW after the cruise from August 26 to September 2. From what I have researched, the tickets are good for 14 days after first use including the day of first use. So, it should be ok to exchange the vouchers for the real tickets on August 18. The first day of first use is August 26 when we scan our magicbands at the tapstiles, and we are good to use the 8-day tickets up to September 2, right? TIA for confirming this. I don't want to misinterpret the info and fail to use the 8 days of visits before expiration.



I am wondering the same thing.  I am considering buying multiple sets of family passes for serveral trips in the next few years.  Will I be able to exchange all of them in one shot at Disney Springs and keep them to use for further trips?


----------



## lisaviolet

Donald - my hero said:


> *The price for the 10 day ticket with hopping added is $374.62 with tax included. I have NO IDEA where i came up with the other figure??? I just took that off the website right now. If you select which ticket you want and then scroll to the very bottom of the page it shows you the total price with tax included.*



Perfect, thank you Jacqueline.


----------



## DisFanDad

Sprockie said:


> I am very keen to buy the tickets at CAA.  My fear, whether I buy them through CAA or Disney is that something will change and I will not be able to book a "ticketless package" next year when I book our trip.  Has the "ticketless package" been available for a while, and has anyone had any trouble getting their reservation booked that way?



The only issue you MIGHT run into is if there is another promotion you want to take advantage of in the same booking.  For instance Free Dining promotions require a minimum ticket purchase as well.  That being said, the "room only" discounts do not.   So if you are looking to use the 25% of ticket prices alone, or if you are hoping to book a room only discount, you should be good to go ! 

But yes, you will always have the option of just booking a room and linking your tickets to that booking.


----------



## mort1331

BurTam said:


> So I did it! I had already purchased a full package with tickets a while ago and made all of my dining reservations and fast pass selections so I was REALLY hesitant about cancelling my tickets to purchase the Canadian discounted tickets in case I lost everything. I figured the savings was too good to pass up so I called yesterday and purchased the tickets, linked them in MDE with an agent on the phone (I was given the voucher code) and then contacted my agent to remove my old tickets. It worked! All in all I think I saved close to $500 for our family of 4.
> 
> My question is about the vouchers. I know we have to exchange our vouchers for tickets once we get there and show our passports however we get in fairly late on a Sunday and the next morning we have breakfast reservations at AK an hour before park opening. Will there be someone at guest services at that time to help us?
> 
> I'm really hoping that we might be able to exchange them at our resort but that doesn't seem to be the case.


Yes the guest services will be open, and at that time I would not expect many people. This is a great way to do it


----------



## NDollie

Does anyone know if ticket prices generally increase in the new year? I booked RO reservation for May 1-7, 2017 and want to hold off buying the tickets as long as possible, but would book now if prices will be going up before the Canadian discount ends. THANKS


----------



## Sprockie

DisfanDad,
Yes, and I suppose if I DIDN'T buy my tickets at CAA, my chances of changing them out for tickets within a Free Dining package would be less.
We are traveling in January (2018), and from what I read, free dining isn't offered much during Jan/Feb.  Am I correct?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@Sprockie   I've had free dining in both January & February.  Mind you, it was 2010 & 12 before it was replaced with SPD.  When the US economy was at its worst & our $ was 0.10 cents in _our_ favour.

Will they offer it again in 17 or 18? allot depends on if they need to fill rooms.  With our $$ & the British £ in chaos...  who knows.


----------



## BurTam

Disney2017 said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat!! Late arrival and early breakfast reservations. Please let me know how it works out for you! We are not going until February but I sure would like to save money and get the discounted tickets.



I will definitely let you know!


----------



## DisFanDad

Sprockie said:


> DisfanDad,
> Yes, and I suppose if I DIDN'T buy my tickets at CAA, my chances of changing them out for tickets within a Free Dining package would be less.
> We are traveling in January (2018), and from what I read, free dining isn't offered much during Jan/Feb.  Am I correct?



You are correct of late.  Though stay play and dine has been offered the last few years I believe.  Which is kids get dining free and adults pay kid prices (I think thats the promo).   That being said, a 25% ticket discount and a room discount would rival or beat that I am fairly certain.


----------



## alitrem

I read through the full thread and haven't come to a conculsion yet...are there blackout dates for Canadian residents? I didn't see them anywhere and then up they popped and it had blackout dates (and of course that's when we travel next summer).


----------



## Scar1199

alitrem said:


> I read through the full thread and haven't come to a conculsion yet...are there blackout dates for Canadian residents? I didn't see them anywhere and then up they popped and it had blackout dates (and of course that's when we travel next summer).



Make sure you selected the Canadian Ticket Deal as I'm quite sure there are no black out dates for the Canadian discount.


----------



## alitrem

Scar1199 said:


> Make sure you selected the Canadian Ticket Deal as I'm quite sure there are no black out dates for the Canadian discount.


THanks someone above posted they had a pop up with some black out dates and I have seen that as well. BUt today I'm not seeing it. Just on hold with WDW to confirm now


----------



## Donald - my hero

alitrem said:


> I read through the full thread and haven't come to a conculsion yet...are there blackout dates for Canadian residents? I didn't see them anywhere and then up they popped and it had blackout dates (and of course that's when we travel next summer).


*It is very confusing when you look at the details but i've highlighted a section of it to show you what they really mean to say!*

* Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets expire 6 months after first use or December 17, 2017, whichever comes first, and may not be used on the following blockout dates: July 1, 2016 to July 4, 2016; December 15, 2016 to December 31; 2016; January 1, 2017 to January 2, 2017; April 8, 2017 to April 21, 2017; June 5, 2017 to August 10, 2017. *

*All of the silly blackout dates, as well as the expiration date, only apply to the tickets sold to Florida Residents.*

*And it also clearly states our tickets do NOT expire so you're good to go! *

*The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won’t expire!*

*I've also highlighted a section of that statement .... that seems to make it a tad bit clearer.*


----------



## Candycane83

Just wanted to make sure... these tickets do not expire? For some reason, I thought I saw an expiry of Dec 2018 somewhere??


----------



## Donald - my hero

Candycane83 said:


> Just wanted to make sure... these tickets do not expire? For some reason, I thought I saw an expiry of Dec 2018 somewhere??


*I copied the answer to that question directly from the Disney Website just above here. The tickets for Disney WORLD do NOT expire but the ones for LAND do have an expiration date (not sure what that is though)*


----------



## Sprockie

Just confirming about CAA.  I called the Kingston office (southcentral Ontario) and they confirmed they have the actual plastic Disney tickets there - non-expiring.  Same 25% off deal, no handling charge.


----------



## Candycane83

Donald - my hero said:


> *I copied the answer to that question directly from the Disney Website just above here. The tickets for Disney WORLD do NOT expire but the ones for LAND do have an expiration date (not sure what that is though)*


Yup, Disneyworld! Thanks so much!!!  That saves me a little time on prioritizing the tickets I guess. (have 2 sets of tickets attached to my profile)


----------



## lisaviolet

NancyK said:


> That's what I'm going to do.☺ My sister lives in London and was told the same thing as you were told.



Nancy, I bought mine today at a CAA in Toronto. The CAA rep knew the exact price of a 10 day hopper without even looking at the screen. 

I asked him specifically about your Niagara office and the information you were geting. I said, "you wouldn't have different policies, right?". And he replied that they absolutely could have a different policy because they are not attached to South-Central Ontario or whatever this CAA region is here.

Obviously I would still check as I was surprised by the response, even if it's bang on. Seems strange when you're hearing from many areas of the province - Kingston, London and Toronto so far, and Quebec and the Maritimes and that Niagara would choose something different. 

Regardless now you have options if that is their policy!

For the curious  --


----------



## WDWMAMAOF3

Does anyone know if they will actually mail out a voucher? 

I called Disney (3 weeks ago), bought our tickets and they are linked to our magic bands. 

We leave in 17 days so I'm wondering if something will come in the mail or will guest services just scan our magic bands when we show up with our passports?


----------



## lisaviolet

If one's tickets are not linking, try once or twice and call in.

I have three tickets. I got one to link. Could not get the others to link. Phoned in and I was told  - after way over an hour between trying and calling  -that Disney had locked my account for 24 hours because I tried so many times. WT H! And that no one could unlock it for me.

Insert swear word. 

And like a good Canadian I kept saying "oh" for zero when checking my ticket numbers. And then I had to explain I knew it was a zero when corrected, we just say that here.

I love Disney IT.


----------



## lisaviolet

WDWMAMAOF3 said:


> Does anyone know if they will actually mail out a voucher?
> 
> I called Disney (3 weeks ago), bought our tickets and they are linked to our magic bands.
> 
> We leave in 17 days so I'm wondering if something will come in the mail or will guest services just scan our magic bands when we show up with our passports?



Did they send you an email with the purchase ie. you linked them? If so, Guest Services would simply scan.Meaning the choice from them was an email or mailing out the plastic voucher.


----------



## WDWMAMAOF3

lisaviolet said:


> Did they send you an email with the purchase ie. you linked them? If so, Guest Services would simply scan.Meaning the choice from them was an email or mailing out the plastic voucher.



I got the email saying I bought tickets and when I log into MDE they are all there (had to make sure of this before I cancelled our original tickets so we didn't lose our fastpasses ). I just wasn't sure if that would be it or if they mailed out vouchers we also have to show with our passports. 

A little confusing but the savings are definitely worth it!


----------



## lisaviolet

WDWMAMAOF3 said:


> I got the email saying I bought tickets and when I log into MDE they are all there (had to make sure of this before I cancelled our original tickets so we didn't lose our fastpasses ). I just wasn't sure if that would be it or if they mailed out vouchers we also have to show with our passports.
> 
> A little confusing but the savings are definitely worth it!



I think you're all ready to go then!   Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## NancyK

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy, I bought mine today at a CAA in Toronto. The CAA rep knew the exact price of a 10 day hopper without even looking at the screen.
> 
> I asked him specifically about your Niagara office and the information you were geting. I said, "you wouldn't have different policies, right?". And he replied that they absolutely could have a different policy because they are not attached to South-Central Ontario or whatever this CAA region is here.
> 
> Obviously I would still check as I was surprised by the response, even if it's bang on. Seems strange when you're hearing from many areas of the province - Kingston, London and Toronto so far, and Quebec and the Maritimes and that Niagara would choose something different.
> 
> Regardless now you have options if that is their policy!
> 
> For the curious  --


Thanks for letting me know.   I called a different Niagara branch today and was told that I would have to go through their Disney Specialist (travel agent) to get the discounted tickets. Glad you had no problem getting it at the counter.


----------



## CandiceF

NancyK said:


> Thanks for letting me know.   I called a different Niagara branch today and was told that I would have to go through their Disney Specialist (travel agent) to get the discounted tickets. Glad you had no problem getting it at the counter.


I live in the Niagara area and was wondering if you went to the Niagara Falls office or St.Catharines? I want to buy some before Febuary and was wondering if I should go to one of these offices or just order from Disney.


----------



## WDWMAMAOF3

lisaviolet said:


> I think you're all ready to go then!   Have a wonderful vacation.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## NancyK

CandiceF said:


> I live in the Niagara area and was wondering if you went to the Niagara Falls office or St.Catharines? I want to buy some before Febuary and was wondering if I should go to one of these offices or just order from Disney.


I checked with the Thorold office today and St. Catharine's earlier. I think we can  get them but have to see a travel agent rather than at the counter. I'm going in on Saturday. If it's too much trouble I'll order from Disney.


----------



## CandiceF

NancyK said:


> I checked with the Thorold office today and St. Catharine's earlier. I think we can  get them but have to see a travel agent rather than at the counter. I'm going in on Saturday. If it's too much trouble I'll order from Disney.


It seems like kind of a hassle to have to wait and go through a travel agent rather than just getting them at the counter. I hope it goes smoothly for you!


----------



## lisaviolet

Well my 24 hours for bad behaviour is now up and my last two tickets linked easily on first try, unlike last night. Strange that it was so simple tonight. Insert wink.  Here's to Disney's IT.  

I told a CM today to share in her meetings that blocking customers because they are trying to input their own passes, after they are wasting time and getting frustrated and thinking they have little eyesight, is an absolutely ridiculous policy. She pretty well agreed. 

So if anyone has issues, once or twice only then phone. Or you too can go into 24 hour lockdown!


----------



## grover

Has anyone heard, Can these tickets be bridged to Ap's?


----------



## Donald - my hero

grover said:


> Has anyone heard, Can these tickets be bridged to Ap's?


*No one has reported on this yet. Perhaps you should go through this thread and see if you can find someone who has bought the tickets and has either already gone or will be going shortly. You can then tag them in a specific question -- perhaps they will ask specifically for you? *

*To tag someone use the @ symbol and then just start typing their screenname and hit enter when you find them in the list that *should* populate.*


----------



## grover

Donald - my hero said:


> *No one has reported on this yet. Perhaps you should go through this thread and see if you can find someone who has bought the tickets and has either already gone or will be going shortly. You can then tag them in a specific question -- perhaps they will ask specifically for you? *
> 
> *To tag someone use the @ symbol and then just start typing their screenname and hit enter when you find them in the list that *should* populate.*



Already went thru the thread-thanks!
Just checking if anyone had heard anything new.


----------



## robinsnest49ers

Here's a question, not sure if anyone has asked this before. I did a search and couldnt find it.  So we buy the Canadian tickets @25% off then book a room at a disney resort separately, can you add a dining plan to that. Do they have to be in a package? How much would the dining plan be then


----------



## star72232

robinsnest49ers said:


> Here's a question, not sure if anyone has asked this before. I did a search and couldnt find it.  So we buy the Canadian tickets @25% off then book a room at a disney resort separately, can you add a dining plan to that. Do they have to be in a package? How much would the dining plan be then



If you go directly through the Disney website you can do this. I've done it in "practice" mode (up to booking, then bail before entering CC info). Book the room, add Canadian tickets (the website knew I was from Canada, I assume from my IP?) and then you can add the dining plan.  I think it's pretty new to be able to do it.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I purchased a. Canadian Ticket online today and it linked instantly to me in MDE and I could make FP with it.  Didn't need to do anything at all, just automatically linked once I purchased it.


----------



## Tucker16

NancyK said:


> I checked with the Thorold office today and St. Catharine's earlier. I think we can  get them but have to see a travel agent rather than at the counter. I'm going in on Saturday. If it's too much trouble I'll order from Disney.


So how did it go? Did you see Dana or Tracey?


----------



## NancyK

Tucker16 said:


> So how did it go? Did you see Dana or Tracey?



It went well. They don't sell them at the counter but I was there at 9am so was able to see Tracey immediately. She ordered them online so it's billed in U.S. dollars. They don't convert it at the office. Luckily I have a U.S. dollar credit card.  CAA Niagara is not giving out the green plastic cards that the Toronto office was. I just received a confirmation number that I have to take with me when we eventually use these tickets. So - all in all, no different than if I had ordered them myself online.
I chatted a bit with Tracey and she seems very nice and is quite knowledgeable about Disney.


----------



## wendyt_ca

Has anyone been able to confirm if the tickets can be upgraded to AP as of yet?


----------



## lisaviolet

momof2gr8kids said:


> I purchased a. Canadian Ticket online today and it linked instantly to me in MDE and I could make FP with it.  Didn't need to do anything at all, just automatically linked once I purchased it.



Great to hear.

I would have went that way but some of us are going to CAA just in case we want to bridge to an AP. Hoping that the tickets will be seen as coming from outside retailer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK I'll take one for the team .. let's ask @Robo  do you have any idea if these tickets can be upgraded to Annual Passes? This is the voucher we get *
*



*


----------



## Canooknic

Woohoo!!! Finally had 5 minutes to myself so I could look into this.
Just changed our MYW package to a Magical Room offer so got a discount on our room and the 25% off our 10 day park hoppers so saved just over $700US!!

Made this grey and rainy day soooo much happier!!


----------



## mort1331

Canooknic said:


> Woohoo!!! Finally had 5 minutes to myself so I could look into this.
> Just changed our MYW package to a Magical Room offer so got a discount on our room and the 25% off our 10 day park hoppers so saved just over $700US!!
> 
> Made this grey and rainy day soooo much happier!!


That is great, now just where can you spend your savings???? Maybe have a special dinner if your not on the dining plan, or now get the dining plan. Its almost like having it at a huge discount.
Get tickets to LaNubo great show
Ride in the amphibcar at Disney springs.
Oh I can spend your savings quick....lol


----------



## Canooknic

I sent an email to my husband to tell him about the saving and replied with a picture of a new snowboard!!

I let him know that when he finds a way to save $700 he can buy a new board!


----------



## Distopia

Hi Everyone,

For those that have purchased through the website, did you choose Will Call or shipped to home? Do you get a confirmation number for linking right away with both methods of delivery? Our FastPass+ window opens in a few days and I'm wondering if shipping would mean they wouldn't be linked in time. Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Distopia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> For those that have purchased through the website, did you choose Will Call or shipped to home? Do you get a confirmation number for linking right away with both methods of delivery? Our FastPass+ window opens in a few days and I'm wondering if shipping would mean they wouldn't be linked in time. Thanks!


*According to all the other reports given you will have a number you can link immediately that will allow you to make your FP+ as soon as you link them. The certificate will arrive in the mail that you will need to take with you to activate the tickets. (i haven't done it myself but that's what others have reported further up in this thread)*


----------



## archdandy

Following along still to see if anyone reports being able to bridge to AP.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Mine linked automatically to MDE when I bought them.  Not sure if that's because I have an onsite ressie as well but I didn't have to do any extra step to link it.


----------



## Canooknic

momof2gr8kids said:


> Mine linked automatically to MDE when I bought them.  Not sure if that's because I have an onsite ressie as well but I didn't have to do any extra step to link it.



This is the same for me. Changed my reservation, recieved the confirmation email and my tickets are linked on MDE


----------



## chimo2u

Unfortunately I already bought my DH and my PH 6day pass from UT before I knew about this deal. I have those passes sitting in my safety deposit box, not linked yet but might not be worth the time and effort to cancel these tickets. I may buy one at this discount for my son in the event that he can get his leave from the military and join us in NOV 2017


----------



## minnie56

Can someone explain to me the attraction in linking any passes to AP's?
I'm sure there's something I'm missing...but they would not allow the full value of tickets towards the annuals.
It would be the reduced value ?


----------



## Donald - my hero

minnie56 said:


> Can someone explain to me the attraction in linking any passes to AP's?
> I'm sure there's something I'm missing...but they would not allow the full value of tickets towards the annuals.
> It would be the reduced value ?


*As to the why of upgrading to an AP? If you plan on making more than one trip in a 12 month period, staying longer than 10 days (max # of day on tickets), staying off-site and want the free parking that an AP gives you, want to purchase Memory Maker (also included in AP) want the discounts on dining & purchases then upgrading to an AP makes sense.*

*What people are wanting to know is are these tickets even upgrade-able (is that a word?!?!) to AP.  Since this is what Airmiles is now sending out when people redeem for tickets and what CAA is selling the question is now even more important --- can we take these certificates and turn them into AP or in the case of the Airmiles one can we even add Hoppers to them?*

*There will never be any question as to the actual dollar amount spent to get these tickets, they are only offered until the end of February. I *think* the question is just plain and simple, "can these tickets be upgraded to AP" *


----------



## archdandy

I just got back from my CAA and I'm a little disappointed. I had to specifically ask about the 25% off because at first they gave me a price quote for the regular prices. But then once I asked about the discount they told me it would be $283 U.S. for 6 day adult base passes . First off, the Disney website says those tickets would be $266, so what is the extra $17 for? Secondly..why are they charging in U.S. funds?? I was excited to pay with my credit card and not get charged the fee for changing the currency over so now I'm a little bummed about it. Did everyone else have to pay in U.S. funds when they bought their tickets through CAA?


----------



## Donald - my hero

archdandy said:


> I just got back from my CAA and I'm a little disappointed. I had to specifically ask about the 25% off because at first they gave me a price quote for the regular prices. But then once I asked about the discount they told me it would be $283 U.S. for 6 day adult base passes . First off, the Disney website says those tickets would be $266, so what is the extra $17 for? Secondly..why are they charging in U.S. funds?? I was excited to pay with my credit card and not get charged the fee for changing the currency over so now I'm a little bummed about it. Did everyone else have to pay in U.S. funds when they bought their tickets through CAA?


*I don't know about the discrepancy in the price -- it *should* be exactly what you see on the website (was the last time i bought thru CAA) however i do know that yes, they do price them in US funds. If you use your credit card you will pay whatever the current exchange rate works out to in CDN funds and you won't be charged the Foreign Transaction fee on your credit card. You could also take US cash in and pay that way. Clear as mud?*


----------



## minnie56

archdandy said:


> I just got back from my CAA and I'm a little disappointed. I had to specifically ask about the 25% off because at first they gave me a price quote for the regular prices. But then once I asked about the discount they told me it would be $283 U.S. for 6 day adult base passes . First off, the Disney website says those tickets would be $266, so what is the extra $17 for? Secondly..why are they charging in U.S. funds?? I was excited to pay with my credit card and not get charged the fee for changing the currency over so now I'm a little bummed about it. Did everyone else have to pay in U.S. funds when they bought their tickets through CAA?



The $283 is the amount with tax

*6-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day*

1 x Ages 10+ (
US$266.25
/ticket)
 
US$266.25

Tax 
US$17.31
Prices in US Dollars (USD). Shipping not included.
Total calculated at checkout.

Subtotal 
US$283.56
 USD


----------



## Sprockie

minnie56 said:


> The $283 is the amount with tax
> 
> *6-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day*
> 
> 1 x Ages 10+ (
> US$266.25
> /ticket)
> 
> US$266.25
> 
> Tax
> US$17.31
> Prices in US Dollars (USD). Shipping not included.
> Total calculated at checkout.
> 
> Subtotal
> US$283.56
> USD




I was quoted $290.37 for a 7 day base  ticket FWIW at CAA in kingston


----------



## minnie56

Sprockie said:


> I was quoted $290.37 for a 7 day base  ticket FWIW at CAA in kingston



Welll I'm seeing -- but yes, tickets get better priced of course the more days purchased 

*Current Selections*
*7-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day*

1 x Ages 10+ (
US$277.50
/ticket)
 
US$277.50

Tax 
US$18.04
Prices in US Dollars (USD). Shipping not included.
Total calculated at checkout.

Subtotal 
US$295.54
 USD


----------



## Tucker16

I know this is not an answer to the AP upgrade question but the last few times we've gone and decided to add an extra day to our disney passes, airmile passes and UT passes we only had to pay the extra day upgrade. We needed to do it at the kiosk outside the parks as our resort either wouldn't or couldn't do it for us. I also remember the lady commenting when they were outside sourced tickets. So the chances of upgrading to an AP might be good for the Canadian passes?!


----------



## Cruisinskier

HI all.  I just found this thread.  We have 6 of us heading down Dec 28 - Jan 2 before we get on an NCL cruise.  We have had a hotel and ticket package booked for quite some time.  A few weeks back when I noticed the CDN discount I called and was able to swap out our original 3 day passes for the 4 day CDN passes (who needs a down day anyway...) and we were still over $300 US ahead.  More time in the parks and more cash in my pocket....it doesn't get better than that!!!  

The tickets linked to MDE while I was on the phone (nothing I had to do to link them), they did confirm the tickets would be linked to our magic bands and that we would just have to show our passports when we arrive at AoA.  And we have since added our fast passes so all is good to go!!!


----------



## Disney2017

Cruisinskier said:


> HI all.  I just found this thread.  We have 6 of us heading down Dec 28 - Jan 2 before we get on an NCL cruise.  We have had a hotel and ticket package booked for quite some time.  A few weeks back when I noticed the CDN discount I called and was able to swap out our original 3 day passes for the 4 day CDN passes (who needs a down day anyway...) and we were still over $300 US ahead.  More time in the parks and more cash in my pocket....it doesn't get better than that!!!
> 
> The tickets linked to MDE while I was on the phone (nothing I had to do to link them), they did confirm the tickets would be linked to our magic bands and that we would just have to show our passports when we arrive at AoA.  And we have since added our fast passes so all is good to go!!!



Hi! Just wondering where you got the information that you only had to show your passport at AOA? Everything I have read or been told by my travel agent has been that these tickets come in voucher form that must be taken to Guest Services to be validated( but can book fast passes normally)??

It would certainly be easier if I could simply do the exchange at the resort instead of guest services!!


----------



## tgropp

We are planing a family Christmas vacation for 2017 but I noticed that this year the Christmas season had a blackout date but they never mentioned that it was for future Christmas seasons....unless I read it wrong. I am going to phone DVC Member Services to see what they can tell me


----------



## tgropp

I phoned DVC Member Services about future blackout dates and was told that Disney reserves the right to add blackout dates to "any tickets " that they sell. Really?  They put me through to the regular website and I was told that there were or would be no future blackout dates following next August 2017. I then emailed Disney to get a reply in writing. I certainly don't want to get 8 ten day park hopper tickets that they say can't be used next Christmas. Any others have concerns?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tgropp said:


> We are planing a family Christmas vacation for 2017 but I noticed that this year the Christmas season had a blackout date but they never mentioned that it was for future Christmas seasons....unless I read it wrong. I am going to phone DVC Member Services to see what they can tell me





tgropp said:


> I phoned DVC Member Services about future blackout dates and was told that Disney reserves the right to add blackout dates to "any tickets " that they sell. Really?  They put me through to the regular website and I was told that there were or would be no future blackout dates following next August 2017. I then emailed Disney to get a reply in writing. I certainly don't want to get 8 ten day park hopper tickets that they say can't be used next Christmas. Any others have concerns?


*Well that CM really used the  CYA answer didn't they?? Here's the details that *should* help clear things up for you (hope it does!) I'm going to copy directly from the website to avoid any extra confusion (again i hope!) The words in RED are from the Disney website*
*First, can you use them next year? Yes*

*The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won’t expire!*

*Next, are there blackout dates? For the Canadian tickets? NO, Those dates apply to Florida Resident tickets ONLY*

*Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets expire 6 months after first use or December 17, 2017, whichever comes first, and may not be used on the following blockout dates:*

*I would suggest that EVERYONE who buys these tickets takes screenshots of all of the fine print while it's still up on the website as your own little version of CYA*


----------



## tgropp

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well that CM really used the  CYA answer didn't they?? Here's the details that *should* help clear things up for you (hope it does!) I'm going to copy directly from the website to avoid any extra confusion (again i hope!) The words in RED are from the Disney website*
> *First, can you use them next year? Yes*
> 
> *The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won’t expire!*
> 
> *Next, are there blackout dates? For the Canadian tickets? NO, Those dates apply to Florida Resident tickets ONLY*
> 
> *Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Tickets expire 6 months after first use or December 17, 2017, whichever comes first, and may not be used on the following blockout dates:*
> 
> *I would suggest that EVERYONE who buys these tickets takes screenshots of all of the fine print while it's still up on the website as your own little version of CYA*






Thank you Donald


----------



## archdandy

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't know about the discrepancy in the price -- it *should* be exactly what you see on the website (was the last time i bought thru CAA) however i do know that yes, they do price them in US funds. If you use your credit card you will pay whatever the current exchange rate works out to in CDN funds and you won't be charged the Foreign Transaction fee on your credit card. You could also take US cash in and pay that way. Clear as mud?*



It still doesn't really make sense to me why they would charge in U.S. funds but I guess it is what it is. Are you sure they won't charge the foreign transaction fee? Thanks!



minnie56 said:


> The $283 is the amount with tax
> 
> *6-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day*
> 
> 1 x Ages 10+ (
> US$266.25
> /ticket)
> 
> US$266.25
> 
> Tax
> US$17.31
> Prices in US Dollars (USD). Shipping not included.
> Total calculated at checkout.
> 
> Subtotal
> US$283.56
> USD



Okay, that make sense! I feel silly at not having looked at the bottom of the page to see the taxes added, haha. Thank you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

archdandy said:


> It still doesn't really make sense to me why they would charge in U.S. funds but I guess it is what it is. Are you sure they won't charge the foreign transaction fee? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that make sense! I feel silly at not having looked at the bottom of the page to see the taxes added, haha. Thank you!


*I agree with you on the foolishness of selling the tickets in US funds, but yup, that's how they do it. You will NOT pay the foreign transaction fee because it's not a foreign company. You will only be paying whatever the current exchange rate is at that point. *


----------



## minnie56

That is indeed how they do it. All Disney components are priced in USD.
The only way we pay in CAD with tour operators is because they have done the conversion ..


----------



## minnie56

archdandy said:


> It still doesn't really make sense to me why they would charge in U.S. funds but I guess it is what it is. Are you sure they won't charge the foreign transaction fee? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that make sense! I feel silly at not having looked at the bottom of the page to see the taxes added, haha. Thank you!


Oh no! Don't feel silly ...it can be misleading which sometimes I think is the intent. Looks better pre tax..


----------



## Lalaboops

Wow, was I ever excited to hear the 25% Canadian discount applied to WDW, in addition to Disneyland. 

I have a trip planned in April/May with my niece and some of my nephews.  I want to begin purchasing tickets for our trip, perhaps 2 at a time from my local BCAA office.  We will be traveling from 3 different households.  To redeem our vouchers, is it safe to say that everyone else will just need a passport....and I will need a passport and credit card used to purchase all tickets?  Just want to make sure no one else needs to bring extra proof of residency, or info.  I've read all 13 pages of the thread, and thought I had it figured out....but now I question myself.  

Our plan is to book offsite for a week, or so....and stay on-site for a few days at the end of our trip.  Hopefully a room-only discount will come up for early May.  

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Cruisinskier

Disney2017 said:


> Hi! Just wondering where you got the information that you only had to show your passport at AOA? Everything I have read or been told by my travel agent has been that these tickets come in voucher form that must be taken to Guest Services to be validated( but can book fast passes normally)??
> 
> It would certainly be easier if I could simply do the exchange at the resort instead of guest services!!



This is what we were told by the cast member who changed the tickets for us.  We will see what happens when we arrive but given we know they are linked on MDE and we have already booked our fast passes, I am hoping they are correct....


----------



## Donald - my hero

Lalaboops said:


> Wow, was I ever excited to hear the 25% Canadian discount applied to WDW, in addition to Disneyland.
> 
> I have a trip planned in April/May with my niece and some of my nephews.  I want to begin purchasing tickets for our trip, perhaps 2 at a time from my local BCAA office.  We will be traveling from 3 different households.  To redeem our vouchers, is it safe to say that everyone else will just need a passport....and I will need a passport and credit card used to purchase all tickets?  Just want to make sure no one else needs to bring extra proof of residency, or info.  I've read all 13 pages of the thread, and thought I had it figured out....but now I question myself.
> 
> Our plan is to book offsite for a week, or so....and stay on-site for a few days at the end of our trip.  Hopefully a room-only discount will come up for early May.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback.


*WOW sounds like you have an awesome trip planned, should be great fun! Just made sure you get all your passes bought before the end of February when the offer expires. You also want enough time to get them linked to your accounts for your FP+ day.*

*You will need to show a passport for every person that will be using a ticket and they you'll be good to go. I don't think you'll need to worry about showing your credit card because this is what Airmiles is now shipping to people who redeem and you have no real proof of purchase with that method. *


----------



## Lalaboops

Thank you so much!  I will make sure to purchase all tickets before the promo runs out.

I did the same trip with two of my nephews a couple years ago, and we had an amazing time.  Water parks, mini golf, golfing, Flower and Garden Festival....ahhh!!  The list goes on.  I can't wait to do it all over again.


----------



## archdandy

We bit the bullet and bought our tix from CAA today. DH went to buy them and apparently they are telling him that it will be charged in CAD funds now and gave him the price total in CAD  So we will see how it shows up on the CC I guess. We decided to get them today because I'm worried the dollar will go down even further with what's going on in the U.S. I really hope it doesn't sink! We're going to try and upgrade to an AP in January when we go so I will report back if no one has by then.


----------



## Donald - my hero

archdandy said:


> We bit the bullet and bought our tix from CAA today. DH went to buy them and apparently they are telling him that it will be charged in CAD funds now and gave him the price total in CAD  So we will see how it shows up on the CC I guess. We decided to get them today because I'm worried the dollar will go down even further with what's going on in the U.S. I really hope it doesn't sink! We're going to try and upgrade to an AP in January when we go so I will report back if no one has by then.


*They will start with the US price, convert it to the current CAD funds and charge you that. I bought my tickets thru CAA last year and the receipt showed the US price, the conversion rate they charged me and then the total CDN amount that was charged to my MasterCard*


----------



## archdandy

Donald - my hero said:


> *They will start with the US price, convert it to the current CAD funds and charge you that. I bought my tickets thru CAA last year and the receipt showed the US price, the conversion rate they charged me and then the total CDN amount that was charged to my MasterCard*



Yep, DH just got home and I looked over the receipt and it shows what yours did  Having the tickets in my hand makes the trip seem so much closer! Normally we just buy them online so I never actually get to hold them


----------



## Donald - my hero

archdandy said:


> Yep, DH just got home and I looked over the receipt and it shows what yours did  Having the tickets in my hand makes the trip seem so much closer! Normally we just buy them online so I never actually get to hold them


*Our daughter and her wife got their ME luggage tags yesterday ... as i mentioned in another post of yours we're leaving the same day as you so you know how exciting that is *


----------



## archdandy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Our daughter and her wife got their ME luggage tags yesterday ... as i mentioned in another post of yours we're leaving the same day as you so you know how exciting that is *



I think doing our FP selections soon will really make it exciting! Where are you guys staying?


----------



## growingupdis

Question may have been asked earlier but, how did everyone get their exchange certificates to present with their passport at the ticket window? Or would I just need to give my ticket booking number? I bought the passes over the phone with Disney about a month ago, can't wait for our March 2017 trip!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hswillia07

Cruisinskier said:


> HI all.  I just found this thread.  We have 6 of us heading down Dec 28 - Jan 2 before we get on an NCL cruise.  We have had a hotel and ticket package booked for quite some time.  A few weeks back when I noticed the CDN discount I called and was able to swap out our original 3 day passes for the 4 day CDN passes (who needs a down day anyway...) and we were still over $300 US ahead.  More time in the parks and more cash in my pocket....it doesn't get better than that!!!
> 
> The tickets linked to MDE while I was on the phone (nothing I had to do to link them), they did confirm the tickets would be linked to our magic bands and that we would just have to show our passports when we arrive at AoA.  And we have since added our fast passes so all is good to go!!!



@Cruisinskier  did they specifically say that you could show passports and swap for 'actual tickets' at AoA? When I called a month or so ago to switch our tickets and get the deal, they weren't sure if they would be able to process these passes at the resorts or if we would have to go to guest services. Just wondering if they'd firmed this up - it would be great to do it at the resort at check in! Thanks


----------



## moab44

Why is it better to buy the park passes through CAA instead of Disney web site. I know they are both 25% off. If you book through CAA do you get the tickets right away? Can you book fast passes?  
Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

moab44 said:


> Why is it better to buy the park passes through CAA instead of Disney web site. I know they are both 25% off. If you book through CAA do you get the tickets right away? Can you book fast passes?
> Thanks


*One of the main advantages to buying the tickets at CAA is that you will be able to pay in Canadian funds and incur no foreign transaction fee. *

*You will end up with a certificate that you can link to you MDE account allowing you to make your FP+ when the time rolls around.*


----------



## moab44

Thanks.  I have one more question of CAA vs Disney for passes . Do you still have to get to customer service at Disney with all the passports to activate the passes?


----------



## Donald - my hero

moab44 said:


> Thanks.  I have one more question of CAA vs Disney for passes . Do you still have to get to customer service at Disney with all the passports to activate the passes?


*Yes, you still need to show your passports. *


----------



## mbvisitor

Has anyone tried activating their certificates at a resort yet?


----------



## Scar1199

Do you have to be a CAA member to buy the tickets through CAA? Since its not a CAA deal I was just wondering.


----------



## Cruisinskier

hswillia07 said:


> @Cruisinskier  did they specifically say that you could show passports and swap for 'actual tickets' at AoA? When I called a month or so ago to switch our tickets and get the deal, they weren't sure if they would be able to process these passes at the resorts or if we would have to go to guest services. Just wondering if they'd firmed this up - it would be great to do it at the resort at check in! Thanks



Yes we were specifically told that the tickets would be available at the resort.....but that doesn't mean that is what will ultimately happen!  Until we arrive on Dec 28 we will not know for sure.  Unless anyone else can confirm they were able to get the actual tickets at a resort (not exchange certificates).  Can anyone confirm??


----------



## hswillia07

Cruisinskier said:


> Yes we were specifically told that the tickets would be available at the resort.....but that doesn't mean that is what will ultimately happen!  Until we arrive on Dec 28 we will not know for sure.  Unless anyone else can confirm they were able to get the actual tickets at a resort (not exchange certificates).  Can anyone confirm??



so true, you never really know until you get there   I'll try to remember and ask you after you get back!


----------



## carolynb

My brother and his family are going down to Disney world in December and want to take advantage of the Canadian deal on tickets but was told they all have to have a passport to get the deal. They are driving down and his two young boys don't have passports. As anyone else had this problem? They apparently will not take a birth certificate as proof.


----------



## Donald - my hero

carolynb said:


> My brother and his family are going down to Disney world in December and want to take advantage of the Canadian deal on tickets but was told they all have to have a passport to get the deal. They are driving down and his two young boys don't have passports. As anyone else had this problem? They apparently will not take a birth certificate as proof.


*I don't know where i saw it on the boards (there are several threads floating around asking about these) but it was mentioned that passports need to be shown for everyone over the age of 16 (which is the age you need it for crossing border by land or sea). I imagine the same ID that is acceptable to cross the border (a birth certificate) would be more than adequate to activate a park ticket!  If your brother was told everyone needs passports i would imagine that's because the CM simply isn't aware that not every child possesses a passport. I would have him call and be explicit about the situation, explaining why the kids don't have (or need) passports if he wants to be sure.*


----------



## Glynis4

I'm ready to purchase a 3-day Disneyland park hopper (child) through Airmiles for our trip next November - I plan on buying the 2 adult passes from CAA as I won't have enough miles by February to get the discounted rate. The adult passes will be 4-day hoppers. I can upgrade the child 3-day hopper to a 4-day at the park, correct? Will the price be bridged? The difference between a 3-day and 5-day child park hopper is only 300 air miles, so if it's NOT bridged, I think it makes more sense for me to buy the 5-day through air miles, and only use 4 days.  I wish air miles would offer the 4-day option!


----------



## Aladora

Glynis4 said:


> I'm ready to purchase a 3-day Disneyland park hopper (child) through Airmiles for our trip next November - I plan on buying the 2 adult passes from CAA as I won't have enough miles by February to get the discounted rate. The adult passes will be 4-day hoppers. I can upgrade the child 3-day hopper to a 4-day at the park, correct? Will the price be bridged? The difference between a 3-day and 5-day child park hopper is only 300 air miles, so if it's NOT bridged, I think it makes more sense for me to buy the 5-day through air miles, and only use 4 days.  I wish air miles would offer the 4-day option!



We've upgraded AM tickets a few times, once from a 3 day to a 4 day, once from a 3 day to an AP and once from a 5 day to an AP. Each time the price was bridged and we only paid the difference between the gate price of the tickets.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Glynis4 said:


> I'm ready to purchase a 3-day Disneyland park hopper (child) through Airmiles for our trip next November - I plan on buying the 2 adult passes from CAA as I won't have enough miles by February to get the discounted rate. The adult passes will be 4-day hoppers. I can upgrade the child 3-day hopper to a 4-day at the park, correct? Will the price be bridged? The difference between a 3-day and 5-day child park hopper is only 300 air miles, so if it's NOT bridged, I think it makes more sense for me to buy the 5-day through air miles, and only use 4 days.  I wish air miles would offer the 4-day option!





Aladora said:


> We've upgraded AM tickets a few times, once from a 3 day to a 4 day, once from a 3 day to an AP and once from a 5 day to an AP. Each time the price was bridged and we only paid the difference between the gate price of the tickets.



*No one has actually used the exchange certificates yet (which is what Airmiles is now providing as well) and attempted to upgrade them -- or add days and reported back on the results. I'm fairly confident they will allow the this to happen. I would highly doubt they would be doing a "bridge" of the pricing in this case though because there will be no doubt what we paid for them since they are only available till the end of February... don't quote me on this though because even the DIS-ers who work ticketing haven't provided a straight answer on this particular question*


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *No one has actually used the exchange certificates yet (which is what Airmiles is now providing as well) and attempted to upgrade them -- or add days and reported back on the results. I'm fairly confident they will allow the this to happen. I would highly doubt they would be doing a "bridge" of the pricing in this case though because there will be no doubt what we paid for them since they are only available till the end of February... don't quote me on this though because even the DIS-ers who work ticketing haven't provided a straight answer on this particular question*



ooooh, whoops! I missed that this was about the exchange certificates! (blame it on the lack of enough coffee to fully engage my brain!)


----------



## mshanson3121

I haven't read through everything, but just wanting to confirm: 

If I want to purchase 4 tickets for our family (2 adults, 2 children) and we have Nexus cards, this is all we need?
And we will get a certificate that we can link to MDE immediately, but we won't get physical tickets until we exchange them at Disney? 
And the certificate never expires, right? So if I buy them in January, and we don't go till 2018..?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> ooooh, whoops! I missed that this was about the exchange certificates! (blame it on the lack of enough coffee to fully engage my brain!)


*OT Are you following along in the Airmiles thread about the new bonus offers right now... Shop the Block? There are some significant earning opportunities right now!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mshanson3121 said:


> I haven't read through everything, but just wanting to confirm:
> 
> If I want to purchase 4 tickets for our family (2 adults, 2 children) and we have Nexus cards, this is all we need?
> And we will get a certificate that we can link to MDE immediately, but we won't get physical tickets until we exchange them at Disney?
> And the certificate never expires, right? So if I buy them in January, and we don't go till 2018..?


*Yes to all of your questions! *


----------



## ericar

I am 70 days out from our WDW trip and am now hearing that I can only do fastpasses 30 days ahead instead of 60. We are staying at AKL and have 8 day tickets with hopper. On Disneys site it states that if you are staying on Disney property and have Disney tickets you can book fastpasses 60 days ahead. I booked my trip with a travel agent but it was purchased from Air Canada Vacations. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ericar said:


> I am 70 days out from our WDW trip and am now hearing that I can only do fastpasses 30 days ahead instead of 60. We are staying at AKL and have 8 day tickets with hopper. On Disneys site it states that if you are staying on Disney property and have Disney tickets you can book fastpasses 60 days ahead. I booked my trip with a travel agent but it was purchased from Air Canada Vacations. Anyone know anything about this?


*It doesn't matter how you booked your trip, if you're staying on site you get to book your FP+ at the 60 day mark. You will get an email from Disney telling you when that day has rolled around -- but don't rely on that since mine didn't show up till 10 PM!  However i wouldn't worry too much if you can't find what you want right at your mark -- i just looked at this Friday, which should be crazy busy since it's the day after the US Thanksgiving and the only thing that isn't available is the Character Spot in EPCOT, I could get fastpasses for any other ride/show including Frozen and Mine Train. Our tickets aren't linked to a package so i can always look at the next 30 days. People's plans change constantly so even if you can't get that perfect meal or ride lined up just keep looking even when you're on site!*

*I just looked for you and that date should be December 2nd (i *think* your arrival date is Jan 31?)*


----------



## Average Joes

ericar said:


> I am 70 days out from our WDW trip and am now hearing that I can only do fastpasses 30 days ahead instead of 60. We are staying at AKL and have 8 day tickets with hopper. On Disneys site it states that if you are staying on Disney property and have Disney tickets you can book fastpasses 60 days ahead. I booked my trip with a travel agent but it was purchased from Air Canada Vacations. Anyone know anything about this?



I assumed you linked your tickets and your stay with a disney account.  From my recollection if you look for FPs before the 60 days of your trip it will only give you 30 days out to pick a FP. It basically treats you like you are off-site.  Once the 60 days arrives the FP window will jump to 60 days because the computer realizes you are staying on-site in 60 days.   Don't worry at 7am EST it will open up.


----------



## me_minnie_me

Hi All,
I just returned from WDW on November 20th - so I have some answers to the Canadian Discounted tickets.
I personally purchased the tickets via WDW website.  The tickets were automatically linked to my MDE account and I was able to make FastPass selection right away since I was staying on site and it was less than 60 days out.  
I was able to upgrade the tickets to an annual pass.  This was done at the ticket booth at the International Gateway at Epcot.  When I showed the print out (voucher), passport and credit card that used to initially purchase the ticket - the cast member did not seem too concern???  She was going to give me a separate admission ticket (the plastic card) but then I showed her that I had magic band that was nixed.  Upgrading to the annual pass was easy - but they did not bridged the price.
If there is anything else I can answer - please ask away!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> *No one has actually used the exchange certificates yet (which is what Airmiles is now providing as well) and attempted to upgrade them -- or add days and reported back on the results. I'm fairly confident they will allow the this to happen. I would highly doubt they would be doing a "bridge" of the pricing in this case though because there will be no doubt what we paid for them since they are only available till the end of February... don't quote me on this though because even the DIS-ers who work ticketing haven't provided a straight answer on this particular question*



I really hope this is not going to cause more confusion, but since I am confused now it might. 

If I currently use air miles to "buy" a 5-day pass is it now coming as an exchange voucher and not an official "ticket"? Why would this be? Are they currently "charging" less air miles for a 5- day pass than usual? Their "ticket" used to bridge to an AP, has this changed forever, or just during the 25% Cdn discount period?

If they come as a voucher I would most likely not be able to bridge to an AP, which is the only reason why I would use my points to get these tickets, rather than pay the Cdn discount.


----------



## ericar

I have linked my tickets and reservations to my Disney experience and all info seems correct. If I go to the fastpass page the only dates I can click on are 30 days away. My 60 day mark comes up on Dec 1st. I emailed Disney and the response was that I would be okay at the 60 day mark. Only time will tell. I have included pics and you can see that the only blue dates that I can click on are 30 days away. Hope this changes when my 60 day mark comes up.


----------



## Disneylover99

ericar said:


> I have linked my tickets and reservations to my Disney experience and all info seems correct. If I go to the fastpass page the only dates I can click on are 30 days away. My 60 day mark comes up on Dec 1st. I emailed Disney and the response was that I would be okay at the 60 day mark. Only time will tell. I have included pics and you can see that the only blue dates that I can click on are 30 days away. Hope this changes when my 60 day mark comes up.



It will open up when you are 60 days out. Don't worry.


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

If I buy the discounted tickets from CAA, do I have to assign them to people before I get them? 
I don't have a Disney trip planned at the moment, but was thinking of buying some tickets for a future trip... and I don't know who's going to be on that trip!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> I really hope this is not going to cause more confusion, but since I am confused now it might.
> 
> If I currently use air miles to "buy" a 5-day pass is it now coming as an exchange voucher and not an official "ticket"? Why would this be? Are they currently "charging" less air miles for a 5- day pass than usual? Their "ticket" used to bridge to an AP, has this changed forever, or just during the 25% Cdn discount period?
> 
> If they come as a voucher I would most likely not be able to bridge to an AP, which is the only reason why I would use my points to get these tickets, rather than pay the Cdn discount.


*The reason they are sending out the exchange certificates is they buy the tickets from Disney so i can only assume (have to be careful with that my kids tell me  ) that Disney *sold* these certificates to Airmiles. Yes they are charging less Airmiles than they did before the discount appeared -- looks like it's about 25% less miles needed now.  Someone has finally come back from Disney after using one of these exchange vouchers and was able to upgrade to an Annual Pass but you're correct, no bridging of the price.
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cadaverous Pallor said:


> If I buy the discounted tickets from CAA, do I have to assign them to people before I get them?
> I don't have a Disney trip planned at the moment, but was thinking of buying some tickets for a future trip... and I don't know who's going to be on that trip!



*No, you can assign the tickets whenever you want to, in fact you can attach it to your account and then later re-assign it to another member of your "family list" I currently have 2 tickets in my account .. one with my name and another on hubby, and they both have a link to "reassign ticket" whereas the ones attached to all of our children who purchased packages state "non-transferable"*

*So you can buy the tickets, attach them to your account and then later assign them to the correct person *


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, you can assign the tickets whenever you want to, in fact you can attach it to your account and then later re-assign it to another member of your "family list" I currently have 2 tickets in my account .. one with my name and another on hubby, and they both have a link to "reassign ticket" whereas the ones attached to all of our children who purchased packages state "non-transferable"*
> 
> *So you can buy the tickets, attach them to your account and then later assign them to the correct person *


Awesome thanks!
Think I'll buy some as soon as I see a day where the dollar does well. Even if I don't use them for 5 years, I can't imagine the pricing getting any better (unless the dollar's at par again... But that ain't happening)


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> The reason they are sending out the exchange certificates is they buy the tickets from Disney so i can only assume (have to be careful with that my kids tell me  ) that Disney *sold* these certificates to Airmiles. Yes they are charging less Airmiles than they did before the discount appeared -- looks like it's about 25% less miles needed now. Someone has finally come back from Disney after using one of these exchange vouchers and was able to upgrade to an Annual Pass but you're correct, no bridging of the price.


I am making the same assumption! So, my follow up question is how many arimiles does it usually cost to purchase a 5-day pass? If I wait until this promotion is over, can we _assume_ that we will be getting "bridgeable" hard tickets again?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> I am making the same assumption! So, my follow up question is how many arimiles does it usually cost to purchase a 5-day pass? If I wait until this promotion is over, can we _assume_ that we will be getting "bridgeable" hard tickets again?


*When i redeemed for ours in July it *cost* me 3550 each. I'm not sure how long AM will have these certificates on their site. They are notorious for increasing the miles needed for items which is why many of us redeem as soon as we have enough miles. Personally i would be picking up some of these if i had enough miles left in my account because i highly doubt we'll see a 25% savings because we would never get use out of an Annual Pass.*

*BUT if i thought i might be wanting to upgrade to an Annual Pass this is how i *think* the math would work out (correct me if i'm wrong ..)*
* if i decide to bridge one of the tickets i have right now (5 day base ticket) to an Annual Pass  it would cost me $435.59*
*my guess of how much it would cost to bridge the same ticket AM is currently supplying to an Annual Pass would cost me $526.11*
*In this case the savings does NOT carry forward because they will know exactly how much I paid for my ticket.*


----------



## CJK

Does anyone know if the Canadian tickets with water parks work the same way as regular tickets with water parks? That is, the number of days on your park tickets matches the number of times you can visit a water park. Know what I mean? So, if I bought 5 day water park & more tickets, I could visit a water park  up to 5 times as long as it's within 14 days of first use?


----------



## growingupdis

me_minnie_me said:


> Hi All,
> I just returned from WDW on November 20th - so I have some answers to the Canadian Discounted tickets.
> I personally purchased the tickets via WDW website.  The tickets were automatically linked to my MDE account and I was able to make FastPass selection right away since I was staying on site and it was less than 60 days out.
> I was able to upgrade the tickets to an annual pass.  This was done at the ticket booth at the International Gateway at Epcot.  When I showed the print out (voucher), passport and credit card that used to initially purchase the ticket - the cast member did not seem too concern???  She was going to give me a separate admission ticket (the plastic card) but then I showed her that I had magic band that was nixed.  Upgrading to the annual pass was easy - but they did not bridged the price.
> If there is anything else I can answer - please ask away!



Thank you for the info! I booked over the phone with Disney right when the deal came out and was just given a confirmation number to link to MDE myself. When I called today to confirm the redemption procedure the cast member seemed pretty confused about what I would need to show at the ticket window. 

You said you showed a "print out voucher" along with your credit card and the passport. When did you receive the voucher? And what information was included on it? I imagine at this point I'll just have to provide my confirmation number with the passport and credit card, but I want to be sure.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Can a Canadian Resident (with Permanent Residency card) but traveling on a NZ passport use this deal? Any guesses?


----------



## jaceraden

Sailormoon2 said:


> Can a Canadian Resident (with Permanent Residency card) but traveling on a NZ passport use this deal? Any guesses?



I'm guessing yes because I wasn't planning to use my passport when I exchange my tickets.


----------



## Average Joes

jaceraden said:


> I'm guessing yes because I wasn't planning to use my passport when I exchange my tickets.



Per website "Residents of Canada who are not Canadian citizens must bring valid passport and valid proof of Canadian residency."  I take that to mean you need a passport to prove your identity (does not have to be Canadian) and some sort of proof of residency.  The proof of residency requirement seems a bit vague to me in terms of what that means. Hopefully someone has researched this more than my 2 minutes.


----------



## AngelDisney

Average Joes said:


> Per website "Residents of Canada who are not Canadian citizens must bring valid passport and valid proof of Canadian residency."  I take that to mean you need a passport to prove your identity (does not have to be Canadian) and some sort of proof of residency.  The proof of residency requirement seems a bit vague to me in terms of what that means. Hopefully someone has researched this more than my 2 minutes.



I believe this means you have to be living in Canada or a Canadian citizen (living or not living in Canada) to take advantage of this offer. When I first landed in Canada, I became a Canadian resident with my landed immigrant paper attached to my passport which is a non-Canadian passport. There are also people living in Canada on a student visa or working visa. They are residents here but do not have a Canadian passport. I believe showing the passport with visa info is to make sure the person is a legitimate resident of Canada. Just my thought.


----------



## jaceraden

Average Joes said:


> Per website "Residents of Canada who are not Canadian citizens must bring valid passport and valid proof of Canadian residency."  I take that to mean you need a passport to prove your identity (does not have to be Canadian) and some sort of proof of residency.  The proof of residency requirement seems a bit vague to me in terms of what that means. Hopefully someone has researched this more than my 2 minutes.



I don't doubt it says that. I got lost in the pages and pages of this thread and just assumed my driver's license and the mastercard which purchased the tickets was enough. Luckily, I will have my passport with me anyway.


----------



## Donald - my hero

jaceraden said:


> I don't doubt it says that. I got lost in the pages and pages of this thread and just assumed my driver's license and the mastercard which purchased the tickets was enough. Luckily, I will have my passport with me anyway.


*It does in fact say that on the Disney website if you look at the terms and conditions (whatever phrase they use) some have reported as well that some CMs will NOT take our driver's license as proof of age for serving alcohol. I usually just chuck our passports in the safe as soon as we check in since we don't want to misplace them before we head home *


----------



## Average Joes

AngelDisney said:


> I believe this means you have to be living in Canada or a Canadian citizen (living or not living in Canada) to take advantage of this offer. When I first landed in Canada, I became a Canadian resident with my landed immigrant paper attached to my passport which is a non-Canadian passport. There are also people living in Canada on a student visa or working visa. They are residents here but do not have a Canadian passport. I believe showing the passport with visa info is to make sure the person is a legitimate resident of Canada. Just my thought.



I was saying that what constitutes proof of residency is vague. What document is sufficient?  Visa info would seem to be one but Disney should list acceptable documents.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Well since the promotions is called the Canadian Resident promotion, I'll seriously hope a Permanent Resident Card will be sufficient along side his actual passport.


----------



## ericar

Just wanted to let everyone know that my fastpass opened up 60 days ahead. Very Happy.




ericar said:


> I have linked my tickets and reservations to my Disney experience and all info seems correct. If I go to the fastpass page the only dates I can click on are 30 days away. My 60 day mark comes up on Dec 1st. I emailed Disney and the response was that I would be okay at the 60 day mark. Only time will tell. I have included pics and you can see that the only blue dates that I can click on are 30 days away. Hope this changes when my 60 day mark comes up.





ericar said:


> I am 70 days out from our WDW trip and am now hearing that I can only do fastpasses 30 days ahead instead of 60. We are staying at AKL and have 8 day tickets with hopper. On Disneys site it states that if you are staying on Disney property and have Disney tickets you can book fastpasses 60 days ahead. I booked my trip with a travel agent but it was purchased from Air Canada Vacations. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## mort1331

me_minnie_me said:


> Hi All,
> I just returned from WDW on November 20th - so I have some answers to the Canadian Discounted tickets.
> I personally purchased the tickets via WDW website.  The tickets were automatically linked to my MDE account and I was able to make FastPass selection right away since I was staying on site and it was less than 60 days out.
> I was able to upgrade the tickets to an annual pass.  This was done at the ticket booth at the International Gateway at Epcot.  When I showed the print out (voucher), passport and credit card that used to initially purchase the ticket - the cast member did not seem too concern???  She was going to give me a separate admission ticket (the plastic card) but then I showed her that I had magic band that was nixed.  Upgrading to the annual pass was easy - but they did not bridged the price.
> If there is anything else I can answer - please ask away!





Donald - my hero said:


> *No, you can assign the tickets whenever you want to, in fact you can attach it to your account and then later re-assign it to another member of your "family list" I currently have 2 tickets in my account .. one with my name and another on hubby, and they both have a link to "reassign ticket" whereas the ones attached to all of our children who purchased packages state "non-transferable"*
> 
> *So you can buy the tickets, attach them to your account and then later assign them to the correct person *





Sailormoon2 said:


> I am making the same assumption! So, my follow up question is how many arimiles does it usually cost to purchase a 5-day pass? If I wait until this promotion is over, can we _assume_ that we will be getting "bridgeable" hard tickets again?


I am going to assume by the way me_minnie_me wrote it that you asked to bridge right away. As opposed to waiting till in the park with the ticket and the next day upgrading.
If this is indeed the case, then we still might be able to get the bridged price, but redeem the voucher first. Go into the park and before the 4 or 5 days are up do an upgrade to an annual pass. This way I believe you still might be able to get the upped value.
PLEASE no one take this a the word, I am just presenting a scenario that might work, this is how it had to happen before to get full value.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> I am going to assume by the way me_minnie_me wrote it that you asked to bridge right away. As opposed to waiting till in the park with the ticket and the next day upgrading.
> If this is indeed the case, then we still might be able to get the bridged price, but redeem the voucher first. Go into the park and before the 4 or 5 days are up do an upgrade to an annual pass. This way I believe you still might be able to get the upped value.
> PLEASE no one take this a the word, I am just presenting a scenario that might work, this is how it had to happen before to get full value.



I was thinking exactly the same thing yesterday Mort. To know for absolute certain if these are bridgeable you don't ask to do so. You exchange the voucher, USE  the voucher at least one time, possibly more days, and then before the ticket days are up go to a guest services window and upgrade to an AP.  The key in price bridging has always been to use the ticket to get into a park at least once to bring it up to current gate price.

I wouldn't be surprised if Disney has figured out a way to see that these were discount tickets to begin with, BUT, I'm not seeing that me_minnie_me_ used her ticket first before upgrading to an AP, so it could still work the way it did before.


----------



## fan1080

pigletto said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing yesterday Mort. To know for absolute certain if these are bridgeable you don't ask to do so. You exchange the voucher, USE  the voucher at least one time, possibly more days, and then before the ticket days are up go to a guest services window and upgrade to an AP.  *The key in price bridging has always been to use the ticket to get into a park at least once to bring it up to current gate price.*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Disney has figured out a way to see that these were discount tickets to begin with, BUT, I'm not seeing that me_minnie_me_ used her ticket first before upgrading to an AP, so it could still work the way it did before.



It has been discovered recently, that the need to use the ticket once before doing any upgrades in order to get current gate value for the ticket, was incorrect. It was legacy information that was passed on over time, but was actually not required if the ticketing CM did the proper upgrade procedure.


----------



## pigletto

fan1080 said:


> It has been discovered recently, that the need to use the ticket once before doing any upgrades in order to get current gate value for the ticket, was incorrect. It was legacy information that was passed on over time, but was actually not required if the ticketing CM did the proper upgrade procedure.


That's all kinds of shocking. I'm not doubting you, I'm just surprised. It was widely held belief for at least the decade I've been here, and which I was taught through the ticketing sticky at the time, which was written by a Guest Relations CM.
That's crazy. I do remember there was some rumblings about it being changed but it didn't apply to me so I didn't follow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fan1080

pigletto said:


> That's all kinds of shocking. I'm not doubting you, I'm just surprised. It was widely held belief for at least the decade I've been here, and which I was taught through the ticketing sticky at the time, which was written by a Guest Relations CM.
> That's crazy. I do remember there was some rumblings about it being changed but it didn't apply to me so I didn't follow. Thanks for the heads up.



No worries, I was surprised to discover it as well.

The ticket sticky thread was allowed to fade away after the OP's passing, and it hadn't been updated in quite a while anyway, so the information was out of date. There has been a lot of discussion regarding this for a while now. If you do a search you'll find plenty of updated information.

Happy travels.


----------



## me_minnie_me

growingupdis said:


> Thank you for the info! I booked over the phone with Disney right when the deal came out and was just given a confirmation number to link to MDE myself. When I called today to confirm the redemption procedure the cast member seemed pretty confused about what I would need to show at the ticket window.
> 
> You said you showed a "print out voucher" along with your credit card and the passport. When did you receive the voucher? And what information was included on it? I imagine at this point I'll just have to provide my confirmation number with the passport and credit card, but I want to be sure.



growingupdis - at the time I purchase the tickets online, there was an option to print out a receipt of the ticket purchase as well as a printing out a voucher (which I printed both and brought both to the ticket booth).  The cast member at the booth was kind of indifferent when I presented every thing to her - so I'm not sure if it was her first time seeing this or she was just in a mood.




pigletto said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Disney has figured out a way to see that these were discount tickets to begin with, BUT, I'm not seeing that me_minnie_me_ used her ticket first before upgrading to an AP, so it could still work the way it did before.



That's right, I did not utilize a day of my ticket before I upgraded to an annual pass.  I made up my mind before getting down that there would be at least 1 more trip down to WDW - so it made sense to me to go with an upgrade (and all it offers ie photopass downloads and food/merchandise discounts) rather that purchasing more of the Canadian discounted tickets.  I remember reading somewhere that since the implementation of seasonal pricing that they got rid of bridging ticket prices - but I could be wrong.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm going to post here as there seems to be confusion about showing your passport for the tickets. 
I just returned from Disney World.  I did purchase my tickets right from the WDW website.  The tickets were automatically added to my Disney account.  I did have to print out our  tickets, that had a bar code on them.  They had trouble scanning the tickets for some reason, but when I showed the CM my visa that I had purchased the tickets with, she automatically linked us the hard cards for us to use in the park.  We did NOT have to show our passports at the gate to get our hard card ticket.  It was upper easy breazy. 
I hope this post helps others who are wondering what happens for purchasing or redeeming tickets.


----------



## Average Joes

I shipped my tickets to a friend in Florida. He received hard cards.  Did you have to go to the ticket booth?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Average Joes said:


> I shipped my tickets to a friend in Florida. He received hard cards.  Did you have to go to the ticket booth?


No I did not.  We just lined up with everyone else...and we got our hard cards with the email printed barcode.  As my first time going there, I was expecting it to be more complicated, it was super easy.


----------



## Tucker16

We just came back from WDW and we had our 5 day passes (before the discount) from Airmiles. We decided to upgrade to a 6 day ticket. I've done it before and it's always been about $20 per person. Well the lady asked where we were from during our small talk and I don't know if it was because we told her we were Canadian or if the ticket came up as an Airmile ticket but we got the upgrades for $14 each...25% off


----------



## ottawamom

If I have an on sight "room only" reservation and I purchase tickets from the Disney Website using the 25% discount, is there anything I have to do besides linking them to my account.  I will be proving residency at the hotel when I check in.  Do I have to do this again at the park? Our park tickets will already be on our magic bands so are we good to go?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> If I have an on sight "room only" reservation and I purchase tickets from the Disney Website using the 25% discount, is there anything I have to do besides linking them to my account.  I will be proving residency at the hotel when I check in.  Do I have to do this again at the park? Our park tickets will already be on our magic bands so are we good to go?



I'll let you know after Jan 1. I bought one of our tickets through this promo, so I'm hoping it will get taken care of when we check in.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks I will wait for your reply with your experience. Have a great trip!


----------



## ottawamom

When purchasing these tickets through Disney and staying on-site what delivery method did you use? I have a room only reservation that I don't want them to turn into a package.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> When purchasing these tickets through Disney and staying on-site what delivery method did you use? I have a room only reservation that I don't want them to turn into a package.


I just did electronic delivery.  I had a room only too and it just automatically went on MDE account.


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> I just did electronic delivery.  I had a room only too and it just automatically went on MDE account.



Thanks.  That sounds super easy!


----------



## Amycella78

I bought our 5 day tickets through Disney's website and paid to have them shipped. Does anyone know if I can have them added to my magic band at the Guest Relations at Disney Springs?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Amycella78 said:


> I bought our 5 day tickets through Disney's website and paid to have them shipped. Does anyone know if I can have them added to my magic band at the Guest Relations at Disney Springs?


*Are you staying on-site? In which case you will be receiving magic bands when you check in and you just need to make sure the tickets are assigned to each person on your MDE profile and your magic bands will be good to go. If you are staying off-site you can buy magic bands and then have your tickets linked to your bands and yes, that can happen at Disney Springs.*


----------



## candielips

I have just read through this entire thread in hopes of finding someone who has used these tickets to bridge to AP.  If I could bridge them to a DVC AP, I would be in heaven!


----------



## rothesay

If I'm not a CAA member, would buying the tickets directly from Disney be the best option?


----------



## Amycella78

Donald - my hero said:


> *Are you staying on-site? In which case you will be receiving magic bands when you check in and you just need to make sure the tickets are assigned to each person on your MDE profile and your magic bands will be good to go. If you are staying off-site you can buy magic bands and then have your tickets linked to your bands and yes, that can happen at Disney Springs.*



I am staying on site. I got the 'exchange certificates' and linked them to MDE account but I thought I would still have to go to the theme park to finalize the process based on what I heard from Disney back in October when I initially purchased the tickets:


You will be able to make your FastPass+ selections with these tickets, however, you will still need to present your Canadian Passport at a ticket booth upon arrival. These tickets will not associate with your MagicBands until you have picked up the actual tickets. The Guest Relations Cast Member will associate your tickets with your MagicBands when you pick them up. Again, this will not prevent you from making the FastPass+ selections, but until you actually go to get the tickets, you would not be able to enter the theme parks.

I was just wondering if I could do this at Disney Springs or the Ticket and Transportation Center instead of the theme parks


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

We are going may 9-18 with a split stay planned between POP Century and CBR. Am I required to purchase separate park tickets for each of my resort stays ?  In other words, can unused tickets from my first resort stay be used for my stay at CBR ?


----------



## Tucker16

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> We are going may 9-18 with a split stay planned between POP Century and CBR. Am I required to purchase separate park tickets for each of my resort stays ?  In other words, can unused tickets from my first resort stay be used for my stay at CBR ?


Tickets are good 14 days from activation no matter where you stay


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Tucker16 said:


> Tickets are good 14 days from activation no matter where you stay


Wouldn't the park tickets be linked to my magic bands for POP? If so, what would need to be done to link them to my CBR resort stay, if anything ?


----------



## AngelDisney

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Wouldn't the park tickets be linked to my magic bands for POP? If so, what would need to be done to link them to my CBR resort stay, if anything ?



I believe you can link your CBR stay to your account so you have two hotel reservations linked with your tickets. Then your magic band will have all the info linked.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Wouldn't the park tickets be linked to my magic bands for POP? If so, what would need to be done to link them to my CBR resort stay, if anything ?


*Your magic bands are linked to your MDE account NOT your resort stay and will remain active in your account until you actually go in and deactivate them yourself. Any band in your account will work even if you are not staying on-site, for example 2 years ago we stayed one night at All Stars Music and then 2 weeks at CBR so we both bot 2 magic bands, all 4 bands opened the door at CBR, we could use either bands at the parks and store & restaurants. Last year we stayed at the Dolphin and our bands worked to get into the parks (no purchases though since that isn't a Disney hotel even though it's on property).*

*The battery in the bands will eventually die and no longer work for the long range actions (pictures/videos on rides) but will still work for any of the mousehead touch spots.*

*Long way of saying, your park tickets are linked to your account not your resort stay. If you have the dining plan however, that IS linked to your resort stay and will end at midnight of the day you check out of POP. Have a blast!!!*


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Donald - my hero said:


> *Your magic bands are linked to your MDE account NOT your resort stay and will remain active in your account until you actually go in and deactivate them yourself. Any band in your account will work even if you are not staying on-site, for example 2 years ago we stayed one night at All Stars Music and then 2 weeks at CBR so we both bot 2 magic bands, all 4 bands opened the door at CBR, we could use either bands at the parks and store & restaurants. Last year we stayed at the Dolphin and our bands worked to get into the parks (no purchases though since that isn't a Disney hotel even though it's on property).*
> 
> *The battery in the bands will eventually die and no longer work for the long range actions (pictures/videos on rides) but will still work for any of the mousehead touch spots.*
> 
> *Long way of saying, your park tickets are linked to your account not your resort stay. If you have the dining plan however, that IS linked to your resort stay and will end at midnight of the day you check out of POP. Have a blast!!!*


Thanks for the information


----------



## jeffa213

I saw the deal too, not a bad price, I guess ill be able to do the 7 days


----------



## ottawamom

Purchasing tickets online using the Canadian Residents special.

If I use "Will Call" as my delivery method I understand they will be linked automatically into MDE so that I will be able to make Fastpass reservations.  But do I still need to go to Will Call and pick up the ticket vouchers when I arrive?  Is there some sort of and exchange of ticket voucher for actual media that will happen in MDE at first use?

I would have thought the tickets would just be on my MB and the front desk would review our information at the resort?  Anyone know.  I don't want to pay to have the vouchers sent to Canada if I don't have to. Need to plan some extra time to go to Will Call and get the info switched over to our MB.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> Purchasing tickets online using the Canadian Residents special.
> 
> If I use "Will Call" as my delivery method I understand they will be linked automatically into MDE so that I will be able to make Fastpass reservations.  But do I still need to go to Will Call and pick up the ticket vouchers when I arrive?  Is there some sort of and exchange of ticket voucher for actual media that will happen in MDE at first use?
> 
> I would have thought the tickets would just be on my MB and the front desk would review our information at the resort?  Anyone know.  I don't want to pay to have the vouchers sent to Canada if I don't have to. Need to plan some extra time to go to Will Call and get the info switched over to our MB.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


I just received a code to pick up my tickets at Will Call - didn't get anything shipped here.  They linked to MDE automatically.  I will see when I check in Jan 1 if they take our info then, however I will probably still bring ID to the park Jan 2 just in case. Will post later that day and let you know how it worked out.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Ottawa mom ..The cm at check in and the concierge weren't sure about the tickets so I did bring my ID to the ticket booth at the park. I just showed him a copy of my confirmation code on my phone and he had me scan my magic band and I was good to go. No need to have anything mailed to you but I'd definitely budget extra time to do that before entering the park.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the info. Did each member of your travel party have to show their ID?  We will be traveling with 4 adults.


----------



## Jester21

Jester21 said:


> Hey I purchased 4-day tickets for my family this evening through Disney. Here's what the castmember told me:
> 
> 
> tickets do not expire, but once you activate the passes you have 14 days to use all the days on the tickets
> can be linked to MyDisneyExperience using the reservation number provided when booking, and yes can book fastpasses 30/60 days out depending on whether you stay on property or not
> will be sent vouchers, need to go to Will Call desk with vouchers + Canadian passport + the credit card used to purchase, to receive park ticket (unclear whether only need to do that the first time, or whether needed to before every day at a park)
> recommended we  go to the guest relations office at Disney Springs to confirm whether we need to to to Will Call each time...I'm thinking might be able to get the tickets there and avoid Will Call altogether, but castmember didn't know
> 
> -can link to magicbands


Hey, wanted to update my note as one part of it was incorrect: you are NOT sent vouchers. I called Disney when nothing came in the mail, they said no just show up to the Will Call desk to receive the tickets.

Leaving for Disney next month, I will report back how everything actually worked.


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

Jester21 said:


> Hey, wanted to update my note as one part of it was incorrect: you are NOT sent vouchers. I called Disney when nothing came in the mail, they said no just show up to the Will Call desk to receive the tickets.
> 
> Leaving for Disney next month, I will report back how everything actually worked.



When you purchase online you can choose "Will Call", or pay $25 to have a voucher delivered to you in the mail.


----------



## ottawamom

I ordered online.  Used "Will Call" as delivery method.  They sent an email confirmation with a confirmation number and a bar code.  I believe I just have to show ID's and the paper with the bar code on it to pick up our tickets at the gate.  They will link them to our MB then.  The tickets are already linked in MDE so I'm all set to get Fastpasses.


----------



## hswillia07

Hi everyone,

When I ordered via phone to get this deal, vouchers were sent to me (no charge) and the CMs were unsure at the time whether or not we can exchange the vouchers at our resort once we've arrived, or if we would have to go to customer service at one of the parks or disney springs to switch the vouchers to 'real tickets'.  Has anyone gone through this process yet? I'm wondering if we can, in fact, set everything up at the resort. It would be much easier! Thanks!


----------



## C&B Young

hswillia07 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> When I ordered via phone to get this deal, vouchers were sent to me (no charge) and the CMs were unsure at the time whether or not we can exchange the vouchers at our resort once we've arrived, or if we would have to go to customer service at one of the parks or disney springs to switch the vouchers to 'real tickets'.  Has anyone gone through this process yet? I'm wondering if we can, in fact, set everything up at the resort. It would be much easier! Thanks!



The voucher I printed says "Pick up your order at any WDW theme park ticket sales location". I know that's Disney Springs & the parks, not sure if the resorts sell tickets too though


----------



## flyingjay

I thought I'd weigh in for those of us heading to DLR. A couple points:

1) According the CM I talked with, you cannot increase the amount of days on your Canadian discount tickets. I wanted to start with 3 days and possibly go to 4 or 5...they won't do it cause the special price is not available in person. Only online or via phone. 
2) You CAN download your tickets onto the Disneyland App and present them right at the park gate. No need for "Will Call" or for them to be mailed to you. Not sure if it's different for WDW or Dis Springs.
3) I have a US visa under my Aunt's address in the states and use that for all US purchases. Apparently, I cannot use it to purchase my Canadian tickets. It has to be a CC based in Canada. Not sure how I can get around this. I wonder if I purchase Disney Gift cards in the states if they'll allow that? If anyone knows about that, I'd be interested in finding out.


----------



## Frozen2014

Silly question. We are going to purchase tickets soon for our August trip to take advantage of the Canadian discount.  If purchasing through the website, is there any specific option you are supposed to select?  I've seen the original radio button for the Canadian option.

We are buying for Disneyland California if it makes a difference


----------



## flyingjay

Frozen2014 said:


> Silly question. We are going to purchase tickets soon for our August trip to take advantage of the Canadian discount.  If purchasing through the website, is there any specific option you are supposed to select?  I've seen the original radio button for the Canadian option.
> 
> We are buying for Disneyland California if it makes a difference



Just select the button for "Products and Prices for Canadian Residents". Then the site will charge you the proper prices for Canadian residents.


----------



## Frozen2014

flyingjay said:


> Just select the button for "Products and Prices for Canadian Residents". Then the site will charge you the proper prices for Canadian residents.



Thanks for the quick response.  Reading above (but not full thread) do you select 'will calk' and then when at the park,  they can print your tickets?  (There are no bookable fast passes at Disneyland)


----------



## Aladora

Frozen2014 said:


> Silly question. We are going to purchase tickets soon for our August trip to take advantage of the Canadian discount.  If purchasing through the website, is there any specific option you are supposed to select?  I've seen the original radio button for the Canadian option.
> 
> We are buying for Disneyland California if it makes a difference



This link should take you right to the Canadian prices.


----------



## Aladora

Frozen2014 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.  Reading above (but not full thread) do you select 'will calk' and then when at the park,  they can print your tickets?  (There are no bookable fast passes at Disneyland)



When I did a pretend order, the only options for shipping were either free eTickets or shipping that ranged from $5 - $25.


----------



## flyingjay

I'm just getting the free eTickets. You can scan the barcode and get your paper tickets at the actual gate.


----------



## Frozen2014

That's great.  Thank you both.  eTickets sounds like a fine option.


----------



## mab2012

flyingjay said:


> I thought I'd weigh in for those of us heading to DLR. A couple points:
> 
> ...
> 
> 3) I have a US visa under my Aunt's address in the states and use that for all US purchases. Apparently, I cannot use it to purchase my Canadian tickets. It has to be a CC based in Canada. Not sure how I can get around this. I wonder if I purchase Disney Gift cards in the states if they'll allow that? If anyone knows about that, I'd be interested in finding out.



How would they know where your credit card is from?  I don't think I've ever been asked for a billing address when processing a credit card payment over the phone.  It's possible they could do this when purchasing tickets online, where a billing address typically is required, but I strongly doubt that they would have bothered to update their website to enforce this, just for the sake of this one special offer.

Have you actually tried to do this and been denied, or did you just preemptively ask if it would be allowed?


----------



## flyingjay

I asked a CM via chat. When I am trying to pay online and I add my CC, I do have to add my billing address. But here's the thing, I made it to the final step before "confirm" with my US based visa. I think you are right...I don't think it matters where your visa is from. But I will report back later in the month when we are actually prepared to purchase our tickets. 

The thing is, this is the same visa that we used last year to get the SoCal local residents tickets (it has a local address near Anaheim). I know for sure that you need a CA zip to be able to order those. I thought it would be the same for the Canadian residents tickets, but maybe not.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> How would they know where your credit card is from?  I don't think I've ever been asked for a billing address when processing a credit card payment over the phone.  It's possible they could do this when purchasing tickets online, where a billing address typically is required, but I strongly doubt that they would have bothered to update their website to enforce this, just for the sake of this one special offer.
> 
> Have you actually tried to do this and been denied, or did you just preemptively ask if it would be allowed?


*When i paid with my US credit card to pay off a balance on my daughters account I was merrily going along with the automated voice-anger inducing attendant and it got confused with part of my address and i got switched to a "real person" and  the only piece of information she needed to verify the card was the Postal Code attached to the mailing address for the card. I was prepared to give her the full address, expiration date etc and she said it was already processed once she keyed in my postal code.*

*When my MasterCard was comprised a few months back i did some digging and found out that to order sumtin on-line you need the expiration date, the verification code and the address needs to match the billing address or it *usually* won't be processed. Over the phone they need only the last 3 digits of the Postal code and at times they might ask for the expiration date.*


----------



## ottawamom

The billing address needs to match your credit card address exactly.  I live in what is now Ottawa but some of my CC's go to Ottawa others to Nepean same postal, code house address etc. The payments (online) which didn't match exactly were rejected.  I use the two city terms interchangeably all the time but apparently it makes a difference sometimes.


----------



## archdandy

Can anyone tell me what the price would be to convert the passes into an annual pass (not taking into account the discount)? I know that we can't bridge the price but how do I figure out the regular cost of upgrade? I have 6 day base tickets so do I take the price I paid for those and minus it from the cost of the AP?


----------



## CindyV

flyingjay said:


> I thought I'd weigh in for those of us heading to DLR. A couple points:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I have a US visa under my Aunt's address in the states and use that for all US purchases. Apparently, I cannot use it to purchase my Canadian tickets. It has to be a CC based in Canada. Not sure how I can get around this. I wonder if I purchase Disney Gift cards in the states if they'll allow that? If anyone knows about that, I'd be interested in finding out.



My husband and i both have american credit cards through our banks here. We use it in the us for all our purchases and have bought our disney tickets through here. Since it is through our banks it has our address at home here on it. Dont know who u bank with but i would check with your bank.


----------



## flyingjay

We actually got one with Bank of America in the States under my Aunts address. So the zip code is a California one. But I'm still gonna try using it with the Canadian discount and see if it works. I haven't done a US credit card with my Canadian bank. The CM said it wouldn't work but I was in the final stage of checkout and had no issues, so we will see.


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *When i paid with my US credit card to pay off a balance on my daughters account I was merrily going along with the automated voice-anger inducing attendant and it got confused with part of my address and i got switched to a "real person" and  the only piece of information she needed to verify the card was the Postal Code attached to the mailing address for the card. I was prepared to give her the full address, expiration date etc and she said it was already processed once she keyed in my postal code.*
> 
> *When my MasterCard was comprised a few months back i did some digging and found out that to order sumtin on-line you need the expiration date, the verification code and the address needs to match the billing address or it *usually* won't be processed. Over the phone they need only the last 3 digits of the Postal code and at times they might ask for the expiration date.*





ottawamom said:


> The billing address needs to match your credit card address exactly.  I live in what is now Ottawa but some of my CC's go to Ottawa others to Nepean same postal, code house address etc. The payments (online) which didn't match exactly were rejected.  I use the two city terms interchangeably all the time but apparently it makes a difference sometimes.



Oh, I quite agree that the billing address needs to match the address on the credit card, if a billing address is entered, which is virtually always for online transactions.  I just don't ever recall being *asked* for a billing address during a phone transaction.  I am usually (always?) asked for the expiration date and the CCV number.  Maybe they just assume that the billing address will match the residential address, and since it always has, I've never had a problem? I do almost everything online, so my experience with phone transactions is fairly limited.  I have run into US websites from time to time that won't accept a Canadian billing address, even for US domestic shipping, which is extremely annoying.



flyingjay said:


> We actually got one with Bank of America in the States under my Aunts address. So the zip code is a California one. But I'm still gonna try using it with the Canadian discount and see if it works. I haven't done a US credit card with my Canadian bank. The CM said it wouldn't work but I was in the final stage of checkout and had no issues, so we will see.



I would try purchasing online.  You will definitely have to enter the US billing address matching the credit card, I just doubt that the online payment system will be set up to reject US billing addresses for Canadian residents.  I've never tried it, so I could absolutely be wrong, but it doesn't seem like it would be worth the expense to make the required system changes to enforce this.  I went as far as the "payment" page just now, and the billing address form certainly allows a US address to be entered, but I can't say for sure that it wouldn't be rejected on submission.  Good luck!


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

What's the advantage of having an American credit card? When you pay it off, does your bank not charge you a foreign transaction fee regardless?
Why not just get a Canadian credit card with zero foreign transaction fee?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cadaverous Pallor said:


> What's the advantage of having an American credit card? When you pay it off, does your bank not charge you a foreign transaction fee regardless?
> Why not just get a Canadian credit card with zero foreign transaction fee?


*We have a US MasterCard through BMO and the only option we have for paying the bill is US cash. No transaction fees, just the exchange on the cash we take out to pay with!*


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

Donald - my hero said:


> *We have a US MasterCard through BMO and the only option we have for paying the bill is US cash. No transaction fees, just the exchange on the cash we take out to pay with!*



Yes but when you withdraw US money from the bank, BMO charges you a foreign transaction fee.  It's generally 2.5% but it's usually built into the daily rate so you don't see it.  Check your statement, you'll see the rate they charge is much higher than the daily USD to CAD conversion.

You may as well use your Canadian credit card, the transaction fee is the exact same.

Edit: 

https://www.bmo.com/home/personal/banking/rates/foreign-exchange

http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?From=USD&To=CAD

Note the discrepancy.


----------



## ABCanada

Cadaverous Pallor said:


> What's the advantage of having an American credit card? When you pay it off, does your bank not charge you a foreign transaction fee regardless?
> Why not just get a Canadian credit card with zero foreign transaction fee?


We use both.

If you are going to pay it off with CDN $ we have found the no FX fee card makes the most sense. The exchange rate is better than the banks give you. (We even find it better for getting foreign cash. We put cash on the card and get a cash advance at an ATM when we arrive rather than getting foreign currency from the bank. The exchange rate is better.)

The USD card makes sense when you have a USD bank account and either funds coming in in USD or convert when there is a good rate.

The no FX fee cards also offer points or cash back. Our USD card does not.


----------



## ottawamom

I have a US$ CC with BMO as well as a US $ savings account.  When I charge to my US CC it is paid with US cash I already have on hand in my US Savings account. I am charged $1 for a transfer to make the payment or $4 to withdraw cash.  The advantage I see to this setup is that I choose when to convert money from Canadian to US $.  Yes I will end up paying 1.5-2.5% fee to do so but I only convert when the overall rate is acceptable. If you watch the exchange rates and have cash on hand to convert and have sit in a US$ account the overall savings can be significant.


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

ottawamom said:


> I have a US$ CC with BMO as well as a US $ savings account.  When I charge to my US CC it is paid with US cash I already have on hand in my US Savings account. I am charged $1 for a transfer to make the payment or $4 to withdraw cash.  The advantage I see to this setup is that I choose when to convert money from Canadian to US $.  Yes I will end up paying 1.5-2.5% fee to do so but I only convert when the overall rate is acceptable. If you watch the exchange rates and have cash on hand to convert and have sit in a US$ account the overall savings can be significant.



Ya the USD credit card definitely makes sense with the USD savings account.


----------



## AngelDisney

Cadaverous Pallor said:


> What's the advantage of having an American credit card? When you pay it off, does your bank not charge you a foreign transaction fee regardless?
> Why not just get a Canadian credit card with zero foreign transaction fee?





Cadaverous Pallor said:


> Ya the USD credit card definitely makes sense with the USD savings account.



We use a USD credit card and also have USD on hand in a savings account. We buy USD when exchange rate is good. The fund is for travel and investment in USD.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I am about to buy Disneyland tickets under the CDN discount and am considering adding a 5-day base ticket to WDW for me to use at Dopey 2018. The Disneyland tickets expire at the end of 2017 and I would be headed to WDW in January 2018.

I do not see on the website where it says, as has been quoted in this thread multiple times, that the tickets are for use in 2017 and beyond. Neither do I see an expiration date like the Disneyland ones, but can someone link or post a screenshot of where it says on the website that these tickets will be good in 2018?


----------



## Donald - my hero

nervous1sttimer said:


> I am about to buy Disneyland tickets under the CDN discount and am considering adding a 5-day base ticket to WDW for me to use at Dopey 2018. The Disneyland tickets expire at the end of 2017 and I would be headed to WDW in January 2018.
> 
> I do not see on the website where it says, as has been quoted in this thread multiple times, that the tickets are for use in 2017 and beyond. Neither do I see an expiration date like the Disneyland ones, but can someone link or post a screenshot of where it says on the website that these tickets will be good in 2018?


*This screen shot i took from the section "special offers"*
**


----------



## gastonismyman

momof2gr8kids said:


> I just received a code to pick up my tickets at Will Call - didn't get anything shipped here.  They linked to MDE automatically.  I will see when I check in Jan 1 if they take our info then, however I will probably still bring ID to the park Jan 2 just in case. Will post later that day and let you know how it worked out.



Can you tell us how it worked out?


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Donald - my hero said:


> *This screen shot i took from the section "special offers"*
> *View attachment 214249*


Thanks!


----------



## lizabu

I thought I would tell you all about my experience with the 25% off tickets. I was logged into my Disney experience when I purchased them and I was able to link them to each person. I made fast pass + arrangements at 60 days, no problem. Our first day at Disney we visited Disney springs. Guest services was extremely busy and had a 90 minute wait however they let me put my name on the list and we went off the eat and shop and enjoy ourselves. When I came back they said there were 8 people ahead of me but I can wait inside. In just a few minutes a CM called my name. I explained that I was here to pick up my tickets. I gave her my family's and my passports and my email address and she was able to find my daughter and my tickets. My sister has her own my Disney experience account and once I gave her my sisters email address she could find her ticket too. The CM gave me the plastic RFID tickets you usually get. My family was still sitting in the restaurant and the CM never asked to see anyone else in my party. I never got a voucher that I am aware of. There was a confirmation email that may have had a bar code but I never printed it or brought it with me. I had my cellphone with me and could've logged into MDE if asked to show her the tickets but she never needed me to.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for sharing your experience.  It's good to know it was easy and straight forward.  I take it your plastic (actual) tickets were automatically linked with your MDE when you went in to redeem your email vouchers (ie the ticket # was now associated with each person).


----------



## lizabu

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.  It's good to know it was easy and straight forward.  I take it your plastic (actual) tickets were automatically linked with your MDE when you went in to redeem your email vouchers (ie the ticket # was now associated with each person).


Yes that's correct. I bought brand new magic bands this trip and linked them to MDE. I brought the tickets along just in case but our first park day we easily gained entry with just our magic bands.


----------



## lisaviolet

Just back. My tickets were linked to my MDE. I had the plastic cards as well. Used the tickets the first time at an Epcot entry, scanning through with our magic bands. Entry was denied (I simply forgot about the tickets/passports!) and we were asked/told to show our passports at the ticket window at the front (note not Guest Relations). It was quick and went right back through the entry area.

I also inquired about bridging to an AP (DVC discounted one). I was given a price of over $300 --- $330? can't remember the exact price (had 10 day hoppers). I didn't upgrade.

____________________________________________

OT, but have been many times during Christmas/NYE and thought numbers were way down. And the weather was insanely perfect as well. So it did make me wonder.

There was one night at an Epcot EMHs that it was like a personal park experience.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My questions pertain to *Disneyland.*

1)  If you purchased tickets to Disneyland, how was your experience receiving the voucher via e-mail?  Did it only take a few hours to arrive, or did it actually take a full day or more?

2)  Here's the harder question...  I am a Canadian citizen.  Do I have to purchase these while I'm in Canada, or can I purchase these while I'm in Los Angeles, before we travel to Anaheim?  We fly out on Jan 28th but will not be going to Anaheim until the 31st or Feb 1st.  There's a possibility I may receive a phone call to come home early (instead of Feb 4th as planned), so I'd like to purchase the tickets closer to our actual visit..

At the moment I would have to print the vouchers out, which I'm sure wouldn't be a problem at the hotel.  My smartphone (iPhone 4) is too old and the app refuses to install.  I'm looking into a new one but might not have one within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

gastonismyman said:


> Can you tell us how it worked out?



Scroll back - I posted on Jan. 2.   And Ottawamom, I was the only one with a Canadian Resident Ticket, the others had the AM tickets redeemed before the special AM offer for Canadian Residents.  So not sure how it would work out for everyone in the group. Honestly, I'd just take all IDs.  As we've all learned throughout the years, it always depends on who you get at the ticket booth how things work out.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> My questions pertain to *Disneyland.*
> 
> 1)  If you purchased tickets to Disneyland, how was your experience receiving the voucher via e-mail?  Did it only take a few hours to arrive, or did it actually take a full day or more?
> 
> 2)  Here's the harder question...  I am a Canadian citizen.  Do I have to purchase these while I'm in Canada, or can I purchase these while I'm in Los Angeles, before we travel to Anaheim?  We fly out on Jan 28th but will not be going to Anaheim until the 31st or Feb 1st.  There's a possibility I may receive a phone call to come home early (instead of Feb 4th as planned), so I'd like to purchase the tickets closer to our actual visit..
> 
> At the moment I would have to print the vouchers out, which I'm sure wouldn't be a problem at the hotel.  My smartphone (iPhone 4) is too old and the app refuses to install.  I'm looking into a new one but might not have one within the next 2 weeks.



The voucher via e-mail came through within minutes (just like all other Disney confirmations). I used it with Disney World but I can't imagine Disneyland being any different.

The beauty of an email confirmation is that no one knows where you are in the world when you receive it.  I can't imagine that there would be any issue with purchasing your tickets closer to the actual date.  You just need to be a Canadian Resident to take advantage of the offer.

Just thought of one issue.  You may have difficulty getting access to the Canadiian offer.  When I was in Florida and logged on it sent me to the American website not the Canadian one.  You should be able to force it to go to the Canadian site by logging in to the Canadian site directly.  Just make note of the address before you leave or save the web page on your phone.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> The voucher via e-mail came through within minutes (just like all other Disney confirmations). I used it with Disney World but I can't imagine Disneyland being any different.
> 
> The beauty of an email confirmation is that no one knows where you are in the world when you receive it.  I can't imagine that there would be any issue with purchasing your tickets closer to the actual date.  You just need to be a Canadian Resident to take advantage of the offer.
> 
> Just thought of one issue.  You may have difficulty getting access to the Canadiian offer.  When I was in Florida and logged on it sent me to the American website not the Canadian one.  You should be able to force it to go to the Canadian site by logging in to the Canadian site directly.  Just make note of the address before you leave or save the web page on your phone.



Thanks for your reply!  The Disney site says it can take 24 hours for the e-mail to arrive, which is why I am wondering about people's actual experiences.  I'm glad to hear you received yours quickly.

How would I know if I'm on the Canadian versus American website?  Is the offer is only listed on the CAN website?  The reason I wondered if I could still purchase these while I'm in LA is because some websites detect the IP address you are using and direct/force you to a particular page.  Like Target.  Target these days will NOT let me access target.com.  It forces me to visit intl.target.com.  Which frankly ticks me off big time.  I can't browse their website before a cross-border trip unless I use a VPN and make it look like I'm already in the States.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks for your reply!  The Disney site says it can take 24 hours for the e-mail to arrive, which is why I am wondering about people's actual experiences.  I'm glad to hear you received yours quickly.
> 
> How would I know if I'm on the Canadian versus American website?  Is the offer is only listed on the CAN website?  The reason I wondered if I could still purchase these while I'm in LA is because some websites detect the IP address you are using and direct/force you to a particular page.  Like Target.  Target these days will NOT let me access target.com.  It forces me to visit intl.target.com.  Which frankly ticks me off big time.  I can't browse their website before a cross-border trip unless I use a VPN and make it look like I'm already in the States.



Try asking someone (who's currently in the US) on one of the Theme Parks And Strategies Board if they can see the Canadian Ticket offer if they were to purchase tickets.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks for your reply!  The Disney site says it can take 24 hours for the e-mail to arrive, which is why I am wondering about people's actual experiences.  I'm glad to hear you received yours quickly.
> 
> How would I know if I'm on the Canadian versus American website?  Is the offer is only listed on the CAN website?  The reason I wondered if I could still purchase these while I'm in LA is because some websites detect the IP address you are using and direct/force you to a particular page.  Like Target.  Target these days will NOT let me access target.com.  It forces me to visit intl.target.com.  Which frankly ticks me off big time.  I can't browse their website before a cross-border trip unless I use a VPN and make it look like I'm already in the States.





ottawamom said:


> Try asking someone (who's currently in the US) on one of the Theme Parks And Strategies Board if they can see the Canadian Ticket offer if they were to purchase tickets.



*I was already chatting with a close friend and asking her to do just that @ottawamom and nope this is what she sees*
*  DO you have anyone who will still be home that you would trust to go on-line to your MDE account, buy the tickets and then forward the e-mail to you? This might be the only work-around to get the Canadian pricing.*

* As an aside to this conversation: The last time we were in Disney my Kindle did a forced update (NOT impressed) and when we got home nothing worked --- I ended up needing to change my settings so that it will forever be an American device. Whenever i access the Disney site and look at pricing I get a warning pop up that the rates are for Canadians only but i still can't make it give me US pricing for packages so the site obviously recognizes I'm in Canada. *


----------



## nicynot

Hey all! Just back a month ago from my last wdw trio, and already trying to go back hahaha. So my plan is to wait until all these new lands are open. Star Wars, Toystory, avatar, and rol is in full swing!!! I am seriously considering getting 8day with park hoppers. Also considering renting dvc points. Can anybody think of things I need to consider for this to work, or not work. Probably going to be a late 2018 trip or 2019 trip


Thanks


----------



## lizabu

nicynot said:


> Hey all! Just back a month ago from my last wdw trio, and already trying to go back hahaha. So my plan is to wait until all these new lands are open. Star Wars, Toystory, avatar, and rol is in full swing!!! I am seriously considering getting 8day with park hoppers. Also considering renting dvc points. Can anybody think of things I need to consider for this to work, or not work. Probably going to be a late 2018 trip or 2019 trip
> 
> 
> Thanks


I can't think of a reason why it won't work. We're just back (6 days ago) and while I don't have the next trip planned yet it's inevitable that we will be back. I plan to buy more Disney tickets at 25% off before the sale is over and we will save them until next time.


----------



## dioxide45

nicynot said:


> Hey all! Just back a month ago from my last wdw trio, and already trying to go back hahaha. So my plan is to wait until all these new lands are open. Star Wars, Toystory, avatar, and rol is in full swing!!! I am seriously considering getting 8day with park hoppers. Also considering renting dvc points. Can anybody think of things I need to consider for this to work, or not work. Probably going to be a late 2018 trip or 2019 trip
> 
> 
> Thanks


Shouldn't be an issue as long as you can use all eight days in a 14 day period.


----------



## kuzco-like

I just started a new post about this. Just got the email today. Sorry. I didn't see this thread.


----------



## cantwaitfordis

Has anyone been able to book a package with the 25% off tickets looking at doing a dining package with 2 night resort. Did you have to pay in full or just a deposit. I'm planning on calling today but I was curious


----------



## Frozen2014

ottawamom said:


> The voucher via e-mail came through within minutes (just like all other Disney confirmations). I used it with Disney World but I can't imagine Disneyland being any different.
> 
> The beauty of an email confirmation is that no one knows where you are in the world when you receive it.  I can't imagine that there would be any issue with purchasing your tickets closer to the actual date.  You just need to be a Canadian Resident to take advantage of the offer.
> 
> Just thought of one issue.  You may have difficulty getting access to the Canadiian offer.  When I was in Florida and logged on it sent me to the American website not the Canadian one.  You should be able to force it to go to the Canadian site by logging in to the Canadian site directly.  Just make note of the address before you leave or save the web page on your phone.



I bought Disneyland tickets last week with Canadian discount and also got the email right away.  I was on the American Disneyland website (I think...the disneyland.disney.go.com), but there was a radio button with one option for regular tickets and the other for Canadian discount.  So I selected Canadian discount and went from there.


----------



## 101Pongo

Is there a special 'Will Call' window at TTC or do we use any ticket window?


----------



## juniorbugman

Can you call Disneyland for the Canadian offer or do you have to purchase them online?   I had asked for them when I booked my Disneyland hotel but I don't think she processed it correctly since I haven't received any emails for my tickets.  I think I might have to call them and check on this as I don't want to get to Disneyland and not have tickets plus my sister now wants to upgrade to the park hoppers so I guess it is a good thing that the tickets probably weren't purchased.


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> Can you call Disneyland for the Canadian offer or do you have to purchase them online?   I had asked for them when I booked my Disneyland hotel but I don't think she processed it correctly since I haven't received any emails for my tickets.  I think I might have to call them and check on this as I don't want to get to Disneyland and not have tickets plus my sister now wants to upgrade to the park hoppers so I guess it is a good thing that the tickets probably weren't purchased.



I am not sure about the DLR tickets but for the WDW tickets, the discount applies to park hopper too. It's best to call and ask. Pixie dust!


----------



## ngm

Yay!  My original plan was 3 days in Disney, then it turns out that the way flights worked out it was cheaper to add a day, plus the Canadian deal meant the 4-day ticket was cheaper than the 3-day (non discounted), so that was a no-brainer.  Then I just realized we get in early afternoon on our first day (which wasn't going to be a park day) and it's only $35 to add an extra day for all 3 of us, so now what was my 3-day Disney trip is now a 5-day trip!   

(The first CM I spoke to thought that I wouldn't be able to upgrade my 4-day to a 5-day until I was there in person, but she passed me through to someone else who did it for me).


----------



## jc2003

We bought our 5-day Canadian resident park passes through Airmiles and received the exchange certificates in the mail today. We are staying off property and I wondered if anyone had any issues with Fastpasses being linked to their hard card park passes when they pick them up at the parks? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> I am not sure about the DLR tickets but for the WDW tickets, the discount applies to park hopper too. It's best to call and ask. Pixie dust!


Hi - I called Disneyland and the correct parkhoppers have been added to my account and she says I am good to go - just show passport at front desk when I pick them up.


----------



## mbvisitor

Has anyone tried exchanging their vouchers at the hotel front desk yet?


----------



## Disney_Mama

No expiration on the passes so i bought 8, 4 day passes.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Disney_Mama said:


> No expiration on the passes so i bought 8, 4 day passes.


I wish I had some extra cash kicking around to stock up for another trip.  I don't anticipate our dollar is going to get so much better in the next few years, so I'm hoping this promo comes around again!


----------



## Disney_Mama

My husband thought I was nuts....  But I know he will be happy once we are there and they are already paid for.


----------



## Frozen2014

Disney_Mama said:


> No expiration on the passes so i bought 8, 4 day passes.



That's awesome!  It's funny how Disney World has no expiry, but Disneyland does expire. First usage must be by Dec 31, 2017.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Frozen2014 said:


> That's awesome!  It's funny how Disney World has no expiry, but Disneyland does expire. First usage must be by Dec 31, 2017.



I read the information about the deal twice just to make sure I was reading it right.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When you buy the tickets on the WDW website, are they an emailed voucher or do you they mail you a paper voucher?


----------



## RevKjb

momof2gr8kids said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/multi-day-tickets/
> 
> Anyone else notice this on Disney site?  Looks like 25% off tickets for 4 or more days! For puchase until Feb 28 2017 but looks like for use beyond. From what I read on the site anyways.



This is an excellent deal esp. if staying offsite.  With 4 of us and the exchange, it will be worth.  Although following a friends lead, we may get 3 four day and one AP for the MMaker and parking.


----------



## Disney_Mama

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> When you buy the tickets on the WDW website, are they an emailed voucher or do you they mail you a paper voucher?



I got and email confirmation and I will pick them up at one of the guest services at a park or Disney Springs.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney_Mama said:


> I got and email confirmation and I will pick them up at one of the guest services at a park or Disney Springs.



ok thank you


----------



## Cruisinskier

mbvisitor said:


> Has anyone tried exchanging their vouchers at the hotel front desk yet?


Yes we did pick up our bands, etc at the front desk of AoA back on Dec 28.    They really didn't have any details of the CDN discount and said our tickets were attached to our bands, however we did arrive very late so not sure the A team was working then....   The next morning at our first park (Animal Kingdom), our bands would not work for entrance until we went into the Customer Service office and they got us set up properly.  So no the tickets are not set up on the Bands but we also were not given specific "exchange certificates" either.  They just sorted it out in Customer Service and only asked for Canadian residency for one of the 6 in our party (we all had proof).  After a 5 minute delay, we were good to go....


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cruisinskier said:


> Yes we did pick up our bands, etc at the front desk of AoA back on Dec 28.    They really didn't have any details of the CDN discount and said our tickets were attached to our bands, however we did arrive very late so not sure the A team was working then....   The next morning at our first park (Animal Kingdom), our bands would not work for entrance until we went into the Customer Service office and they got us set up properly.  So no the tickets are not set up on the Bands but we also were not given specific "exchange certificates" either.  They just sorted it out in Customer Service and only asked for Canadian residency for one of the 6 in our party (we all had proof).  After a 5 minute delay, we were good to go....



*Did you buy the tickets as separate purchase or as a resort package?? Just curious if our kids will need to take their passports when they hit up their first park since they did a package but we know the ticket component we discounted.*


----------



## Cruisinskier

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you buy the tickets as separate purchase or as a resort package?? Just curious if our kids will need to take their passports when they hit up their first park since they did a package but we know the ticket component we discounted.*


We bought them as a resort package where we then discounted the tickets.  Sounds like exactly how your kids have done it.
Jerry


----------



## Amycella78

Hi all,

I just wanted to share my experience. I just got back from a one week stay at ASM because I know I was most concerned about the actual 'redemption' component of this promotion. I had purchased the discounted Canadian tickets through the Disney website (5 day base ticket) and had the exchange certificate mailed to me.

We landed on Saturday January 14 and we headed over to Disney Springs Guest Relations to link our exchange certificates officially. I traveled with a large party, some of us had our passports and some only had our driver's license with us when we finally made it over to Disney Springs. I had even forgotten to bring the certificates with me.

When we arrived at Disney Springs we were told that there were 15 groups ahead of us, that ended up being a 20-30 minute wait. A cast member came out to the porch area where we were waiting, looked at our id, took our magic bands and less than 2 minutes later brought it back out to us with an all clear! She didn't even need the certificates! Nor did she care what form of ID we had with us! It was easy-peasy, I stressed over nothing! So I thought I would let anyone who is like me and is concerned about what to do when you get there, that the process is painless!


----------



## MegaSilver

Just want to recap my experience with this discount. We ordered these over the phone, and the agent added the tickets to our account immediately. A few days later we received a UPS envelope with plastic cards to transfer our tickets from. We were able to book our Fast passes at 60 days. 

When we arrived at the parks, we brought our passports with us as well as the green cards mailed too us. We hit Epcot first, and I first lined up at Guest Relations, where the line was at least 20 people deep and not moving. After about 10 minutes of not moving, I advised my wife to try to get into the park and see what happened. She was denied entry. The cast member told her to go to Guest Relations, or a ticket booth. Since the ticket booths had no lineup, we moved over to the ticket booth and just had to scan our Magicbands and show our passports. No need for the green plastic cards mailed to us.

After that, no problems at all


----------



## Sailormoon2

Thanks to @MegaSilver  and @Amycella78  for those great updates!! Has anyone yet used the discounted AM vouchers? I wonder if once we link those to our MyMagic accounts (and subsequently our magic bands) if it will be this easy to gain admittance?


----------



## sunny_sc

When you purchase these, do you get something emailed to you? Or is it mailed to your home address in Canada? 

It sounds like showing your passport is sufficient for adults. Is there any ID required for kids?


----------



## mbvisitor

Thanks for all your replies. 
Sounds like getting the park tix can't be exchanged at the resort.  I anticipate arriving late and hitting up an EMH for my first park day, so I was really hoping I could get things squared away at the resort.


----------



## Silvermist999

Has anyone added park hoppers to their discounted WDW base tickets?
If so, what is the process to do this?  Is this done at Disney Springs to exchange the green card for actual tickets? And what's the extra cost?

I redeemed air miles for tickets, but they are just the discounted base tickets.


----------



## mankle30

My wife and I actually did add park hoppers but we bought our package through the Disney site. It was easy to manage all of our tickets plus ADRs and FP+.


----------



## starvenger

So I just bought the basic 4-day tickets (Three 10+ and one 3-9) and rather than have them "sit" at will call for at least a year I had them mailed to my brother in Cali so he can bring them up... where it will sit in my office until at least 2018. Website doesn't seem to have an issue with this, and I don't expect any issues, but I'll let y'all know if I get any emails saying otherwise.


----------



## Amycella78

mbvisitor said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> Sounds like getting the park tix can't be exchanged at the resort.  I anticipate arriving late and hitting up an EMH for my first park day, so I was really hoping I could get things squared away at the resort.



Only Disney Springs Guest Relations or the Ticket and Transportation Center or so I was told at the front desk.


----------



## Hockeychic

Hey there.

I am a little confused by some of what I read here and maybe I am just mixing up posts.

My scenario is I am going in Jan 2018.  I already have a room booked through Rundisney with my race registration.   I was going to purchase my tickets through the deal as it looks like a good savings for me.     My big worry is fast passes.  Will I note be given a ticket or reservation number to link on my Disney account so I can still make my FP ressies at the 60 day mark and thus linked to my magic bands?  Therefore no need to go to guest services anywhere?     Will they not be linked to my magic bands?  I don't ever carry anything to the parks so don't want to have to carry a ticket around.    Help please.

I am sure this has been answered somewhere but now I am a bit concerned I will have to wait to make FP and waste time standing in another line to get my tickets.  

Thank you


----------



## ottawamom

Not to worry you will be able to make FP ressies at 60 days.  If you call Disney to purchase your tickets they will Magically appear in your MDE.  You will get an email which contains a barcode as proof (for "Will Call" later) If you order them through CAA or Airmiles you will need to link a voucher you will receive to your MDE.

Either way it is my understanding that you will need to go to "Will Call" or Customer Service at Disney Springs before you enter the park and prove your Canadian residency. They will give you a plastic card (for backup) and link this card to your MB.  Once that is done you can leave all your paperwork in the room and travel light and easy.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Hockeychic as I understand you link the code to your MDE to make FPs but that your magic bands with those FPs won't be activated until you present your ID and possibly voucher.


----------



## lizabu

ottawamom said:


> Not to worry you will be able to make FP ressies at 60 days.  If you call Disney to purchase your tickets they will Magically appear in your MDE.  You will get an email which contains a barcode as proof (for "Will Call" later) If you order them through CAA or Airmiles you will need to link a voucher you will receive to your MDE.
> 
> Either way it is my understanding that you will need to go to "Will Call" or Customer Service at Disney Springs before you enter the park and prove your Canadian residency. They will give you a plastic card (for backup) and link this card to your MB.  Once that is done you can leave all your paperwork in the room and travel light and easy.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.


Yup 100% correct


----------



## Donald - my hero

* First hand information gang! Our 4 adult children booked a package with the current stay play and dine that included the 25% discounted tickets -- did NOT buy them separately.*
*Daughter & her wife:stopped at Guest Services in DS and showed their passports, scanned their Magic Bands and were told they were good to go. Entered EPCOT next day no problems*
*Son & his wife: stopped at Guest Services but only had licenses and they were NOT acceptable to the CM. Showed up at EPCOT to get the tickets validated and the entire system was down today (made keeping track of FP and ADRs a tad difficult!) so they were given passes for priority entrance to any park once they finally do get their ID validated.*


----------



## Disney_Mama

So I bought 8, 4 day passes.  Total $2076 US.  With the conversion it was $2800 CDN.  YUCK!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Disney_Mama said:


> So I bought 8, 4 day passes.  Total $2076 US.  With the conversion it was $2800 CDN.  YUCK!


Well


Disney_Mama said:


> So I bought 8, 4 day passes.  Total $2076 US.  With the conversion it was $2800 CDN.  YUCK!


To make you feel better calculate what you would have paid in Canadian $$ if you bought them at regular price! lol


----------



## Mollygirl21

Can I activate the Cdn discounted pass at the park without entering the park? I would rather take care of it the day we arrive than be delayed going into the park on our first morning.

We are staying at WL so I'm thinking a quick boat ride to MK would take care of activation as long as we don't need to use a park ticket to get to the place where they are activated.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mollygirl21 said:


> Can I activate the Cdn discounted pass at the park without entering the park? I would rather take care of it the day we arrive than be delayed going into the park on our first morning.
> 
> We are staying at WL so I'm thinking a quick boat ride to MK would take care of activation as long as we don't need to use a park ticket to get to the place where they are activated.


*Yes you can, our kids activated them in DS the day before the went to EPCOT. You can go to any Guest Services location. *


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hi everyone. Just had a few questions before we go ahead and buy our tickets.

We're planning a March 2018 trip, these tickets will definitely be good for that, right? Is it in writing somewhere from Disney that they don't expire until they are actually used like regular tickets? Also, we were going to go to CAA to buy the tickets since we'll be renting DVC points not booking through Disney, is that still possible? The woman on the phone from CAA didn't seem to know what we were talking about, but maybe once we go down there they will.  Finally, we'll be staying at BLT (hopefully), so our best plan is to walk over to MK and activate our tickets right? Or do we need to go somewhere else to do that? I can't picture where GS is at MK.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hi everyone. Just had a few questions before we go ahead and buy our tickets.
> 
> We're planning a March 2018 trip, these tickets will definitely be good for that, right? Is it in writing somewhere from Disney that they don't expire until they are actually used like regular tickets? Also, we were going to go to CAA to buy the tickets since we'll be renting DVC points not booking through Disney, is that still possible? The woman on the phone from CAA didn't seem to know what we were talking about, but maybe once we go down there they will.  Finally, we'll be staying at BLT (hopefully), so our best plan is to walk over to MK and activate our tickets right? Or do we need to go somewhere else to do that? I can't picture where GS is at MK.


*Yes, the tickets are non-refundable until activated upon entering a park, then the 14 day usage kicks in*
**
*Yes, several DIS-ers have reported buying these tickets at their CAA locations and receiving the same exchange certificates*
*When you walk along the pathway from the Contemporary to the MK you will come to the Will Call window on your right-hand side just before the bag check area.*
*Go to this awesome thread that ROBO has created with maps*
*Post #2 you want #9*


----------



## CanadianPaco

ottawamom said:


> Not to worry you will be able to make FP ressies at 60 days.  If you call Disney to purchase your tickets they will Magically appear in your MDE..


So true - it was magical! I ordered my online on the Disney site and within minutes, they were linked! So easy!


----------



## mshanson3121

IF I buy these, would I be able to upgrade to a free dining package such as what is often offered in fall or no?


----------



## ottawamom

mshanson3121 said:


> IF I buy these, would I be able to upgrade to a free dining package such as what is often offered in fall or no?



Unless things change, the answer to that is No.  Disney usually requires that you pay rack rate for the room and full price for the required tickets used to qualify for a free dining pormotion.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Just stopping by with a FP booking *Alert* for those who have purchased the Canadian Resident Tickets for 8+ days *and* who will be staying *offsite*:

~ There is a coding error that is only allowing 7 days of FP booking.
~ Disney IT/Ticketing is working on correcting the error.
~ If you experience the FP booking problem, please see this thread:
Can't book fastpass day8-10


----------



## pigletto

hiroMYhero said:


> Just stopping by with a FP booking *Alert* for those who have purchased the Canadian Resident Tickets for 8+ days *and* who will be staying *offsite*:
> 
> ~ There is a coding error that is only allowing 7 days of FP booking.
> ~ Disney IT/Ticketing is working on correcting the error.
> ~ If you experience the FP booking problem, please see this thread:
> Can't book fastpass day8-10


Thank you for the warning .


----------



## Theta

Did I read correctly, that if I call CAA, I can purchase through them without assigning names to the tickets?


----------



## ottawamom

That's correct.  Even if you did purchase them through Disney and assigned them to people in your MDE you can always reassign them until they are used once.


----------



## Canadian Disney

Have there been any other deals like this for Canadians in recent years? Going to buy tickets for our trip in 2017 but wondering if I should buy for 2018.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Canadian Disney said:


> Have there been any other deals like this for Canadians in recent years? Going to buy tickets for our trip in 2017 but wondering if I should buy for 2018.


*It's been a very long time, but they did once offer an At-Par package (about what this ticket discount works out to). If you're even considering going again and you can afford to have the cash tied up in tickets i would suggest buying them *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's been a very long time, but they did once offer an At-Par package (about what this ticket discount works out to). If you're even considering going again and you can afford to have the cash tied up in tickets i would suggest buying them *


I agree.  If you know that for sure you will use the tickets at some point in the future then buy them now.


----------



## Seoulbro

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's been a very long time, but they did once offer an At-Par package (about what this ticket discount works out to). If you're even considering going again and you can afford to have the cash tied up in tickets i would suggest buying them *


I plan on going in 2019/2020.  Is there anything that could happen that would make these tickets useless or not as good as a deal? Like a tiered ticket system, or doing away with the water park option? (I plan on getting that as well).  Is this a good investment if I know Im going again in the next 3-5 years?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Seoulbro said:


> I plan on going in 2019/2020.  Is there anything that could happen that would make these tickets useless or not as good as a deal? Like a tiered ticket system, or doing away with the water park option? (I plan on getting that as well).  Is this a good investment if I know Im going again in the next 3-5 years?


*The tickets will always be good -- Disney honours ticket media, still some non-expiring ones kicking around that people are using up, they won't expire or devalue. If you buy a 5 day PH with the water park option (just picking an example out of the blue) it will always be worth a 5 day PH with the water park option.*

*There's no question that it's a good deal, it's essentially at Par and the prices go up every year, this will lock you in at the price you paid. If you can afford it i would buy them.*


----------



## marisabuzz

I'm planning on buying these tickets for our March break trip and we also have a trip planned for Christmas this year. Would it be worth it to add Ph and WPM? I've never been to Florida during these times so I don't know if it would be too cold to swim. DH seems to think that we are used to swimming in 25C weather (I never remember what that feels like...I know what 0C feels like). Would it be a waste? If we don't do waterparks there would be no point for us to park hop.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marisabuzz said:


> I'm planning on buying these tickets for our March break trip and we also have a trip planned for Christmas this year. Would it be worth it to add Ph and WPM? I've never been to Florida during these times so I don't know if it would be too cold to swim. DH seems to think that we are used to swimming in 25C weather (I never remember what that feels like...I know what 0C feels like). Would it be a waste? If we don't do watermarks there would be no point for us to park hop.


This will be the third year in a row for us to visit during March break. I've been other times in March as well. The weather is usually very nice and we spend a fair amount of time at the pool. So the water parks  are an option.  At Christmas its iffy. Some years the weather is cold even for us northerners and other times it's hot.  

Park hopping has nothing at all to do with water parks. You can't hop from a water park to a theme park(or vs versa) if that's what you meant by not going to a water park would be a waste of a hopper. You can purchase the water park add on alone or the hopper add on alone or add them as a combo.


----------



## marisabuzz

dancin Disney style said:


> This will be the third year in a row for us to visit during March break. I've been other times in March as well. The weather is usually very nice and we spend a fair amount of time at the pool. So the water parks  are an option.  At Christmas its iffy. Some years the weather is cold even for us northerners and other times it's hot.
> 
> Park hopping has nothing at all to do with water parks. You can't hop from a water park to a theme park(or vs versa) if that's what you meant by not going to a water park would be a waste of a hopper. You can purchase the water park add on alone or the hopper add on alone or add them as a combo.



Thanks for the info. WPM it is then (at least for our March trip).

AND SERIOUSLY OMG...I always thought that with WPM it was considered hopping to go from wp to park. I'm a fool.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marisabuzz said:


> Thanks for the info. WPM it is then (at least for our March trip).
> 
> AND SERIOUSLY OMG...I always thought that with WPM it was considered hopping to go from wp to park. I'm a fool.


You're not alone in that hopper thinking. Many people misunderstand that.  You can visit both a water park and theme park on the same day but it is two separate admissions. 

Since you can add those options at any time just wait until you are there and know that you will actually use it.


----------



## jaceraden

Theta said:


> Did I read correctly, that if I call CAA, I can purchase through them without assigning names to the tickets?



Yup. I bought mine yesterday and the only name attached to those tickets right now is mine.


----------



## Theta

jaceraden said:


> Yup. I bought mine yesterday and the only name attached to those tickets right now is mine.




Thanks!

Also, I plan to upgrade my ticket to an annual pass.  So is it better to purchase a 4 day ticket or a 10 day ticket to get the most bang for my buck?


----------



## marisabuzz

dancin Disney style said:


> You're not alone in that hopper thinking. Many people misunderstand that.  You can visit both a water park and theme park on the same day but it is two separate admissions.
> 
> Since you can add those options at any time just wait until you are there and know that you will actually use it.



I think every time I consider adding WPM I read the fine print and it doesn't clearly specifies that. That's why I erred on the side of caution when it came to that.

Anyway, we are taking your advice and we'll consider adding WPM after we arrive. We don't know what the weather will be like (although I trust your judgment) and we don't even know if we'll have enough time for WP for our short trip. I bought the passes last night and started planning fast passes so waterpark time is looking pretty slim.


----------



## Tucker16

Well I finally bit the bullet and bought 3 passes for us!! I just couldn't wait any longer on the dollar. I know it's been going up the last few days so I figured I better before time is up. With my luck it will go up more! lol  Only a couple of weeks left for the deal too....Now I can relax and wait for the room discounts for the fall!!


----------



## Seoulbro

I did the same.  Bought 4 seven day passes with park hopper and waterpark option.  I called Disney and asked about all worst case scenarios (Tiered ticket system, addition of new parks, anything you can think of) and I was told these tickets will always be honoured.  Prices are going to go up soon I was told, and will only get more expensive as the years go on and the attractions and lands increase.We plan on going around 2020, so I am sure ticket prices will be pricey then.  Now if I can save enough from now until then for a 1 week at Beach Club and a week at another resort, then our dream vacation will finally be a reality!


----------



## jaceraden

Theta said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, I plan to upgrade my ticket to an annual pass.  So is it better to purchase a 4 day ticket or a 10 day ticket to get the most bang for my buck?



You're quite welcome. I received my 7 exchange certificate cards today and added them to MDE since I had a trip planned. Easy peasy. 

I'm sorry but I don't know anything about APs. I just didn't want to ignore you.


----------



## hdrolfe

I plan on buying 7 day PH for my son and I to go this August, though I'm wondering if I should wait and hope for free dining... but of course I wouldn't be able to get the tickets at the discount if I wait. I guess I'll hope for a room discount.


----------



## PavedParadise

I was planning to purchase 2 3-day passes, but seeing as the 4-day Canadian special is cheaper I will probably get that instead. Will Disney let me spend two days of passes in one day, instead of purchasing a park hopper?


----------



## Scar1199

PavedParadise said:


> I was planning to purchase 2 3-day passes, but seeing as the 4-day Canadian special is cheaper I will probably get that instead. Will Disney let me spend two days of passes in one day, instead of purchasing a park hopper?



No, you can not use 2 days to enter 2 parks in 1 day. The only way to enter 2 or more parks in the same day is to purchase the park hopper.


----------



## PavedParadise

Thank you! Could I add a park hopper to a single day while at a park?


----------



## Scar1199

PavedParadise said:


> Thank you! Could I add a park hopper to a single day while at a park?



Adding the park hopper is the same price whether you add it for 1 day or 4 days. I think it's around $79. If you know you're going to add it you may as well get it for the whole trip.


----------



## AngelDisney

PavedParadise said:


> Thank you! Could I add a park hopper to a single day while at a park?



Park hopper is also 25% off for Canadians right now. It is an add-on option despite number of days on your tickets. It's the same price to add it to your tickets whether they are for one day or 10 days.


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> Park hopper is also 25% off for Canadians right now. It is an add-on option despite number of days on your tickets. It's the same price to add it to your tickets whether they are for one day or 10 days.



This is good to know!
I redeemed air miles for 3 of our base tickets. 
Does anyone know if I can add Park hoppers to these 3 tickets now to take advantage of the discount.  Our trip isn't till May.


----------



## jsebsirois

Hi everyone!

We used our discounted tickets two weeks ago for a great trip and we're now planning on going back in November, so we'll probably buy the canadian tickets again, but... what if Free Dining comes out? Do you think these tickets could be use or they have to be full price tickets?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Debbie

jsebsirois said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We used our discounted tickets two weeks ago for a great trip and we're now planning on going back in November, so we'll probably buy the canadian tickets again, but... what if Free Dining comes out? Do you think these tickets could be use or they have to be full price tickets?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Free dining requires a ticket purchase, so the answer to this question is that you'd not be able to use the discounted tickets.


----------



## ottawamom

Silvermist999 said:


> This is good to know!
> I redeemed air miles for 3 of our base tickets.
> Does anyone know if I can add Park hoppers to these 3 tickets now to take advantage of the discount.  Our trip isn't till May.



Unfortunately, you will have to wait until you are at Disney to add your park hoppers to your Airmiles tickets.


----------



## sheboz

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you buy the tickets as separate purchase or as a resort package?? Just curious if our kids will need to take their passports when they hit up their first park since they did a package but we know the ticket component we discounted.*


Donald my hero could you please message me. I would
Love some help crunching numbers for my family of 5. Thanks


----------



## candielips

I wanted to follow up and see if anyone has had any luck upgrading the 25% off tickets once they were at the park?  I am torn between getting DVC Annual passes or these discounted tickets.


----------



## Canooknic

We arrived yesterday (finally, a day late, after a cancelled flight ) and went to Epcot today.
When we checked in yesterday I confirmed that our tickets were activated & good to go and when we got to the gate today we scanned our bands and they weren't!!! We were the 5th group to scan, and by the time we'd sorted it all out at guest services we had to line up for another 25 minutes.....oooooh I was mad!!!!

So just a heads-up to swing by guest relations somewhere before hitting the parks!


----------



## Scar1199

Canooknic said:


> We arrived yesterday (finally, a day late, after a cancelled flight ) and went to Epcot today.
> When we checked in yesterday I confirmed that our tickets were activated & good to go and when we got to the gate today we scanned our bands and they weren't!!! We were the 5th group to scan, and by the time we'd sorted it all out at guest services we had to line up for another 25 minutes.....oooooh I was mad!!!!
> 
> So just a heads-up to swing by guest relations somewhere before hitting the parks!



From what I've read on here, if you purchased the discounted Canadian tix, before you try and enter a park you need to visit guest relations at Disney Springs or guest relations/ticket window at 1 of the 4 parks. If you don't do this first you'll be denied entry. They can't do anything for you at the resort during check in.


----------



## pigletto

It says on the exchange certificate I was sent that  you have to show a passport at one of the Guest Relations locations. So even if it's on your MDE account allowing you to make fastpass reservations, you still have to visit a guest relations to show that you qualify for the ticket with your passport.

Canooknic , thank you ,that's a  good reminder for others because nobody wants to stand in line at rope drop and then find out they can't get in yet. Sorry for your frustration.


----------



## CJK

A friend is going to Disney in January of 2018. Can she select 'will call' to buy her park tickets? Is there any concern picking up her park tickets a year from now? I wasn't sure if she'd be better getting the exchange certificates?


----------



## Canooknic

Scar1199 said:


> From what I've read on here, if you purchased the discounted Canadian tix, before you try and enter a park you need to visit guest relations at Disney Springs or guest relations/ticket window at 1 of the 4 parks. If you don't do this first you'll be denied entry. They can't do anything for you at the resort during check in.



That's what I thought too, and is why I checked when we checked in at the hotel, but I showed my ID at the desk and she said we were good to go the next morning 



pigletto said:


> It says on the exchange certificate I was sent that  you have to show a passport at one of the Guest Relations locations. So even if it's on your MDE account allowing you to make fastpass reservations, you still have to visit a guest relations to show that you qualify for the ticket with your passport.
> 
> Canooknic , thank you ,that's a  good reminder for others because nobody wants to stand in line at rope drop and then find out they can't get in yet. Sorry for your frustration.



We didn't receive an exchange certificate, the tickets were added to our existing reservation. It wasn't a huge inconvenience, we had a wonderful day and still managed to do everything we wanted to, just hope no one else gets wrong info like we did


----------



## jaceraden

Canooknic said:


> That's what I thought too, and is why I checked when we checked in at the hotel, but I showed my ID at the desk and she said we were good to go the next morning



Classic example of the CMs not having the correct information. You can ask the same question 20 times to 20 different CMs and get 20 different (and wrong) answers. Hard lesson to learn.


----------



## mab2012

I wish I knew how upgrades to these discount vouchers would be handled going forward.

Common consensus is that they can't/won't be bridged.  I recall a post upthread where someone upgraded a ticket and was given the 25% discount on the upgrade.  Great for now.  But what happens when the 25% off special ends?  If I buy (or redeem Air Miles for) a 5-day base ticket now, and want 7-day tickets, or hoppers, a couple of years from now, are they going to at least credit me for the non-discounted price at the time the tickets were purchased?  Or am I going to have to pay the difference between the discounted price when I purchased, and the non-discounted price at the time of the upgrade?  If the latter is true, there's no point at all in buying these tickets now and holding them, unless you are very sure you have the number of days and options you're going to want, since you'll lose the whole discount on any upgrade.

Anyone care to guess how this will work?

In my case, I have purchased 13-month APs for 3 of 4 family members.  I also have a 5-day base discounted ticket from Air Miles.  Trying to decide whether to hold onto that ticket and just buy another AP outright, or use the ticket and upgrade to the AP on site (after the discount has ended).  I assume I'll lose the discount on the AP upgrade (I think that's true on upgrades to APs even now), but if that ticket is going to be essentially non-upgradable anyway, I'm not sure it's worth holding it.  Also trying to decide whether to get another discounted 5-day ticket from Air Miles, or pick up a 2-day Universal ticket instead.  The Universal ticket is the better cost/point ratio at the moment.  I might even consider buying discounted tickets now for future use, but I'm not that confident that what I buy will fit my travel plans at the time.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Disneylover99

jsebsirois said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We used our discounted tickets two weeks ago for a great trip and we're now planning on going back in November, so we'll probably buy the canadian tickets again, but... what if Free Dining comes out? Do you think these tickets could be use or they have to be full price tickets?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would still by the discounted tickets now. If FD comes out for your dates, just get two day tickets added to your package for FD and save them for another time. Those two day tickets from your package can be price bridged.


----------



## Theta

mab2012 said:


> I wish I knew how upgrades to these discount vouchers would be handled going forward.
> 
> Common consensus is that they can't/won't be bridged.  I recall a post upthread where someone upgraded a ticket and was given the 25% discount on the upgrade.  Great for now.  But what happens when the 25% off special ends?  If I buy (or redeem Air Miles for) a 5-day base ticket now, and want 7-day tickets, or hoppers, a couple of years from now, are they going to at least credit me for the non-discounted price at the time the tickets were purchased?  Or am I going to have to pay the difference between the discounted price when I purchased, and the non-discounted price at the time of the upgrade?  If the latter is true, there's no point at all in buying these tickets now and holding them, unless you are very sure you have the number of days and options you're going to want, since you'll lose the whole discount on any upgrade.
> 
> Anyone care to guess how this will work?
> 
> In my case, I have purchased 13-month APs for 3 of 4 family members.  I also have a 5-day base discounted ticket from Air Miles.  Trying to decide whether to hold onto that ticket and just buy another AP outright, or use the ticket and upgrade to the AP on site (after the discount has ended).  I assume I'll lose the discount on the AP upgrade (I think that's true on upgrades to APs even now), but if that ticket is going to be essentially non-upgradable anyway, I'm not sure it's worth holding it.  Also trying to decide whether to get another discounted 5-day ticket from Air Miles, or pick up a 2-day Universal ticket instead.  The Universal ticket is the better cost/point ratio at the moment.  I might even consider buying discounted tickets now for future use, but I'm not that confident that what I buy will fit my travel plans at the time.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.




Interesting, I am trying to figure this out as well.  So it wouln't be worthwhile buying a 5 day ticket now and then upgrading it to an AP next year.  You are saying I will lose the 25% off savings when I try to upgrade to the AP, correct?


----------



## mab2012

Theta said:


> Interesting, I am trying to figure this out as well.  So it wouln't be worthwhile buying a 5 day ticket now and then upgrading it to an AP next year.  You are saying I will lose the 25% off savings when I try to upgrade to the AP, correct?



I don't think anyone knows for sure.  But if the tickets are not bridgeable, meaning that you are only credited the price you paid for the ticket, rather than the current gate price, then that's the implication.

Unless I missed it, nobody has reported upgrading these tickets to an AP.  There was this though:



lisaviolet said:


> I also inquired about bridging to an AP (DVC discounted one). I was given a price of over $300 --- $330? can't remember the exact price (had 10 day hoppers). I didn't upgrade.



A discounted 10 day hopper is $351, and the DVC Platinum AP is $649, so with tax that's a difference of $317.  Sounds like an accurate quote with no bridge applied.

One person reported adding a day to an Air Miles 5-day base pass and getting the 25% off on the upgrade, but there's no particular reason to assume that will continue after the discount period ends.  So then any upgrade would mean paying the difference between the price you paid and the current gate price first, and then the upgrade cost on top of that.


----------



## Disneylover99

mab2012 said:


> I don't think anyone knows for sure.  But if the tickets are not bridgeable, meaning that you are only credited the price you paid for the ticket, rather than the current gate price, then that's the implication.
> 
> Unless I missed it, nobody has reported upgrading these tickets to an AP.  There was this though:
> 
> 
> 
> A discounted 10 day hopper is $351, and the DVC Platinum API is $649, so with tax that's a difference of $317.  Sounds like an accurate quote with no bridge applied.
> 
> One person reported adding a day to an Air Miles 5-day base pass and getting the 25% off on the upgrade, but there's no particular reason to assume that will continue after the discount period ends.  So then any upgrade would mean paying the difference between the price you paid and the current gate price first, and then the upgrade cost on top of that.



http://www.disboards.com/threads/upgrading-25-off-canadian-ticket-to-ap-post-results-please.3557759/

The last post on this older thread seems to indicate they can be upgraded but no price bridging, so even adding on an extra day would cause the loss of the discount.


----------



## Canadian Frank

Not sure if this question was asked but those this promotion comes every year?

I'm am planning to go to WDW in January 2019 and I'm not sure if I want to pay this in advance.

Thanks


----------



## Seoulbro

Canadian Frank said:


> Not sure if this question was asked but those this promotion comes every year?
> 
> I'm am planning to go to WDW in January 2019 and I'm not sure if I want to pay this in advance.
> 
> Thanks


From what I have heard, this is a rare occurrence.  I bought mine now for 2020, as prices always go up, and I don't know if this deal will return.  Even if it does, now is around the time that Disney raises prices, so it would still be more expensive.  If you can afford it, it definitely is something to consider.


----------



## Disneylover99

Canadian Frank said:


> Not sure if this question was asked but those this promotion comes every year?
> 
> I'm am planning to go to WDW in January 2019 and I'm not sure if I want to pay this in advance.
> 
> Thanks



It's a good deal and I haven't heard of this kind of discount in the last several years. The only thing I can think of is that you need to be sure of the number of days you want to go for in 2019. You can add on days once you are there, but you will lose your discount by adding days, if the tickets can't be price bridged.


----------



## Canadian Frank

Good point. Thanks for the info.  I just passed on Friday ROFR on a DVC.  So I guess by the time I will go to WDW, I will just need to buy my airplane tickets!


----------



## mab2012

Theta said:


> Interesting, I am trying to figure this out as well.  So it wouln't be worthwhile buying a 5 day ticket now and then upgrading it to an AP next year.  You are saying I will lose the 25% off savings when I try to upgrade to the AP, correct?



As an alternative, Undercover Tourist has a 7 day hopper on sale now for $50 off gate price.

Not quite as good as the Canadian Resident offer, but it's bridgeable.


----------



## mab2012

Those who have purchased or are thinking of purchasing Canadian Resident tickets for use past 2017 should read my post here.

I would suggest getting written confirmation from Disney that these tickets will not expire.  Might help if you run into trouble down the line.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just bought my MIL's 4-day ticket yesterday and it's is now linked to our tickets.

She has a 1-day ticket from a previous trip that is a Hopper with no expiry.  Can I also add that ticket to her profile or is it only one set of tickets per profile?


----------



## ttaylorcan

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just bought my MIL's 4-day ticket yesterday and it's is now linked to our tickets.
> 
> She has a 1-day ticket from a previous trip that is a Hopper with no expiry.  Can I also add that ticket to her profile or is it only one set of tickets per profile?



Yes, I have more than 1 ticket on each "guest" and also had more than one ticket on each when we went last August.

FWIF, the system uses the oldest ticket first but can be changed by guest services.  I had all our magic bands changed last trip before entering the park, the older tickets were non-expire and we are saving them for trips where we only want to be in the park one or two days. As everyone was linked to the same account,I only needed one magic band to change everyones.


----------



## iceprincesskcl

I'm super pumped that Disney has this amazing deal, I just priced adding two days at universal and the cost of 6 days at Disney with the ph under the Canadian deal is only slightly more than TWO days and universal......


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I'm glad I ordered my tickets yesterday since it looks like the price is going up? Phew! For once I got it in time


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

hdrolfe said:


> Well I'm glad I ordered my tickets yesterday since it looks like the price is going up? Phew! For once I got it in time


Where do you see that the price is going up ?


----------



## Sailormoon2

It's on the DIS new/updates site.


DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Where do you see that the price is going up ?


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Thanks


----------



## AngelDisney

I finally bought the tickets online this morning. I will be using them in August, so I don't have to worry about expiry issue. Since they cannot be bridged, I thought I should just get them now just in case WDW ticket price increases unexpectedly. Now, I just have to wait for my 180 days out ADR booking then 60 days out FP+ booking. WDW planning is exhausting!

Have fun planning my fellow Canadian Dis'ers!


----------



## CandiceF

I have a ticketless package with room and dining already booked. I was going to wait until next week to purchase tickets and link them but will now buy them today. Does anyone if I can add an RO discount later if one becomes available?


----------



## Donald - my hero

CandiceF said:


> I have a ticketless package with room and dining already booked. I was going to wait until next week to purchase tickets and link them but will now buy them today. Does anyone if I can add an RO discount later if one becomes available?


*Yes, you can add a room discount when one pops up so long as it is offered on the same resort and same room class you have already booked. The actual mechanics can get confusing if you try and do it yourself, but if you wait until the day or so after an offer is dropped it is pretty easy to do it on the phone  *


----------



## CandiceF

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, you can add a room discount when one pops up so long as it is offered on the same resort and same room class you have already booked. The actual mechanics can get confusing if you try and do it yourself, but if you wait until the day or so after an offer is dropped it is pretty easy to do it on the phone  *


Thank-you so much for the reply! I knew we could apply a discount if room category was available at our resort with a MYW package but this is our first time going with a ticketless package and I wasn't sure if there was a difference. We love and are booked at POR in a standard room for the fall so standard probably won't be available by then anyway. I did just purchase the PH passes for my family of 5 so at least we get a discount on tickets.


----------



## candygirl75

I just bought my tickets today through CAA based on the info from this thread - I wanted to save the foreign transaction fee.  I still can't quite figure out how the agent did the math because I got charged at total of $2455.30 CAD at an exchange rate of 1.322 (even though she told me it would be 1.34) for 4 x $344.71 USD (no tax) for each adult ticket and $330.01 USD (no tax) for 1 child ticket (10-day PH).  I believe I should have been charged $351.75 for the adult tickets and $336.75 for the child ticket based on the Disney website.  Overall, I saved $50 CAD with her math! 

Question: The email she sent me (from Walt Disney World Reservations) says "My tickets are activated" but also contains the message the I have to trade in the exchange certificates in advance of the first use.  It's the "Your Tickets Are Activated" message that scares me a bit.  We're not going until August so if they are activated now... it'll be a problem.  Do they mean the certificate is now valid??

Last question (for now LOL): The day I trade-in the exchange certificates for real tickets - is that automatically the first day of activation or is the first day the first time we actually enter the parks? 

TIA, everyone!  This thread has been super helpful with my ticket purchase planning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quickest answer @candygirl75 your tickets are attached to your account and are valid to be used for making FP+ etc. You will need to show ID to prove that you are a Canadian before you use it to enter a park. You can do this at any guest services, including Disney Springs before you head to a park. Make sense now?*


----------



## mbvisitor

AngelDisney said:


> I finally bought the tickets online this morning. I will be using them in August, so I don't have to worry about expiry issue. Since they cannot be bridged, I thought I should just get them now just in case WDW ticket price increases unexpectedly. Now, I just have to wait for my 180 days out ADR booking then 60 days out FP+ booking. WDW planning is exhausting!
> 
> Have fun planning my fellow Canadian Dis'ers!



just wondering....did the tickets you bought this morning have an expiry date?


----------



## AngelDisney

mbvisitor said:


> just wondering....did the tickets you bought this morning have an expiry date?



The email confirmation states first use by Dec. 31, 2017.


----------



## thr33boys

With the park prices going up tomorrow, tonight is the last night to buy the tickets at the current price but with the Dec 31 expiry date showing, not sure if I should buy them as we're not going this year.


----------



## buyerbrad

Anybody purchased by phone today?


----------



## marchingstar

my current situation: I 'bought' discounted tickets with Air Miles recently and received them earlier this week. My plan has been to just add park hopper to the tickets during out next trip (which might be this spring, but it also might not--still not completely sure!), but with all the uncertainty I'm reading right now, I'm not sure what to do. Is it possible to assign the tickets through my disney experience and pay for the park hopper 'upgrade' today? Or cross my fingers that others will report back with good news with adding hoppers once the sale ends? What would you do in my shoes?


----------



## candygirl75

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quickest answer @candygirl75 ...You can do this at any guest services, including Disney Springs before you head to a park. Make sense now?*



Thanks, @Donald - my hero - If I get my tickets at Disney Springs on arrival day but we aren't planning to actually go into one of the parks until Day 2, does the day I exchange the cards for tickets count as Day 1?  We're there for a full two weeks and I don't have my flights booked yet. It may be a moot point if we end up arriving near midnight but just in case we get in earlier, I'd like to get this out of the way before we go the parks. It seems the lines can be quite long to do the exchange.


----------



## buyerbrad

I guess with the current uncertainty surrounding the ticket deal expiration date I will not be buying tickets tonight before the price increase.

Time to plan a new summer vacation for 2018.


----------



## Minniemoo15

I called tonight and spoke with a CM who told me she has been fielding a lot of calls about this and not to worry, they do NOT expire. I asked her to please double check as the website is giving me conflicting information, so she called someone in ticketing. They told her it was a misprint and these Canadian tickets have NO expiration date.

I'm still wary to buy without something in writing , but that was my experience tonight on the call


----------



## ottawamom

From another thread on the topic. I thought you might be interested in this response.



mab2012 said:


> Yesterday I got a response to my email on this topic.  Take it for what it's worth, keeping in mind that it's yesterday's answer, and tomorrow's may be different (as other posts have indicated).  I wrote:
> 
> _On your promotional page for the Canadian Resident Special Ticket offer,
> the following information is stated:
> 
> "The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during
> 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won't expire!"
> 
> However, when I add this tickets to my shopping cart and proceed to
> checkout, the following contradictory information is given under
> "Important Details" (see last sentence):
> 
> Prices for Canada Residents
> Item(s) are priced for Canada residents only. All Guests who will use
> Canada resident tickets or passes must present a Canadian passport prior
> to first use. If the Guest selects Will Call as the delivery method, the
> Guest must present a Canadian passport to exchange the Will Call
> certificate for a valid ticket at the theme park window or Guest
> Relations prior to first use. Tickets and any options purchased must be
> used within 14 days of first use. The first day of use must be on or
> before December 31, 2017.
> 
> I have an exchange voucher issued under this offer, which I obtained
> through a 3rd party reseller.  I have checked carefully and there is no
> indication of an expiry date on this voucher.
> 
> Can you confirm that both my existing voucher and any new tickets
> purchased under this offer will be valid for use in 2018 and beyond?_
> 
> And the response was (emphasis mine):
> _
> Thank you for contacting Walt Disney World Ticketing. We apologize for
> any miscommunication of the details for this promotional offer.
> 
> Through May 20, 2017, Canadian Residents may purchase a specially
> discounted promotional ticket in advance of their visit. As part of this
> offer, qualifying Guests will save 25% off the normal price of Magic
> Your Way tickets four days in length or more including the Park Hopper
> and Water Park Fun and More Options.
> 
> Canadian Residents must purchase this offer at
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/multi-day-tickets or by
> calling 407-W-DISNEY (407-934-7639) as it is not available for purchase
> at the gate.
> 
> The promotional tickets will expire 14 days after first use. *There is no*
> *expiration for tickets that have not been activated.*
> 
> Upon arrival, Canadian Resident Promotional Tickets must be activated
> prior to first use in person at any Theme Park Ticket Windows or Disney
> Springs Guest Relations. All Guests must bring and present a valid
> Canadian passport. For residents of Canada who are not Canadian
> citizens, they must bring a valid passport and valid proof of Canadian
> residency.
> 
> Should you have additional questions please contact us again by replying
> to this message or calling 407-566-4985 option 5. Our office hours are
> 7:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. EST seven (7) days a week.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jennilee
> Ticketing Guest Services
> Walt Disney World Resort_
> 
> With this in hand, I'm going to assume that Disney will honour my existing voucher indefinitely.  I think I could also use this to argue for non-expiry of any future tickets obtained under this offer, but I'd really rather not have to argue.  So still unsure about buying any more of these tickets for future use.



Looks like you should be OK to make the purchase tonight.  You might want to call the above listed phone # if you still have concerns before you buy.


----------



## elaine amj

What to do, what to do....


----------



## AngelDisney

candygirl75 said:


> Thanks, @Donald - my hero - If I get my tickets at Disney Springs on arrival day but we aren't planning to actually go into one of the parks until Day 2, does the day I exchange the cards for tickets count as Day 1?  We're there for a full two weeks and I don't have my flights booked yet. It may be a moot point if we end up arriving near midnight but just in case we get in earlier, I'd like to get this out of the way before we go the parks. It seems the lines can be quite long to do the exchange.



I am planning to exchange my tickets on August 18 while visiting DS before a Disney cruise. My first day of use will be August 26. The website and my confirmation email both state that the tickets expire 14 days after first use, not after they are activated or exchanged. My understanding is my days of use start to count when I enter a park using the ticket on August 26, not August 18. But I would double check with the CM before I exchange the tickets. I just want to deal with the exchange ahead of time without wasting my park time on debarkation day.


----------



## elaine amj

I just did a chat with an agent and was again assured that there is no expiry. I have done multiple screenshots to feel safer.

Also, she advised that if I purchase by phone (have been on hold for 15 mins so far and still waiting!), I do not have to assign any names to the tickets. I can have them shipped (extra cost - she doesn't know how much) or pick up in person. According to her, I would be receiving physical tickets if I pick up in person. 

DH has told me to go ahead and purchase. I plan to buy 10 day base tickets. Debated hoppers and WPF&M but realistically, we don't NEED hoppers and we also have non-expiring tickets with 9 more WP entitlements, which should last for years. So base tix should be sufficient. And only $300/each.


----------



## elaine amj

Well, I finally got through after a 30+ min wait. The agent assured me there is no expiry. I did the purchase by phone and did not have to give names (other than my own plus my full mailing address, phone number, and email address). However, all I was given is a verbal confirmation number, which does make me a little nervous. He said he could not do any email confirmation from his department. He advised me to input the verbal confirmation number into my MDE - so I could see the tickets and the entitlements for myself. I prefer not to do that just to make sure the tickets are not linked to my account (I don't want to take any chances of the tickets not being able to be transferred if I wish).

When I go to Will Call (I will be in Orlando for a planned trip in August - using different tickets), I have to bring the confirmation number, the original credit card used to make the purchase, and our Cdn passports. He said I would then receive physical tickets and will not have to assign the tickets to specific names (I have my doubts about that as I have a feeling the names will be matched to our passports).

Oh - he could NOT have the tickets shipped - they have to be picked up at Will Call.


----------



## LuvGoldens

I just called and purchased 8 day tickets with PH and was assured no expiry date but they said effective tomorrow there is.  Frustrating they can't get their information straight.  I also was just given a confirmation number but asked for an email and she contacted another department and within a few minutes I had an email.


----------



## disneymath

I just bought mine online ... if the bottom falls out and they "DO" need to be used by this December, we can use them on our upcoming trip ... I REALLY hope they don't have to be though ... planning for a few years down the road and purchased adult tickets for my nephews who are still Disney kids at the moment!


----------



## elaine amj

LuvGoldens said:


> I just called and purchased 8 day tickets with PH and was assured no expiry date but they said effective tomorrow there is.  Frustrating they can't get their information straight.  I also was just given a confirmation number but asked for an email and she contacted another department and within a few minutes I had an email.



UGH - I wish I had pushed more for an email. I asked twice at various points and he said he didn't have the capability. I should have asked for a supervisor.  I plan to call tomorrow just to double check my confirmation number and will push for an email then. Did your email contain any words about an expiry?


----------



## LuvGoldens

elaine amj said:


> UGH - I wish I had pushed more for an email. I asked twice at various points and he said he didn't have the capability. I should have asked for a supervisor.  I plan to call tomorrow just to double check my confirmation number and will push for an email then. Did your email contain any words about an expiry?



No it did not say anything about an expiry date in the email but Disney TA website where I went to check info before I purchased currently says the following:

To take advantage of this special offer, you must purchase your tickets in advance by May 20, 2017.

Be sure to book enough days to explore all the excitement at all 4 theme parks! 

The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won't expire!


----------



## Donald - my hero

candygirl75 said:


> Thanks, @Donald - my hero - If I get my tickets at Disney Springs on arrival day but we aren't planning to actually go into one of the parks until Day 2, does the day I exchange the cards for tickets count as Day 1?  We're there for a full two weeks and I don't have my flights booked yet. It may be a moot point if we end up arriving near midnight but just in case we get in earlier, I'd like to get this out of the way before we go the parks. It seems the lines can be quite long to do the exchange.


*Our kids just did this 2 weeks ago. We met them in Disney Springs and took them to Guest Services where they scanned each magic band, looked at their passports keyed in something and told them they were set. The day you enter a park will be day #1, all you're doing is showing proof of residency before you enter a park. The kids didn't end up with tickets, just used their magic bands from that point forward. *


----------



## elaine amj

LuvGoldens said:


> No it did not say anything about an expiry date in the email but Disney TA website where I went to check info before I purchased currently says the following:
> 
> To take advantage of this special offer, you must purchase your tickets in advance by May 20, 2017.
> 
> Be sure to book enough days to explore all the excitement at all 4 theme parks!
> 
> The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won't expire!



Yes, I made sure I grabbed a screenshot of that 

I'd say that as long as the exchange rate is bad, Disney will continue to offer Canadians generous discounts on tickets. Last year, the UK pound also dropped drastically in value. Then in the fall, the UK tickets had a pretty dramatic increase. Not long later, they started offering some big discounts - which is where it stands right now.


----------



## mshanson3121

LuvGoldens said:


> I just called and purchased 8 day tic  Frustrating they can't get their information straight.  I also was just given a confirmation number but asked for an email and she contacted another department and within a few minutes I had an email.





LuvGoldens said:


> No it did not say anything about an expiry date in the email but Disney TA website where I went to check info before I purchased currently says the following:
> 
> To take advantage of this special offer, you must purchase your tickets in advance by May 20, 2017.
> 
> Be sure to book enough days to explore all the excitement at all 4 theme parks!
> 
> The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won't expire!



Oh I really hope this is true. But I will not be buying until they get their act together and get some consistent information.


----------



## C&B Young

Same boat as everyone else, disappointed in Disney's mixed message. Went online to purchase some tickets before the price increase but we're definitely not visiting before Dec 31 2017 and I don't want the hassle of fighting with Disney years down the road.


----------



## mab2012

For what it's worth, while Disney is downright crappy at ensuring that their employees are informed of and consistently communicating and applying the latest policies, they are usually pretty good about making their errors right.

I had an issue with APs, which was absolutely my own fault but was heavily influenced by some incorrect information conveyed by Cast Members and repeated here.  I sent an email about it a couple of days ago, and was invited to call them to discuss further.  So tonight I called and politely explained the situation, including my own stupid mistake, and asked if anything might be done.  I was rewarded with a stern lecture not to rely on information on third party websites (I didn't bother to point out that I might have just as easily gotten the incorrect information directly from a CM myself), an admonishment to always check their website or call (because their website is always accurate, right? ), and a "just this one time" offer to resolve the issue (yay!).

So again, it is probable that these tickets will be honoured indefinitely, including the ones that were purchased over the past few days, and probably even any that are purchased in the next week or so, even if they do impose an expiry date going forward.  But if I was still looking at buying these, at this point I think I'd wait a bit and see how it settles out.  They'll probably get their message straight eventually.  I hope.


----------



## thr33boys

I checked the prices early this morning and while the prices are the same, it has a Dec 2018 expiry date instead of the 2016, 2017 and beyond but still shows Dec 2017 date when you add to cart.


----------



## Minniemoo15

thr33boys said:


> I checked the prices early this morning and while the prices are the same, it has a Dec 2018 expiry date instead of the 2016, 2017 and beyond but still shows Dec 2017 date when you add to cart.



I still see "2016, 2017 and beyond" (and the Dec 2017 date at the check out).

I do see a Dec 2018 expiry date now for the 4 park ticket offer. So much conflicting information, I wish they would get their story straight before I plunk down $1000 worth of tickets !


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I noticed the regular priced tickets you have to have a park hopper option before adding WP&M.  A 6 day w/ water park option regular priced is now $511.  The Canadian Offer is $334.  I hope to god they change the dates back to "and beyond".  It does still show that on the front page.  Tempted to email and get something in writing they would honour the "and beyond" then snatch up 4 tickets.  That's a big price difference.


----------



## mshanson3121

I just chatted with CM, and she said that the 2017 expiry (first use) is WRONG, they are working to fix it, and that the Canadian tickets purchased toward forward, do not expire. She did not know anything about a May extension. 
I still won't be purchasing until there is far more consistence and confirmation. I did take a screen shot of our conversation, but still...  This is make or break for us. Without this Canadian deal, we won't be going back to Disney.


----------



## thr33boys

Minniemoo15 said:


> I still see "2016, 2017 and beyond" (and the Dec 2017 date at the check out).
> 
> I do see a Dec 2018 expiry date now for the 4 park ticket offer. So much conflicting information, I wish they would get their story straight before I plunk down $1000 worth of tickets !



On my phone, I definitely don't see the 2016, 2017 and beyond. It now says Dec 2017 expiry. I'll look on my pc when I get home.


----------



## MudBud

We are planning on going in 2018. If for some reason the tickets do expire Dec 31, 2017, when/how would we discover that? When we're making fast passes or when we're trying to get into the park?

Or would it say something on MDE once it hit 2018?


----------



## ottawamom

Just took this screen shot of the Terms and Conditions which are now showing up on the Disney Website under the Canadian offer.  First use must be by December 31,2018. For those traveling before the end of 2018 hopefully this clarifies things.

The actual ticket order page still says December 31,2017 but armed with this screen shot you should be good to go.


----------



## C&B Young

There's now no mention of any 'must use by Dec 31' on the site, and the tickets are still at the same price as yesterday. Pulling the trigger!


----------



## mshanson3121

So, I just called Disney as well about the Canadian ticket option and what I was told is:

1. The "Dec 31/17 or 18" must use by dates are an error. There is NO expiry on these tickets, there never has been, and never will be.
2. The deal has been extended until May 20th. So, until May 20th, Canadian residents can purchase tickets at a (now 32% discount) that will not expire.

So I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## Canadian Frank

I just purchase 4 tickets for my family.  I'm not sure if we are going in 2017 or 2018.  My youngest is 2 1/2 and will be 3 in 2018.  Are each tickets independent for the 14 days rule?  Because if we go in 2017 i will not need any ticket for my youngest and i want to make sure I don't loose her ticket and that I will be able to use it for an other trip eventually.


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

For what it's worth, I just chatted with an agent on the Disney website who also said these Canadian tickets do not expire until after first use.

I then asked if that will be the case for the remaining duration of the offer, and he said yes.

If I had to put money on it, I'd say the offer stays the same (old prices, no expiry) until the end of February, and then it gets extended until May with the new prices and expiring tickets.

Edit: reading mshannon's last post, maybe they remain non-expiring after February.  Either way good news for us.


----------



## ottawamom

mshanson3121 said:


> So, I just called Disney as well about the Canadian ticket option and what I was told is:
> 
> 1. The "Dec 31/17 or 18" must use by dates are an error. There is NO expiry on these tickets, there never has been, and never will be.
> 2. The deal has been extended until May 20th. So, until May 20th, Canadian residents can purchase tickets at a (now 32% discount) that will not expire.
> 
> So I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief.



Don't trust it if it's not in writing.  Take a screen shot or something to prove your case if need be.  CM's have been known to get things wrong in the past.


----------



## mshanson3121

ottawamom said:


> Don't trust it if it's not in writing.  Take a screen shot or something to prove your case if need be.  CM's have been known to get things wrong in the past.



Definitely. I took a screen shot, however, all "Must be used by dates" have now been removed from the website.


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

ottawamom said:


> Don't trust it if it's not in writing.  Take a screen shot or something to prove your case if need be.  CM's have been known to get things wrong in the past.



I think we're okay now.  All correspondences with Disney say the same thing, and the blurb about expiring tickets has been removed from the Canadian tickets page.


----------



## quandrea

Quite the roller coaster we've been riding. Way scarier than the Tower of Terror. I still think I'm buying tomorrow. Want this done and I've got the cash. 

I wil say that our AP days are over. Dh and I had a long talk this morning. We'd planned on buying APs for our October and January trips. But they would run about $4000 Cdn. We've decided to make October a no park trip and we will buy base tickets (probably 8 day for January). We are dvc members but I see us spending less time in the parks. We just can't justify the cost anymore. It wasn't that many years ago that we got premier annual passes for $199 a piece. They even included water parks. It was probably 2011 or so.


----------



## Canadian Disney

I just bought two on line and nowhere on the confirmation page or the exchange certificate is there a expiration date. Will be purchasing more for future visits.


----------



## Canadian Disney

I also called once I made the order and was told they do not expire. Was told I could make multiple purchases for future uses.


----------



## disneymath

So, I chatted with a CM online today to get reassurance that my purchase of CanRes tickets yesterday would not have "first use by" expiry.

At FIRST, she said  YES they WOULD of Dec 31, 2017 because they were promo tickets ... she did also adde that if first use didn't happen by then, the value could be used towards purchase of a new ticket.

When I said that her reply was contradictory to what other Canadians had been told yesterday, and that the marketing had said they wouldn't expire, she asked to put me on hold while she got clarification (with a supervisor I presume). A few minutes later, came back with the "the info online is wrong, it's a known issue, they WON'T expire" response others have been getting.

She gave me a number for ticketing I can call to follow up. I opted to just email instead to request "official" confirmation ... if that goes nowher, I'll call.


----------



## ottjdub

Purchased Canadian tickets last night and shows valid til 2030.


----------



## elaine amj

elaine amj said:


> Well, I finally got through after a 30+ min wait. The agent assured me there is no expiry. I did the purchase by phone and did not have to give names (other than my own plus my full mailing address, phone number, and email address). However, all I was given is a verbal confirmation number, which does make me a little nervous. He said he could not do any email confirmation from his department. He advised me to input the verbal confirmation number into my MDE - so I could see the tickets and the entitlements for myself. I prefer not to do that just to make sure the tickets are not linked to my account (I don't want to take any chances of the tickets not being able to be transferred if I wish).
> 
> When I go to Will Call (I will be in Orlando for a planned trip in August - using different tickets), I have to bring the confirmation number, the original credit card used to make the purchase, and our Cdn passports. He said I would then receive physical tickets and will not have to assign the tickets to specific names (I have my doubts about that as I have a feeling the names will be matched to our passports).
> 
> Oh - he could NOT have the tickets shipped - they have to be picked up at Will Call.



Update: I called again today and had no issues getting my confirmation emailed to me. It was a very basic receipt without any instructions (so not a voucher with terms and conditions that others have mentioned). I am satisfied though. I will pick up my physical tickets when I am there in August this year and then hang on to them for a few years until I am ready to use them.)


----------



## WDW1979

mshanson3121 said:


> 1. The "Dec 31/17 or 18" must use by dates are an error. There is NO expiry on these tickets, there never has been, and never will be.
> 2. The deal has been extended until May 20th. So, until May 20th, Canadian residents can purchase tickets at a (now 32% discount) that will not expire.



Wow thanks for the info. The Canadian ticket deal is make or break for me as well. The last few trips we have cut our park visits back from close to 10 park days down to 2 and now just 1 park day per visit, and we have been thinking about cutting that from 1 park day to 0.  We love Disney's Riverside Resort, and my children are happy with just swimming there every day. Riverside resort prices have been going up steadily over the years, as have food prices at Disney (no more Crystal Palace for us which for dinner with tip can go over $300 Canadian), but for us staying at a Disney resort is #1 so we have to forego the expensive Disney theme parks to stay at Riverside. I have a family of 5, so park passes are a huge chunk of money for us: the regular prices of theme park passes for 10 days would total $3,000 Canadian dollars for us, just for the parks. I think for many people, $3,000 would be the total budget for a family vacation, but in the case of a Disney trip than can just be the cost of theme park tickets. With the current Disney ticket deal for Canadians, it feels like we may be able to have one "last hurrah" at the theme parks.

P.S. My icon/avatar is Sam the Eagle with a USA flag background, but I'm commenting on this Canadian ticket deal because I am Canadian.


----------



## marisabuzz

I read the first few pages of this thread a while ago and I can't recall if I've read it this, but are there in and out privileges for this ticket? As in can we go to one park on day one, leave, then come back to the same park in the evening using only one day of the ticket?


----------



## pigletto

marisabuzz said:


> I read the first few pages of this thread a while ago and I can't recall if I've read it this, but are there in and out privileges for this ticket? As in can we go to one park on day one, leave, then come back to the same park in the evening using only one day of the ticket?


Yes that's the way all the tickets work. As long as you are going back to the same park after your break you are fine. The only time that may not work would be if they were doing a phased closure due to crowd capacity. And that is very rare, has other phases and rules attached to it, and only occurs during times like Christmas.


----------



## marisabuzz

pigletto said:


> Yes that's the way all the tickets work. As long as you are going back to the same park after your break you are fine. The only time that may not work would be if they were doing a phased closure due to crowd capacity. And that is very rare, has other phases and rules attached to it, and only occurs during times like Christmas.



Perfect, thanks for your reply!


----------



## pigletto

WDW1979 said:


> Wow thanks for the info. The Canadian ticket deal is make or break for me as well. The last few trips we have cut our park visits back from close to 10 park days down to 2 and now just 1 park day per visit, and we have been thinking about cutting that from 1 park day to 0.  We love Disney's Riverside Resort, and my children are happy with just swimming there every day. Riverside resort prices have been going up steadily over the years, as have food prices at Disney (no more Crystal Palace for us which for dinner with tip can go over $300 Canadian), but for us staying at a Disney resort is #1 so we have to forego the expensive Disney theme parks to stay at Riverside. I have a family of 5, so park passes are a huge chunk of money for us: the regular prices of theme park passes for 10 days would total $3,000 Canadian dollars for us, just for the parks. I think for many people, $3,000 would be the total budget for a family vacation, but in the case of a Disney trip than can just be the cost of theme park tickets. With the current Disney ticket deal for Canadians, it feels like we may be able to have one "last hurrah" at the theme parks.
> 
> P.S. My icon/avatar is Sam the Eagle with a USA flag background, but I'm commenting on this Canadian ticket deal because I am Canadian.



I can totally understand what you are saying. Our trips have changed dramatically (with rising costs being a major component). We chose to go the other route, which is keeping our park days but moving offsite. We save money, get more space, and cut costs a great deal by having a kitchen for snacks and breakfasts and finger foods etc. We were huge Port Orleans Riverside fans too. So while we have chosen a different vacation option, it looks like we are all trying to save money to still be able to go as often. The rising prices coupled with our lousy dollar have really forced me to look at things differently.


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay, I'm getting ready to make my purchase. It gives me the option to pick up tickets at Will Call, or to ship them?? I have a US shipping address, so I can send them there? What happens whne we actually get to Disney? Do we still have to go to guest services to activate them?


----------



## Cadaverous Pallor

If you choose to have them shipped to you, you'll be shipped green exchange certificates, and then need to go to Guest Relations to have them activated.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, I'm getting ready to make my purchase. It gives me the option to pick up tickets at Will Call, or to ship them?? I have a US shipping address, so I can send them there? What happens whne we actually get to Disney? Do we still have to go to guest services to activate them?


*It doesn't matter how you get these discounted tickets, you will still need to go to a guest service somewhere to "activate them" you need to show proof of citizenship. Our kids all had the discounted tickets attached to the package reservations in January (didn't ask for this to happen, it just did and made the stay-play-dine offer even cheaper) and they all needed to show proper ID before they could enter a park.*


----------



## WDW1979

pigletto said:


> I can totally understand what you are saying. Our trips have changed dramatically (with rising costs being a major component). We chose to go the other route, which is keeping our park days but moving offsite. We save money, get more space, and cut costs a great deal by having a kitchen for snacks and breakfasts and finger foods etc. We were huge Port Orleans Riverside fans too. So while we have chosen a different vacation option, it looks like we are all trying to save money to still be able to go as often. The rising prices coupled with our lousy dollar have really forced me to look at things differently.



I have considered doing what you are doing: staying offsite and using the savings to keep visiting the parks. It is a tempting option and we may do that sometime. One thing that makes me hesitate is the increasing urban crime and violence in many of the cities of the now-almost-former Western Civilization. I like Disney Security and I feel more comfortable with my family in that Disney security bubble, including when we walk around Riverside in the evenings. But maybe my concern is excesssive, and sometimes offsite resort prices are tempting, so if my family wants a trip heavy on theme parks we may have to someday stay offsite. If the Canadian dollar falls further after its recent pause, our options will be limited even further. We have even considered switching from Riverside to the campsites at Fort Wilderness to save a lot of money but still be on Disney property, though for my wife to go for that we would have to buy at least a pop-up camper as she doesn't want to sleep in a tent, which I understand even though I wouldn't mind. But who knows - maybe a few years from now, campsites at Fort Wilderness will match today's prices at Riverside. I'll have to find more ways to make/save money!


----------



## Donald - my hero

**** offer has been extended till May 20th 2017****

* @momof2gr8kids can you edit the title of this thread to include that date? That should be of interest to several people!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> **** offer has been extended till May 20th 2017****
> 
> * @momof2gr8kids can you edit the title of this thread to include that date? That should be of interest to several people!*



Awesome to see this is official now! Now I'm wondering if the Air Miles offer will be extended until May too, and if so if I should keep saving for another set of 7-day Disney tickets or spend my miles on Universal tickets...


----------



## disneyfreak89

marchingstar said:


> Awesome to see this is official now! Now I'm wondering if the Air Miles offer will be extended until May too, and if so if I should keep saving for another set of 7-day Disney tickets or spend my miles on Universal tickets...



I was just wondering the exact same thing!  We may be just short this month to get a 5 day (figures Murphy's law) but would have enough by March if they extended the offer.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> **** offer has been extended till May 20th 2017****
> 
> * @momof2gr8kids can you edit the title of this thread to include that date? That should be of interest to several people!*


Done...Now let's hope AM extends til then too..I may be able to snag a couple by then.


----------



## disneyfreak89

momof2gr8kids said:


> Done...Now let's hope AM extends til then too..I may be able to snag a couple by then.



Just chatted online with Airmiles, she said she was going to send in a request about it and said if Disney is extending the offer, they most likely will too.  Guess we have a few more days to wait.  Hope they extend it!


----------



## candielips

Ordered 4x 4 day tickets on the weekend!  I had originally planned on going down and staying at our DVC and doing no parks but with that offer, how could I pass it up?


----------



## My Gal Minnie

When I calculate the discount it seems to slightly more then 25% is this a glitch?


----------



## Donald - my hero

My Gal Minnie said:


> When I calculate the discount it seems to slightly more then 25% is this a glitch?


*No glitch, our realized discount is closer to 32% now that the tickets prices for the general public increased. Disney just hasn't updated the offer details.*


----------



## marchingstar

disneyfreak89 said:


> Just chatted online with Airmiles, she said she was going to send in a request about it and said if Disney is extending the offer, they most likely will too.  Guess we have a few more days to wait.  Hope they extend it!



great idea! i hadn't thought about putting in a request, but i hope it turns out positively. i think i'm going to just keep saving and see how close to another set of disney passes i can get--universal ones aren't on any kind of special deal right now, so disney seems like the best value.


----------



## Sailormoon2

marchingstar said:


> universal ones aren't on any kind of special deal right now


 But I'd love if they suddenly were!! Just  putting it out there to the universe!!


----------



## mshanson3121

Sailormoon2 said:


> But I'd love if they suddenly were!! Just  putting it out there to the universe!!



Is there a deal for Legoland?


----------



## Theta

So these tickets did not increase in price with the increase of the GP tickets?

Do you think this will increase accordingly?

If they will increase, I will buy now, but if not, I will wait a few more months as we are not planning a trip until next year.


----------



## dioxide45

Read that Disney is also going to add expiration dates to tickets in 2017, so it may not be wise to purchase so far in advance. These look to still not expire per the terms outlined on the website. Better to buy sooner rather than later?


----------



## mshanson3121

Where did you read that?


dioxide45 said:


> Read that Disney is also going to add expiration dates to tickets in 2017, so it may not be wise to purchase so far in advance. These look to still not expire per the terms outlined on the website. Better to buy sooner rather than later?


----------



## 4leobeans

Just wondering....

W are booked with a package for September 2017 (hoping for FD, or a big discount for Canadian residents), and I'm thinking of buying the current 25% discount tickets in case there isn't another deal at that time. I realize that I couldn't use these tickets if a FD offer becomes available, but would still be able to use them in the future.... not like we'll never go back , and not like Disney is going to get cheaper in the future!
But I'm wondering, should I buy a ticket for my (current 9 yo) kid as an adult? It's unlikely we'd go before she turns 10...unless we ended up using these tickets in September, because there was no other discount available. 

Does this make sense?


----------



## mshanson3121

4leobeans said:


> Just wondering....
> 
> W are booked with a package for September 2017 (hoping for FD, or a big discount for Canadian residents), and I'm thinking of buying the current 25% discount tickets in case there isn't another deal at that time. I realize that I couldn't use these tickets if a FD offer becomes available, but would still be able to use them in the future.... not like we'll never go back , and not like Disney is going to get cheaper in the future!
> But I'm wondering, should I buy a ticket for my (current 9 yo) kid as an adult? It's unlikely we'd go before she turns 10...unless we ended up using these tickets in September, because there was no other discount available.
> 
> Does this make sense?



Most definitely buy the adult ticket. The price difference is minimal.


----------



## disneymath

4leobeans said:


> Just wondering....
> 
> W are booked with a package for September 2017 (hoping for FD, or a big discount for Canadian residents), and I'm thinking of buying the current 25% discount tickets in case there isn't another deal at that time. I realize that I couldn't use these tickets if a FD offer becomes available, but would still be able to use them in the future.... not like we'll never go back , and not like Disney is going to get cheaper in the future!
> But I'm wondering, should I buy a ticket for my (current 9 yo) kid as an adult? It's unlikely we'd go before she turns 10...unless we ended up using these tickets in September, because there was no other discount available.
> 
> Does this make sense?


 
On a 5 day ticket, the difference was $11 or $1( (can't recall exactly) ... another vote for buy tge adult one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dioxide45 said:


> Read that Disney is also going to add expiration dates to tickets in 2017, so it may not be wise to purchase so far in advance. These look to still not expire per the terms outlined on the website. Better to buy sooner rather than later?


*Disney did in fact add an expiry date to tickets when the price was increased yesterday, however, this does NOT apply to the Canadian Ticket offer. You can find more information in detail over in this thread*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/wd...resolved-offer-extended-to-may-20-17.3577601/


----------



## myzel

This was the response I received from ticketing,

"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

This is a known display error of the expiration date of December 2017 prior to the use of the ticket and is being worked on. The tickets will never expire prior to the use and will expire 14 days after the first use of the ticket.

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us."

This was on Sunday after I questioned them earlier. I noticed they changed it to Dec 2018 if you read the fine print on the page.


----------



## Sprockie

mshanson3121 said:


> Where did you read that?


If you google Disneyworld price increase - it's all over the news that ticket prices will (have) increase on Sunday and at the same time, Disneyworld is also implementing an expiry date on their tickets.  So right now, these Canadian tickets do not expire, but it seems all other tickets do have an expiry date.


----------



## buyerbrad

This deal is too good to not buy more tickets. I had bought tickets earlier in the month for a potential 2018 trip and just bought 4 more to stash away for another undertermined time.


----------



## mshanson3121

Sprockie said:


> If you google Disneyworld price increase - it's all over the news that ticket prices will (have) increase on Sunday and at the same time, Disneyworld is also implementing an expiry date on their tickets.  So right now, these Canadian tickets do not expire, but it seems all other tickets do have an expiry date.



Ah, yeah, this is old news, it's already happened  
But no, it does not, and will not apply to the Canadian tickets.


----------



## James Yang

Hi, newbie here. Just ordered these discounted tickets for a planned trip later this year my family of 4. Trying to find good prices on flights. For the timeframe that we're planning, last week of Aug and first week of Sept, the best I've found so far is with Delta and 1 stop in Toronto. Comes out to $1480 for 4. Anybody has any experience flying Delta?

Also someone told me about Allegiant Air that flies from Ogdensburg, N.Y. and Orlando Sanford, which may work for me in Ottawa. Anyone flew with them before? Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sprockie

James Yang said:


> Hi, newbie here.  Just ordered these discounted tickets for a planned trip later this year my family of 4.  Trying to find good prices on flights.  For the timeframe that we're planning, last week of Aug and first week of Sept, the best I've found so far is with Delta and 1 stop in Toronto. Comes out to $1480 for 4. Anybody has any experience flying Delta?
> 
> Also someone told me about Allegiant Air that flies from Ogdensburg, N.Y. and Orlando Sanford, which may work for me in Ottawa.  Anyone flew with them before?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated!



We live near Kingston/Brockville and we fly out of Syracuse all the time with jetblue.  Great airline, good prices.  Syracuse is a very easy airport to fly to/from and a handful of airport hotels with free parking.  Plus, you go through customs when you go over the bridge, so you're flying a domestic flight with no customs to take up time.


----------



## James Yang

Sprockie said:


> We live near Kingston/Brockville and we fly out of Syracuse all the time with jetblue.  Great airline, good prices.  Syracuse is a very easy airport to fly to/from and a handful of airport hotels with free parking.  Plus, you go through customs when you go over the bridge, so you're flying a domestic flight with no customs to take up time.



Thanks for the info.  From Ottawa to Syracuse it's a bit of a drive.  But if the price is cheaper, I may consider it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

James Yang said:


> Hi, newbie here. Just ordered these discounted tickets for a planned trip later this year my family of 4. Trying to find good prices on flights. For the timeframe that we're planning, last week of Aug and first week of Sept, the best I've found so far is with Delta and 1 stop in Toronto. Comes out to $1480 for 4. Anybody has any experience flying Delta?
> 
> Also someone told me about Allegiant Air that flies from Ogdensburg, N.Y. and Orlando Sanford, which may work for me in Ottawa. Anyone flew with them before? Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


*First i noticed your post count so  Next I'm gonna be lazy here because i'm still trying to recover from the flu i brought home from Disney (not a souvenir I'd recommend BTW  ) so i searched for an old post on mine, should answer your questions I hope *

*There are a couple of first-hand reports *
*here http://www.disboards.com/threads/ogdensburg-ottawa-airport.3558688/*

*here http://www.disboards.com/threads/for-ottawa-residents-allegiant-from-ogdensburg.3522466/*

*and here http://www.disboards.com/threads/ogs-to-sfb-with-allegiant-maiden-flight.3544438/*

*Have a great trip!!*


----------



## James Yang

Thank you for the info.I checked he airline website. They don't have flight schedule showing my planned travel date yet so I will have to check later.


----------



## ottawamom

Welcome to Dis fellow Ottawan,

The only thing you need to be aware of with Allegiant is that they will nickle and dime you for everything so factor that in to their pricing.  I have a family of 5 and any time we've all gone we've driven to Syracuse (3 hr drive) (flown United) or Albany and Buffalo (Southwest).  Southwest now flies out of Rochester (4 hr drive).  That's what we plan on doing. We usually do some American shopping when we return to Canada before crossing back across the border.  It helps to justify the drive.

There is a direct flight from Ottawa on Air Canada to Orlando on Saturdays throughout the summer.  You may be able to scoop a good deal on a seat sale.  I've taken that flight twice using Airmiles.


----------



## James Yang

ottawamom said:


> Welcome to Dis fellow Ottawan,
> 
> The only thing you need to be aware of with Allegiant is that they will nickle and dime you for everything so factor that in to their pricing.  I have a family of 5 and any time we've all gone we've driven to Syracuse (3 hr drive) (flown United) or Albany and Buffalo (Southwest).  Southwest now flies out of Rochester (4 hr drive).  That's what we plan on doing. We usually do some American shopping when we return to Canada before crossing back across the border.  It helps to justify the drive.
> 
> There is a direct flight from Ottawa on Air Canada to Orlando on Saturdays throughout the summer.  You may be able to scoop a good deal on a seat sale.  I've taken that flight twice using Airmiles.



Thank you for all the tips!


----------



## elaine amj

elaine amj said:


> Update: I called again today and had no issues getting my confirmation emailed to me. It was a very basic receipt without any instructions (so not a voucher with terms and conditions that others have mentioned). I am satisfied though. I will pick up my physical tickets when I am there in August this year and then hang on to them for a few years until I am ready to use them.)



A little shocked. I bought 4 10 day tix on Saturday nighy by phone. Today (Tuesday), I received my 4 plastic exchange vouchers by UPS. This is after being assured by 2 different CMs that there was no way for anything to be mailed to me and all I Would have was my confirmation number.

They are clear that they are not tickets - just exchange vouchers. Instructions state to show Cdn passports when exchanging them. It doesnt even have a timeline/expiry for exchanging the vouchers.


----------



## Theta

James Yang said:


> Hi, newbie here. Just ordered these discounted tickets for a planned trip later this year my family of 4. Trying to find good prices on flights. For the timeframe that we're planning, last week of Aug and first week of Sept, the best I've found so far is with Delta and 1 stop in Toronto. Comes out to $1480 for 4. Anybody has any experience flying Delta?
> 
> Also someone told me about Allegiant Air that flies from Ogdensburg, N.Y. and Orlando Sanford, which may work for me in Ottawa. Anyone flew with them before? Any feedback is greatly appreciated!



Don't fly Allegiant,  they do nickel and dime you and the seats are terrible. 

Delta is SO much better.  That fare you received is decent.  Also, you won't have the hassle of driving across the border...both ways!


----------



## disneymath

Kinda old news since the website errors have apparently been corrected, but I fid get an email from WDW ticketing confirming that the CanRes tickets do not have a "first use by" expiry date.  The email also indicated it was a known issue they were working to fix and apologized for any confusion.  I'm just glad I now have specific written confirmation and no need for buyer's remorse for jumping on them before the ticket changes on Sunday!


----------



## mshanson3121

Theta said:


> Don't fly Allegiant,  they do nickel and dime you and the seats are terrible.
> 
> Delta is SO much better.  That fare you received is decent.  Also, you won't have the hassle of driving across the border...both ways!



They definitely nickel and dime you, but my mother flys Allegiant every time, finds the seats fine, has had no problems, and finds it cheaper than any other carrier.


----------



## Raimiette

Has anyone bought these for a much later date (I'm thinking 2020) WITHOUT getting the international shipping and just having them will call?

I would rather save the $25USD but am concerned about the lack of hardcopy voucher.  Do they still send you a e-mail confirmation with all the details?


----------



## Pkltm

Theta said:


> Don't fly Allegiant,  they do nickel and dime you and the seats are terrible.
> 
> Delta is SO much better.  That fare you received is decent.  Also, you won't have the hassle of driving across the border...both ways!



Also doesn't allegiant only fly into Sanford?


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

.


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> Has anyone bought these for a much later date (I'm thinking 2020) WITHOUT getting the international shipping and just having them will call?
> 
> I would rather save the $25USD but am concerned about the lack of hardcopy voucher.  Do they still send you a e-mail confirmation with all the details?



I assigned my tickets to people in MDE.  The email confirmation I received shows the confirmation # (as well as a bar code to scan), the quantity of tickets purchase and how much I paid for them as well as the people they are currently assigned to. Also the usual terms and conditions section. I ordered my tickets online and was able to assign them to whoever I wanted in MDE at the time of ordering.

If you don't want to assign them to people currently in your MDE you could add new people (use middle names) and assign the tickets to those people. You can also reassign these tickets at any time until they are first used.  You are able to link others to your MDE and reassign to family or friends.  They will need to prove Canadian residency when they go to Will Call to have the e-voucher (email) made into a real live ticket.


----------



## elaine amj

Raimiette said:


> Has anyone bought these for a much later date (I'm thinking 2020) WITHOUT getting the international shipping and just having them will call?
> 
> I would rather save the $25USD but am concerned about the lack of hardcopy voucher.  Do they still send you a e-mail confirmation with all the details?



I chose to do my purchase by phone on Saturday night. I was told that I would NOT get them shipped and all I would get was a verbal confirmation number (no email). On Sunday I called back and had no issues getting an email confirmation (after giving my verbal confirmation number). The email basically stated the tickets I purchased and my total cost (like a receipt) with no instructions or terms and conditions. I was again told I could not get anything mailed to me. On Monday, I got an email notification that a UPS package was being shipped to me. On Tuesday, I received the plastic exchange vouchers (they look like gift cards). The exchange vouchers clearly state the date of purchase.

So I did not pay any extra fees and still received my exchange vouchers by mail. But...ymmv. I was OK with just getting the email as I am going down in August (using different tickets). I am also thinking we won't use them for 3-5 years.


----------



## Theta

Pkltm said:


> Also doesn't allegiant only fly into Sanford?




YES!  That is a good point as well.  Allegiant only flies into Sanford, so no Magical Express, we had to rent a car and the drive seemed longer than I expected.

I just remember there were so many things that really irked me about Allegiant.


----------



## Pkltm

Theta said:


> YES!  That is a good point as well.  Allegiant only flies into Sanford, so no Magical Express, we had to rent a car and the drive seemed longer than I expected.
> 
> I just remember there were so many things that really irked me about Allegiant.



Us too, we have flwn with them twice, once on a weekend to vegas, that was fine as we only had carry ons and once to Florida, which we will never repeat. The long drive, trying to avoid tolls... no thanks


----------



## James Yang

Thanks for the all info regarding Allegiant.  I am also concerned that they only fly into Sanford.  And it sounds like the drive isn't very convenient.  Plus I would have to drive from/to Ottawa.  Unless the fare is super cheaper, it's probably not going to be worth it for me.


----------



## Sprockie

I bit the bullet and bought our tickets at CAA yesterday and received the green plastic exchange cards.  There is no mention of any expiry date on the card, receipt or anywhere else.  
FYI, CAA is offering this 25% off deal until Feb 28th.  They haven't received authorization from Disney to extend to May 20th as of yet. Given the confusion that's gone on with expiry dates, etc., I thought I'd better buy before end of November in case the terms change beyond Feb 28th.


----------



## quandrea

Sprockie said:


> I bit the bullet and bought our tickets at CAA yesterday and received the green plastic exchange cards.  There is no mention of any expiry date on the card, receipt or anywhere else.
> FYI, CAA is offering this 25% off deal until Feb 28th.  They haven't received authorization from Disney to extend to May 20th as of yet. Given the confusion that's gone on with expiry dates, etc., I thought I'd better buy before end of November in case the terms change beyond Feb 28th.


Thanks for this. I'm saving up tutoring money to buy a few more passes and just assumed I'd get them at CAA. I won't have enough money in time for their offer. Not a big deal though


----------



## Sprockie

quandrea said:


> Thanks for this. I'm saving up tutoring money to buy a few more passes and just assumed I'd get them at CAA. I won't have enough money in time for their offer. Not a big deal though


I'm not saying it won't go on beyond Feb 28th - you'd have to check.  It's just that our local CAA hasn't had any instruction from disney to keep going as of yet.  We know how efficient Disney is at getting information changed.  I hope it continues, I just didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## Debbie

quandrea said:


> Thanks for this. I'm saving up tutoring money to buy a few more passes and just assumed I'd get them at CAA. I won't have enough money in time for their offer. Not a big deal though


Thanks. I was going to wait, but I will be sure to pick 2 more up in the next 2 weeks. If they get it extended at CAA, who knows? Maybe a third set of 2? [and my Christmas/birthday gifts for 3 of the 5 kids would be done for a few years! lol]


----------



## MDH

just a note, still seeing people concerned about expiration date, this is no longer an issue.  No where will you receive an email, or see a notice that they expire, was all fixed on website.  Tickets do not expire, and offer goes till may 20th.  I've purchased 2 sets, one for 2018, and one for 2020.  Interesting note, if you order over the phone they ship them for free to canada, where as if you order online, you pay 20 dollars if you want them shipped.


----------



## quandrea

MDH said:


> just a note, still seeing people concerned about expiration date, this is no longer an issue.  No where will you receive an email, or see a notice that they expire, was all fixed on website.  Tickets do not expire, and offer goes till may 20th.  I've purchased 2 sets, one for 2018, and one for 2020.  Interesting note, if you order over the phone they ship them for free to canada, where as if you order online, you pay 20 dollars if you want them shipped.


Excellent info about ordering on the phone. Thanks!


----------



## jenilynn

James Yang said:


> Hi, newbie here. Just ordered these discounted tickets for a planned trip later this year my family of 4. Trying to find good prices on flights. For the timeframe that we're planning, last week of Aug and first week of Sept, the best I've found so far is with Delta and 1 stop in Toronto. Comes out to $1480 for 4. Anybody has any experience flying Delta?
> 
> Also someone told me about Allegiant Air that flies from Ogdensburg, N.Y. and Orlando Sanford, which may work for me in Ottawa. Anyone flew with them before? Any feedback is greatly appreciated!




I flew Allegiant Air in October round trip from IAG Niagara to SAN Sanford. Round trip for 2 with 1 carry on and 1 bag was $450 USD which I thought was a good price. No problems, everything went smooth.


----------



## jenilynn

Quick question if I am to order these tickets and am going down in May (but dont want to use them then) can I pick up the tickets and add them to MDE so I am able to take advantage of picking fast passes in the future?


----------



## quandrea

jenilynn said:


> Quick question if I am to order these tickets and am going down in May (but dont want to use them then) can I pick up the tickets and add them to MDE so I am able to take advantage of picking fast passes in the future?


Yes you can. But you don't need the tickets in hand to make fast passes. You can link the exchange certificates you have right now to MDE and use those for fast pass selections.


----------



## Theta

MDH said:


> just a note, still seeing people concerned about expiration date, this is no longer an issue.  No where will you receive an email, or see a notice that they expire, was all fixed on website.  Tickets do not expire, and offer goes till may 20th.  I've purchased 2 sets, one for 2018, and one for 2020.  Interesting note, if you order over the phone they ship them for free to canada, where as if you order online, you pay 20 dollars if you want them shipped.




Did you have to assign tickets names if you ordered them over the phone?


----------



## elaine amj

MDH said:


> just a note, still seeing people concerned about expiration date, this is no longer an issue.  No where will you receive an email, or see a notice that they expire, was all fixed on website.  Tickets do not expire, and offer goes till may 20th.  I've purchased 2 sets, one for 2018, and one for 2020.  Interesting note, if you order over the phone they ship them for free to canada, where as if you order online, you pay 20 dollars if you want them shipped.



I ordered by phone - and was assured by 2 different CMs that there was no way to get the tickets/vouchers shipped to me. I went ahead anyway. 1st CM would only give me a verbal confirmation number. 2nd CM sent me an email confirmation. A few days later, they arrived in my mailbox. I was not charged any extra fee.



Theta said:


> Did you have to assign tickets names if you ordered them over the phone?



No. This was why I ordered over the phone. Online - I would have been forced to assign names. I know there are ways around it with phantom names and reassigning tickets - but for now I wanted flexibility. I don't have a plan for when I will use these tickets.


----------



## James Yang

I'm getting some online quotes for flights from Ottawa to Orlando, round trip for 4 people, $1100 CDN, with a stopover at New York-La Guardia.  Travel dates are Aug 28-Sept 8.  A couple of questions for those have been to Disney before:

1. Do you think this price is reasonable?  I'd consider flights out of Odgensburg or Syracuse, but given that I'd have to drive, which I consider as equivalent to having a stopover, unless the prices are considerably cheaper, I'd rather just fly out of Ottawa.
2. Has anyone gone through New York-La Guardia airport before.  The flight I'm getting only has 50 minutes for connection, which I sense might be too short. Any experience that you could share?


----------



## ottawamom

That's an amazing price for flights from Ottawa. My in-laws paid $600 each for round trips in May.

As for the connection you'll clear customs in Ottawa (both directions). You should be OK with 50 minutes as you won't have to clear security again.  See if you can find out what gates are used today for the flights through La Guardia. That will give you an indication of what to expect in August.

After you're all booked please share with us where you found such a great deal.


----------



## MDH

Theta said:


> Did you have to assign tickets names if you ordered them over the phone?


No you don't


----------



## James Yang

ottawamom said:


> That's an amazing price for flights from Ottawa. My in-laws paid $600 each for round trips in May.
> 
> As for the connection you'll clear customs in Ottawa (both directions). You should be OK with 50 minutes as you won't have to clear security again.  See if you can find out what gates are used today for the flights through La Guardia. That will give you an indication of what to expect in August.
> 
> After you're all booked please share with us where you found such a great deal.




Thanks for the reply.  I used Google flights to fine this deal.  It's really nice tool as it gives price variations between different dates so it is really easy to pick the cheapest ones.  You are also able to track the price and when there is a change, you'll get an email notification.

I will have a look at the flights at La Guardia and see how connections are made.  I'll report back if I end up purchasing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

James Yang said:


> I'm getting some online quotes for flights from Ottawa to Orlando, round trip for 4 people, $1100 CDN, with a stopover at New York-La Guardia.  Travel dates are Aug 28-Sept 8.  A couple of questions for those have been to Disney before:
> 
> 1. Do you think this price is reasonable?  I'd consider flights out of Odgensburg or Syracuse, but given that I'd have to drive, which I consider as equivalent to having a stopover, unless the prices are considerably cheaper, I'd rather just fly out of Ottawa.
> 2. Has anyone gone through New York-La Guardia airport before.  The flight I'm getting only has 50 minutes for connection, which I sense might be too short. Any experience that you could share?


*Our trip from Pearson in January (sigh one month ago today to be exact) was under a freezing rain watch so WestJet let us re-book a day early connecting thru La Guardia ...our layover was 53 minutes (just looked to confirm) ... we sat on the tarmac at Pearson for about 10 minutes due to "heavy traffic" and then when we landed in New York we sat for another 35 ... they had no gate for us. The plane was PACKED and we were almost at the back of the plane but stood up and asked if people would mind letting us thru ... we ran thru the airport ...we were "those people" charging down the moving sidewalks while listening to "Delta flight to Orlando is in final boarding" The door to the gangplank (what the heck is this called for a plane??) was locked but they were waiting for us since our luggage was already on the plane so if we didn't show up they would need to pull it! We put our butts in the seats as they were bolting the door :O *

*We thought the 50-ish minutes would be plenty of time but with the 2 delays it was extremely tight, wasn't something i'd want to risk doing again and definitely not with kids in tow. Perhaps it was the weather related who knows ... I'm sure others have had better experiences. I find it hard to believe they would book the flights that close if people were continually missing connections ???*


----------



## NDollie

oh man....we have a 50 minute layover in La Guardia too for our trip in May....hoping since weather will be better we won't be running....*fingers crossed*


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Those who have bought from CAA, did they charge you for these tickets in Canadian Dollars (converted) or in US Dollars?  Just thinking about how to leverage AirMiles on one card or whether to pay with US VISA and save a bit on exchange rate. TIA!


----------



## moab44

They charged in Canadian funds after they converted from US dollars.


----------



## quandrea

disneydreamgirl said:


> Those who have bought from CAA, did they charge you for these tickets in Canadian Dollars (converted) or in US Dollars?  Just thinking about how to leverage AirMiles on one card or whether to pay with US VISA and save a bit on exchange rate. TIA!


I've done both.


----------



## James Yang

Thanks for all the info about connection time at La Guardia. I've been playing around with flights on Delta website and it seems that there are other options for the second half of the flight that will give me more connection time (ie 3 hours) but still at the same price.  3 hours may be a little excessive but I think I'll err on the side of caution on this one.

Another question just to make sure: I ordered these discount tickets and  received an email with confirmation number. It seems to be linked already in MDE. I see in this thread the terms "exchange certificate" and "voucher". Are they the same as the confirmation email I got?


----------



## Theta

moab44 said:


> They charged in Canadian funds after they converted from US dollars.




I don't quite understand this.  The charge is actually in Canadian dollars?

I have a US credit card I was thinking about using, but if they charge in Canadian dollars, I would lose on the exchange both ways?  In addition, I would be charged the foreign exchange fee?


----------



## Theta

Also, has anyone had success using the US credit card with a US billing address?

I see on the website you need a CDN billing address attached to your credit card.


----------



## ottawamom

James Yang said:


> Thanks for all the info about conWnection time at La Guardia. I've been playing around with flights on Delta website and it seems that there are other options for the second half of the flight that will give me more connection time (ie 3 hours) but still at the same price.  3 hours may be a little excessive but I think I'll err on the side of caution on this one.
> 
> Another question just to make sure: I ordered these discount tickets and  received an email with confirmation number. It seems to be linked already in MDE. I see in this thread the terms "exchange certificate" and "voucher". Are they the same as the confirmation email I got?



Yes. I received that same email.  There should be a barcode prominently displayed on it and a confirmation #. You take that email to Will Call before entering a park and they will turn the "Vouchers" in your MDE into real tickets that will allow you to enter the park. Your MDE in reality contains nothing more than an electronic link to your ticket purchase but thinking of it as an electronic voucher may help. You will be able to use the linked "vouchers" in MDE to make your Fastpass+ selections at 30 or 60 days.

All this being said you may end up having plastic ticket vouchers delivered to your home next week.  There are lots of different reports out there about how Disney is dealing with this daily. Whichever method you have your tickets will be at Will Call for you.


----------



## James Yang

ottawamom said:


> Yes. I received that same email.  There should be a barcode prominently displayed on it and a confirmation #. You take that email to Will Call before entering a park and they will turn the "Vouchers" in your MDE into real tickets that will allow you to enter the park. Your MDE in reality contains nothing more than an electronic link to your ticket purchase but thinking of it as an electronic voucher may help. You will be able to use the linked "vouchers" in MDE to make your Fastpass+ selections at 30 or 60 days.
> 
> All this being said you may end up having plastic ticket vouchers delivered to your home next week.  There are lots of different reports out there about how Disney is dealing with this daily. Whichever method you have your tickets will be at Will Call for you.



Great. I got that bar code and confirmation#. I will wait and see if anything comes to the door.


----------



## Sprockie

Theta said:


> I don't quite understand this.  The charge is actually in Canadian dollars?
> 
> I have a US credit card I was thinking about using, but if they charge in Canadian dollars, I would lose on the exchange both ways?  In addition, I would be charged the foreign exchange fee?


The price is in USD - exactly the price that is quoted on the Disneyworld website to the penny.  If you have a CAA membership, there is a discount of about $5.00 per ticket below that.  I bought mine without the membership, so paid what I would have paid buying through Disney.  They convert it to Canadian with the exchange rate of the day.


----------



## hdrolfe

James Yang said:


> I'm getting some online quotes for flights from Ottawa to Orlando, round trip for 4 people, $1100 CDN, with a stopover at New York-La Guardia.  Travel dates are Aug 28-Sept 8.  A couple of questions for those have been to Disney before:
> 
> 1. Do you think this price is reasonable?  I'd consider flights out of Odgensburg or Syracuse, but given that I'd have to drive, which I consider as equivalent to having a stopover, unless the prices are considerably cheaper, I'd rather just fly out of Ottawa.
> 2. Has anyone gone through New York-La Guardia airport before.  The flight I'm getting only has 50 minutes for connection, which I sense might be too short. Any experience that you could share?



My son will only fly direct after our trip last May when we had connecting flights. We are going Aug 27 to Sep 3 and got our flights for $973 with Air Canada direct from Ottawa to Orlando. I know it's not cheap but it's direct  Just the two of us. Last May our connection was in Newark on the way down, Montreal on the way home. I would say the way down was much easier, we didn't have to go through security or customs again in Newark. We had 70 minutes I think, and it was plenty of time to collect our carry on (had to gate check it) and a bathroom break before getting to the next gate. Not the same as La Guardia but I would think it's similar? Coming back and having to run around Montreal was NOT fun.


----------



## quandrea

Theta said:


> I don't quite understand this.  The charge is actually in Canadian dollars?
> 
> I have a US credit card I was thinking about using, but if they charge in Canadian dollars, I would lose on the exchange both ways?  In addition, I would be charged the foreign exchange fee?


They will charge straight up US dollars if you pay in US dollars. I've done this. Paid us cash. 

They will also take the us price, convert it and you can pay in CAD dollars. You would save foreign exchange fees in this case if using a Canadian credit card. I paid cash. CAD dollars in this case.


----------



## elaine amj

Theta said:


> Also, has anyone had success using the US credit card with a US billing address?
> 
> I see on the website you need a CDN billing address attached to your credit card.



I ordered by phone using a US credit card with a US billing address (but wasn't asked for the billing address). I chose to do it by phone to avoid having to assign the tickets to names for now.


----------



## isabellea

Once our taxes refund comes in in March, maybe I will be able to convince DH to go back in 2018 for Christmas now that the offer has been extended...


----------



## gocolts

So, is there anyway to know if the prices will stay the same until the new May 20th date? The Canadian promo prices were not affected by the recent price increase.....


----------



## cjbcam

I have a few questions... I'm thinking of buying these for a future trip. How do you use them for the fast pass selections 60 days out when you have to exchange for "real" tickets when you are there? If you buy these tickets now and stay on Disney property can you buy the dining plan?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cjbcam said:


> I have a few questions... I'm thinking of buying these for a future trip. How do you use them for the fast pass selections 60 days out when you have to exchange for "real" tickets when you are there? If you buy these tickets now and stay on Disney property can you buy the dining plan?


Yes, you can call disney and do a "ticketless" package and add the dining plan.  As for FP, there will be a code with your exchange certificate that you can link to your MDE account and assign to people to book your FP in advance.


----------



## cjbcam

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes, you can call disney and do a "ticketless" package and add the dining plan.  As for FP, there will be a code with your exchange certificate that you can link to your MDE account and assign to people to book your FP in advance.



Thanks!


----------



## DisIsForMe

We're almost on the road and looking for some re-assurance from those who've redeemed these tix already.

We arrive off-site late Saturday and are going to Epcot Sunday.  Intend to go to DS Sat night to redeem tix and get magicbands etc.
- Can we buy and link magicbands at DS guest services?
- I have myself, my wife and DD(6), DS(4), DS(2 - no ticket).  Can I go on my own with my wife's passport to get my tix or will they not give me her ticket.  All ordered on same reservation.
- We also are travelling with Bro, Sis, niece whose tickets are ordered on separate reservation.  Can I get their tix too or do Bro and I both need to go? (which is current plan anyhow)


----------



## Tanooki

DisIsForMe said:


> We're almost on the road and looking for some re-assurance from those who've redeemed these tix already.
> 
> We arrive off-site late Saturday and are going to Epcot Sunday.  Intend to go to DS Sat night to redeem tix and get magicbands etc.
> - Can we buy and link magicbands at DS guest services?
> - I have myself, my wife and DD(6), DS(4), DS(2 - no ticket).  Can I go on my own with my wife's passport to get my tix or will they not give me her ticket.  All ordered on same reservation.
> - We also are travelling with Bro, Sis, niece whose tickets are ordered on separate reservation.  Can I get their tix too or do Bro and I both need to go? (which is current plan anyhow)



I'm no expert but here's it is :
You can buy magicbands at any store in DS (or any park for that matter) and you can link them yourself in MDE by entering the number printed on the inside of the band. I think the CMs can also do that for you at the register though.
From what I've been told, you can go and get the tickets for all the members of your party as long as you have their passports, they don't need to be there. I'm also going to do that so I hope it's true!
You could probably (experts needed here!) get your bro's tickets as well but you'd need the credit card that was used to buy them as well as their passports. I personally wouldn't chance it and I'd go with him but that's just me... 

We are also getting there Saturday evening but I'm planning on going to DS Sunday morning to activate the tickets before we go to MK in the afternoon 

Have a great trip!


----------



## michelb

hdrolfe said:


> My son will only fly direct after our trip last May when we had connecting flights. We are going Aug 27 to Sep 3 and got our flights for $973 with Air Canada direct from Ottawa to Orlando. I know it's not cheap but it's direct  ...



Is that $973 each?  You should consider flying from Ogdensburg which also flies direct.  It's to SFB not MCO which can be a bit of a pain but flights are significantly cheaper.  You can't buy that far ahead so prices for Aug 27 - Sep 3 aren't available yet but Aug 5 - Aug 12 is $187US (about $250CND depending on the conversion rate).  It's Allegiant Air which does charge for pretty much anything and everything they can think of but I think if you are flying economy, the luggage fees are about the same (although Allegiant does charge for carry-on which is free on AC.  Allegiant does allow a personal item.


----------



## DisIsForMe

@Tanooki thanks for the awesome detail.  Interesting (at least to me): the shaking smiley emoji came up on my phone as ":good vibes:"  Meaning I've now got The Beach Boys playing in my head.  Which is awesome! #BestSongEver!!!

I wish good vibrations out your direction as well.

I've read other posts that you drive straight through.  That's what we're doing as well.  Leaving late afternoon Friday (Ottawa) intending to arrive Saturday evening.


----------



## hdrolfe

michelb said:


> Is that $973 each?  You should consider flying from Ogdensburg which also flies direct.  It's to SFB not MCO which can be a bit of a pain but flights are significantly cheaper.  You can't buy that far ahead so prices for Aug 27 - Sep 3 aren't available yet but Aug 5 - Aug 12 is $187US (about $250CND depending on the conversion rate).  It's Allegiant Air which does charge for pretty much anything and everything they can think of but I think if you are flying economy, the luggage fees are about the same (although Allegiant does charge for carry-on which is free on AC.  Allegiant does allow a personal item.



It's for both of us. I did consider Ogdensburg but it would require paying for parking at the airport there, more driving, paying for bags, and transfers, I didn't think it would be worth it for us. Plus the drive home after the flight. I'm saving a lot on Yacht Club and the tickets, although if we get luck and the MNSSHP is on September 1st I guess we'll be spending that savings. I normally only take carryon bags, though we may take one regular suitcase this time, haven't decided yet  

I do really like that we have the option of Ogdensburg now though, I think the more competition the better.


----------



## Sprockie

hdrolfe said:


> It's for both of us. I did consider Ogdensburg but it would require paying for parking at the airport there, more driving, paying for bags, and transfers, I didn't think it would be worth it for us. Plus the drive home after the flight. I'm saving a lot on Yacht Club and the tickets, although if we get luck and the MNSSHP is on September 1st I guess we'll be spending that savings. I normally only take carryon bags, though we may take one regular suitcase this time, haven't decided yet
> 
> I do really like that we have the option of Ogdensburg now though, I think the more competition the better.



Another hour will get you to syracuse and Jet Blue.  We fly from Syracuse frequently and stay in an airport hotel with Free parkng.  The best western is within throwing distance of the airport.  We love going through customs at the bridge instead of through the airport.


----------



## Tanooki

DisIsForMe said:


> @Tanooki thanks for the awesome detail.  Interesting (at least to me): the shaking smiley emoji came up on my phone as ":good vibes:"  Meaning I've now got The Beach Boys playing in my head.  Which is awesome! #BestSongEver!!!
> 
> I wish good vibrations out your direction as well.
> 
> I've read other posts that you drive straight through.  That's what we're doing as well.  Leaving late afternoon Friday (Ottawa) intending to arrive Saturday evening.



Oh we don't drive straight through, we spend the night in Virginia  on the road right now!


----------



## otten

cjbcam said:


> I have a few questions... I'm thinking of buying these for a future trip. How do you use them for the fast pass selections 60 days out when you have to exchange for "real" tickets when you are there? If you buy these tickets now and stay on Disney property can you buy the dining plan?



I bought mine through my disney.com account. They show up in my account as valid tickets and I can see Fastpass availability for the next 30 days. So I assume as soon as I have a resort reservation that is within 60 days I will be able to make 60 day FP selections.


----------



## disneybree

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to ask that if we buy these 25% discounted Disney tickets for Canadian Residents with a room (All-Star Sports, but not the package), do we get a magicband that will allow us to book FastPasses 60 days in advance?

And how? I know that we get an email with a confirmation number and a barcode, but do we still get MagicBands if we buy the tickets and the room separately ?

Thanks


----------



## elaine amj

When I stayed in September, I was on a room-only and got magic bands like normal.


----------



## TML2012

disneybree said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to ask that if we buy these 25% discounted Disney tickets for Canadian Residents with a room (All-Star Sports, but not the package), do we get a magicband that will allow us to book FastPasses 60 days in advance?
> 
> And how? I know that we get an email with a confirmation number and a barcode, but do we still get MagicBands if we buy the tickets and the room separately ?
> 
> Thanks


When you stay on property, you will be given Magic Bands even if you don't have park tickets. We stayed one night at the Yacht Club and received them.

You can link your vouchers to your My Disney Experience account. If you are staying on property and it is registered in your account you should be able to book your FP+ at 60 days. You don't need your MagicBands to book FP+.


----------



## disneybree

TML2012 said:


> When you stay on property, you will be given Magic Bands even if you don't have park tickets. We stayed one night at the Yacht Club and received them.
> 
> You can link your vouchers to your My Disney Experience account. If you are staying on property and it is registered in your account you should be able to book your FP+ at 60 days. You don't need your MagicBands to book FP+.



Oh.. now I get it !

 Thanks !


----------



## AdamsMum

I'm a little confused.  I purchased these tickets last week through the Disney website, they are showing up in my MDE account along with my DVC reservation.  Am I still expected to produce an exchange certificate?  I get that we will have to verify Canadian residence with our passports, but nothing on the purchase confirmation said I would receive an exchange certificate.


----------



## AngelDisney

AdamsMum said:


> I'm a little confused.  I purchased these tickets last week through the Disney website, they are showing up in my MDE account along with my DVC reservation.  Am I still expected to produce an exchange certificate?  I get that we will have to verify Canadian residence with our passports, but nothing on the purchase confirmation said I would receive an exchange certificate.



I got an email with a barcode. Above the barcode it says "Show this at ticket window". I am planning to print the email and bring it with me to activate the tickets before heading to the parks.


----------



## DisIsForMe

I also purchased through website and I received an email confirmation that has scannable purchase code and instructions for redeeming at guest services. I expect to allow that to be scanned from my phone.


----------



## AdamsMum

DisIsForMe said:


> I also purchased through website and I received an email confirmation that has scannable purchase code and instructions for redeeming at guest services. I expect to allow that to be scanned from my phone.


I also received that.  I guess that's my exchange certificate.
Thanks.


----------



## mshanson3121

So I'm curious how this works: 

I bought the tickets, they are showing up in my MDE account etc.... 
I will buy Magic Bands ahead of time and link them to the tickets showing in my MDE account. 
I will make my FP+ etc...
Then, our first day in WDW, I will go and exchange for the actual hard plastic tickets correct? And everything just basically virtually transfers over? My pre-purchased/linked Magic Bands will work etc?


----------



## Tanooki

Hi there! I'm here to report about our upgrade experience. I bought 6-day tickets at CAA (so before the price increase) with the canadian discount (25%). I first went to GS at Disney Springs to activate my tickets (need to show our passports to confirm we're canadian) for this promotion. I then asked about upgrading to AP and the CM quoted me a big price that I didn't like. I asked about the value of the ticket and he told me that since it was a discounted ticket he couldn't bridge it but I could get a credit for what I actually paid for it. I didn't go any further at that time. We then went to MK so we stopped by a ticket booth at TTC. The CM there was really nice but she basically told me the same thing. I asked about bridging and she really tried on the computer and then on the phone for a long while but could only credit me for what I actually paid for the ticket because of the canadian promo. We did end up upgrading our tickets to AP because we wanted to and because we really didn't want to spend any more of our precious vacation time over this.
So here it is!


----------



## DnA2010

If I purchase 6 day tickets and when I go to use I want to add more days, I'm guessing I don't pay a discounted rate correct? We have no set trips planned but know we want to go back so are thinking of grabbing some tickets for future...


----------



## mshanson3121

DnA2010 said:


> If I purchase 6 day tickets and when I go to use I want to add more days, I'm guessing I don't pay a discounted rate correct? We have no set trips planned but know we want to go back so are thinking of grabbing some tickets for future...



Correct. There will be no discount. So, you paid $283.56 for an adult 6 day, basic ticket with the Canadian discount. And you get there and decide you want to upgrade to say an 8 day ticket, you will have to pay $163.74 per ticket to add on those two days (the price difference between what you paid, and what an 8 day ticket costs at full price). So your best bet is to err on the side of caution and buy as many days as you can afford now.


----------



## James Yang

A question about magic bands: I have purchased park tickets (link in the OP), booked flights and Disney resort (both booked separately and not through Disney's website). When and how should I get my magic bands?


----------



## AngelDisney

James Yang said:


> A question about magic bands: I have purchased park tickets (link in the OP), booked flights and Disney resort (both booked separately and not through Disney's website). When and how should I get my magic bands?



Magic bands are not shipped to Canada. We got ours when we checked into the hotel.


----------



## Tanooki

AngelDisney said:


> Magic bands are not shipped to Canada. We got ours when we checked into the hotel.


But you can go on MDE to personalize them


----------



## marisabuzz

TL;DR

Can someone confirm that today is not the last day to buy these tix? I think I read somewhere pages before that May something is the last day to buy. Is that right?


----------



## quandrea

marisabuzz said:


> TL;DR
> 
> Can someone confirm that today is not the last day to buy these tix? I think I read somewhere pages before that May something is the last day to buy. Is that right?


May 20 on the Disney site. May 11 at CAA.


----------



## marisabuzz

quandrea said:


> May 20 on the Disney site. May 11 at CAA.


Thanks...I could not find that info anywhere on the Disney site. :|


----------



## lcvb

Does anyone know if the airmiles discounted tickets will continue past today?


----------



## James Yang

AngelDisney said:


> Magic bands are not shipped to Canada. We got ours when we checked into the hotel.



OK thanks for the info.


----------



## Donald - my hero

lcvb said:


> Does anyone know if the airmiles discounted tickets will continue past today?


*NO, there's been lots of chatter about it on the Airmiles Alert thread but no-one has a concrete answer from the less-than-helpful customer service.*


----------



## Sparrow78

well it sucks they extended it for DW and not DL


----------



## DISfirstTimer

hdrolfe said:


> It's for both of us. I did consider Ogdensburg but it would require paying for parking at the airport there, more driving, paying for bags, and transfers, I didn't think it would be worth it for us. Plus the drive home after the flight. I'm saving a lot on Yacht Club and the tickets, although if we get luck and the MNSSHP is on September 1st I guess we'll be spending that savings. I normally only take carryon bags, though we may take one regular suitcase this time, haven't decided yet
> 
> I do really like that we have the option of Ogdensburg now though, I think the more competition the better.





michelb said:


> Is that $973 each?  You should consider flying from Ogdensburg which also flies direct.  It's to SFB not MCO which can be a bit of a pain but flights are significantly cheaper.  You can't buy that far ahead so prices for Aug 27 - Sep 3 aren't available yet but Aug 5 - Aug 12 is $187US (about $250CND depending on the conversion rate).  It's Allegiant Air which does charge for pretty much anything and everything they can think of but I think if you are flying economy, the luggage fees are about the same (although Allegiant does charge for carry-on which is free on AC.  Allegiant does allow a personal item.



I'm from Ogdensburg and I'm considering flying out of Ottawa or Syracuse. You can only fly two days out of the week from OGD and I fear the flight being canceled due to weather and having no other choice. My trip isn't until January so I have a lot of time to decide.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *NO, there's been lots of chatter about it on the Airmiles Alert thread but no-one has a concrete answer from the less-than-helpful customer service.*



looks like Air Miles has officially extended the discount until May!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> View attachment 222914
> looks like Air Miles has officially extended the discount until May!


Yippee!! I should be able to get at least one by then but gonna try for 2.


----------



## Sue M

Tanooki said:


> Hi there! I'm here to report about our upgrade experience. I bought 6-day tickets at CAA (so before the price increase) with the canadian discount (25%). I first went to GS at Disney Springs to activate my tickets (need to show our passports to confirm we're canadian) for this promotion. I then asked about upgrading to AP and the CM quoted me a big price that I didn't like. I asked about the value of the ticket and he told me that since it was a discounted ticket he couldn't bridge it but I could get a credit for what I actually paid for it. I didn't go any further at that time. We then went to MK so we stopped by a ticket booth at TTC. The CM there was really nice but she basically told me the same thing. I asked about bridging and she really tried on the computer and then on the phone for a long while but could only credit me for what I actually paid for the ticket because of the canadian promo. We did end up upgrading our tickets to AP because we wanted to and because we really didn't want to spend any more of our precious vacation time over this.
> So here it is!


Can I ask you if you went thru a park gate and used the ticket first before asking about upgrade to AP?  I was thinking about upgrading too if we decide to take another trip within the year. 
I have gotten discounted tickets in the past thru Undercover Tourist and have used them a couple of days before upgrading them. I heard once you use them for entry before you upgrade they show up as full price ticket and you can bridge them. I'm not sure if this holds true for the Canadian tickets.


----------



## Sue M

marisabuzz said:


> Thanks...I could not find that info anywhere on the Disney site. :|


So glad they extended offer till May, guess it's been pretty popular. And they haven't slapped that stupid new ticket exp. date on the Canadian tickets. 
 It would be great if they gave Canadians extra discounts on the resorts too, or CAD at par!



Sparrow78 said:


> well it sucks they extended it for DW and not DL


Yes, glad I bought my DL tix already for Sept trip. Too bad they didn't extend offer, I may have added another trip to DL.  But with their exp dates, may have been a little tricky.


----------



## elaine amj

Sue M said:


> Can I ask you if you went thru a park gate and used the ticket first before asking about upgrade to AP?  I was thinking about upgrading too if we decide to take another trip within the year.
> I have gotten discounted tickets in the past thru Undercover Tourist and have used them a couple of days before upgrading them. I heard once you use them for entry before you upgrade they show up as full price ticket and you can bridge them. I'm not sure if this holds true for the Canadian tickets.




My understanding is that if u buy the tix directly from Disney, there is no bridging since they know the price. Of course, these were CAA tix, so a very interesting data point.


----------



## Sue M

elaine amj said:


> My understanding is that if u buy the tix directly from Disney, there is no bridging since they know the price. Of course, these were CAA tix, so a very interesting data point.


I'm not sure. I think using ticket first before trying to upgrade changes things, and they show up as full price tickets after they've been used. At least they used to. Guess I'll find out when I go.


----------



## Tanooki

Sue M said:


> I'm not sure. I think using ticket first before trying to upgrade changes things, and they show up as full price tickets after they've been used. At least they used to. Guess I'll find out when I go.


That used to be true but it's not anymore, you don't need to use the ticket beforehand to "lock-in" the value. I don't know if it would've helped since we didn't use it before but it might be worth a try anyway...


----------



## uandmfan

Has anyone bought these where they don't plan on using them for several years?  We are planning to go back in 2020 but were thinking of buying now to get the deal as the tickets don't expire. Are there any major risks with this?  
Thanks!


----------



## otten

uandmfan said:


> Has anyone bought these where they don't plan on using them for several years?  We are planning to go back in 2020 but were thinking of buying now to get the deal as the tickets don't expire. Are there any major risks with this?
> Thanks!



We've already purchased one set to use for our trip in January 2018 but now that the offer was extended we will likely purchase for our big 2019 trip. I like the idea of the tickets being paid for well in advance, especially since we want to do 8 nights in a deluxe resort that trip. 

As for risks, well there is the risk that the Canadian exchange rate will improve and lower the amount you actually saved on the tickets. Then again, ticket prices could go up (likely will) and the exchange rate could get worse. I have read though that if you upgrade the tickets (say to park hoppers or to add days) that you may have to pay the difference between what you actually paid and the current cost of that type of ticket so it is probably better to buy what you think you'll need now rather than risk needing to upgrade.


----------



## elaine amj

I bought without a plan to use them for probably 5 or more years. I figure with price increases I will have a better return on investment in these tix than in stocks!

The main risks is that if u want to upgrade, u will likely have to pay the difference between what u paid and current gate price, negating any savings. So I bought what I thought we would use - 10 day base tix. I still have 8 waterpark days on my nonexpiring tix so felt I wouldn't need that add-on. 

Its transferable before it is used so I figure at worst, I can sell the tix for what I paid. 

If I had a clearer picture of other trips in mind, I would probably buy more. But I really like the free dining promo and that requires tix at full price.


----------



## buyerbrad

uandmfan said:


> Has anyone bought these where they don't plan on using them for several years?  We are planning to go back in 2020 but were thinking of buying now to get the deal as the tickets don't expire. Are there any major risks with this?
> Thanks!


I purchased 4 adult and 3 child tickets for Disney World that I currently have no plans to use in the immediate future.  My daughters are currently 1.5 and almost 4 years old.  We are going to Disneyland this summer and using 3 day hopper passes we got with our Airmiles.  I'm currently at 2000 Airmiles, so the plan is to get another non-expiring child OR adult ticket before they raise the Airmiles price again (around May 20th presumably).


----------



## Feckless

Hi, I bought these tickets... anyone know if I can get them activated at the Imternatiomal Gateway?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Feckless said:


> Hi, I bought these tickets... anyone know if I can get them activated at the Imternatiomal Gateway?


*Yes, any of the guest service locations at any of the parks or Disney Springs can do this for you *


----------



## naylor90

Hi There!

Sorry if this has been asked already. Does anyone know if you can use your NEXUS Card and a driver's license as your proof of residency or does it HAVE to be a passport?

Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

naylor90 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already. Does anyone know if you can use your NEXUS Card and a driver's license as your proof of residency or does it HAVE to be a passport?
> 
> Thanks!


*I would imagine that would be sufficient since they accept that combination of ID for proof of age to purchase alcohol .. and it clearly states on the posted plaques (i have a picture somewhere in my 2,800 that i took last month  ) that NEXUS is valid only For Canadian Guests --- the duh factor is large with that statement!!*

* found my picture*


----------



## jaceraden

Hi there. I bought my tickets several thread pages and a month or more ago - so I stopped following. Now I'm thinking about buying more since it's been extended. What's the verdict on expiry dates? Is there indeed an expiry date or can I buy them and save them for a trip in 2-3 years (or more). 

Thank you!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would imagine that would be sufficient since they accept that combination of ID for proof of age to purchase alcohol .. and it clearly states on the posted plaques (i have a picture somewhere in my 2,800 that i took last month  ) that NEXUS is valid only For Canadian Guests --- the duh factor is large with that statement!!*
> 
> * found my picture*
> 
> View attachment 224286



Thanks for the pic! Do you think a copy of passport and the Nexus card are sufficient? I don't want to carry the passport around but I am worried that they want the passport.


----------



## mab2012

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for the pic! Do you think a copy of passport and the Nexus card are sufficient? I don't want to carry the passport around but I am worried that they want the passport.



Does the Nexus card display an address?  Nexus is available to US residents, so without an address it doesn't offer any proof of residency at all.  Of course, neither does a passport; there are plenty of non-resident Canadian citizens in the world.

If you really don't want to take a passport, I would suggest that you write to Disney, print the response, and take it with you to Guest Services, along with whatever documentation they agree is acceptable.  Might take a few days to get a response though.


----------



## marisabuzz

mab2012 said:


> Does the Nexus card display an address?  Nexus is available to US residents, so without an address it doesn't offer any proof of residency at all.  Of course, neither does a passport; there are plenty of non-resident Canadian citizens in the world.
> 
> If you really don't want to take a passport, I would suggest that you write to Disney, print the response, and take it with you to Guest Services, along with whatever documentation they agree is acceptable.  Might take a few days to get a response though.



Passports don't have a printed address on it either (you write it in on a page). Yes Nexus is available to Americans, but both Canadian and American cards show Citizenship similar to what is shown in a passport. I highly doubt that CMs will know how to look at a Nexus card or even know what one is.









I'm curious to know this too, but since I'll be down there soon I will report back if this works (much to my chagrin, I'll be sure to keep passports with us).


----------



## AngelDisney

marisabuzz said:


> Passports don't have a printed address on it either (you write it in on a page). Yes Nexus is available to Americans, but both Canadian and American cards show Citizenship similar to what is shown in a passport. I highly doubt that CMs will know how to look at a Nexus card or even know what one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know this too, but since I'll be down there soon I will report back if this works (much to my chagrin, I'll be sure to keep passports with us).



Thanks! Have a magical trip!


----------



## seema

What is the upgrade fee to get a hopper option to these tickets?


----------



## ddawg

I no longer see the ad that said these discounted Canadian vouchers  would not expire.  Can someone send me the link to this ad.  I would like to buy some in advance for future trips but it worries me that they no longer advertise that they won't expire.  I do see , when I click on the view detail, it says they have to be used by December 2018.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Here is a link, but the actual page to purchase is down for some reason, noticed it last night. Hopefully it will come back up shortly.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/multi-day-tickets/

Wondering if the reason is that they updated the relative savings percentages...this is a really good deal especially if the currency experts anticipation of a dollar differential continuing well into the future occurs.


----------



## ddawg

*Hi disneydreamgirl,  Thank you for the link.  Did you notice that the wording has changed and it no longer says that the vouchers don't expire?*


----------



## mab2012

ddawg said:


> I no longer see the ad that said these discounted Canadian vouchers  would not expire.  Can someone send me the link to this ad.  I would like to buy some in advance for future trips but it worries me that they no longer advertise that they won't expire.  I do see , when I click on the view detail, it says they have to be used by December 2018.



<sigh>  Will it never end?  Why does Disney have so much trouble keeping a consistent message?

For what it's worth:

Although the language on the advertisement has changed, the small print on the actual ticket purchase page has NOT changed.  There is no indication of any expiry, except after first use.  Compare this to the fine print on the regular tickets, which does say that first use must be on or before Dec 31/18, both in the "Important Details" section and in the terms at the bottom of the page.

On top of that, after the confusion and commotion raised over the Canadian Resident ticket expiry when expiry dates were introduced on the regular tickets, I really doubt that Disney would do a 180 on this now.  There were several clarifications issued by Cast Members, both in writing and over the phone, saying that tickets sold under this offer would not expire.  I can't see them making the effort to clarify this, and (mostly) fix the website, just to turn around and change it a couple of weeks later, thus causing even greater confusion.

My guess is that the change in the advertisement is a deliberate effort to de-emphasize the non-expiry of these tickets.  They want people to use them now, not buy and hold.  But I don't think the terms have actually changed.  As for the "first use" mention in the "detail" view, that just looks like a standard footer that the web developer forgot to change.

ETA: As always, if you have concerns, get it in writing from Disney.  That way if you end up having trouble down the line, you have their written confirmation to fall back on.  They'll honour it.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I don't see that the non-expiry feature is gone and I haven't bit the bullet yet on these but feel I will need to get some assurance from Disney as mab2012 has suggested to increase comfort levels. I have to agree that Disney isn't going to reneg on that feature at this point. No guarantees of course but can't help but wonder if this is the last time this will be offered.  I'd hazard a guess if they chose to offer it again after this current offer expires, there will be a use by date very clearly associated with any brand new offers.


----------



## seema

I have yesterday sent Disney an email yesterday with a few questions on the tickets covered by the Canadian promotion. One of the question is related to an expiration date (or not)? I will post the response once I get that response from Disney.


----------



## seema

seema said:


> I have yesterday sent Disney an email yesterday with a few questions on the tickets covered by the Canadian promotion. One of the question is related to an expiration date (or not)? I will post the response once I get that response from Disney.




Here is the reply:


Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

The Canadian resident discounted tickets do not have an expiration date as long as they remain unused, but once used, the remaining days expire 14 days later. You can add the Park Hopper® feature at the time of purchase. The prices are displayed online, or you can call our Reservations team for pricing information. You can bring a valid Canadian driver's license instead of a passport as well.

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,

xxxxx xxxxx
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## Sue M

ddawg said:


> *Hi disneydreamgirl,  Thank you for the link.  Did you notice that the wording has changed and it no longer says that the vouchers don't expire?*


But it also doesn't give an exp date like the DL tix.


----------



## ottawamom

seema said:


> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



Got to love the last line!


----------



## marisabuzz

seema said:


> What is the upgrade fee to get a hopper option to these tickets?


We upgraded to hopper during our trip. It was about $55 USD to upgrade at the gate from a 4-day Canadian ticket.


----------



## Disneymom20

We are staying in the Fort Wilderness Campground over Christmas and I just called this morning regarding the Canadian ticket discount that is on the website. I assumed that it didn't apply to resort reservations but it did!! Saved almost 800$ this morning


----------



## marisabuzz

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks! Have a magical trip!





marisabuzz said:


> Passports don't have a printed address on it either (you write it in on a page). Yes Nexus is available to Americans, but both Canadian and American cards show Citizenship similar to what is shown in a passport. I highly doubt that CMs will know how to look at a Nexus card or even know what one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know this too, but since I'll be down there soon I will report back if this works (much to my chagrin, I'll be sure to keep passports with us).



We ended up forgetting to bring both our Nexus and Passports to the park with us (Epcot) because we had packed all of our things to transfer from one Disney resort to another after our first night.

Luckily for us, they let us use our driver's license at the ticket booth (not Guest Services) to confirm residency. I don't think that's normal protocol but glad they allowed us to do that. I would have been grumpy all day had they made us return with a passport or Nexus because there would have been no way to get to our bags easily. We didn't get our bags that night until close to 10pm.

So unfortunately I can't report whether Nexus cards would have worked. But I will say that one of the CMs asked for passport or Nexus as proof of age when we were getting a beer flight in the world showcase (not at the Canada pavilion) so I guess they know what it is and how to look at it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marisabuzz said:


> We ended up forgetting to bring both our Nexus and Passports to the park with us (Epcot) because we had packed all of our things to transfer from one Disney resort to another after our first night.
> 
> Luckily for us, they let us use our driver's license at the ticket booth (not Guest Services) to confirm residency. I don't think that's normal protocol but glad they allowed us to do that. I would have been grumpy all day had they made us return with a passport or Nexus because there would have been no way to get to our bags easily. We didn't get our bags that night until close to 10pm.
> 
> So unfortunately I can't report whether Nexus cards would have worked. But I will say that one of the CMs asked for passport or Nexus as proof of age when we were getting a beer flight in the world showcase (not at the Canada pavilion) so I guess they know what it is and how to look at it.


*I'm glad you had success getting into the park with only your driver's license --our son and his wife were told they needed to show their passports. Mind you they were in Disney Springs, not a park so perhaps they might have had some pixie dust if they had made their first attempt at a gate.*

*You have a lot more faith  that I do in leaving your travel documents unattended in your luggage! If our room isn't ready (meaning we have no access to a safe) we keep those with us, along with any medications we have with us. Don't want to be scrambling to get replacements before we could go home  We always head to the 2nd resort and drop off our carry-on bags to make sure we will have our "must-haves" before we do anything else. *


----------



## Jennny

Disneymom20 said:


> We are staying in the Fort Wilderness Campground over Christmas and I just called this morning regarding the Canadian ticket discount that is on the website. I assumed that it didn't apply to resort reservations but it did!! Saved almost 800$ this morning


You had a package with tickets then?


----------



## mernin

seema said:


> Here is the reply:
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> The Canadian resident discounted tickets do not have an expiration date as long as they remain unused, but once used, the remaining days expire 14 days later. You can add the Park Hopper® feature at the time of purchase. The prices are displayed online, or you can call our Reservations team for pricing information. You can bring a valid Canadian driver's license instead of a passport as well.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> xxxxx xxxxx
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


 I received the same message when I emailed.  Just ordered 2 adults tickets from air miles for a future trip!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Disneymom20 said:


> I assumed that it didn't apply to resort reservations


Are you saying you got a 25% room discount? Or just that you still got the discount on the tickets along with your rooom/pachage reservation, which would make sense.


----------



## jadephoenixx

Disneymom20 said:


> We are staying in the Fort Wilderness Campground over Christmas and I just called this morning regarding the Canadian ticket discount that is on the website. I assumed that it didn't apply to resort reservations but it did!! Saved almost 800$ this morning





Sailormoon2 said:


> Are you saying you got a 25% room discount? Or just that you still got the discount on the tickets along with your rooom/pachage reservation, which would make sense.



My experience:  I booked my package directly on the Disney website and received the Fun & Sun discount for my room (10% for Pop) and the 25% Cdn ticket discount to make up my package.  Through my account, the site already knew I was a Cdn so it automatically presented me with the Cdn discount ticket options to make my booking a package, after I selected my room.


----------



## Safari23

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but can someone confirm something for me?  I'm looking at going this fall.  If I buy the CAD discount tickets, and room separately, and free dining comes out, I am SOL, and can't upgrade to the free dining package correct? And I can't buy the CAD discount tickets, room separately, and add the dining plan to it? Any thoughts on what the best thing / cheapest to do for the fall would be?  Looking at going for a week if that matters, and probably staying at a moderate.  Hoping POR.


----------



## James Yang

Safari23 said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but can someone confirm something for me?  I'm looking at going this fall.  If I buy the CAD discount tickets, and room separately, and free dining comes out, I am SOL, and can't upgrade to the free dining package correct? And I can't buy the CAD discount tickets, room separately, and add the dining plan to it? Any thoughts on what the best thing / cheapest to do for the fall would be?  Looking at going for a week if that matters, and probably staying at a moderate.  Hoping POR.



You can add dining plans just not FD. To qualify for FD, you have to book a package that includes the room at rack rate and at least 2 day of tickets with hopper/waterpark. Whether it's better to book everything separately or a package and hope for FD really depends on your own individual situation. Just to share my experience: I bought these Cdn tickets for 6 days (the discount is actually more than 25% I believe) and then I booked ASMu via Orbitz much cheaper than rack rate. I did some calculations the other day assuming I could get FD at ASMu for the days that I will be staying. I still came out ahead with the discounts that I'm getting now and just pay for the dining plan.


----------



## Safari23

James, sorry, you lost me.  lol  So you booked your hotel on Orbitz, but if free dining promotion comes out, you'll cancel and book through Disney? And you'll be able to get the free dining even though you got the CDN tickets? Or you mean that with the discount you got with the tickets, and booking on Orbitz, and paying out of pocket for meals, it'll be cheaper than if you got a package with free dining?


----------



## James Yang

Safari23 said:


> James, sorry, you lost me.  lol  So you booked your hotel on Orbitz, but if free dining promotion comes out, you'll cancel and book through Disney? And you'll be able to get the free dining even though you got the CDN tickets? Or you mean that with the discount you got with the tickets, and booking on Orbitz, and paying out of pocket for meals, it'll be cheaper than if you got a package with free dining?



It's cheaper for me to keep my CDN tickets and hotel through Orbitz than rebooking a package with FD.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Safari23 said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but can someone confirm something for me?  I'm looking at going this fall.  If I buy the CAD discount tickets, and room separately, and free dining comes out, I am SOL, and can't upgrade to the free dining package correct? And I can't buy the CAD discount tickets, room separately, and add the dining plan to it? Any thoughts on what the best thing / cheapest to do for the fall would be?  Looking at going for a week if that matters, and probably staying at a moderate.  Hoping POR.





James Yang said:


> You can add dining plans just not FD. To qualify for FD, you have to book a package that includes the room at rack rate and at least 2 day of tickets with hopper/waterpark. Whether it's better to book everything separately or a package and hope for FD really depends on your own individual situation. Just to share my experience: I bought these Cdn tickets for 6 days (the discount is actually more than 25% I believe) and then I booked ASMu via Orbitz much cheaper than rack rate. I did some calculations the other day assuming I could get FD at ASMu for the days that I will be staying. I still came out ahead with the discounts that I'm getting now and just pay for the dining plan.



*OK... here's how it went down for my family. The CDN ticket discount was released maybe 2 weeks before package discounts came out that included Room, tickets & dining plan. We had already booked a package for our kids with the intent of modifying it when the discounts actually dropped ... that day arrived and the rooms we wanted we NOT in the deal (not every resort is included in every offer) so i called to see what could be worked out using the ticket discount. Final result was one set of kids had a room at POP with tickets & dining plan for about 35% less than my American friend could get. The other set had a room at CBR for about 28% less (again, different resorts different level of discounts apply --Disney Math!)*

*You can turn a room only reservation into a ticket-less package ONLY if you have booked the room directly through Disney (so not by using a discount site like Orbitz) either on-line or over the phone. The only way to do that is to call Disney directly and ask to add on the dining plan. What usually happens when free dining offers are out is there are also Room Only offers that will be a better deal depending on your family make-up. You might find that you can do much better $$wise by paying out of pocket for meals because you aren't eating more than you might normally eat, lots of options to figure out. Hubby and I spent almost 3 weeks there and i just finished totalling all our bills and discovered that even WITH a few meals that we paid for 6 people we averaged spending $76.00/day on food (this includes groceries we bought as well)*


----------



## James Yang

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK... here's how it went down for my family. The CDN ticket discount was released maybe 2 weeks before package discounts came out that included Room, tickets & dining plan. We had already booked a package for our kids with the intent of modifying it when the discounts actually dropped ... that day arrived and the rooms we wanted we NOT in the deal (not every resort is included in every offer) so i called to see what could be worked out using the ticket discount. Final result was one set of kids had a room at POP with tickets & dining plan for about 35% less than my American friend could get. The other set had a room at CBR for about 28% less (again, different resorts different level of discounts apply --Disney Math!)*
> 
> *You can turn a room only reservation into a ticket-less package ONLY if you have booked the room directly through Disney (so not by using a discount site like Orbitz) either on-line or over the phone. The only way to do that is to call Disney directly and ask to add on the dining plan. What usually happens when free dining offers are out is there are also Room Only offers that will be a better deal depending on your family make-up. You might find that you can do much better $$wise by paying out of pocket for meals because you aren't eating more than you might normally eat, lots of options to figure out. Hubby and I spent almost 3 weeks there and i just finished totalling all our bills and discovered that even WITH a few meals that we paid for 6 people we averaged spending $76.00/day on food (this includes groceries we bought as well)*



In case of Room Only offers, yes, you can turn it into a ticket-less package and add dining plans, but I don't believe you will be able to qualify for free dining.


----------



## Donald - my hero

James Yang said:


> In case of Room Only offers, yes, you can turn it into a ticket-less package and add dining plans, but I don't believe you will be able to qualify for free dining.


*Correct, however, you can only turn a room only reservation into a ticket-less package if you book the room directly thru Disney in the first place. You don't have that option if you book thru a different method. The only way to get free dining is to follow the requirements outlined in the offer, but you can however, book a room for let's say a week and only get tickets for the minimum number required and then either not go to parks or use other ticket media for other days -- you don't need to have tickets for your entire length of stay.*

*I just want to make sure that other poster had all the information about creating a package that includes tickets purchased separately. Also worth noting that several of the discount sites are now charging for any modification to reservations -- I've had a few friends get burned by that!*


----------



## James Yang

Donald - my hero said:


> *Correct, however, you can only turn a room only reservation into a ticket-less package if you book the room directly thru Disney in the first place. You don't have that option if you book thru a different method. The only way to get free dining is to follow the requirements outlined in the offer, but you can however, book a room for let's say a week and only get tickets for the minimum number required and then either not go to parks or use other ticket media for other days -- you don't need to have tickets for your entire length of stay.*
> 
> *I just want to make sure that other poster had all the information about creating a package that includes tickets purchased separately. Also worth noting that several of the discount sites are now charging for any modification to reservations -- I've had a few friends get burned by that!*



All true.  Each person should go through the calculations for themselves to see what is the best. FD is attractive, however, if you are able to get enough discounts on the room and on tickets through another method, paying out of pocket for dining plans (or simply pay for meals as you go) can still end up cheaper.


----------



## morrik5

We bought our tickets for 5 adults and 2 children and saved over $700. The day we arrive at Fort Wilderness we will visit Disney Springs to exchange our certificates for the activation on our Magic Bands upon proof of Canadian residency. Our friend who works at CAA she was told someone wasn't even actually asked for proof so perhaps that is a one-off. I'm not sure if the ones now on sale (offer extended) never expire likes ours until 14 days after first use as I've heard they've put an expiry date on them. Disney Chat advised that by phoning Disney directly to book your stay and dining plan they will honour the package because you've already purchased your tickets (ticketless plan).


----------



## parkbr

James Yang said:


> It's cheaper for me to keep my CDN tickets and hotel through Orbitz than rebooking a package with FD.



I went in December with FD offer for 14 days, and however we calculated (Various resorts in Disney vs non-Disney & renting a car, etc), FD was WAY better for us. 2 adults and 1 child at the age of 2. When CDN ticket offer came out, I did my math again and again, but it was the same thing. (To make you feel more comfortable, FYI, I am Math major and so is my husband.) Somewhere in this forum, I posted my calculation to have others verify for me as all others say "I saved $$ by switching CDN tickets!" 
Then I realized that was because we were going for 14 days. Each day, we get ~$130 for FD, but the CDN ticket saving was less than $10 after day 5 or 6. 

FYI, had we not got FD, we would have spent over $2400 on food only. Yes, we did go to more expensive buffets, got more expensive snacks, which we would have done had we not had FD, but given that DDP was about $1650, I think we made very good value of the FD. 
And with 13 TS credits, we had like 9 Character dinners, which was a HUGE hit for my 2-yr old. 

Now my DH says he wants to go ONLY if we get DDP, but I am convincing him to do OOP at signature restaurants now.


----------



## morrik5

Disneymom20 said:


> We are staying in the Fort Wilderness Campground over Christmas and I just called this morning regarding the Canadian ticket discount that is on the website. I assumed that it didn't apply to resort reservations but it did!! Saved almost 800$ this morning


Are you saying they gave you a Canadian discount on your resort reservation as well as on tickets or your discount was that amount based on purchase of both at the same time? Just curious.


----------



## dis_guy

Hi all. I was just looking at the Disney Canadian Ticket Offer page and noticed something. When the offer first came out it had some text like: "...and the best thing is they will never expire!" I don't see that now and am wondering if these are still the same non-expiring tickets as before. 

The WDW chat seems to be down and when I called to ask I ended up waiting on hold and eventually had to hang up. 

We're not planning on going back for a few years and want to be sure about this. Anyone know for sure, as I sit on hold again?


----------



## Sailormoon2

I believe the Canadian deal now expires at the end of December 2018.


----------



## Debbie

dis_guy said:


> Hi all. I was just looking at the Disney Canadian Ticket Offer page and noticed something. When the offer first came out it had some text like: "...and the best thing is they will never expire!" I don't see that now and am wondering if these are still the same non-expiring tickets as before.
> 
> The WDW chat seems to be down and when I called to ask I ended up waiting on hold and eventually had to hang up.
> 
> We're not planning on going back for a few years and want to be sure about this. Anyone know for sure, as I sit on hold again?


The *Canadian discounted* Walt Disney World tickets do not expire until 14 days after the first use.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Still showing on the Disney website when you move to your cart after adding tickets to an order, so I do not think there has been a change for this offer (there is a spot referring to discounted tickets and 12/31/18, but it doesn't refer to these tickets):

*Important Details*

*Prices for Canada Residents*

Item(s) are priced for Canada residents only. All Guests who will use Canada resident tickets or passes must present a Canadian passport prior to first use. If the Guest selects Will Call as the delivery method, the Guest must present a Canadian passport to exchange the Will Call certificate for a valid ticket at the theme park window or Guest Relations prior to first use. Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use.

Granted, Disney likely could change the conditions of this offer at any time...just don't see that as happening.  Betting that any future offer after this one expires will have an expiry date though.  Time will tell...


----------



## cdnusagurl

Just a heads up to anyone looking to upgrade their tickets on the day of arrival. I just spoke to Disney's customer service and they said it wasn't possible to do so. However they did refund me my tickets and are allowing me to rebuy them with more days this time around.


----------



## cdnusagurl

disneydreamgirl said:


> Still showing on the Disney website when you move to your cart after adding tickets to an order, so I do not think there has been a change for this offer (there is a spot referring to discounted tickets and 12/31/18, but it doesn't refer to these tickets):
> 
> *Important Details*
> 
> *Prices for Canada Residents*
> 
> Item(s) are priced for Canada residents only. All Guests who will use Canada resident tickets or passes must present a Canadian passport prior to first use. If the Guest selects Will Call as the delivery method, the Guest must present a Canadian passport to exchange the Will Call certificate for a valid ticket at the theme park window or Guest Relations prior to first use. Tickets and any options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use.
> 
> Granted, Disney likely could change the conditions of this offer at any time...just don't see that as happening.  Betting that any future offer after this one expires will have an expiry date though.  Time will tell...



My tickets that I bought a week or so ago are being listed with an expiry date of 12/31/2030 on the MDE app.


----------



## ottawamom

cdnusagurl said:


> Just a heads up to anyone looking to upgrade their tickets on the day of arrival. I just spoke to Disney's customer service and they said it wasn't possible to do so. However they did refund me my tickets and are allowing me to rebuy them with more days this time around.



How did they do the refund? Was it back to the card you made the purchase with?  Were they able to refund you the money and make the new purchase in one transaction (ie they did it all for you and then you owed them some more money)? Or did you have to go online and purchase new tickets once your refund was processed?

Were you adding days or upgrading to park hoppers?

So many questions I know, but you're a live one with possible answers for a lot of us who have questions.  Thanks for your help.

Are you doing this in advance of your trip or did you do this in person at guest relations?


----------



## aballerina

cdnusagurl said:


> My tickets that I bought a week or so ago are being listed with an expiry date of 12/31/2030 on the MDE app.


Interesting .......... mine don't show an expiry date on MDE.


----------



## cdnusagurl

ottawamom said:


> How did they do the refund? Was it back to the card you made the purchase with?



They are putting the money back onto the card I purchased it with. The lady on the phone said that it will automatically do the exchange for whatever day it is when it gets refunded. I got quoted 7 to 10 days, but she said it will probably be quicker than that. 



> Were they able to refund you the money and make the new purchase in one transaction (ie they did it all for you and then you owed them some more money)? Or did you have to go online and purchase new tickets once your refund was processed?



She gave me the option to do this, but since I have lots of time until my trip, I opted to get the refund first and then go repurchase the tickets.




> Were you adding days or upgrading to park hoppers?



Both actually. Going from 5 day regular magic my way tickets to 6 day park hoppers.



> So many questions I know, but you're a live one with possible answers for a lot of us who have questions.  Thanks for your help.



No problem. I've lurked for awhile but all of you have helped me tons on this board so far.



> Are you doing this in advance of your trip or did you do this in person at guest relations?



I'm doing this in advance of my trip since I know I won't be able to do it at guest relations when we arrive.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the feedback, very interesting.  I know of a few others who have discounted tickets and were able to upgrade them to park hoppers at the park once they arrived. You get a different story from each CM you talk to. Glad this worked out for you.


----------



## AngelDisney

cdnusagurl said:


> Just a heads up to anyone looking to upgrade their tickets on the day of arrival. I just spoke to Disney's customer service and they said it wasn't possible to do so. However they did refund me my tickets and are allowing me to rebuy them with more days this time around.



When is the date of your trip? Is it after May 20?


----------



## cdnusagurl

AngelDisney said:


> When is the date of your trip? Is it after May 20?


April 2018


----------



## AngelDisney

cdnusagurl said:


> April 2018



Then it makes sense that you will not be able to upgrade your original purchased tickets without losing the discount as the offer ends on May 20, 2017. Upgrading after May 20 means paying the gate prices without bridging. Since you bought the tickets via Disney, they knew the purchase price of your tickets. It's great that they allowed you to cancel and repurchase the tickets. I am glad it all works out for you. Have fun planning!


----------



## morrik5

cdnusagurl said:


> April 2018


When in April cdnusagurl? We are going to be there from April 21-28, 2018.


----------



## cdnusagurl

morrik5 said:


> When in April cdnusagurl? We are going to be there from April 21-28, 2018.




Our tentative dates right now are April 23 to May 1. Although that might change depending on airfare prices and times.


----------



## riot23

Quick Question: I've booked my upcoming package stay at POFQ with a travel agent. My package final payment date isn't until May 28th. My Canadian offer tickets are in my package and have not been added to my MDE yet.  Will I have to pay in full before April 28 in order to make my FP+ reservations 60 days out?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

riot23 said:


> Quick Question: I've booked my upcoming package stay at POFQ with a travel agent. My package final payment date isn't until May 28th. My Canadian offer tickets are in my package and have not been added to my MDE yet.  Will I have to pay in full before April 28 in order to make my FP+ reservations 60 days out?



It's my understanding when you have a package that your tickets become active on your FP booking date. But check the fp thread in the theme park strategies section of this board to double check.


----------



## pigletto

cdnusagurl said:


> Just a heads up to anyone looking to upgrade their tickets on the day of arrival. I just spoke to Disney's customer service and they said it wasn't possible to do so. However they did refund me my tickets and are allowing me to rebuy them with more days this time around.


Not possible at all? I mean I assumed I would lose the discount. But why can't you add days to them at all?


----------



## cdnusagurl

pigletto said:


> Not possible at all? I mean I assumed I would lose the discount. But why can't you add days to them at all?



That is probably what she meant. However everyone here seems to be getting conflicting advice so I decided to err on the side of caution and get new tickets so I'd be guaranteed the discount.


----------



## parkbr

riot23 said:


> Quick Question: I've booked my upcoming package stay at POFQ with a travel agent. My package final payment date isn't until May 28th. My Canadian offer tickets are in my package and have not been added to my MDE yet.  Will I have to pay in full before April 28 in order to make my FP+ reservations 60 days out?



We were able to do our FP+ selection and didn't pay in full. We did our FP+ on October 11th, and we paid in full by November 7th or something. Just before the election. So go ahead and book your FP+!! (based on your payment date, it looks like it's tomorrow or so.)

However, I was able to see everything on my MDE. So check that today.


----------



## dis_guy

Just in case anyone else was wondering about the current ticket offer and whether they'll ever expire, here it is from Disney:

_Dear dis_guy,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

We appreciate your interest in our Special Ticket Offer for Canadian Residents. You'll be excited to know that these tickets do not have an expiration date. Please note that once the tickets and any options purchased have been used, they will expire 14 days after the first date of usage.

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,

F******** R*****
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._

Guess I have until May 20 for the dollar to improve a bit...


----------



## LejaOneKenobi

Bought tickets for upcoming trip in June but now wondering if we should buy some for a future vacation??
We are a family of 6 so deals are always welcome!


----------



## Sprockie

I bought a 6 day base ticket from CAA in February for the 4 of us.  If I wanted to add on a water park day, do you think I'd be able to do so at CAA before the promo is off?


----------



## ottawamom

Sprockie said:


> I bought a 6 day base ticket from CAA in February for the 4 of us.  If I wanted to add on a water park day, do you think I'd be able to do so at CAA before the promo is off?



Upgrades can only be done once you are at Disney.  If you only want to go to the water park once, you will find it less expensive to pay for a separate water park admission. To add Water parks to your ticket you, at a minimum, will have to add the park hopper option and then the water park option.  These will cost you $90 US. If you could get them using the Canadian discount you would be paying $68US. A one day admission to the water park is $62.

I mention at a minimum above because upgrading tickets is a little confusing at the moment. No one knows for certain how much you will be charged. You could lose your Canadian discount in doing the upgrade but maybe not, hence the confusion.


----------



## 101Pongo

Is there somewhere at Disney Springs we can do the ID checks for the Canadian Resident discount?

I'd rather do it before our first park day so I don't have to worry about it when trying to get in the parks.


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Donald - my hero said:


> *Correct, however, you can only turn a room only reservation into a ticket-less package if you book the room directly thru Disney in the first place. You don't have that option if you book thru a different method. The only way to get free dining is to follow the requirements outlined in the offer, but you can however, book a room for let's say a week and only get tickets for the minimum number required and then either not go to parks or use other ticket media for other days -- you don't need to have tickets for your entire length of stay.*
> 
> *I just want to make sure that other poster had all the information about creating a package that includes tickets purchased separately. Also worth noting that several of the discount sites are now charging for any modification to reservations -- I've had a few friends get burned by that!*


I have a question about adding a discount to an RO reservation. Is RO discounts like FD in that there are only a limited amount of rooms available for the discount? We have an RO package that we added dining to before the prices went up this year. We also bought the Canadian discounted tickets and linked them to our reservation. If we are able to add a discount to our room for November would we have to pay the new prices for the dining plan as well? We are still hoping for FD at POR in November and would then save our tickets for another year. POR wasn't include for FD in November last year so RO discount looks like what will probably go with. We do save money even paying for the DDP because our 3 children are still young enough that we do mostly character meals. Thanks in advance for any help with these questions!


----------



## dis_guy

101Pongo said:


> Is there somewhere at Disney Springs we can do the ID checks for the Canadian Resident discount?
> 
> I'd rather do it before our first park day so I don't have to worry about it when trying to get in the parks.



Yup, Guest Services at DS will do that for you.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> I have a question about adding a discount to an RO reservation. Is RO discounts like FD in that there are only a limited amount of rooms available for the discount? We have an RO package that we added dining to before the prices went up this year. We also bought the Canadian discounted tickets and linked them to our reservation. If we are able to add a discount to our room for November would we have to pay the new prices for the dining plan as well? We are still hoping for FD at POR in November and would then save our tickets for another year. POR wasn't include for FD in November last year so RO discount looks like what will probably go with. We do save money even paying for the DDP because our 3 children are still young enough that we do mostly character meals. Thanks in advance for any help with these questions!


*Let me *try* to help you figure this out...*
*Yes, the number of rooms available under room only discounts are limited, however i know from booking a room for our daughter that Disney applied the RO discount, ticket discount and dining plan to a room that was NOT showing on-line as included. Not sure why, how or what led to that discount but it was significant. They wanted to stay at POP and a standard room was not included in the stay play & dine package but we ended up with the that very configuration for less than one of the AllStar resorts.*

*I have noticed that the most recent release of discounts when you get to the ticket page it pops up with the CDN ticket discounted prices to choose from. I priced out a dummy reservation right now including tickets & dining and the savings using the current RO discount coupled with the ticket discount is $600.00 over the same room at regular prices.*

*Your family is in the dining plan sweet spot (young kids & multiple character meals) but this added twist will require math, lots & lots of math (Disney math, which at times requires a degree!) I would suggest using the "compare vacation" feature on the website to see what happens right now to your desired package to get a feel for how the ticket discount impacts. You also will need a super shiny crystal ball since we don't know yet if Free Dining will happen in November & if it is,which resorts will be included.*

*My suggestion, based on my personal experience, (and this goes back at least 6 - 8 months now!) is to call and spell out what you want --- i didn't have any luck trying to piece it together myself on-line.  Have an idea of what the package will cost, what you're willing to spend and where you would be willing to stay if your 1st choice isn't available. (not sure if you're open to CBR or not but it is often cheaper than either of the POR resorts)*

*Good luck, and happy planning!*


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Donald - my hero said:


> *Let me *try* to help you figure this out...*
> *Yes, the number of rooms available under room only discounts are limited, however i know from booking a room for our daughter that Disney applied the RO discount, ticket discount and dining plan to a room that was NOT showing on-line as included. Not sure why, how or what led to that discount but it was significant. They wanted to stay at POP and a standard room was not included in the stay play & dine package but we ended up with the that very configuration for less than one of the AllStar resorts.*
> 
> *I have noticed that the most recent release of discounts when you get to the ticket page it pops up with the CDN ticket discounted prices to choose from. I priced out a dummy reservation right now including tickets & dining and the savings using the current RO discount coupled with the ticket discount is $600.00 over the same room at regular prices.*
> 
> *Your family is in the dining plan sweet spot (young kids & multiple character meals) but this added twist will require math, lots & lots of math (Disney math, which at times requires a degree!) I would suggest using the "compare vacation" feature on the website to see what happens right now to your desired package to get a feel for how the ticket discount impacts. You also will need a super shiny crystal ball since we don't know yet if Free Dining will happen in November & if it is,which resorts will be included.*
> 
> *My suggestion, based on my personal experience, (and this goes back at least 6 - 8 months now!) is to call and spell out what you want --- i didn't have any luck trying to piece it together myself on-line.  Have an idea of what the package will cost, what you're willing to spend and where you would be willing to stay if your 1st choice isn't available. (not sure if you're open to CBR or not but it is often cheaper than either of the POR resorts)*
> 
> *Good luck, and happy planning!*


Thank-you so much for the reply! Yes I know I always did well in Math but I do think you might need a degree for Disney math, LOL! Thank-you I think I will price a vacation using the current RO discount with Canadian ticket discount to give me an idea. We have stayed at CBR before and while we like the resort we prefer POR. When the construction is done we might want to try CBR again. When the kids stay up for fireworks they like to sleep in a little the next day and I am worried the construction might wake them up!


----------



## Donald - my hero

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> Thank-you so much for the reply! Yes I know I always did well in Math but I do think you might need a degree for Disney math, LOL! Thank-you I think I will price a vacation using the current RO discount with Canadian ticket discount to give me an idea. We have stayed at CBR before and while we like the resort we prefer POR. When the construction is done we might want to try CBR again. When the kids stay up for fireworks they like to sleep in a little the next day and I am worried the construction might wake them up!


*I really don't think that would be a problem, they rarely start construction before 8 and during larger renovations like these, they will  (usually) take entire banks of buildings out of circulation, meaning you don't notice. We stayed at CBR during the last hard goods construction (all rooms other than pirate ones were completely gutted and re-furnished including the addition of Murphy beds in several rooms) and other than not being able to park in our village's lot, we weren't bothered. We tend to sleep well past 9 and once housekeeping realized this they even changed up the direction they took leaving ours till the end of shift.*

*I know this refurb is huge and several areas will be out of use (dining specifically) but i don't think it will impact any of the rooms since they completed those renovations 2-3 years ago ... they will be tearing down some buildings this time and i think if you are away from those you should be fine.*


----------



## CJK

Has anyone bought their tickets through CAA? If you physically receive the exchange certificates through them, is there a number on them that you can link to MDE?


----------



## Sprockie

Yes, purchased from CAA.  You get a green plastic card that says Exchange Certificate.  You can link with the number on the back to your MDE - or call Disney and they will help link them (they advised me).


----------



## Sailormoon2

CJK said:


> Has anyone bought their tickets through CAA? If you physically receive the exchange certificates through them, is there a number on them that you can link to MDE?





Sprockie said:


> Yes, purchased from CAA. You get a green plastic card that says Exchange Certificate. You can link with the number on the back to your MDE - or call Disney and they will help link them (they advised me).



For what it's worth, this is the exact same green card I received, ordering directly from Airmiles.


----------



## squirrel

So I have been trying to figure out which is the better deal for me.  I have two different packages - Savory Summer Offer which includes one CS meal per person per night.  Just myself and my niece (13, Adult for food and ticket).  10 nights at $2177.09.

Then I priced out the Summer Room Discount (couldn't get the same All Star Resort) and added the Canadian Resident Ticket and the price is $1,699.62.  I have BoG booked for one morning (most expensive CS meal at $24 each).  I did a guess as to how much the cost of food would be for us and came up with $600 (that's for 2 CS each per day).  I'm not a big pop drinker and I'm fine with ice water with meals.  I can use some Starbucks $ from doing Swagbucks for snacks and special drinks.  

I'm leaning towards the Summer Room Discount with Canadian Ticket Deal and all meals out of pocket as it should save me some money.


----------



## ottawamom

squirrel said:


> So I have been trying to figure out which is the better deal for me.  I have two different packages - Savory Summer Offer which includes one CS meal per person per night.  Just myself and my niece (13, Adult for food and ticket).  10 nights at $2177.09.
> 
> Then I priced out the Summer Room Discount (couldn't get the same All Star Resort) and added the Canadian Resident Ticket and the price is $1,699.62.  I have BoG booked for one morning (most expensive CS meal at $24 each).  I did a guess as to how much the cost of food would be for us and came up with $600 (that's for 2 CS each per day).  I'm not a big pop drinker and I'm fine with ice water with meals.  I can use some Starbucks $ from doing Swagbucks for snacks and special drinks.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Summer Room Discount with Canadian Ticket Deal and all meals out of pocket as it should save me some money.



I would definitely go with the Summer Room Discount plan.  You may find that you won't even eat all the food you have budgeted for.  Summer is hot,hot,hot and zaps your hunger (well Florida in summer does for me). I'm going in May and actually plan on eating a lot of the kids meals options at counter service (portions are more in line with the size of meals I eat at home).  That or DH and I will split an adult meal and then add in a dessert (maybe).

The one counter service meal per night is not a great saving unless they can give your the Savory Summer offer with tickets at the Canadian discount rate (that would require a phone call to find out if its possible)


----------



## quandrea

Sailormoon2 said:


> For what it's worth, this is the exact same green card I received, ordering directly from Airmiles.


Were your air miles green cards eligible for bridging to an AP?


----------



## squirrel

ottawamom said:


> I would definitely go with the Summer Room Discount plan.  You may find that you won't even eat all the food you have budgeted for.  Summer is hot,hot,hot and zaps your hunger (well Florida in summer does for me). I'm going in May and actually plan on eating a lot of the kids meals options at counter service (portions are more in line with the size of meals I eat at home).  That or DH and I will split an adult meal and then add in a dessert (maybe).
> 
> The one counter service meal per night is not a great saving unless they can give your the Savory Summer offer with tickets at the Canadian discount rate (that would require a phone call to find out if its possible)


Already had my TA find out if I could swap out the tickets for the Canadian Resident ones-No you can't.

That's what I think we will do.  A lot of sharing or ordering kids meals.  Might end up eating 4 smaller meals a day.


----------



## laura2287

I'm not sure if this has already been asked but I can't seem to find my answer.

I'm hoping to go this Fall. I'm wondering if I book a package online, can I call Disney after and have them switch the tickets to CDN discount tickets?

I'm thinking if FD comes out and works out cheaper when I do the math, I can try to book the resort I want quicker online and then call to have them switch the tickets to CDN discount tickets?

Thank you all! Happy planning


----------



## AngelDisney

For free dining, you need to book a non-discounted package with room and at least 2-day tickets for each guest on the reservation. You can either buy the discounted CDN tickets for the rest of your park days or keep the 2-day tickets for later use.


----------



## ottawamom

laura2287 said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been asked but I can't seem to find my answer.
> 
> I'm hoping to go this Fall. I'm wondering if I book a package online, can I call Disney after and have them switch the tickets to CDN discount tickets?  NO
> 
> I'm thinking if FD comes out and works out cheaper when I do the math, I can try to book the resort I want quicker online and then call to have them switch the tickets to CDN discount tickets?  NO
> 
> Thank you all! Happy planning



Do your math first.  Look into the option of booking a room only reservation and a separate online order for tickets using the Canadian Discount offer.  If room discounts come out for the fall you can change your room reservation and take advantage of this discount. Make sure you order hopper and water park options when placing your order if these are of interest to you.

Free dining package requires room, full price tickets for select # of days. How many days will be known when the offer is out. You won't be able to book a package online and then call and have the Canadian discount applied to your tickets (I wish it was so but it won't happen)

Room only reservation (you can probably get 15-25% off in fall offer), tickets booked separately save you 35% currently. You will have to pay for food OP or you could turn your room only reservation into a ticketless package and add the dining (which you pay for)

Lots of different math options available, where you are planning on staying, and what kind of dining you are planning on will make a big difference.

If you want someone to confirm your math report back with more details. Lots of people here to help you.


----------



## laura2287

ottawamom said:


> Do your math first.  Look into the option of booking a room only reservation and a separate online order for tickets using the Canadian Discount offer.  If room discounts come out for the fall you can change your room reservation and take advantage of this discount. Make sure you order hopper and water park options when placing your order if these are of interest to you.
> 
> Free dining package requires room, full price tickets for select # of days. How many days will be known when the offer is out. You won't be able to book a package online and then call and have the Canadian discount applied to your tickets (I wish it was so but it won't happen)
> 
> Room only reservation (you can probably get 15-25% off in fall offer), tickets booked separately save you 35% currently. You will have to pay for food OP or you could turn your room only reservation into a ticketless package and add the dining (which you pay for)
> 
> Lots of different math options available, where you are planning on staying, and what kind of dining you are planning on will make a big difference.
> 
> If you want someone to confirm your math report back with more details. Lots of people here to help you.




Thanks for the info! Will definitely follow up for some second opinions on the Disney math!


----------



## Sailormoon2

quandrea said:


> Were your air miles green cards eligible for bridging to an AP?


I have not tried yet. My next trip isn't until January 2018.


----------



## quandrea

Sailormoon2 said:


> I have not tried yet. My next trip isn't until January 2018.


Thanks. Mine is October 2017. I'm trying to bridge. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Sailormoon2

quandrea said:


> Thanks. Mine is October 2017. I'm trying to bridge. Will let you know how it goes


Of course, but you are going before me. LOL!


----------



## quandrea

Sailormoon2 said:


> Of course, but you are going before me. LOL!


I know. I meant I'll let you know how it goes for me when I get back.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Couldn't figure out where to post this, decided best here. Just a couple things I thought worth mentioning from my trip to guest services yesterday:

- I upgraded an AM 5d ticket to 5d hopper earlier in the week and had no issued upgrading it again (to ap).  
- I activated 3 Canadian AM 5d certificates and upgraded to 8d hoppers ($87 each).  They gave me hard plastic tickets, said they can be assigned to any Canadian in the future, just show canadian passport and they'll transfer them.  It was just my husband and I so I had two tickets temporarily assigned to myself and 1 to my husband.
- All my tickets now have expiry dates of Dec 31, 2030.  This includes all my old non-expire ones and Canadian activated ones.  My understanding is that the Canadian certificates do not have an expiry date but once activated to a ticket they do.  I wanted to upgrade them before the Canadian rates expire in May and was ok with the 2030 expiry date.
- You can see the ticket expiry dates on the app, didn't know this prior to going to disney as I was using the website.


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> Couldn't figure out where to post this, decided best here. Just a couple things I thought worth mentioning from my trip to guest services yesterday:
> 
> - I upgraded an AM 5d ticket to 5d hopper earlier in the week and had no issued upgrading it again (to ap).
> - I activated 3 Canadian AM 5d certificates and upgraded to 8d hoppers ($87 each).  They gave me hard plastic tickets, said they can be assigned to any Canadian in the future, just show canadian passport and they'll transfer them.  It was just my husband and I so I had two tickets temporarily assigned to myself and 1 to my husband.
> - All my tickets now have expiry dates of Dec 31, 2030.  This includes all my old non-expire ones and Canadian activated ones.  My understanding is that the Canadian certificates do not have an expiry date but once activated to a ticket they do.  I wanted to upgrade them before the Canadian rates expire in May and was ok with the 2030 expiry date.
> - You can see the ticket expiry dates on the app, didn't know this prior to going to disney as I was using the website.




This is very pertinent to my situation and I appreciate your coming back to tell us how it worked.

So I have three 5 day base tickets that I got through airmiles. One was earned pre- Canadian discount, the other two were ordered during Canadian discount. Does anyone have a clue what it would cost me to add two days to each ticket. Would I essentially lose the Canadian discount? 

My dilemma is this.. I am comparing two scenarios for our trip. I have a firm budget. I either go with free dining at a moderate resort, and use the five day tickets I have AND the two day tickets I have to get for free dining.. OR if it isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg to upgrade these tickets, I can stay at Beach Club or AKL with a discount , and pay OOP for dining for the same cost. However if I am going to lose the Canadian discount to upgrade.. I have to stick with the mod because it puts me way over.

I really need to make a decision soon and would love to know how to calculate this to see which scenario makes more sense. Any help that anyone could provide would be so very very welcome!


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> - I activated 3 Canadian AM 5d certificates and upgraded to 8d hoppers ($87 each).  They gave me hard plastic tickets, said they can be assigned to any Canadian in the future, just show canadian passport and they'll transfer them.  It was just my husband and I so I had two tickets temporarily assigned to myself and 1 to my husband.



THANK YOU! That is exactly what I have been wondering. Did you HAVE to assign them when u exchanged the vouchers or could u just hold on to the hard plastic tickets? I bought 4 tix for my family but just want to keep my options open.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> This is very pertinent to my situation and I appreciate your coming back to tell us how it worked.
> 
> So I have three 5 day base tickets that I got through airmiles. One was earned pre- Canadian discount, the other two were ordered during Canadian discount. Does anyone have a clue what it would cost me to add two days to each ticket. Would I essentially lose the Canadian discount?
> 
> My dilemma is this.. I am comparing two scenarios for our trip. I have a firm budget. I either go with free dining at a moderate resort, and use the five day tickets I have AND the two day tickets I have to get for free dining.. OR if it isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg to upgrade these tickets, I can stay at Beach Club or AKL with a discount , and pay OOP for dining for the same cost. However if I am going to lose the Canadian discount to upgrade.. I have to stick with the mod because it puts me way over.
> 
> I really need to make a decision soon and would love to know how to calculate this to see which scenario makes more sense. Any help that anyone could provide would be so very very welcome!



The thing is, until someone tries to upgrade after the Canadian Discount offer is over, we won't know the answer to this. The person that added the days and hoppers above, it looks like Disney charged them the difference between the 8 day Canadian Rate hopper and 5 day Canadian rate base ticket.  But the Canadian sale is still on.  So we don't really know what will happen once the sale is over.  Hopefully you would just be charged the difference in price between a regular 7 day and 5 day ticket, but until someone tries it...who knows.  And even still, as we know, people will have different outcomes depending on where they try and upgrade.

So, if I were in your position...I'd book FD and a room only (assuming it's one of those Magical Deals through that TA?) and hopefully by the time you have to make a final decision we'll have some answers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> This is very pertinent to my situation and I appreciate your coming back to tell us how it worked.
> 
> So I have three 5 day base tickets that I got through airmiles. One was earned pre- Canadian discount, the other two were ordered during Canadian discount. Does anyone have a clue what it would cost me to add two days to each ticket. Would I essentially lose the Canadian discount?
> 
> My dilemma is this.. I am comparing two scenarios for our trip. I have a firm budget. I either go with free dining at a moderate resort, and use the five day tickets I have AND the two day tickets I have to get for free dining.. OR if it isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg to upgrade these tickets, I can stay at Beach Club or AKL with a discount , and pay OOP for dining for the same cost. However if I am going to lose the Canadian discount to upgrade.. I have to stick with the mod because it puts me way over.
> 
> I really need to make a decision soon and would love to know how to calculate this to see which scenario makes more sense. Any help that anyone could provide would be so very very welcome!



For your 5d pre-Canadian am ticket:

Your pre-Canadian am 5d pass is worth $362.10 after tax.  Tickets purchased before 2/12 price increase are valued at 2/11 prices.  Those prices can be found on allears.net:
https://web.archive.org/web/20160715112900/http://allears.net/pl/ticketchart.htm

The 7d pass now costs $436.65 after tax from Disney's site.  The website prices are discounted $20 plus tax for buying before the gate, so you need to add the $20 plus tax gate fee.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/

*So your am pre 2/11 ticket upgrade to 7d will cost $436.65 + $21.30 gate fee - $362.10 old value of 5d ticket = $95.85 *

This info is all from Robo's ticket thread and I can confirm that it is correct.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/all-about-tickets-at-wdw.3570721/#post-56958159


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> This is very pertinent to my situation and I appreciate your coming back to tell us how it worked.
> 
> So I have three 5 day base tickets that I got through airmiles. One was earned pre- Canadian discount, the other two were ordered during Canadian discount. Does anyone have a clue what it would cost me to add two days to each ticket. Would I essentially lose the Canadian discount?
> 
> My dilemma is this.. I am comparing two scenarios for our trip. I have a firm budget. I either go with free dining at a moderate resort, and use the five day tickets I have AND the two day tickets I have to get for free dining.. OR if it isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg to upgrade these tickets, I can stay at Beach Club or AKL with a discount , and pay OOP for dining for the same cost. However if I am going to lose the Canadian discount to upgrade.. I have to stick with the mod because it puts me way over.
> 
> I really need to make a decision soon and would love to know how to calculate this to see which scenario makes more sense. Any help that anyone could provide would be so very very welcome!



I agree with those above, you won't know for sure about upgrading the Canadian tickets until after someone reports after the promo is over. 

However, we know the 7d ticket will cost $436.65 unless there is another increase, and the 5d ticket will be valued at either the Canadian 5d rate $271.58 or regular value $394.05.  So the upgrade to 7d will either cost $165.07 or $42.60 respectively, plus possibly the gate fee of $21.30.  I mention possibly a gate fee as I was quoted this week $11.88 to add a day to a 5 day Canadian ticket which is the difference between a 6d Canadian and 5d Canadian without a gate fee so I'm not 100% sure when the gate fee applies.

There have been at least one or two reports of people upgrading Canadian vouchers to ap and the ticket was valued at what they paid ie the Canadian rate.  Based on this, I think the $165.07 cost is more likely, however, you just never know


----------



## ottawamom

I knew you'd be along with the correct numbers.  I couldn't find your original post to quote last night. I should have just gone to bed.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> THANK YOU! That is exactly what I have been wondering. Did you HAVE to assign them when u exchanged the vouchers or could u just hold on to the hard plastic tickets? I bought 4 tix for my family but just want to keep my options open.



Honestly not sure.  I had three Canadian vouchers and there was two of us so I just asked for two to be assigned to me.  He went on to tell me that they could be reassigned to other Canadians, just give them the plastic card and they will need to show their Canadian id at the gate.  At the moment, I see my gold pass on MDE but I don't see the 8d hoppers, I did both at the same time.  It looks like I have to link them.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you so much for the help everyone. To further complicate things I have a Universal trip May 17th to the 24th, and a rental car on arrival day. I could potentially go over to Downtown Disney and see about upgrades while the Canadian promo is still active. BUT.. we are flying into Fort Lauderdale, and only have the car for 7 hours and want to do a grocery stop. I don't think it's in the cards to go over to DTD and get the car back on time. I already booked an paid for it with airmiles.

Thank you for all the advice .. I think we have decided the decision that makes the most sense is to just go with Free Dining and use both sets of tickets. Not ideal, but I feel better having a decision.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I knew you'd be along with the correct numbers.  I couldn't find your original post to quote last night. I should have just gone to bed.



lol, just hopped over to the airmiles thread, I see you were busy last night.  Good to know our numbers match, I think we are finally figuring this out.  

These are numbers I was quoted a WDW guest services April 5 (post 4157 on airmiles thread), in case they are helpful to anyone.  I posted there because I was using AM tickets, but the numbers apply to non am tickets as well:

5d am (not Canadian) pre 2/11 upgrade prices:
Add hopper : $133.33
Add 1 day: $74.55
Add hopper plus: $149.10

5d am Canadian pre 2/11 upgrade prices (note pre 2/11 or post 2/11 difference doesn't apply since the price did not change):
Add hopper: $55.10
Add 1 day: $11.88
Add hopper+: $75.88


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Thank you so much for the help everyone. To further complicate things I have a Universal trip May 17th to the 24th, and a rental car on arrival day. I could potentially go over to Downtown Disney and see about upgrades while the Canadian promo is still active. BUT.. we are flying into Fort Lauderdale, and only have the car for 7 hours and want to do a grocery stop. I don't think it's in the cards to go over to DTD and get the car back on time. I already booked an paid for it with airmiles.
> 
> Thank you for all the advice .. I think we have decided the decision that makes the most sense is to just go with Free Dining and use both sets of tickets. Not ideal, but I feel better having a decision.



*It doesn't matter how you booked and paid for a car rental if you have only done it for a single day it will be for a 24 hour day. The clock starts when you actually pick up the car --- we did single day rentals for our trip in 2016 and were worried when we picked it up earlier than originally planned -- wasn't a problem. You know that we always use our AM for car rentals so this is something i am well versed in! I think if you can add the extra  2 hours or so to your upcoming trip (I'm allowing for the drive to & from Universal) you should give it a try so that you will have an in-person actual answer!*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *It doesn't matter how you booked and paid for a car rental if you have only done it for a single day it will be for a 24 hour day. The clock starts when you actually pick up the car --- we did single day rentals for our trip in 2016 and were worried when we picked it up earlier than originally planned -- wasn't a problem. You know that we always use our AM for car rentals so this is something i am well versed in! I think if you can add the extra  2 hours or so to your upcoming trip (I'm allowing for the drive to & from Universal) you should give it a try so that you will have an in-person actual answer!*


The only problem there is that the drop off point closes at 5. So it wouldn't even let me book a time later than that. We land in Fort Lauderdale at 10:30, hopefully on the road by 11:30, and we're going to need food. The drive is about 3.5 hours to Orlando. That only gives two hours for eating and going to get our supplies for the week. Then we have to check in to the onsite hotel, and drive the car to the Holiday Inn Universal before 5 when the car rental desk closes. It's cutting it too close.


----------



## squirrel

pigletto said:


> The only problem there is that the drop off point closes at 5. So it wouldn't even let me book a time later than that. We land in Fort Lauderdale at 10:30, hopefully on the road by 11:30, and we're going to need food. The drive is about 3.5 hours to Orlando. That only gives two hours for eating and going to get our supplies for the week. Then we have to check in to the onsite hotel, and drive the car to the Holiday Inn Universal before 5 when the car rental desk closes. It's cutting it too close.


What are your plans the next day as you would have until 10:30 ish to return the car?


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> The only problem there is that the drop off point closes at 5. So it wouldn't even let me book a time later than that. We land in Fort Lauderdale at 10:30, hopefully on the road by 11:30, and we're going to need food. The drive is about 3.5 hours to Orlando. That only gives two hours for eating and going to get our supplies for the week. Then we have to check in to the onsite hotel, and drive the car to the Holiday Inn Universal before 5 when the car rental desk closes. It's cutting it too close.





squirrel said:


> What are your plans the next day as you would have until 10:30 ish to return the car?


*Yup, THIS! ^^^^ You have 24 hours from when you pick up the car till it needs to be returned. But if you're like me, getting up early enough to actually DO this .... it is still an option though, a little Disney fix on a dark-side trip *


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, THIS! ^^^^ You have 24 hours from when you pick up the car till it needs to be returned. But if you're like me, getting up early enough to actually DO this .... it is still an option though, a little Disney fix on a dark-side trip *


That's just so weird to me. So I booked a pick up and drop off time. My contract states that it's 6.5 hour rental. You are telling me as long as I return it to the rental desk within 24 hours, the conditions I booked under don't count? I've never heard of this. It's a one way rental as well if that matters at all.

I'm an early riser and we could potentially pop over to Disney springs and be back by 10:30.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> That's just so weird to me. So I booked a pick up and drop off time. My contract states that it's 6.5 hour rental. You are telling me as long as I return it to the rental desk within 24 hours, the conditions I booked under don't count? I've never heard of this. It's a one way rental as well if that matters at all.
> 
> I'm an early riser and we could potentially pop over to Disney springs and be back by 10:30.


*YES! You will have 24 hours from the moment you actually pick the car up until it needs to be returned. Airmiles site is STUPID when it comes to working out the best rate (fiddling with hours & days can double the amount needed) so you need to look at the ACTUAL website for the car rental company to see how this works .... I've guesstimated based on your ticker and a little googling to figure out which sites you'll be using to get this quote. I highlighted the return time so you can see there is no change in the price they charge for either a part day or a full 24 hour day. Last year we did 2 same day rentals returning to different locations both times -- MCO to Dolphin, and then the reverse (no way we were paying close to $20.00/day for parking when we had no need for the car!) and BOTH locations confirmed it is a 24 hour rental period no matter which method of payment is used. Our last trip when i forgot the paperwork from Airmiles (TRUST ME DO NOT LEAVE IT AT HOME!!! they did not want to honour it as a pre-paid rental without proof, a mistake that almost cost us $200 US! luckily i kept every piece of e-mail pertaining to the trip accessible!!!) and the amount only showed as "pre-paid" in their system. To alliviate  your concerns you can simply ask at the counter when you pick the car up, ask how long you have the car without needing to pay more. Have a blast!*
**

**


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! You will have 24 hours from the moment you actually pick the car up until it needs to be returned. Airmiles site is STUPID when it comes to working out the best rate (fiddling with hours & days can double the amount needed) so you need to look at the ACTUAL website for the car rental company to see how this works .... I've guesstimated based on your ticker and a little googling to figure out which sites you'll be using to get this quote. I highlighted the return time so you can see there is no change in the price they charge for either a part day or a full 24 hour day. Last year we did 2 same day rentals returning to different locations both times -- MCO to Dolphin, and then the reverse (no way we were paying close to $20.00/day for parking when we had no need for the car!) and BOTH locations confirmed it is a 24 hour rental period no matter which method of payment is used. Our last trip when i forgot the paperwork from Airmiles (TRUST ME DO NOT LEAVE IT AT HOME!!! they did not want to honour it as a pre-paid rental without proof, a mistake that almost cost us $200 US! luckily i kept every piece of e-mail pertaining to the trip accessible!!!) and the amount only showed as "pre-paid" in their system. To alliviate  your concerns you can simply ask at the counter when you pick the car up, ask how long you have the car without needing to pay more. Have a blast!*
> *View attachment 231276*
> 
> *View attachment 231275*


You are FANTASTIC!!
I will talk to my husband tonight but it could be a game changer if we can get over to Disney Springs to upgrade the tickets! And it means less rushing on arrival day. I am going to make two reservations, one for free dining (if its ever released) and one right now for room only at a Deluxe. Once I get an answer on  adding days to the tickets I can decide which way to go.
Thank you so much Jaqueline


----------



## mab2012

pigletto said:


> That's just so weird to me. So I booked a pick up and drop off time. My contract states that it's 6.5 hour rental. You are telling me as long as I return it to the rental desk within 24 hours, the conditions I booked under don't count? I've never heard of this. It's a one way rental as well if that matters at all.
> 
> I'm an early riser and we could potentially pop over to Disney springs and be back by 10:30.



Check with the rental agency, but most car rentals are billed as daily rates, even if the pick-up / return times work out to more (or less) than a day.  eg. A rental listed as "1 day and 2 hours" based on pick-up and return times is typically billed as two days.  So as long as your "late" return is within 24 hours of pickup, it's not going to impact your price.

But again, best to double check with the agency.

Most rental locations also have after-hours drop off procedures, if the closing time is an issue for you.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Does anyone know if dreams unlimited travel sell the Canadian offer tickets?


----------



## 4leobeans

We are currently booked at a deluxe with the Cdn resident ticket discount....just waiting to see if FD will be a better deal (I suspect it might not be, especially if there's a RO discount at the same time as FD).

After reading this thread, I think I understand that we can also add dining to our discounted room/tickets (yay!). However, I'm not quite clear on how I actually get the tickets when we get there. I got an email, but no certificate for the tickets.......are there guest services only at the parks, or can we turn in the email for tickets at our resorts?

I'm pricing out a potential stay during the summer room promo....assuming there will be a similar room discount for the fall....and with the room/ticket discount, it's actually about $400 LESS than rack rate, reg tix and PH (ie. FD requirements)


----------



## AngelDisney

4leobeans said:


> We are currently booked at a deluxe with the Cdn resident ticket discount....just waiting to see if FD will be a better deal (I suspect it might not be, especially if there's a RO discount at the same time as FD).
> 
> After reading this thread, I think I understand that we can also add dining to our discounted room/tickets (yay!). However, I'm not quite clear on how I actually get the tickets when we get there. I got an email, but no certificate for the tickets.......are there guest services only at the parks, or can we turn in the email for tickets at our resorts?
> 
> I'm pricing out a potential stay during the summer room promo....assuming there will be a similar room discount for the fall....and with the room/ticket discount, it's actually about $400 LESS than rack rate, reg tix and PH (ie. FD requirements)



The email I received has a barcode. I will print it out then go to guest services to activate the tickets. Is there a barcode in the email you received?


----------



## 4leobeans

AngelDisney said:


> The email I received has a barcode. I will print it out then go to guest services to activate the tickets. Is there a barcode in the email you received?



Yes there is. The instructions say to go to will call.....I just wasn't sure if that was at the parks, or if I could do that at the resort.


----------



## AngelDisney

4leobeans said:


> Yes there is. The instructions say to go to will call.....I just wasn't sure if that was at the parks, or if I could do that at the resort.



I believe Jacqueline @Donald - my hero reported back before saying that only GS at parks and DS can process the tickets properly. These tickets need to be activated by showing your passports, so resort front desk or concierge would not work.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So the rumour in the FD thread is that mods will also only have the quick service plan. If that's true then pigletto you're probably better off booking that deluxe with the discount and the Canadian tickets because you'd have to pay to upgrade to regular DDP if u want table service as well. Hopefully that's not true but....


----------



## rxbeth

AngelDisney said:


> I believe Jacqueline @Donald - my hero reported back before saying that only GS at parks and DS can process the tickets properly. These tickets need to be activated by showing your passports, so resort front desk or concierge would not work.



When I redeemed for my discounted tickets, I could not do it at the resort.  Pop check in and the concierge told me to go to Disney Springs to do it versus the next morning at Hollywood Studios (we got in on a Sunday night). It was a ridiculous 1.25 hour wait.  If you can do it before your first park day, I do recommend that but know that you might end up with a long wait.  This was our first Disney trip and getting my 2 and 4 year old to bed at midnight after a day of travel did not make for a magical start.


----------



## ah10is

Does anyone know if you can purchase these tickets with a US Credit Card & Billing Address?  Thinking of purchasing one of these for my niece who lives in Canada so she can join us on a future trip.


----------



## pigletto

momof2gr8kids said:


> So the rumour in the FD thread is that mods will also only have the quick service plan. If that's true then pigletto you're probably better off booking that deluxe with the discount and the Canadian tickets because you'd have to pay to upgrade to regular DDP if u want table service as well. Hopefully that's not true but....


Thanks!
I was following that thread closely and that sealed the deal for us. We priced out room only at a Deluxe, and then priced out Bonnet Creek and decided to go with Bonnet Creek. We love it there, it's so close ... it's right beside Caribbean Beach and we'll have way more space. We are going to do a week there, and three nights onsite or over at Unviersal. I'm almost relieved that free dining ended up being a bust . It helped me make a better plan for us.


----------



## morrik5

ah10is said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase these tickets with a US Credit Card & Billing Address?  Thinking of purchasing one of these for my niece who lives in Canada so she can join us on a future trip.


I wonder if you belong to AAA and buy them online and give your niece's Canadian address as the shipping address whether that would work or even offered on the AAA website?


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Thanks!
> I was following that thread closely and that sealed the deal for us. We priced out room only at a Deluxe, and then priced out Bonnet Creek and decided to go with Bonnet Creek. We love it there, it's so close ... it's right beside Caribbean Beach and we'll have way more space. We are going to do a week there, and three nights onsite or over at Unviersal. I'm almost relieved that free dining ended up being a bust . It helped me make a better plan for us.



Glad it works out for you!
We did free dining once in 2011 and upgraded to deluxe dining because we enjoyed TS and character meals. It was way too much food. We used the snack credits to bring treats back for family and friends. We didn't get to try some interesting restaurants that were not on the dining plan. I would rather take advantage of room offers and pay out of pocket for meals. It gives us more flexibility.

Have fun planning!


----------



## DoulaMel

Is there a discount offered on themed events? Or just the regular PH tix?


----------



## AngelDisney

DoulaMel said:


> Is there a discount offered on themed events? Or just the regular PH tix?



The 25% discount only applies to park tickets, not separate hard ticket events.


----------



## DoulaMel

AngelDisney said:


> The 25% discount only applies to park tickets, not separate hard ticket events.



That's what I thought, but I knew someone would know for sure!  Thanks!


----------



## squirrel

Has anyone found out any information about upgrading these tickets to an AP?  I was wondering if they bridge the tickets or if they won't be able to be upgraded.


----------



## ottawamom

squirrel said:


> Has anyone found out any information about upgrading these tickets to an AP?  I was wondering if they bridge the tickets or if they won't be able to be upgraded.



Of course you can upgrade them it's just a matter of $$$. To calculate that take the value of the Canadian discounted ticket you have in US$ and subtract that amount from the AP you want.  That is the difference you'll be paying (as a worst case). You may find a CM who'll cut you a bit of a deal. The concept of bridging is now out the window.


----------



## Charolette

I am planning to activate these tickets at guest services at DS on our arrival night. Does anybody know if every person in the booking has to be physically present or could I take all our passports to guest services & activate them while others hang out around the pool?


----------



## jsebsirois

Charolette said:


> Does anybody know if every person in the booking has to be physically present or could I take all our passports to guest services & activate them while others hang out around the pool?



In January, both me and my wife had to be at Will Call for our tickets to be activated. Might be different from one cast member to another I guess...


----------



## smooreo

I posted something similar on the FD page but thought you guys might know more about the CDN offer!

The Cdn ticket offer can be added to an existing ressie.  We're booked (6 adults...youngest is now 10) into BLT on December 3rd. Cash reservation. 

It looks like dining will cost us about $2080 for the 6 of us on DDP (or $1445 on QSDP) if we pay for it OOP. We would prefer DDP over QSDP so we can enjoy a few more relaxed family dinners.
The Cdn tickets would be $1629 for all of us (we don't need the hopper option). If we had to add the park hopper and plus it would be about $2084. 

Is the Cdn ticket offer available to add to FD?

If it's not, US park tickets and the rumoured plus' would be about $2939, making more sense to pay OOP for food or just get one of the plans and add the Cdn tix to our room reservation. What I don't like is having to pay exchange rates on our cc for each and every meal (or having that much cash). 

We would also consider switching to CR if a room only pin was sent our way (although we'd miss the kitchen and our view!) so we could take advantage of the ticket offer and a RO discount. 

Have I completely messed up my Disney math?


----------



## Donald - my hero

smooreo said:


> Is the Cdn ticket offer available to add to FD?
> 
> What I don't like is having to pay exchange rates on our cc for each and every meal (or having that much cash).
> 
> We would also consider switching to CR if a room only pin was sent our way (although we'd miss the kitchen and our view!) so we could take advantage of the ticket offer and a RO discount.
> 
> Have I completely messed up my Disney math?



*Nope, all Free Dining offers need you to buy tickets as well (at full pop). The rumours of what the actual plan you will get is pretty measly, i believe only quick service even at Moderate.*

*If you attach a credit card to your Magic Band (don't think you have any choice here, correct me if I'm wrong??) you can charge all of your meals to your room and then you'll only have one charge to your card when you check out. We will go to the front desk on the last night and apply whatever cash we have leftover to the bill.  Make sense?*

*I would jump on the current ticket offer (either thru Airmiles if you have or if not, you can head to CAA offices and purchase the discounted tickets) since the tickets don't expire and the sale ends May 20th. Last year the discounts for winter didn't drop till mid June, not sure what months that covered though. *

*You will probably come out ahead of Free Dining with a room discount and the CDN ticket offer. (and yes, Disney math now requires a special degree!)  *


----------



## Tanooki

Charolette said:


> I am planning to activate these tickets at guest services at DS on our arrival night. Does anybody know if every person in the booking has to be physically present or could I take all our passports to guest services & activate them while others hang out around the pool?



We activated our tickets at the Guest Services in DS in February and, although all the members of my family were physically there, I was able to get all tickets activated by just showing the passports without them being next to me. They were actually roaming about outside of the building since we had to wait a while so I was alone inside with the CM. Don't know if the guy checking us in (he writes your name on his sheet so you are on a virtual queue without actually having to wait in line - I loved this!) took note of how many people were initially there though...


----------



## smooreo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, all Free Dining offers need you to buy tickets as well (at full pop). The rumours of what the actual plan you will get is pretty measly, i believe only quick service even at Moderate.*
> 
> *If you attach a credit card to your Magic Band (don't think you have any choice here, correct me if I'm wrong??) you can charge all of your meals to your room and then you'll only have one charge to your card when you check out. We will go to the front desk on the last night and apply whatever cash we have leftover to the bill.  Make sense?*
> 
> *I would jump on the current ticket offer (either thru Airmiles if you have or if not, you can head to CAA offices and purchase the discounted tickets) since the tickets don't expire and the sale ends May 20th. Last year the discounts for winter didn't drop till mid June, not sure what months that covered though. *
> 
> *You will probably come out ahead of Free Dining with a room discount and the CDN ticket offer. (and yes, Disney math now requires a special degree!)  *




Ok...I think I get it now. We can do the following:
BLT cash ressie (and maybe hope for a pin code), Cdn ticket offer, and pay OOP for a dining plan if we choose...and probably still come out ahead of FD!!!

We're travelling with my family and my parents. Is it possible to have two credit cards on the Magic Bands? Ie one for the 4 of us and one for my parents?


----------



## Donald - my hero

smooreo said:


> Ok...I think I get it now. We can do the following:
> BLT cash ressie (and maybe hope for a pin code), Cdn ticket offer, and pay OOP for a dining plan if we choose...and probably still come out ahead of FD!!!
> 
> We're travelling with my family and my parents. Is it possible to have two credit cards on the Magic Bands? Ie one for the 4 of us and one for my parents?


*YES, you can do all of those things. If you have a room booked (directly thru Disney) and have your own tickets you can call and have them create what is referred to as "a ticket-less package" by paying for the dining plan at full pop. Depending on the make up of your family you need to do even more Disney math because you might find that paying for your meals strictly OOP, without any Dining Plan, can be cheaper. Every family is different, but if you have found before that you had credits not used, ended up feeling like you were either wasting food, eating more than you wanted or ended up trying to spend lots of snack credits before you left, you might be better off just paying for all of your meals OOP.*

*YES, you can attach different credit cards to different bands. I would recommend going to the front desk a few times during your stay to check the invoice just to be sure the correct card has been charged. Most people have no problems but others have found all purchases ended up on one card. We noticed on our last stay that the invoice even said which band had been used for each purchase.*


----------



## disneybree

Quick question, I bought the Canadian tickets on a MYW Package (everything is linked on MDE, including my resort and tickets are assigned to each member of my family), do I specifically need to visit a Guest Relations or can I just activate my tickets at check-in (ASSP) ?


----------



## ah10is

For anyone curious, you can pay for the Canadian Park tickets with a Disney Gift Card on the Disney World website.    You do not have to put in a billing address if paying this way online.   I selected Will Call as the delivery option and will show my Canadian Passport at Guest Relations to pick up the ticket!   The ticket showed instantly in MDE and I can reassign it to anyone.   Also received the confirmation email with the barcode instantly.   The ticket also shows in the MDE APP that it is a non-expiring ticket!!! 

Now here's the kicker (and hopefully I don't get flamed for saying this)...I'm a Canadian living outside of Canada....I never entered a Canadian address anywhere to make this purchase since I paid with a Disney Gift Card.   To collect the ticket  all I need is the email with the barcode and my Canadian Passport!  This is what is printed on my email!  Every report on collecting the Disney World Canadian Park tickets has been the same.   Present the bar code email and your passport and exchange for your park tickets. 

Disney Gift Cards can be purchased at a 5% discount at Target in the States if using your Target RedCard for an even further savings on ticket prices.   

Hope this info helps someone else.


----------



## ah10is

disneybree said:


> Quick question, I bought the Canadian tickets on a MYW Package (everything is linked on MDE, including my resort and tickets are assigned to each member of my family), do I specifically need to visit a Guest Relations or can I just activate my tickets at check-in (ASSP) ?



You will still need to go to Guest Relations at any park or downtown Disney to show your passport to have the tickets activated.   Your resort is not able to activate the tickets.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

Possibly a dumb question but I'll risk it....

Our original plan was to not go until December (so we didn't get the Plus since one of the Waterparks is always closed when we go.)  We purchased a set of the Canadian tickets (10 days +PH) and they were assigned to each member of our party.  We're now thinking of doing an August trip as well and may want to take advantage of the waterparks in August.  My original thought was to upgrade the tickets but it doesn't look possible, so was thinking about ordering a second set with 10 day pass with PH and more that we'd use in August.  

Since the tickets don't expire until 2030, can we just unlink or deactivate the ones we have, buy a second set with the Water Parks and PH and link/activate the other set once August is done re-activate the original PH+ tickets?   Can we show our passports for both sets in August and have them active both sets of tickets (the August and December ones)?  I guess even more broadly if we buy multiple sets can we show our passports in August for all tickets -- even the ones for future trips --- and have them activated/useable for future trips?


----------



## Charolette

disneybree said:


> Quick question, I bought the Canadian tickets on a MYW Package (everything is linked on MDE, including my resort and tickets are assigned to each member of my family), do I specifically need to visit a Guest Relations or can I just activate my tickets at check-in (ASSP) ?


I'm in the same boat as you. I bought them as part of a MYW package as well it all shows up linked in MDE. I have read others posts about taking an email with a barcode to guest services to activate tickets but I didn't receive an email specifically for the tickets & nothing with a barcode I just received the regular package confirmation. Did you receive an email for tickets with barcode?


----------



## disneybree

Charolette said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I bought them as part of a MYW package as well it all shows up linked in MDE. I have read others posts about taking an email with a barcode to guest services to activate tickets but I didn't receive an email specifically for the tickets & nothing with a barcode I just received the regular package confirmation. Did you receive an email for tickets with barcode?


I didn't get an email with barcodes, I think it's just for the people who bought tickets only. Everything is linked though, I see my resort reservation and the tickets are assigned to each member of my family. I only received an email about "Congrats you're going to Disney World blahblahblah with all the information" and another email for a payment we did (the 200$ deposit)


----------



## disneybree

ah10is said:


> You will still need to go to Guest Relations at any park or downtown Disney to show your passport to have the tickets activated.   Your resort is not able to activate the tickets.


Don't they normally activate normal tickets at the resorts though? :/


----------



## ah10is

disneybree said:


> Don't they normally activate normal tickets at the resorts though? :/


The Canadian tickets are actually vouchers though.  Even though it is attached with your package and you see them in your MDE and you can set up your fast passes they need to see a passport to verify them.   Sounds silly I know...but that's Disney.   Ticketing actually operates separately from the resort and dining.  I learned this on our Xmas trip as we had an issue with our dinning plan - we were missing credits when we went to pay - and the issue could only be solved by going all the way back to the resort...even though we ate at a restaurant in the park guest relations couldn't solve the issue.   That was beyond frustrating!!!!   Chef de France had left our account open and charged the next 2 tables to our dining plan the night before.   Went for lunch the next day and all of our credits were gone!!!   We had to pay out of pocket and then go all the way back to the resort because guest relations doesn't deal with dining issues....the resorts do!


----------



## disneybree

ah10is said:


> The Canadian tickets are actually vouchers though.  Even though it is attached with your package and you see them in your MDE and you can set up your fast passes they need to see a passport to verify them.   Sounds silly I know...but that's Disney.   Ticketing actually operates separately from the resort and dining.  I learned this on our Xmas trip as we had an issue with our dinning plan - we were missing credits when we went to pay - and the issue could only be solved by going all the way back to the resort...even though we ate at a restaurant in the park guest relations couldn't solve the issue.   That was beyond frustrating!!!!   Chef de France had left our account open and charged the next 2 tables to our dining plan the night before.   Went for lunch the next day and all of our credits were gone!!!   We had to pay out of pocket and then go all the way back to the resort because guest relations doesn't deal with dining issues....the resorts do!


Oh.. I get it. Thanks for the heads up hehe


----------



## Charolette

Darn was hoping we could skip that step! Oh well for the discount it's totally worth it! Thanks for the info. It's much appreciated!


----------



## disneybree

I appreciate the 25% discount for Canadians because the US dollar conversion I just can't LOL


----------



## rxbeth

ah10is said:


> For anyone curious, you can pay for the Canadian Park tickets with a Disney Gift Card on the Disney World website.    You do not have to put in a billing address if paying this way online.   I selected Will Call as the delivery option and will show my Canadian Passport at Guest Relations to pick up the ticket!   The ticket showed instantly in MDE and I can reassign it to anyone.   Also received the confirmation email with the barcode instantly.   The ticket also shows in the MDE APP that it is a non-expiring ticket!!!
> 
> Now here's the kicker (and hopefully I don't get flamed for saying this)...I'm a Canadian living outside of Canada....I never entered a Canadian address anywhere to make this purchase since I paid with a Disney Gift Card.   To collect the ticket  all I need is the email with the barcode and my Canadian Passport!  This is what is printed on my email!  Every report on collecting the Disney World Canadian Park tickets has been the same.   Present the bar code email and your passport and exchange for your park tickets.
> 
> Disney Gift Cards can be purchased at a 5% discount at Target in the States if using your Target RedCard for an even further savings on ticket prices.
> 
> Hope this info helps someone else.



Glad to hear it shows without the expiration!  Also that you can use GC when you buy online.  I plan on ordering gift cards online at BJ's and having them sent to an address in Detroit that I'll pick them up at later.


----------



## Norton figment

Delete found my answer


----------



## smooreo

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, you can do all of those things. If you have a room booked (directly thru Disney) and have your own tickets you can call and have them create what is referred to as "a ticket-less package" by paying for the dining plan at full pop. Depending on the make up of your family you need to do even more Disney math because you might find that paying for your meals strictly OOP, without any Dining Plan, can be cheaper. Every family is different, but if you have found before that you had credits not used, ended up feeling like you were either wasting food, eating more than you wanted or ended up trying to spend lots of snack credits before you left, you might be better off just paying for all of your meals OOP.*
> 
> *YES, you can attach different credit cards to different bands. I would recommend going to the front desk a few times during your stay to check the invoice just to be sure the correct card has been charged. Most people have no problems but others have found all purchases ended up on one card. We noticed on our last stay that the invoice even said which band had been used for each purchase.*



I spent the rest of the day crunching numbers. I think we'll actually come out ahead on FD instead of using the Cdn tix, especially if we don't have to order park hopper plus. I know what you mean about the ordering/pressure to order more expensive food. Last time we did CRT and CG and definitely made good use of our dining credits. My parents feel more comfortable having a few sit down dinners so if it becomes available...and if we can get it...we'll see what happens. 

Thanks also for the cc info. We won't need to use it much if we have free dining. I plan to give each kid an envelope with spending money...one for Disney and one for Universal!

Quick Q - when we last visited in 2012 you just had to be there for one of the days to have FD applied to the whole trip. Is this still the case? One rumour I read has it starting on December 3rd (our arrival date) while another one says the 8th (our check out date). Our dates are somewhat flexible I guess....but I don't think BLT is available. 

Thanks again for all your help! It's really appreciated!


----------



## Donald - my hero

smooreo said:


> Quick Q - when we last visited in 2012 you just had to be there for one of the days to have FD applied to the whole trip. Is this still the case? One rumour I read has it starting on December 3rd (our arrival date) while another one says the 8th (our check out date). Our dates are somewhat flexible I guess....but I don't think BLT is available.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help! It's really appreciated!



*Don't mind helping out at ALL! You're correct about free dining getting applied to your entire stay if you check IN on one of those days. If it doesn't start until your check OUT day, that won't work. It's so hard to make a final decision until the actual dates get dropped!!!  I'm also not 100% sure if BLT is even included in the offers -- i just tried to check the current ones and it's not clear.*


----------



## smooreo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't mind helping out at ALL! You're correct about free dining getting applied to your entire stay if you check IN on one of those days. If it doesn't start until your check OUT day, that won't work. It's so hard to make a final decision until the actual dates get dropped!!!  I'm also not 100% sure if BLT is even included in the offers -- i just tried to check the current ones and it's not clear.*


perfect...here's hoping it's the 3rd!!!


----------



## disneybree

I know that you have to activate the tickets at a theme park window/guest services but where exactly are located the theme park windows? Are they accessible OUTSIDE the theme park (not inside the part when you scan your MagicBand) ? So you just come up to a CM and say We need activation for our canadian tickets etc. ?


----------



## jadephoenixx

disneybree said:


> I know that you have to activate the tickets at a theme park window/guest services but where exactly are located the theme park windows? Are they accessible OUTSIDE the theme park (not inside the part when you scan your MagicBand) ? So you just come up to a CM and say We need activation for our canadian tickets etc. ?



Yes, there are guest services windows outside the tapstiles at each park. I told the CM that I bought my tickets with the Cdn discount and I need to activate them. She knew exactly what I meant and asked for out passports. This was just last week at HS


----------



## Donald - my hero

[QUOTE="smooreo, post: 57469409, member: 345782"
Quick Q - when we last visited in 2012 you just had to be there for one of the days to have FD applied to the whole trip. Is this still the case? One rumour I read has it starting on December 3rd (our arrival date) while another one says the 8th (our check out date). Our dates are somewhat flexible I guess....but I don't think BLT is available.

Thanks again for all your help! It's really appreciated![/QUOTE]
*Couple of things to pass along to you today: read a rumour, from a very reliable source, that the offer will drop on Monday April 24th. Last year they actually appeared on-line around 1 am if you are up to stalking the Disney site. Unfortunately they also mentioned that there appears to be true black-out days that will be completely excluded, meaning if you check in during the offer, but stay thru to some of the excluded days, you will only get free dining on the days actually mentioned.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> read a rumour, from a very reliable source, that the offer will drop on Monday April 24th. Last year they actually appeared on-line around 1 am if you are up to stalking the Disney site. Unfortunately they also mentioned that there appears to be true black-out days that will be completely excluded



Wow...I was just on the WDW site yesterday...pricing out a room and dining to see if I might be able to swing that for the family.  That might be worth trying and looking into in the date fall into what we were planning.  Do you know the dates that they have done the free dining in the past?  I have a small window that we could go where the crowds are not too big and where my boys won't miss too much school.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wow...I was just on the WDW site yesterday...pricing out a room and dining to see if I might be able to swing that for the family.  That might be worth trying and looking into in the date fall into what we were planning.  Do you know the dates that they have done the free dining in the past?  I have a small window that we could go where the crowds are not too big and where my boys won't miss too much school.


*Here's the information for the rumoured drop --- again i can neither confirm nor deny .. just a wait and see *

*Looks like free dining could be dropping on April 24. Minimum of 4 nights, maximum of 14, with park hopper and park hopper plus add on. Check in dates: 8/13-9/30, 11/14-11/20, 11/25-11/27, 12/3-12/23. It also appears that values AND moderates may get quick service, with regular dining only for deluxe resorts *


----------



## disneybree

Does anyone know if we are supposed to receive an email with barcodes if we bought a package ? (room + tickets) ? Everything is linked on my MDE. Do they scan magicbands at the ticket windows at the parks ?


----------



## techboss

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the information for the rumoured drop --- again i can neither confirm nor deny .. just a wait and see *
> 
> *Looks like free dining could be dropping on April 24. Minimum of 4 nights, maximum of 14, with park hopper and park hopper plus add on. Check in dates: 8/13-9/30, 11/14-11/20, 11/25-11/27, 12/3-12/23. It also appears that values AND moderates may get quick service, with regular dining only for deluxe resorts *




Full price room is required.  Can Canadian Tix pricing be combined with FD ?


----------



## AngelDisney

techboss said:


> Full price room is required.  Can Canadian Tix pricing be combined with FD ?



You need to book a hotel + tickets with park hopper package to get free dining. The Canadian discounted tickets cannot be combined unfortunately.


----------



## techboss

AngelDisney said:


> You need to book a hotel + tickets with park hopper package to get free dining. The Canadian discounted tickets cannot be combined unfortunately.



Thanks.  In that case FD is not going to be beneficial to Canadians, if travelling during summer time.  It would be better off using Summertime RO offer plus Canadian Tix Offer, stay at MODS for better bedding option.  Money Saved allow for Car rental and OOP for food.


----------



## AngelDisney

techboss said:


> Thanks.  In that case FD is not going to be beneficial to Canadians, if travelling during summer time.  It would be better off using Summertime RO offer plus Canadian Tix Offer, stay at MODS for better bedding option.  Money Saved allow for Car rental and OOP for food.



If you have 2+ people in your party, you may want to price out and compare. Keep in mind tickets per day cost less as number of days increases. FD is not beneficial in my situation because I have only two people going. But if you have 2 adults and 3 kids over 10, it can be a different story. I think there is a minimum days of tickets to be included for free dining. It used to be two but now I have read somewhere saying it's 4. If you stay longer than 4 days, you can use the Canadian tickets and save the package tickets for  a future trip. I would get a quote on Monday then price out both with/out FD options and compare first.

Edited:
It's confirmed that a 2-Day park hopper or park hopper plus tickets is required for FD.


----------



## AngelDisney

Here is more details about the FD offering:
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-...rns-2017-major-changes-moderate-resort-stays/


----------



## Charolette

So I had been hopeful that we would be able to combine Canadian ticket offer with a RO offer for end of October when the late fall offers come out however the wording on the deal that dropped today for early fall dates sounds like you can't. This makes no sense to me because it still allows for a ticketless room only discount so if you can get the discount with no tickets why not with discounted tickets? Does anybody have any insight on this? Anyone out there try to book for the early fall RO & Canadian tix that the could report on it?


----------



## elaine amj

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Possibly a dumb question but I'll risk it....
> 
> Our original plan was to not go until December (so we didn't get the Plus since one of the Waterparks is always closed when we go.)  We purchased a set of the Canadian tickets (10 days +PH) and they were assigned to each member of our party.  We're now thinking of doing an August trip as well and may want to take advantage of the waterparks in August.  My original thought was to upgrade the tickets but it doesn't look possible, so was thinking about ordering a second set with 10 day pass with PH and more that we'd use in August.
> 
> Since the tickets don't expire until 2030, can we just unlink or deactivate the ones we have, buy a second set with the Water Parks and PH and link/activate the other set once August is done re-activate the original PH+ tickets?   Can we show our passports for both sets in August and have them active both sets of tickets (the August and December ones)?  I guess even more broadly if we buy multiple sets can we show our passports in August for all tickets -- even the ones for future trips --- and have them activated/useable for future trips?



Should be just fine. I am going this August with a full package. I bought the Cdn tickets for a future trip and plan to exchange the vouchers while I am there. Like you, I plan to save these tickets for a future trip. Just make sure you go to Guest Services to ensure the right set of tickets are "prioritized". For me, I plan to link mine to a different MDE (or hopefully, not link it at all!). Many here have advised that it is best to set up a dummy MDE and move the tix there. Then move it back to your "real" MDE when you do want to use them. Sounds safer to me since I have heard of horror stories of Disney not using the correct ticket.



Charolette said:


> So I had been hopeful that we would be able to combine Canadian ticket offer with a RO offer for end of October when the late fall offers come out however the wording on the deal that dropped today for early fall dates sounds like you can't. This makes no sense to me because it still allows for a ticketless room only discount so if you can get the discount with no tickets why not with discounted tickets? Does anybody have any insight on this? Anyone out there try to book for the early fall RO & Canadian tix that the could report on it?



Can't you just buy the Cdn tix separately? And then just book the room-only package? I did notice when I priced out some summer room-only promos that the Cdn tix was no longer showing up as an option to select. I don't think its a big deal though - just buy them separately.


----------



## Charolette

elaine amj said:


> Should be just fine. I am going this August with a full package. I bought the Cdn tickets for a future trip and plan to exchange the vouchers while I am there. Like you, I plan to save these tickets for a future trip. Just make sure you go to Guest Services to ensure the right set of tickets are "prioritized". For me, I plan to link mine to a different MDE (or hopefully, not link it at all!). Many here have advised that it is best to set up a dummy MDE and move the tix there. Then move it back to your "real" MDE when you do want to use them. Sounds safer to me since I have heard of horror stories of Disney not using the correct ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just buy the Cdn tix separately? And then just book the room-only package? I did notice when I priced out some summer room-only promos that the Cdn tix was no longer showing up as an option to select. I don't think its a big deal though - just buy them separately.


My problem is that I already have a package booked with room, dining & canadian discounted tix so If the late fall RO is similar to the early fall I don't think that I will be able to call & add a RO discount & keep the canadian discounted tix. Maybe I should cancel the tickets off of the package & just buy the discounted tickets separately? I want to make sure I get both discounts & will ned to make a decision before May 20th. Any tips from people way more in the know then me would be appreciated.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Charolette said:


> My problem is that I already have a package booked with room, dining & canadian discounted tix so If the late fall RO is similar to the early fall I don't think that I will be able to call & add a RO discount & keep the canadian discounted tix. Maybe I should cancel the tickets off of the package & just buy the discounted tickets separately? I want to make sure I get both discounts & will ned to make a decision before May 20th. Any tips from people way more in the know then me would be appreciated.


Personally I'd buy the tickets separately because after May 20th who knows what they will do when you try and modify if a RO discount comes out. Wait til May 19 to figure it out.


----------



## fattymatty

I just wish they extended it to July so can book 2018 package with the deal as it stands now I cant put just a deposit on it, and I dont have the money for the tickets at paid in full right now. and the price is going to be hard to beat going forward


----------



## disneybree

I'd keep it. The free dining isn't more convenient for our budget.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

We (My sister, brother in law, 2 girls and myself - maybe my 22 yo nephew as well.) have the Canadian ticket offer for our trip this August. We combined a room only offer and added the tickets.  We are not travelling during the free dining period, but I priced it out anyways, just for fun.  The CDN deal works out better.  I am just trying to plan a trip for NEXT summer with another sister, her two girls and her sister in law.  I think this CDN ticket offer is pretty good, but there are a lot of factors to play into it.  Should the CDN dollar improve, the is not so great. If I buy the tickets now, they may not have the deal next year.  Ticket prices go up each year, but the dollar fluctuates... What are all of your thoughts? Should we get them now and then get a room only offer next year? Thanks!


----------



## laura2287

I ended up going with FD. I didn't want to wait for RO discount to drop for November/December trip. After my calculations, the different between the two was very minimal. Happy with my decision and I can't wait for a late November free dining adventure!!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@DisneyFreak06 I think the Canadian deal is too good to miss.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Sailormoon2 said:


> @DisneyFreak06 I think the Canadian deal is too good to miss.



That's how I'm leaning... now to convince the other two!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Sailormoon2 said:


> @DisneyFreak06 I think the Canadian deal is too good to miss.


That's what I think too. Then you have more flexibility in where you can stay next year rather than only being able to pick from the FD resorts.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Put me down as another "snag the current ticket discounts and wait for Room Only Discounts". Those offers always include more resorts choices than the free dining does AND it looks like the current offerings are only quick service unless you are staying in a deluxe resort.*


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

disneybree said:


> I'd keep it. The free dining isn't more convenient for our budget.


Our past two trips have been Deluxe Dining we felt like all we were doing is running from ADR to ADR.  We don't eat that much in real life and found that we'll eat way more close to normal meals by not doing FD.  We'll still do our top 3 or 4 places but won't feel pressure to do apps and dessert.   We also like to do some extra events (dessert parties, etc...)  and the dining plan felt like too much.


----------



## disneybree

Well, being Canadian, the discount tickets + room package is better for us. Why pay 1000$(ish) USD more than eating what is in your budget.


----------



## elaine amj

Charolette said:


> My problem is that I already have a package booked with room, dining & canadian discounted tix so If the late fall RO is similar to the early fall I don't think that I will be able to call & add a RO discount & keep the canadian discounted tix. Maybe I should cancel the tickets off of the package & just buy the discounted tickets separately? I want to make sure I get both discounts & will ned to make a decision before May 20th. Any tips from people way more in the know then me would be appreciated.





momof2gr8kids said:


> Personally I'd buy the tickets separately because after May 20th who knows what they will do when you try and modify if a RO discount comes out. Wait til May 19 to figure it out.



That's a tough one and I agree that you have almost a month to figure it out. It's possible room discounts will drop before then.


----------



## fattymatty

I'd say it is currently a hard decision, for anyone going in 2018, because with package deals not coming out until end of June(probably). You are left with a tough choice, if you wait and book for deposit on a package you miss out on the ticket deal. But if you get tickets now you pay for them in full. 

Comparing 2017 results where the Free Dinning is minimally better priced but way more restrictive. I'd say that with the trend of the Canadian dollar being that it probably will be marginally better in 2018 at best according the forecasts. If you have the money then I would purchase it now. and I am unlikely to say that there will be a 35% discount next year on tickets but with the Canadian Dollar there maybe a similar discount but wouldn't think it would be better then.


----------



## deedubb

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I think this CDN ticket offer is pretty good, but there are a lot of factors to play into it.  Should the CDN dollar improve, the is not so great. If I buy the tickets now, they may not have the deal next year.  Ticket prices go up each year, but the dollar fluctuates... What are all of your thoughts? Should we get them now and then get a room only offer next year? Thanks!



I highly doubt the dollar is going to budge much over the next year, and certainly not to the point where it would cost less to buy the tickets next year.  We're going twice this year with the discounted tickets and I will likely buy a third set of tickets before the discount ends, as we will almost certainly go again within the next year or two.


----------



## rance

Question about redeeming tickets... I purchased tickets with the canadian offer and also have a RO reservation. The tickets and my RO are both showing up in MDE.
When I check into the hotel will they give me Magic bands then? Or would I get my MB at the park because I need to show my passport?

Thanks


----------



## momof2gr8kids

rance said:


> Question about redeeming tickets... I purchased tickets with the canadian offer and also have a RO reservation. The tickets and my RO are both showing up in MDE.
> When I check into the hotel will they give me Magic bands then? Or would I get my MB at the park because I need to show my passport?
> 
> Thanks


You'll get your mb at check in so you can get in your room, etc. The tickets won't be activated on there until you go to guest services with your id.


----------



## rance

thanks....


----------



## isabellea

I already got 3 tickets from AM and I need a 4th one but I don't have enough AM left in my account. Other than directly from WDW and CAA, where I can buy it with the Canadian price? I need a basic 5 days.


----------



## Sarah_Rose

I've seen some discussion of this, but can someone confirm for me?  Does EVERYONE (including children) need to be present to pick up the tickets?  I'd rather deal with the ticket activation (I also have an AP that will need to be activated as well, but the rest of the family has the Canadian discount tickets) on the day we arrive instead of dragging everyone to Guest Services on our first park day, since we have a 8:30 Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique reservation.  We're staying at Fort Wilderness so I can just take the boat over to MK on our arrival day, but if I could leave the kids at the pool that would be ideal.  We even have three adults (one of whom is on a regular undiscounted ticket) so we could leave that adult with the kids while my husband and I run over to MK with everyone's ID to deal with the tickets.  

Is this possible, or do the kids need to physically be there to activate their tickets?


----------



## ottawamom

Depends on the CM. Some have reported not needing the minors to be there as they don't necessarily have ID anyway. Other CM's want to see everyone's ID. Unfortunately no clear answer. Try without kids first and if need be take the kids over later.


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

I was thinking of purchasing a second set of WDW tickets at the discounted price but I am nervous of them getting mixed up in my MDE account. My first set I have already linked for our Fall trip and I bought then directly from WDW. If you buy the discounted tickets from CAA do they give you vouchers that you can link when ever you want? I am just trying to find the easiest way to make sure WDW doesn't some how activate both sets of tickets by accident.


----------



## ottawamom

Right now all "tickets" in your MDE are vouchers. You can purchase more from Disney if you want. Set up two other names in your MDE and assign your newly purchased vouchers to those names. Alternatively, you can have the ticket CM prioritize your tickets in MDE when you activate your vouchers into working tickets.  Your vouchers (just turned into tickets will be priority one). The other two new vouchers will remain as vouchers and they won't work for park entry until they are turned into tickets by the ticket CM


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

ottawamom said:


> Right now all "tickets" in your MDE are vouchers. You can purchase more from Disney if you want. Set up two other names in your MDE and assign your newly purchased vouchers to those names. Alternatively, you can have the ticket CM prioritize your tickets in MDE when you activate your vouchers into working tickets.  Your vouchers (just turned into tickets will be priority one). The other two new vouchers will remain as vouchers and they won't work for park entry until they are turned into tickets by the ticket CM


Thank-you so much for the reply!  We are a family of five, so I would have to set up MDE names for 5 other people? Do I just reassign the tickets after I have used the first set and delete the other names? The reason I am concerned is because I have heard of Disney activating the wrong set of tickets before.


----------



## morrik5

We received plastic card vouchers from CAA when we got ours and had to manually link them to our MDE ourselves. If you got your 2nd set of vouchers/cards and have not linked them on MDE would the Disney CM not just activate the card numbers you are actually handing them in person? Just curious.


----------



## ottawamom

That is an issue when you have two sets of active tickets for the same person.  In your case one set will be active and the other set will be vouchers that will not allow you to enter a park. The ticket CM will be able to prioritize your tickets anyway so that your new "activated" tickets are #1 and the "vouchers" are #2. The issue with two set of active tickets is that the wrong ticket was #1 and it was used to enter the park thereby starting the countdown clock.

Your second set of tickets will not be able to do this. If somehow the second set was priority #1 you would be refused entry to the park until a ticket CM had checked your proof of residency and activated the tickets.

Others on another thread have recommended using each persons middle name as a new persona in your MDE. Unfortunately once you have added people you need to contact them to have them removed. Your DME can become quite crowded.


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

I wonder if we could get the plastic card vouchers from CAA and not link them until after our November trip? Then I wouldn't have to worry about creating a second set of names for my MDE account. Do you have to link them right away, or can you link them any time?


----------



## Sailormoon2

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> I wonder if we could get the plastic card vouchers from CAA and not link them until after our November trip? Then I wouldn't have to worry about creating a second set of names for my MDE account. Do you have to link them right away, or can you link them any time?


My vouchers have been sitting on a desk for at least 3 months, un-linked....so I'm hoping they didn't have to be linked right away!


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Sailormoon2 said:


> My vouchers have been sitting on a desk for at least 3 months, un-linked....so I'm hoping they didn't have to be linked right away!


Did you get the vouchers from CAA?


----------



## Sailormoon2

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> Did you get the vouchers from CAA?


Mailed directly from AM


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Sailormoon2 said:


> Mailed directly from AM


Thanks, I think it might be easier to try to buy a second set of tickets and not link them until after I use the first set in November if I can. We have 3 kids and the Canadian discount ticket deal is saving us over $780 US. It worked out to be around the same price this year for our family of 5 to stay at POR with the discounted tickets and paying for the dining plan than staying at ASMU family suite and upgrading the dining. Now that the mods are getting QS I thought it might be a good idea to get a second set of tickets for future use.


----------



## morrik5

My CAA rep is telling me we can activate the vouchers for tickets when we check into our Disney resort - hoping that is so, it will save a trip to Disney Springs on day of arrival if we don't feel like going. On hold for chat with Disney rep to confirm and will let you know for sure.


----------



## Donald - my hero

morrik5 said:


> My CAA rep is telling me we can activate the vouchers for tickets when we check into our Disney resort - hoping that is so, it will save a trip to Disney Springs on day of arrival if we don't feel like going. On hold for chat with Disney rep to confirm and will let you know for sure.


*Sorry, but the answer to that question is nope. You need to go to a Guest Services somewhere to validate the tickets/ID at any of the parks or Disney Springs. It's not something that resorts are able to do.*


----------



## morrik5

OK, I was just chatting with Disney and this is their clarification: 

"if the vouchers were purchased outside of a package (like we did)you have to go to a ticket booth (or Disney Springs) to show your identification and activate the tickets even if they are linked on My Disney Experience. If they are purchased as part of a package, the tickets would be activated at room check in."


----------



## CJK

morrik5 said:


> OK, I was just chatting with Disney and this is their clarification:
> 
> "if the vouchers were purchased outside of a package (like we did)you have to go to a ticket booth (or Disney Springs) to show your identification and activate the tickets even if they are linked on My Disney Experience. If they are purchased as part of a package, the tickets would be activated at room check in."


I wonder if this is new? Last month, two friends had booked the Canadian tickets with a package and both families had to go to Guest Relations at the parks before they could use the tickets.


----------



## Donald - my hero

morrik5 said:


> OK, I was just chatting with Disney and this is their clarification:
> 
> "if the vouchers were purchased outside of a package (like we did)you have to go to a ticket booth (or Disney Springs) to show your identification and activate the tickets even if they are linked on My Disney Experience. If they are purchased as part of a package, the tickets would be activated at room check in."





CJK said:


> I wonder if this is new? Last month, two friends had booked the Canadian tickets with a package and both families had to go to Guest Relations at the parks before they could use the tickets.



*At the end of January our kids also had to go to guest services to show ID and they were staying on a package deal. One couple still had their passports -- easy-peasy process, the others had left their passports in the safe and were told their drivers licences weren't adequate so needed to hit up another guest service on the way into EPCOT the next day. *

*Worse case scenario they won't be able to do it when you check in but be SURE you ask before you head to a park only to find out you still need to provide ID*


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Donald - my hero said:


> *At the end of January our kids also had to go to guest services to show ID and they were staying on a package deal. One couple still had their passports -- easy-peasy process, the others had left their passports in the safe and were told their drivers licences weren't adequate so needed to hit up another guest service on the way into EPCOT the next day. *
> 
> *Worse case scenario they won't be able to do it when you check in but be SURE you ask before you head to a park only to find out you still need to provide ID*


So if I purchase a second set of tickets through CAA can I wait until after our November trip to link them so it won't be as confusing?


----------



## Donald - my hero

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> So if I purchase a second set of tickets through CAA can I wait until after our November trip to link them so it won't be as confusing?


*Yes, just don't add them to your profile until you get home. Some people talk about creating extra names in their MDE and then re-assigning tickets but i think that would be confusing. Just find a safe place to store them.*


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, just don't add them to your profile until you get home. Some people talk about creating extra names in their MDE and then re-assigning tickets but i think that would be confusing. Just find a safe place to store them.*


Thank-you that's what I was hoping!  With the five of us it's definitely a good savings!


----------



## morrik5

Donald - my hero said:


> *At the end of January our kids also had to go to guest services to show ID and they were staying on a package deal. One couple still had their passports -- easy-peasy process, the others had left their passports in the safe and were told their drivers licences weren't adequate so needed to hit up another guest service on the way into EPCOT the next day. *
> 
> *Worse case scenario they won't be able to do it when you check in but be SURE you ask before you head to a park only to find out you still need to provide ID*


It's in our plans that we will go to Disney Springs as soon as our site is set up and our daughter is settled into her cabin. I think this is another case of not every CM is always on the same page with their responses.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I know someone posted somewhere about buying tickets but not having to assign them to anyone in particular.

Do I have to call and order to be able to do that?  Because online it's asking for names of each person.


----------



## buyerbrad

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know someone posted somewhere about buying tickets but not having to assign them to anyone in particular.
> 
> Do I have to call and order to be able to do that?  Because online it's asking for names of each person.



Just make an online account for a person named Future Trip and assign it to that person.


----------



## mort1331

So just looked on the airmiles site, still an option for reduced park passes. Gone on the Disney site. Was able to go to checkout on AM site, just did not have enough points for it to go through.
Good luck to any that might try to score them still.


----------



## parkbr

Hi, 

I just got the tickets for 3 of us, and both sets of grand-parents. 
I am wondering how I can link them to MDE to see the expiry date (It's 2030, right?) and I wonder if I can assign it to someone (person A) and change them to someone else (person B) later before the ticket is being used. 

Also, do I have to link them? What is the benefit? What is the benefit of NOT linking them? 

I am so worried!!!


----------



## Debbie

parkbr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the tickets for 3 of us, and both sets of grand-parents.
> I am wondering how I can link them to MDE to see the expiry date (It's 2030, right?) and I wonder if I can assign it to someone (person A) and change them to someone else (person B) later before the ticket is being used.
> 
> Also, do I have to link them? What is the benefit? What is the benefit of NOT linking them?
> 
> I am so worried!!!


Expiry is 2030. I do know that you can reassign them if need be but I chose not to link the tickets until I will use them. I have them safely in the firebox. This way, I can actually gift my tickets to my kidlets should I choose to do that. (so the answer is no, you don't have to link them) HTH


----------



## deedubb

parkbr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the tickets for 3 of us, and both sets of grand-parents.
> I am wondering how I can link them to MDE to see the expiry date (It's 2030, right?) and I wonder if I can assign it to someone (person A) and change them to someone else (person B) later before the ticket is being used.
> 
> Also, do I have to link them? What is the benefit? What is the benefit of NOT linking them?
> 
> I am so worried!!!



I would not link them until you plan to use them.  The benefit is to book your fastpasses.  I'm not sure that you can book FP+ if they are not linked, but someone else may have other info.  My tickets have always been automatically linked to my MDE whenever I've purchased them.


----------



## parkbr

I purchased them via Disney Website. So I just got an email confirmation. 
Do I print that and save it in the safe? 

@ deedubb, why would you not link them? 
I just realized that mine just got linked automatically too but doesn't say 2030. 

Where can I find 2030??


----------



## AngelDisney

parkbr said:


> I purchased them via Disney Website. So I just got an email confirmation.
> Do I print that and save it in the safe?
> 
> @ deedubb, why would you not link them?
> I just realized that mine just got linked automatically too but doesn't say 2030.
> 
> Where can I find 2030??



Check the MDE App to see dates. That's where I find it.


----------



## parkbr

AngelDisney said:


> Check the MDE App to see dates. That's where I find it.



You're awesome! thank you!!!


----------



## deedubb

parkbr said:


> @ deedubb, why would you not link them?



Only because you mentioned you might want to switch the person the ticket is assigned to, although I believe you can still do that via the MDE app.


----------



## first time in forever

Does anyone now if you can add days to your 25% off reservation?
Thank you!


----------



## elaine amj

Debbie said:


> Expiry is 2030. I do know that you can reassign them if need be but I chose not to link the tickets until I will use them. I have them safely in the firebox. This way, I can actually gift my tickets to my kidlets should I choose to do that. (so the answer is no, you don't have to link them) HTH



Do u mean u have the vouchers in your firebox or do u have rhe actual tickets? 

I have the vouchers at present and would prefer not linking them for the immediate future.


----------



## Debbie

elaine amj said:


> Do u mean u have the vouchers in your firebox or do u have rhe actual tickets?
> 
> I have the vouchers at present and would prefer not linking them for the immediate future.


I have the exchange vouchers (hard plastic) in the firesafe. I did the same thing years ago, when the Disney Club folded. I bought AP vouchers and used them in 2015-2016.


----------



## elaine amj

Debbie said:


> I have the exchange vouchers (hard plastic) in the firesafe. I did the same thing years ago, when the Disney Club folded. I bought AP vouchers and used them in 2015-2016.



Good to know. I've been debating whether or not to exchange them for actual tickets when I go in August (I'll be there on a package so will not be using these Cdn tickets). Just want to retain flexibility in case I choose to sell the tickets or use them for someone else, etc etc.


----------



## buyerbrad

I would love to know how many extra tickets Airmiles purchased at this price.


----------



## parkbr

deedubb said:


> Only because you mentioned you might want to switch the person the ticket is assigned to, although I believe you can still do that via the MDE app.



Oh I see. I see 'Reassign Ticket' and if I click it, I can choose others. 
Well, the chances are very slim that we have to reassign the tickets to other people, but just wanted to make sure! =)


----------



## disneybree

How do you activate the tickets if you bought the tickets on a Magic Your Way package (hotel + Canadian tickets) directly on the Disney World website? Do they scan your MagicBand or ask your confirmation number? Do you need anything else other than our passports? Thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

disneybree said:


> How do you activate the tickets if you bought the tickets on a Magic Your Way package (hotel + Canadian tickets) directly on the Disney World website? Do they scan your MagicBand or ask your confirmation number? Do you need anything else other than our passports? Thanks!


You need your passports to do it and yes, they will scan your MB.  The resorts are not able to activate your tickets you have to do it at any park at either guest relations or  at a ticket window.  Many people have also reported that they were able to activated their tickets at DS guest relations, again passports needed.


----------



## LindyWebb

Just curious and I haven't seen it here, I am staying at the Beach Club and when we arrive I would love to go to Epcot to validate the tickets. Can we do it at the Boardwalk entrance?


----------



## Donald - my hero

LindyWebb said:


> Just curious and I haven't seen it here, I am staying at the Beach Club and when we arrive I would love to go to Epcot to validate the tickets. Can we do it at the Boardwalk entrance?


*Yes, no problem and that is often a quiet location!*


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

Just wondering if photocopies of our passports will do...  I hate the idea of having to carry our passports around all day --- really don't want to accidentally lose them.   If we do require the physical passport does everyone have to be there?  If I have all the passport documents with me (and they are assigned to the person identified in MDE) will they let one person activate all the tickets?


----------



## Sue M

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Just wondering if photocopies of our passports will do...  I hate the idea of having to carry our passports around all day --- really don't want to accidentally lose them.   If we do require the physical passport does everyone have to be there?  If I have all the passport documents with me (and they are assigned to the person identified in MDE) will they let one person activate all the tickets?


Don't know!  But what we are doing is after we get in, our flight gets into mco at 4:30, is go to Disney Springs customer service to redeem our tickets so I'm ready for the next day at the parks and don't have to carry passport around the park all day. 
If you are going to a park arrival day, you can rent a locker to keep passport in.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

Sue M said:


> Don't know!  But what we are doing is after we get in, our flight gets into mco at 4:30, is go to Disney Springs customer service to redeem our tickets so I'm ready for the next day at the parks and don't have to carry passport around the park all day.
> If you are going to a park arrival day, you can rent a locker to keep passport in.



Thanks.   It's great that they offered the deal for Canadians (since our dollar isn't great right now) so whatever rules for activation are fine.   

We usually stay at BC so I may just wander over to the international gateway with all of our passports while the rest of the party goes to the pool on the first night.  We usually stay close to the resort for the first night --- a bit of swimming, dinner at Yachtsman, watch the movie on the beach and then enjoy the fireworks from Epcot and DHS from the bridge or beach.  Our first park day is usually rope drop at MK and I'm pretty sure if I have to drag everyone over there early to guest services to activate it may set the day off on the wrong foot.  We don't usually take any bags/purses with us so carrying the passports wouldn't be great.


----------



## DVC_Dad_Canada

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> We usually stay at BC so I may just wander over to the international gateway with all of our passports while the rest of the party goes to the pool on the first night.



When I activated my annual passes last year, everyone had to be present with their own ID. One person couldn't do it for everyone.


----------



## Debbie

DVC_Dad_Canada said:


> When I activated my annual passes last year, everyone had to be present with their own ID. One person couldn't do it for everyone.


But isn't that because they take your picture for the AP?


----------



## CJK

Debbie said:


> But isn't that because they take your picture for the AP?


You don't have to get your picture taken to have an annual pass. I wonder if that will change in the future? Seems strange that it's not necessary already.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Hasn't this Canadian Ticket Offer ended May 20th? We just booked a resort for August under the summer magical escape offer, and when we added the tickets they show up as "Canadian offer 25% off". Even when we added dining, total package price came to less than we paid for our free dining pkg in 2015.  But the CAD. tickets only show up when we price out the rooms under the summer room discount offer. 
25% off room, 25% off dining and it seems to be by far best deal.
I thought the ticket offer was done which is why I'm surprised to see it show up.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Hasn't this Canadian Ticket Offer ended May 20th? We just booked a resort for August under the summer magical escape offer, and when we added the tickets they show up as "Canadian offer 25% off". Even when we added dining, total package price came to less than we paid for our free dining pkg in 2015.  But the CAD. tickets only show up when we price out the rooms under the summer room discount offer.
> 25% off room, 25% off dining and it seems to be by far best deal.
> I thought the ticket offer was done which is why I'm surprised to see it show up.


Sorry gave the wrong info - the discounted CAD. offer tickets are only available if you choose the "summertime room discount", not the magical escape offer.


----------



## Silvermist999

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Just wondering if photocopies of our passports will do...  I hate the idea of having to carry our passports around all day --- really don't want to accidentally lose them.   If we do require the physical passport does everyone have to be there?  If I have all the passport documents with me (and they are assigned to the person identified in MDE) will they let one person activate all the tickets?



We just returned home this week from our trip.  We went to DS the day we arrived, with our passports. My husband and kids were inside guest relations also, but they were never at the counter with me when I was getting our tickets activated/exchanged.


----------



## DisneyChris2016

Silvermist999 said:


> We just returned home this week from our trip.  We went to DS the day we arrived, with our passports. My husband and kids were inside guest relations also, but they were never at the counter with me when I was getting our tickets activated/exchanged.


Same for us... at Guest Relations in Disney Springs, we were all there but my youngest daughter and I were in the washroom when they called us - my husband took care of it all without us.  I'm not sure I would chance making a special trip on your own though, just in case.  And I don't think they would accept copies of your passports - pretty sure you'll need the real thing.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

DisneyChris2016 said:


> Same for us... at Guest Relations in Disney Springs, we were all there but my youngest daughter and I were in the washroom when they called us - my husband took care of it all without us.  I'm not sure I would chance making a special trip on your own though, just in case.  And I don't think they would accept copies of your passports - pretty sure you'll need the real thing.





Silvermist999 said:


> We just returned home this week from our trip.  We went to DS the day we arrived, with our passports. My husband and kids were inside guest relations also, but they were never at the counter with me when I was getting our tickets activated/exchanged.




Thanks for the info..   Maybe this time we'll change our plan and make our reservation for Yachtsman for a bit earlier then head over to EPCOT for the night.


----------



## LindyWebb

For someone who has already used the vouchers did the FP and ADRs and Magic bands all link up without a hitch? That is my biggest fear that when I am 60 days out I won't be able to book FP or that they are lost when they try to link everything together


----------



## quandrea

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Sorry gave the wrong info - the discounted CAD. offer tickets are only available if you choose the "summertime room discount", not the magical escape offer.


Noticed this today too. I think it is because Disney Travel Co, who sells the packages, purchased tkts un bulk for packages. They obviously still have discounted Canadian tkts available and when purchasing a package, you enjoy the savings. 

I'm just debating if I go package or non package for a quick trip in August. Not sure I like the idea of locking in. Room only plus tickets is about $250 usd more but I can cancel five days in advance.


----------



## isabellea

quandrea said:


> Noticed this today too. I think it is because Disney Travel Co, who sells the packages, purchased tkts un bulk for packages. They obviously still have discounted Canadian tkts available and when purchasing a package, you enjoy the savings.
> 
> I'm just debating if I go package or non package for a quick trip in August. Not sure I like the idea of locking in. Room only plus tickets is about $250 usd more but I can cancel five days in advance.



I tought that if you cancel a package after 45 days prior to check-in you loose the 200$ deposit, not the whole a trip... Am I right? If so, even if you still cancel you would still be ahead with the 250$USD saving.


----------



## quandrea

isabellea said:


> I tought that if you cancel a package after 45 days prior to check-in you loose the 200$ deposit, not the whole a trip... Am I right? If so, even if you still cancel you would still be ahead with the 250$USD saving.


You might be right. I've never done a pkg. is it $200 deposit per person or total?


----------



## gocolts

quandrea said:


> Noticed this today too. I think it is because Disney Travel Co, who sells the packages, purchased tkts un bulk for packages. They obviously still have discounted Canadian tkts available and when purchasing a package, you enjoy the savings.
> 
> I'm just debating if I go package or non package for a quick trip in August. Not sure I like the idea of locking in. Room only plus tickets is about $250 usd more but I can cancel five days in advance.




So we are going in October and staying at the Dolphin. Could I purchase the package and pay for one night at a value hotel plus 4 day canadian hoppers, not show up, and still get the hoppers to use in October?


----------



## isabellea

quandrea said:


> You might be right. I've never done a pkg. is it $200 deposit per person or total?



Per package and it's 30 days not 45 days. It's only if you cancel less than 2 days prior your expected arrival that you would have to forfeit the full package price.

Source: https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/room_package_terms.htm

*Deposit and Payment Procedures*

*For reservations made 31 days or more prior to Guest arrival*, a deposit of $200.00 per reservation will be due and must be received by Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc.("Disney") within 3 days of booking the reservation or the reservation will automatically be cancelled. The total price of travel insurance is due at the time insurance is requested. For reservations that include air transportation, the total price of airline tickets may be due at the time of booking. *Payment in full is due to Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc. 30 days prior to Guest arrival.*
*For reservations made 30 days or less prior to Guest arrival*, payment in full is due to Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc. at time the reservation is made.
Payment may be made with a valid credit card. If payment is made by check or money order it should be sent overnight delivery via private courier service (i.e., Federal Express. DHL or UPS) to Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc., Bank of America Lockbox Services, Lockbox 409668, 6000 Feldwood Road, College Park, GA 30349. The reservation number should be included on the check or money order.
*Cancellation Prior to Guest Arrival*

*For cancellations made 31 days or more prior to Guest arrival (30 days or more in 2017)*, amounts paid, minus cancellation fees assessed by third party hotels or other suppliers, travel insurance premiums, and other amounts owed, will be refunded.
*For cancellations made 2 days to 30 days prior to Guest arrival (2-29 days in 2017)*, amounts paid, minus a cancellation fee of $200.00 per package and minus any cancellation fees assessed by third party hotels or other suppliers, travel insurance premiums and other amounts owed, will be refunded. No refunds are given for cancellation of any personalized products or experiences. 
*For cancellations made 1 day or less prior to Guest arrival or for no-shows*, the full price of the package is non-refundable.
Guest will be responsible for any cancellation fees assessed by an airline. In the case of a non-refundable airline ticket, the cancellation fee is equal to the entire ticket price. Cancellation of a refundable airline ticket must be made at least 24 hours prior to the scheduled airline departure time.
No refunds will be made for early departure from hotel and for unused admission tickets, options or features, including meals. No refunds for airline tickets will be made after travel has commenced or if a flight is missed/delayed. Any refunds allowed by Disney in its sole discretion after arrival must be requested in writing within 60 days after departure and will be assessed a $25.00 processing fee. Travel documents must be returned to Disney in order to process any refund upon Disney's request.
Disney reserves the right to make refunds in accordance with the method that payment was received. All appropriate refunds will be made through the Guest's travel agent if payment was made by the travel agent. Disney is not responsible for the receipt of refund monies by Guests from their travel agents.


----------



## dancin Disney style

gocolts said:


> So we are going in October and staying at the Dolphin. Could I purchase the package and pay for one night at a value hotel plus 4 day canadian hoppers, not show up, and still get the hoppers to use in October?


Yes but you would probably have to check in at the resort. Doing so will get you magic bands that you won't get at the Dolphin.


----------



## gocolts

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes but you would probably have to check in at the resort. Doing so will get you magic bands that you won't get at the Dolphin.



But I will not be in Florida then...my thought is it costs me a room for one night to buy four hoppers at the discounted CDN rate....(I have magicbands from our previous trip)


----------



## dancin Disney style

gocolts said:


> But I will not be in Florida then...my thought is it costs me a room for one night to buy four hoppers at the discounted CDN rate....(I have magicbands from our previous trip)


Sorry didn't catch the time frame.  I don't see how you could book a room to get the tickets without being there. Skipping the front desk at check in isn't an option for international guests.


----------



## quandrea

isabellea said:


> Per package and it's 30 days not 45 days. It's only if you cancel less than 2 days prior your expected arrival that you would have to forfeit the full package price.
> 
> Source: https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/room_package_terms.htm
> 
> *Deposit and Payment Procedures*
> 
> *For reservations made 31 days or more prior to Guest arrival*, a deposit of $200.00 per reservation will be due and must be received by Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc.("Disney") within 3 days of booking the reservation or the reservation will automatically be cancelled. The total price of travel insurance is due at the time insurance is requested. For reservations that include air transportation, the total price of airline tickets may be due at the time of booking. *Payment in full is due to Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc. 30 days prior to Guest arrival.*
> *For reservations made 30 days or less prior to Guest arrival*, payment in full is due to Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc. at time the reservation is made.
> Payment may be made with a valid credit card. If payment is made by check or money order it should be sent overnight delivery via private courier service (i.e., Federal Express. DHL or UPS) to Walt Disney Travel Co., Inc., Bank of America Lockbox Services, Lockbox 409668, 6000 Feldwood Road, College Park, GA 30349. The reservation number should be included on the check or money order.
> *Cancellation Prior to Guest Arrival*
> 
> *For cancellations made 31 days or more prior to Guest arrival (30 days or more in 2017)*, amounts paid, minus cancellation fees assessed by third party hotels or other suppliers, travel insurance premiums, and other amounts owed, will be refunded.
> *For cancellations made 2 days to 30 days prior to Guest arrival (2-29 days in 2017)*, amounts paid, minus a cancellation fee of $200.00 per package and minus any cancellation fees assessed by third party hotels or other suppliers, travel insurance premiums and other amounts owed, will be refunded. No refunds are given for cancellation of any personalized products or experiences.
> *For cancellations made 1 day or less prior to Guest arrival or for no-shows*, the full price of the package is non-refundable.
> Guest will be responsible for any cancellation fees assessed by an airline. In the case of a non-refundable airline ticket, the cancellation fee is equal to the entire ticket price. Cancellation of a refundable airline ticket must be made at least 24 hours prior to the scheduled airline departure time.
> No refunds will be made for early departure from hotel and for unused admission tickets, options or features, including meals. No refunds for airline tickets will be made after travel has commenced or if a flight is missed/delayed. Any refunds allowed by Disney in its sole discretion after arrival must be requested in writing within 60 days after departure and will be assessed a $25.00 processing fee. Travel documents must be returned to Disney in order to process any refund upon Disney's request.
> Disney reserves the right to make refunds in accordance with the method that payment was received. All appropriate refunds will be made through the Guest's travel agent if payment was made by the travel agent. Disney is not responsible for the receipt of refund monies by Guests from their travel agents.


Thank you. These terms are excellent!  I think I'll go ahead and book. I want to take my best friend but I can't check with her about it until June 24. She is in the far North without Internet access or a phone.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

quandrea said:


> Noticed this today too. I think it is because Disney Travel Co, who sells the packages, purchased tkts un bulk for packages. They obviously still have discounted Canadian tkts available and when purchasing a package, you enjoy the savings.
> 
> I'm just debating if I go package or non package for a quick trip in August. Not sure I like the idea of locking in. Room only plus tickets is about $250 usd more but I can cancel five days in advance.


It all depends how likely are you to cancel? If not likely, save the $250...  I have 2 packages booked right now for the same week as we can't decide


----------



## jar311

I really hope this offer comes back. It really saved us a bunch on our last trip, the exchange rate is so bad I'm just about priced out without it.


----------



## CDN Prince Charming

Hello all,

How does one go about making FP+ reservations 30 days ahead of time if I have a voucher from AM that needs to be redeemed at WDW for a ticket?  Am I SOL?

Thanks,
CPC


----------



## Donald - my hero

CDN Prince Charming said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How does one go about making FP+ reservations 30 days ahead of time if I have a voucher from AM that needs to be redeemed at WDW for a ticket?  Am I SOL?
> 
> Thanks,
> CPC


*You just need to enter the voucher number on the certificate into your MDE account and you'll be able to make your FP+ at the 30 day mark for off-site and 60 day mark for on-site reservations. You will only be showing your ID verify that you're Canadian, not redeeming the voucher per-say if that makes sense?  *


----------



## CanadianPaco

Is there any paperwork that we need to bring to Guest Relations? Passport - yes. Magic Band that we get form the resort on check in - yes. But I got to thinking if there is anything else? Our tickets are linked to MDE.
TIA


----------



## deedubb

CanadianPaco said:


> Is there any paperwork that we need to bring to Guest Relations? Passport - yes. Magic Band that we get form the resort on check in - yes. But I got to thinking if there is anything else? Our tickets are linked to MDE.
> TIA



Did you get the green plastic exchange cards?  You will need to bring those.


----------



## CanadianPaco

deedubb said:


> Did you get the green plastic exchange cards?  You will need to bring those.


No green card but I went back to my email receipt and there is bar code on it. It says "Show barcode at ticket window"


----------



## AngelDisney

CanadianPaco said:


> No green card but I went back to my email receipt and there is bar code on it. It says "Show barcode at ticket window"



I will print that out just in case phone goes dead. Have a magical time!


----------



## CanadianPaco

AngelDisney said:


> I will print that out just in case phone goes dead. Have a magical time!


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## star72232

If anyone is planning on going soon, the Summertime Room offer is still adding the Canadian Resident tickets to the package.  The other offer available (Enchanted Escape) does not add the Canadian discount.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

star72232 said:


> If anyone is planning on going soon, the Summertime Room offer is still adding the Canadian Resident tickets to the package.  The other offer available (Enchanted Escape) does not add the Canadian discount.


Yep, that's true! This is how we booked! Ended up a better deal than free dining!


----------



## Hockeyfan17

Hi there, not sure if this was answered here or not, but are Nexus cards accepted in place of Passports when redeeming the Canadian Ticket offer? We usually don't bring Passports to the US anymore since we obtained our Nexus cards. We are leaving on Tuesday and just want to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Hockeyfan17 said:


> Hi there, not sure if this was answered here or not, but are Nexus cards accepted in place of Passports when redeeming the Canadian Ticket offer? We usually don't bring Passports to the US anymore since we obtained our Nexus cards. We are leaving on Tuesday and just want to be sure. Thanks.


Pretty sure you need a passport. Maybe others had a different experience ?


----------



## morrik5

Hockeyfan17 said:


> Hi there, not sure if this was answered here or not, but are Nexus cards accepted in place of Passports when redeeming the Canadian Ticket offer? We usually don't bring Passports to the US anymore since we obtained our Nexus cards. We are leaving on Tuesday and just want to be sure. Thanks.


I would phone down and make sure before you leave - have a fun trip!


----------



## minnie56

I believe Passports only


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

We just checked out, and when we checked in last week we were asked for passports or govt issued ID at check-in only.


----------



## Hockeyfan17

Thanks for all of the replies. We will bring our passports then just in case.


----------



## Hockeyfan17

Just to update everyone, we were able to use our Nexus passes to validate our tickets. We did bring our passports as well, but wanted to see if the Nexus cards would work and we had no problem at all using them.


----------



## mshanson3121

Hockeyfan17 said:


> Hi there, not sure if this was answered here or not, but are Nexus cards accepted in place of Passports when redeeming the Canadian Ticket offer? We usually don't bring Passports to the US anymore since we obtained our Nexus cards. We are leaving on Tuesday and just want to be sure. Thanks.



Yes, Nexus cards are fine. They are a government issued ID.


----------



## isabellea

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, Nexus cards are fine. They are a government issued ID.



Driver license is also a government issued ID but it's not accepted for the Canadian tickets.


----------



## otten

There are alternatives to passports to redeem the tickets because the deal was for Canadian residents not citizens so not all will have a Canadian passport. I don't recall what the requirements for non citizen id were though.


----------



## dec2009mama

i bought a 5 day parkhopper thru AirMiles on my account, I am gifting the pass to a family friend who is Canadian and will show passport at the gates
since I have not used the ticket, it has not been signed nor a picture at the turnstiles taken, they can use the ticket  ~~ correct?
Just b/c it was purchased under my AirMiles account it isn't tied to me


----------



## damo

dec2009mama said:


> i bought a 5 day parkhopper thru AirMiles on my account, I am gifting the pass to a family friend who is Canadian and will show passport at the gates
> since I have not used the ticket, it has not been signed nor a picture at the turnstiles taken, they can use the ticket  ~~ correct?
> Just b/c it was purchased under my AirMiles account it isn't tied to me



Ya, there is no name assigned to it.


----------



## dec2009mama

damo said:


> Ya, there is no name assigned to it.



that was my thoughts too but just wanted to make sure!


----------



## CanadianPaco

Sorry if this has already been asked and answered but where exactly in Disney Springs to we activate the tickets?


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianPaco said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered but where exactly in Disney Springs to we activate the tickets?


*In the Guest Service building. It's right in the middle of Disney Springs --across from D'Luxe Burger (super yummy burgers, fries & shakes!) *


----------



## CanadianPaco

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsebsirois

So, I'm getting a bit confused : weren't these tickets supposed to be use before Dec. 31st 2017? Now I see that the expiration date is in 2030...

Thanks for clearing that out for me


----------



## damo

jsebsirois said:


> So, I'm getting a bit confused : weren't these tickets supposed to be use before Dec. 31st 2017? Now I see that the expiration date is in 2030...
> 
> Thanks for clearing that out for me



No, there never was  Dec. 31, 2017 expiry date.  That was a glitch.


----------



## jsebsirois

Cool. Thanks for the answer.

With our tickets good for 13 years, I guess it really was a good deal! So good that we actually bought regular tickets, non park hopper, for our upcoming trip instead, keeping our ''canadian'' tickets for another trip.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Some friends are going to Disney right after Christmas, and they have the Canadian park tickets. They are staying offsite. I've suggested that they go to Disney Springs on their arrival day, to verify their Canadian citizenship at the Welcome Center, so they don't have to do it on their first park day. Do they all have to go (all 7 children and 6 adults), or can just a few of them go with everyone's passports in hand? Thanks!


----------



## quandrea

CJK said:


> Hi all! Some friends are going to Disney right after Christmas, and they have the Canadian park tickets. They are staying offsite. I've suggested that they go to Disney Springs on their arrival day, to verify their Canadian citizenship at the Welcome Center, so they don't have to do it on their first park day. Do they all have to go (all 7 children and 6 adults), or can just a few of them go with everyone's passports in hand? Thanks!


I was able he only one there when I did this. You will need their magic bands too, if they have them. I'd consider going to a park ticket window, later in the day for less of a wait. Disney Springs is busy.


----------



## CJK

Thank you! They don't have magic bands, just the vouchers. Do you think they'd still be okay to leave most of the family at their rental home, while a couple of them go to Disney Springs with all the passports and vouchers? It's their arrival day, and the next day they go to a park for an 8am opening. They want the kids to be well rested, and don't want to go to Guest Relations at 7am that morning if they don't have to..... Thanks again!


----------



## quandrea

CJK said:


> Thank you! They don't have magic bands, just the vouchers. Do you think they'd still be okay to leave most of the family at their rental home, while a couple of them go to Disney Springs with all the passports and vouchers? It's their arrival day, and the next day they go to a park for an 8am opening. They want the kids to be well rested, and don't want to go to Guest Relations at 7am that morning if they don't have to..... Thanks again!


I think it would be fine to bring just a couple people. Do bring all the passports tough. They checked each one for me. Again, go to a park, not Disney Springs. The wait at Disney Springs is sometimes very long. There is was no wait at all at 5 pm at AK.


----------



## CJK

quandrea said:


> I think it would be fine to bring just a couple people. Do bring all the passports tough. They checked each one for me. Again, go to a park, not Disney Springs. The wait at Disney Springs is sometimes very long. There is was no wait at all at 5 pm at AK.


Thanks so much! I'm just trying to think of a way for them to get to a park Guest Relations without paying to park (staying offsite, so no free parking at the parks). Can you think of a way to get to a park Guest Relations without paying to park? They're going over Christmas week, so I'm assuming they won't be permitted to park at any of the surrounding deluxe hotels, even if they explain the situation.


----------



## quandrea

CJK said:


> Thanks so much! I'm just trying to think of a way for them to get to a park Guest Relations without paying to park (staying offsite, so no free parking at the parks). Can you think of a way to get to a park Guest Relations without paying to park? They're going over Christmas week, so I'm assuming they won't be permitted to park at any of the surrounding deluxe hotels, even if they explain the situation.


You may be right there. They could give Yacht or beach club a try before h adding to Disney Springs.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CJK said:


> Thanks so much! I'm just trying to think of a way for them to get to a park Guest Relations without paying to park (staying offsite, so no free parking at the parks). Can you think of a way to get to a park Guest Relations without paying to park? They're going over Christmas week, so I'm assuming they won't be permitted to park at any of the surrounding deluxe hotels, even if they explain the situation.


*If they head into the Magic Kingdom parking lot and tell the guard at the toll booth that they are heading to the Lost & Found there is a 15 minute parking lot that is right beside the Ticket & Transportation booth! They won't get charged to do that --- it's just before the parking lot for the Polynesian*


----------



## CJK

New Canadian discount on tickets released today! - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/tickets/?rate=canada


----------



## flyingjay

WDW - 20% off
DLR - 25% off


----------



## milena2008

We bought a set of 4 canadian resident tickets in 2017 and now wondering if we can activate only one ticket over the four. Three of us have AP for our next trip, so need only one ticket.


----------



## MDH

Yes, you should be able to.  I purchased 14 in Feb 2017.  I activated 6 in January of 2018.  The others are in my drawer of happy things waiting for their turn.


----------



## milena2008

MDH said:


> Yes, you should be able to.  I purchased 14 in Feb 2017.  I activated 6 in January of 2018.  The others are in my drawer of happy things waiting for their turn.



Thank you!
And you purchased all 14 tickets on the same voucher?


----------



## morrik5

Check to make sure you have the ones that don't have an early expuration date.


----------



## MDH

milena2008 said:


> Thank you!
> And you purchased all 14 tickets on the same voucher?


No I didn't.  I bought 7 and 7.  So I have 1 card from the first 7 left and 7 from the second set.  You got cards for each voucher correct?  And did you assign them to prior or leave them unassigned.

As to the second question, the tickets that were sold as part of this promotion do not expire until 2029.  I recall there being a pile of confusion at the time due to Disney trying to change the policy Midway through and removing the non expiring text from the offer, but from what I can recall none of them expire that were purchased for that specific promotion


----------



## milena2008

MDH said:


> No I didn't.  I bought 7 and 7.  So I have 1 card from the first 7 left and 7 from the second set.  You got cards for each voucher correct?  And did you assign them to prior or leave them unassigned.



Bought them online via MDE and assigned them at that time. Received an email confirmation voucher with a bar code. One voucher for the set of 4 tickets. I have an email confirmation from Disney that there is no expiration date on those tickets.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

MDH said:


> Yes, you should be able to.  I purchased 14 in Feb 2017.  I activated 6 in January of 2018.  The others are in my drawer of happy things waiting for their turn.


I only have 2 waiting for our next trip but I am kicking myself I didn't get more, especially with all the ticket price increases since then!


----------



## TLPL

Are they still selling these?  They just raised their price again. I can't believe it!! Wish I got more back then.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> I only have 2 waiting for our next trip but I am kicking myself I didn't get more, especially with all the ticket price increases since then!



I know!!!!  I wish we would have had the extra cash back then to buy 2 more tickets.  i was able to collect enough Airmiles to get 2 tickets...but I need 2 more for our family.  We are thinking about maybe doing a trip early next year ( after this horrible winter in northern AB ) we want to escape the cold.  Our kids are NOT getting younger and want to travel with Mom and Dad- but I'm pretty sure that if we are paying for most of their way to Disney / Universal that they will come lol.


----------

